# ICB2.0 - Alutech Design: Buckelwal, Hängebauchschwein und Bananenschwinge?



## nuts (16. August 2014)

Die ersten 3D-Darstellungen unseres Funktionsmusters sind - der optischen Anmutung wegen - nicht nur auf Gegenliebe gestoßen. Weil es sich dabei um ein reines Funktionsmuster aus bestehenden Teilen handelt, ist das natürlich verständlich. Ab heute wollen wir dennoch von euch wissen: Wie soll der Rahmen denn eigentlich am Ende aussehen? Dafür sammeln wir wieder zunächst Ideen und Skizzen, bevor wir uns dann in die Umfrage begeben.


→ Den vollständigen Artikel "*ICB2.0 - Alutech Design: Buckelwal, Hängebauchschwein und Bananenschwinge?*" im Newsbereich lesen


----------



## mpmarv (16. August 2014)

Bitte kein Knick im Oberrohr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis_1337 (16. August 2014)

Leute, soll es nicht ein Trailbike werden? Wo ist dann Platz für einen Flaschenhalter?


----------



## yggr (16. August 2014)

@mpmarv: lieber gerade mit hässlichen Tacos/Gussets oder wie? Nee nee, das Oberrohr gehört genau so, wie's ist, nämlich schön clean.

Bin sehr gespannt, was für Vorschläge zum Rest kommen...


----------



## Kharne (16. August 2014)

Bitte das Funktionsmuster so bauen, verstellbare Ausfallenden ala Voltage FR700 fertig


----------



## mathis2 (16. August 2014)

Am schönsten wär der Rahmen ohne Alutech Decals


----------



## seppo3000 (16. August 2014)

Grad kurz angebunden, daher erstmal nur eine Bitte: bloß keinen hinterbau ala orange! Auch wenn es sich bei nem eingelenker anbieten sollte, es sieht einfach furchtbar aus. Genau wie hoch gelegte kettenstreben ala morewood.
Mein persönlicher Geschmack! Die teile mögen funktionieren, aber ich hab einfach keine lust vor jeder kleinen tour erstmal in den keller zu kotzen.


----------



## Plumpssack (16. August 2014)

yggr schrieb:


> @mpmarv: lieber gerade mit hässlichen Tacos/Gussets oder wie? Nee nee, das Oberrohr gehört genau so, wie's ist, nämlich schön clean.
> 
> Bin sehr gespannt, was für Vorschläge zum Rest kommen...


Ich bin für ein cleanes, gerades Oberrohr.


----------



## ONE78 (16. August 2014)

Gerade, Runde Rohre. Nen paar schlichte aber funktionale gussets.
bitte kein hängebauch oder Buckel aufm oberrohr!


----------



## Bikeshop-Freiburg (16. August 2014)

Flaschenhalter!


----------



## pezolived (16. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Das Design ist dabei pur aus praktikablen und funktionalen Gründen entstanden: Etwa 60 % der Teile sind von bestehenden Alutech-Modellen übernommen, um für dieses erste Muster Zeit und Kosten zu sparen.



Da diese Alutech-Teile sicher nicht nur aus Spaß aus der Freude so und nicht anders aussehen, sondern aus funktionalen Überlegungen heraus gestaltet wurden, würde mich mal interessieren, welche Anforderungen neben goilem Aussehen sonst noch an den Hauptrahmen gestellt werden. Hängebauch und gebogenes Oberrohr könnten z.B. erfunden worden sein, um eine gewisse Längsverformbarkeit zuzulassen, die ihrerseits wiederum Lastspitzen vom Gabelschaftrohr nimmt. Da hätte ich gerne mal ein paar Hintergrundinformationen vom Entwicklungsingenieur am Pulser-Prüfstand, um die bestehenden Konstruktionen besser zu verstehen.

Gruß,

Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vinse86 (16. August 2014)

pezolived schrieb:


> Da diese Alutech-Teile sicher nicht nur aus Spaß aus der Freude so und nicht anders aussehen, sondern aus funktionalen Überlegungen heraus gestaltet wurden, würde mich mal interessieren, welche Anforderungen neben goilem Aussehen sonst noch an den Hauptrahmen gestellt werden. Hängebauch und gebogenes Oberrohr könnten z.B. erfunden worden sein, um eine gewisse Längsverformbarkeit zuzulassen, die ihrerseits wiederum Lastspitzen vom Gabelschaftrohr nimmt. Da hätte ich gerne mal ein paar Hintergrundinformationen vom Entwicklungsingenieur am Pulser-Prüfstand, um die bestehenden Konstruktionen besser zu verstehen.
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Clemens


Der Mann hat Recht. Es gibt bestimmt den einen oder anderen hier, der sich mit Lasten, FEM und so auskennt. Gemäß dem Prinzip Form follows Function wären ein paar Infos interessant =) Auch um die reine Neugier zu befriedigen!


----------



## Nico Laus (16. August 2014)

Haben wir uns am Hängebauch nicht schon satt gesehen? Macht doch mal etwas neues. Markant, eckige Rohre, stealth,... So richtig schön böse.


----------



## qwent (16. August 2014)

Umwerfer ??


----------



## Brainman (16. August 2014)

Der Hauptrahmen kann so bleiben erst recht wenn die Rohrsätze schon vorhanden sind.
Statt die Kohle für was anders raus zuhauen, steckt es lieber ins Finish (z.B. Elox).
Am Hinterbau lässt sich noch was machen.
Der nächste der hier nach einem Flaschenhalter schreit bekommt Besuch vom Schwarzen Mann.


----------



## nuts (16. August 2014)

Gründe die mir bisher für Hängebäuche genannt wurden:

Bauraum für Trinkflasche
Bauraum für Dämpfer
Bauraum für Umlenkungen
Bauraum für Gabelkrone
Bauraum für Vorderrad (im eingefederten Zustand)
Optik

Im Falle von Alutech sehe ich zumindest an Fanes und Co, dass auch dort Platz gebraucht wird - und auch bei uns ist ein exakt gerades Unterrohr nicht möglich (sieht man in der Skizze auch grob). Ob auch Elastizität dabei eine Rolle spielt, @Stefan.Stark ? Der kritischere Lastfall ist meiner Kenntnis nach eine Zugbelastung des Unterrohrs, bspw. beim Landen auf statt in der Landung.


----------



## scottfreakx (16. August 2014)

also ich finde den rahmen so wie er da oben steht garnicht so verkehrt..man könnte ober und unterrohr evtl noch etwas begradigen, zu dämpfer hin ist da ja noch platz..braucht dann hal am oberrohr zum sitzrohr hin wieder eine verstebung bzw abstützung ..aber die kann man ja evtl. optisch sauber integrieren...aber wie schon einer der vorredner sagte, vielleicht die rohrsätze so übernehmen nachdems ja garnichmal so grausig aussieht und das geld statt in neue hydroformen ins finish packen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (16. August 2014)

Würde denn zur Abstützung des Hinterbaus eine einseitig Strebe ausreichen? Wenn ja, könnte man diese auf der linken Seite anbringen um rechts den Platz für die Leute mit Umwerfer zu lassen.

Den Hauptrahmen kann man durchaus so lassen, vor allem wenn man somit schon vorhandene Schablonen verwenden kann. Unter dem Dämpfer wäre noch genug Platz für den allseits beliebten Flaschenhalter.


----------



## Gefahradler (16. August 2014)

Ohne Flaschenhalter kaufe ich das Bike nicht. Für die Feierabendrunde ist es für mich unbrauchbar, da ich keinen Bock habe, jedes Mal einen Rucksack mit Trinkblase mitzuschleppen.

Ausserdem würde mich mal interessieren, wieviele Leute am Ende wirklich eine Umwerfer montieren. Lasst das olle Ding weg!


----------



## cxfahrer (16. August 2014)

Flaschenhalter!
Flaschenhalter!
Flaschenhalter!

Aber wohin damit wenn die Anlenkung ja jetzt so schon feststeht?


----------



## Piefke (16. August 2014)

Flaschenhalter braucht kein Mensch!

Immer diese, so wie so zu kleinen, bei einer Schlammfahrt dreckigen und nur schwer zu erreichtenden Flaschen, man bin ich froh, dass das vorbei ist.


----------



## nuts (16. August 2014)

Ich werde mal testen, ob man mit zwei, drei solchen GoPro Klebepads einen Flaschenhalter montieren kann. Dann könnte man sich die Gewindeeinsätze sparen und das Ding z.B. auf dem Oberrohr, hinter dem Steuerrohr montieren. Schmutzgeschützt und gut erreichbar. Oder - wenn wir einen leichten Hängebauch kriegen - passt das Ding ja schon unter den Dämpfer. Ich sehe da also nicht das riesige Problem. Je nach Dämpfer und Rahmengröße und Oberrohr würde die Flasche auch noch über dem Dämpfer, unter dem Oberrohr passen.


----------



## Tom33 (16. August 2014)

für eine schnelle Trailrunde nach Feierabend oder vor der Schicht, kommt die Flasche ans Rad. Dank des dicken Unterrohrs und Mudguard bleibt die Pulle recht sauber. Ohne Flaschenhalter (oder mit Halter unterm Unterrohr) würde ich mir kein Bike kaufen.


----------



## dkc-live (16. August 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Flaschenhalter!
> Flaschenhalter!
> Flaschenhalter!
> 
> Aber wohin damit wenn die Anlenkung ja jetzt so schon feststeht?


Es gibt ganz schicke Flaschenhalter für den Lenker und die Sattelstütze.







Ist auch gleich der passende Lenker für ein Trailbike


----------



## froride (16. August 2014)

Schlimmes Design beim Funktionsmuster. Da fliegen die Schwalben ja auf dem Rücken, damit sie das Elend nicht sehen müssen.


----------



## Speziazlizt (16. August 2014)

Piefke schrieb:


> Flaschenhalter braucht kein Mensch!
> 
> Immer diese, so wie so zu kleinen, bei einer Schlammfahrt dreckigen und nur schwer zu erreichtenden Flaschen, man bin ich froh, dass das vorbei ist.



Siehe nuts Beitrag dazu. Desweiteren gibt es Flaschenhalter bei denen man die Flasche zur Seite raus nehmen kann - somit braucht man da viel weniger Platz als beim Standard nach oben rauszieh Halter.


----------



## cos75 (16. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Ich werde mal testen, ob man mit zwei, drei solchen GoPro Klebepads einen Flaschenhalter montieren kann. Dann könnte man sich die Gewindeeinsätze sparen und das Ding z.B. auf dem Oberrohr, hinter dem Steuerrohr montieren. Schmutzgeschützt und gut erreichbar. Oder - wenn wir einen leichten Hängebauch kriegen - passt das Ding ja schon unter den Dämpfer. Ich sehe da also nicht das riesige Problem. Je nach Dämpfer und Rahmengröße und Oberrohr würde die Flasche auch noch über dem Dämpfer, unter dem Oberrohr passen.


Das ist jetzt nicht ernst gemeint oder? Trinkflasche mit Klebepads? Das hält nie. Trinkflasche hinter dem Steuerrohr? OMG, wie sieht den das aus.

Mein Vorschlag: Dämpferaufnahme statt zum Unterrohr zum Oberrohr führen (wie bei Speci Stumpjumper, Enduro) und dann hat auch eine Trinkflasche Platz (Nachteil: Kinematik neu brechnen).

Hängebauch-Biegung am Unterrohr nicht so extrem machen, weil sonst kann man das Bike nicht mehr gescheit tragen (Vertrider Tragetechnik).
Beispiel:
Unterrohrbiegung zum Tragen gerade noch ok: Specialized Pitch
Unterohrbiegung zum Tragen zu extrem: Giant Reign
http://p.vitalmtb.com/photos/users/2/photos/74799/s1600_Reign_27_5_1.jpg?1397774378
http://static.specialized.com/media/2009/bikes/9391-30_Pitch_comp_black_l.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (16. August 2014)

Lieber hängebauch als buckelwal


----------



## cos75 (16. August 2014)

Bloß kein Buckelwahl, wegen schlechterer Schrittfreiheit.


----------



## cos75 (16. August 2014)

Noch ein Vorschlag zum Flaschenhalter.
In das Rahmendreieck unter dem Dämpfer passt eigentlich beim jetzigen Entwurf eine Flasche, nur müsste man wegen der Biegung im Unterrohr die Aufnahmen zu weit oben anbringen, dann passt es nicht.

Man könnte doch eine Zubehörteil konstruieren, das man weiter unten genau in der Biegung montieren kann und mit dem man eine gerade Aufnahme für einen Flaschenhalter bekommt.


----------



## DHVEF (16. August 2014)

Hauptrahmen aus der Alutechkiste + Carbonhinterbau (oder das gesparte Geld anderweitig investieren z.B.: Parts) und fertig


----------



## ultima88 (16. August 2014)

Grad mal nachgeguckt:
Flaschenhalter hatte 5% Wichtigkeit
Wurde von der Mehrheit also ebenso als nicht nötig gehalten wie der Umwerfer.
Wenn jetzt auch noch ein Flaschenhalter in das arme Bike gemurkst wird ist das hier nicht mehr ernstzunehmen.

Bis jetzt sieht das von hinten bis vorne schrecklich aus. 0 Wiedererkennungswert. Aggressives Trailbike? Wo?
Wenn die Alutech Rahmenteile benutzt werden nehm ich doch direkt so eins oder??


----------



## dkc-live (16. August 2014)

Mit einem abgestützten Eingelenker hätte man das Problem nicht


----------



## nuts (16. August 2014)

ultima88 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt sieht das von hinten bis vorne schrecklich aus. 0 Wiedererkennungswert. Aggressives Trailbike? Wo?



Darum geht's doch hier: Bitte Vorschläge machen, wie es aussehen soll, anstatt auf dem FUNKTIONSmuster rum zu hacken.


----------



## nuts (16. August 2014)

cos75 schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag: Dämpferaufnahme statt zum Unterrohr zum Oberrohr führen (wie bei Speci Stumpjumper, Enduro) und dann hat auch eine Trinkflasche Platz (Nachteil: Kinematik neu brechnen).



Neu berechnen ist gut  

Im Ernst: das ist keine Option, die Kinematik funktioniert quasi nur so.

Die Trageeignung haben wir in der Prio-Liste nicht abgefragt. Vermutlich weil sich das so schlecht mit der Idee hinter dem Fahrrad verträgt.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (16. August 2014)

Ist das mit dem großen Umwerfer-Teil nur bei dem Funktionsmuster so oder soll das auch endgültig so aussehen? Es wirkt irgendwie sehr groß bzw. deplatziert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bordstein (16. August 2014)

Hi,
hier mal mein Designvorschlag für das ICB 2.0 








Dann noch einmal der Rohrsatz und der Hinterbau. Grundsätzlich würde ein Blech garnicht so übel aussehen, wenn man es 3-dimensional formt. Ob es möglich ist, das Blech um das Hinterrad zu führen, muss Stefan beurteilen.

Zwischen der mittleren Blechgabel müsste eigentlich noch die hintere Strebe zu sehen sein, jedoch habe ich diese aufgrund mangelnder Fähigkeiten nicht mehr eingezeichnet, zudem hätte das Gekritzel für Verwirrung gesorgt.







Gruß !


----------



## nuts (16. August 2014)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Ist das mit dem großen Umwerfer-Teil nur bei dem Funktionsmuster so oder soll das auch endgültig so aussehen? Es wirkt irgendwie sehr groß bzw. deplatziert.



Das soll noch anders gelöst werden, ist jetzt erstmal die einfachste / schnellste Variante gewesen.


----------



## arghlol (16. August 2014)

@Bordstein:
Schon ziemlich gut dein Entwurf! 
Grundsätzlich gefällt es mir, wenn Oberrohr und Sitzstrebe eine Linie bilden. Oder aber deren Linien parallel laufen.

Ansonsten mag ich die Rohre so gerade wie möglich. Die Hängebäuche einiger Giant-Räder finde ich mit das schlimmste was es bei Rahmen gibt.
Dagegen gefallen mir die Buckel von Strive CF und Spectral ziemlich gut. Natürlich auch weil abgesehen von den Knicken die Rohre recht gerade laufen.


----------



## pfiff (16. August 2014)

Rohre so gerade wie möglich. 

Ausnahme nur wenn es dadurch billiger, leichter und/ oder technisch besser werden würde. 

Kann mal jemand den Umwerfer beseitigen und symmetrischen und vermutlich leichteren Hinterbau dafür hinzaubern


----------



## dkc-live (16. August 2014)

Bordstein schrieb:


> Hi,
> hier mal mein Designvorschlag für das ICB 2.0
> 
> 
> ...



Schickes Rad  Du hast den Cannondale Jekyll Hauptrahmen nachgebaut


----------



## Promontorium (16. August 2014)

Gefahradler schrieb:


> Ohne Flaschenhalter kaufe ich das Bike nicht. Für die Feierabendrunde ist es für mich unbrauchbar, da ich keinen Bock habe, jedes Mal einen Rucksack mit Trinkblase mitzuschleppen.



Dann nimm einen Rucksack mit Flasche(n) mit! 
Es sei denn, der Flowww ist weg, wenn zum süffeln mal angehalten werden muß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.B.O (16. August 2014)

die streben sind schick weil sie das gespaltene oberrohr aufgreifen. ob so was hält und mit umwerfer geht müssen andere beurteilen


----------



## H.B.O (16. August 2014)

flasche: zur not 2 löcher ins unterrohr, nicht optimal aber besser als nix


----------



## nuts (16. August 2014)

Hier noch die Datei ohne Linien, falls die jemanden beim zeichnen irritieren:

Zeichenhilfe ohne Linien


----------



## shield (16. August 2014)

also bitte kein dameneinstieg der üblich bei alutech ist. lieber gerade oder einen buckel! dann könnte ich mir das bike in ferner zukunft auch vorstellen


----------



## veraono (16. August 2014)

Finde den bestehenden Hauptrahmen schon in Ordnung so, weiß nicht ob man da was verschlimmbessern muss. EDIT: wobei ich ein gerades Oberrohr auch schöner fände!
Bzgl. Hinterbau hatte ich ja schon mehrfach SC Nomad-Bilder gepostet wie das sehr schön und steif lösbar wäre und finde eine Lösung wie von @Bordstein vorgestellt schonmal einen guten Ansatz. Wobei ich die nochmalige Teilung der Verstrebung im oberen Bereich (Seitansicht) unnötig finde und lieber an den Lagerpunkten belastungsgerecht auslaufen lassen würde.



ultima88 schrieb:


> Grad mal nachgeguckt:
> Flaschenhalter hatte 5% Wichtigkeit
> Wurde von der Mehrheit also ebenso als nicht nötig gehalten wie der Umwerfer.
> Wenn jetzt auch noch ein Flaschenhalter in das arme Bike gemurkst wird ist das hier nicht mehr ernstzunehmen.


Das Unterschreib ich zu 100%, ich finde ein Flaschenhalter DARF durchaus Platz finden, aber wenn dadurch das Design vermurkst wird oder noch funktionelle Abstriche gemacht würden wäre das absurd.



dkc-live schrieb:


> Mit einem abgestützten Eingelenker hätte man das Problem nicht


Da hast du recht, da hätten wir viele Probleme nicht.


----------



## storchO (16. August 2014)

So, mal 4 Beiträge von mir. Die grünen taugen mir am besten.


----------



## storchO (16. August 2014)

Und noch eins:


----------



## veraono (16. August 2014)

storchO schrieb:


> Und noch eins:


Finde ich auch echt gut, dann eben doch mit Verstrebung VOR dem Sitzrohr!


----------



## Schluze (16. August 2014)




----------



## RedSKull (16. August 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Finde ich auch echt gut, dann eben doch mit Verstrebung VOR dem Sitzrohr!



Da wäre ich dabei.
Aber so, dass man da vorne zwischen Verstrebung und Sitzrohr noch putzen kann. 

Ansonsten gerne so einen geschwungenen Rohrsatz aus dem Alutech Regal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yggr (17. August 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ich bin für ein cleanes, gerades Oberrohr.



Zweifellos eine schöne Option für Leute, die ihre Klöten bereits vor Jahren bei der Freundin/Frau abgeliefert haben. 

Wenn ich's recht bedenke, bin ich auch dafür soviel es geht aus dem Alutech-Baukasten zu übernehmen und die nicht gerade kleine Ersparnis in das Rahmenfinish oder Parts zu investieren.


----------



## GrazerTourer (17. August 2014)

Die Lage des Dämpfers ist garantiert fix? Mich stört, dass man auf die Art keine parallelen Linien in der Formsprache zusammen bringt. Der Dämpfer fügt sich einfach nicht ins Bild des Rahmens. Er müsste einfach steiler nach oben stehen, um irgendwie parallel zum Oberrohr, den Druckstreben oder was auch immer zu sein. So wie jetzt, bricht er die Optik komplett. Generell: zu viele unterschiedliche Winkel bei den Rohren machen die Optik etwas kaputt. Das ist beim Teibun auch schade1. Druckstreben, Dämpfer und Oberrohr sollten optisch durchgängig auf halbwegs einer Linie verlaufen. 

Positivbeispiel für optisch zusammen passende Rohre:






Negativbeispiel


----------



## Plumpssack (17. August 2014)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Die Lage des Dämpfers ist garantiert fix? Mich stört, dass man auf die Art keine parallelen Linien in der Formsprache zusammen bringt. Der Dämpfer fügt sich einfach nicht ins Bild des Rahmens. Er müsste einfach steiler nach oben stehen, um irgendwie parallel zum Oberrohr, den Druckstreben oder was auch immer zu sein. So wie jetzt, bricht er die Optik komplett. Generell: zu viele unterschiedliche Winkel bei den Rohren machen die Optik etwas kaputt. Das ist beim Teibun auch schade1. Druckstreben, Dämpfer und Oberrohr sollten optisch durchgängig auf halbwegs einer Linie verlaufen.


Du bist also für den Hauptrahmen aus dem Funktionsmuster? Da passt der Dämpfer durch den Knick optisch echt gut


----------



## Piefke (17. August 2014)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Die Lage des Dämpfers ist garantiert fix? Mich stört, dass man auf die Art keine parallelen Linien in der Formsprache zusammen bringt. Der Dämpfer fügt sich einfach nicht ins Bild des Rahmens. Er müsste einfach steiler nach oben stehen, um irgendwie parallel zum Oberrohr, den Druckstreben oder was auch immer zu sein. So wie jetzt, bricht er die Optik komplett.


Ein Dämpfer sollte so in einem Rahmen liegen, dass der Hinterbau gut funktioniert. Ob er dann parallel zu was auch immer ist, ist doch sch... egal. Funktion entscheidet!


----------



## H.B.O (17. August 2014)

Piefke schrieb:


> Ein Dämpfer sollte so in einem Rahmen liegen, dass der Hinterbau gut funktioniert. Ob er dann parallel zu was auch immer ist, ist doch sch... egal. Funktion entscheidet!




ist leider nicht so einfach, man gibt relativ viel geld für ein bike aus da muss die optik stimmen. selbst als bikenerd ist es schwierig sich nur aufgrund der funktion in ein bike zu verlieben. mein derzeitiges bike ist der hammer aber die optik ist nicht ganz meins, der funke springt nicht so recht über.

andersherum ist es natürlich erst recht mist-sieht super aus nur beim fahren wird man nicht glücklich


----------



## veraono (17. August 2014)

Piefke schrieb:


> Ein Dämpfer sollte so in einem Rahmen liegen, dass der Hinterbau gut funktioniert. Ob er dann parallel zu was auch immer ist, ist doch sch... egal. Funktion entscheidet!


Funktion ist zwar erstrangig aber ein Bike muss (mich) faszinieren dass es gekauft wird, und da ist das Design wesentlich entscheidend, insofern sollte man das nicht ganz außer acht lassen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. August 2014)

Aber in diesem Fall ist es nunmal so, dass der Hinterbau zu degressiv wird wenn der Dämpfer flacher eingebaut wird. Stefan musste ihn sogar noch einen Tick weiter eindrehen als zuerst angenommen als er das Funktionsmuster gezeichnet hat. Hier muss die Form mal der Funktion folgen.


----------



## böser_wolf (17. August 2014)

mal ne blöde frage: 
bleiben die verstellbaren ausfaller in serie??
weil da würden ja die von der fanes gehn und rohloff wäre möglich 
ja es gibt solche gestörten menschen wie MICH die sowas fahren


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. August 2014)

Nein, die Fanesausfaller sind nur zum testen verschiedener Kettenstrebenlängen an den Funktionsmustern verbaut, für die Serie hat sich die Mehrheit gegen jegliche Verstelloption ausgesprochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (17. August 2014)

Alles klar !


----------



## Seppl- (17. August 2014)

Liest sich so, als wollen die meisten sich das teil in die Wohnung hängen und anstarren anstatt es zu Fahren.....


----------



## nuts (17. August 2014)

Finde in einigen Entwürfen sind schon klasse Linien zu sehen, auch wenn der Dämpfer dann nicht mit inbegriffen ist. Die Linie Oberrohr-Sitzstrebe drängt sich fast auf, da Hinterachse, Dämpferverlängerung und Steuerrohr sich ideal durch eine Linie verbinden lassen. Wenn dann noch das Sitzrohr-Gusset (oder was auch immer) eine parallele im Hinterbau findet (wie bei einigen Entwürfen schon gezeigt) kann was draus werden. Dann noch die Sitzstreben-Kettenstreben-Verbindung mit dem Sitzrohr parallel oder deckungsgleich und es wird ein Schuh draus.


----------



## AMDude (17. August 2014)

Ich hätte gerne ein Design im Still der alten Zestys.

http://www.bikestore.cc/images/newsdesk/Lapierre__Zesty_514__2010.jpg

Im nach hinein war das meine Trailrakete schlechthin. Wendig und verspielt ohne Ende.


----------



## veraono (17. August 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Aber in diesem Fall ist es nunmal so, dass der Hinterbau zu degressiv wird wenn der Dämpfer flacher eingebaut wird. Stefan musste ihn sogar noch einen Tick weiter eindrehen als zuerst angenommen als er das Funktionsmuster gezeichnet hat. Hier muss die Form mal der Funktion folgen.


Völlig klar, der Dämpfer hat schon seine Fixpunkte aber wenn sich das Außenrum da stimmig einfügt ist ja einiges möglich ohne Einschränkungen der Funktionalität (das oben abgebildete Banshee Rune fand ich z.B. schon immer ein super negativ-Beispiel)


----------



## berkel (17. August 2014)

yggr schrieb:


> Zweifellos eine schöne Option für Leute, die ihre Klöten bereits vor Jahren bei der Freundin/Frau abgeliefert haben.


Mal ehrlich, wie oft bist du schon auf dem Oberrohr aufgesessen? Und wenn, hätten dann ein paar cm mehr Abstand geholfen? Ich kenne das Problem nicht, habe aber auch lange Beine. Im Gelände steigt man eh entweder kontrolliert nach hinten, oder unkontrolliert nach vorne ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (17. August 2014)

@nuts:
Kannst Du bitte noch eine Skizze im eingefederten Zustand online stellen? Das sollte bei der Beurteilung der Umsetzbarkeit helfen.

Sind zwar schon einige coole Entwürfe dabei, aber die viele mit kritischen Bauraum-, Steifigkeits- oder sonstigen Problemen behaftet.

Ein paar Kommentare zu den bisherigen Vorschlägen (nur als Gedankenanstoss für eigene Designs):

*Storcho-1/2/3:* Nicht unmöglich, aber es wird sicherlich deutlich schwerer als eine Verstrebung hinter dem Sitzrohr. Die Aufnahme und die Verbindungen rund um den Drehpunkt werden eine Herausforderung. Optisch aber ein sehr spannender Entwurf und durchaus machbar!  Wir müssten halt mal abwägen, wie wichtig die Optik im Vergleich zu (kleinen) Gewichtsvorteilen ist. Das wird wahrscheinlich am Ende die Abstimmung richten...
*Storcho 4:* Da bricht 100%ig die Sitzstrebe...
*Bombenkrator V3:* Ohne Verbindung zwischen Sitz und Kettenstreben wirds nicht gehen...
*Bordstein:* Der Entwurf sieht von der Umsetzbarkeit bei geringem Gewicht am besten aus. Das Blech/Schmiedeteil/Prägeteil müsste wahrscheinlich noch etwas anders geschnitten sein, aber sonst siehts gut aus.
*Schluze 1/2:* Auch hier wirds wieder schwierig die notwendige Verstrebung vom links nach rechts zu realisieren... für eine Brücke vorm Reifen ist kein Platz im eingefederten Zustand.

Sooo... wie gesagt, soll nicht zum meckern sein, sondern einfach dabei helfen ein paar potentielle Problemstellen deutlich zu machen!

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Speziazlizt (17. August 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> @nuts:
> Kannst Du bitte noch eine Skizze im eingefederten Zustand online stellen? Das sollte bei der Beurteilung der Umsetzbarkeit helfen.
> 
> Sind zwar schon einige coole Entwürfe dabei, aber die viele mit kritischen Bauraum-, Steifigkeits- oder sonstigen Problemen behaftet.
> ...



Eben nochmal durchgeblättert und keinen Entwurf von nuts gesehen - siehst du da mehr als ich? Dafür gibt´s von Bordstein noch einen Entwurf auf den du nicht eingegangen bist


----------



## Stefan.Stark (17. August 2014)

Schau mal ins Fotoalbum zum Thread, da sind alle Entwürfe drin...

Wo habe ich den anderen Entwurf von Bordstein übersehen?


----------



## Speziazlizt (17. August 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Schau mal ins Fotoalbum zum Thread, da sind alle Entwürfe drin...
> 
> Wo habe ich den anderen Entwurf von Bordstein übersehen?



Mein Fehler - der war nicht "fett" dargestellt.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (17. August 2014)

Aber wo ist den jetzt der zweite entwurf von Bordstein  Irgendwie scheine ich heute nicht volle Sehstärke zu haben... oder Du hast doppelt gesehen


----------



## Loewe79 (17. August 2014)

Nix besonders, sitzte aber verletzt zuhause...


----------



## Speziazlizt (17. August 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Aber wo ist den jetzt der zweite entwurf von Bordstein  Irgendwie scheine ich heute nicht volle Sehstärke zu haben... oder Du hast doppelt gesehen



Das "noch", war als zusätzlich zu den anderen Entwürfen gedacht. Weil du einige fett und andere normal kommentiert hattest, hatte ich den von Bordstein nicht gesehen. Von ihm kenne ich auch nur den einen Entwurf


----------



## Stefan.Stark (17. August 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Das "noch" war als zusätzlich zu den anderen Entwürfen gedacht. Weil du einige fett und andere normal kommentiert hattes hatte ich den von Bordstein nicht gesehen. Von ihm kenne ich auch nur den einen Entwurf



Oh... jetzt hab ichs kapiert... ist editiert


----------



## hixx (17. August 2014)

Rohre halbwegs gerade.
Steuerrohrbereich kann gerne wie beim Funktionsmodell ausgeführt sein.
Frage ist, ob der Hinterbau stabil genug ist, wenn dieser nur im Bereich Kettenstrebe verbunden ist.

Mögliche, aus meiner Sicht optisch ansprechende, Rohrquerschnitte mal eingezeichnet.


----------



## Speziazlizt (17. August 2014)

hixx schrieb:


> Rohre halbwegs gerade.
> Steuerrohrbereich kann gerne wie beim Funktionsmodell ausgeführt sein.
> Frage ist, ob der Hinterbau stabil genug ist, wenn dieser nur im Bereich Kettenstrebe verbunden ist.
> 
> Mögliche, aus meiner Sicht optisch ansprechende, Rohrquerschnitte mal eingezeichnet.



Dein Entwurf ist nur auf der Bremsseite, also einseitig, abgestützt - richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hixx (17. August 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Dein Entwurf ist nur auf der Bremsseite, also einseitig, abgestützt - richtig?


Ja, bzw. auf der Antriebsseite nochmals weiter hinten.
Ähnlich wie Hinterbauten bei Intense oder SC.


----------



## nuts (17. August 2014)

Habe da nur ein altes Album benutzt, meine Bilder in dem Thread sind nicht als Beiträge zu sehen. Ich sortiere sie mal aus.


----------



## storchO (17. August 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> *Storcho-1/2/3:* Nicht unmöglich, aber es wird sicherlich deutlich schwerer als eine Verstrebung hinter dem Sitzrohr. Die Aufnahme und die Verbindungen rund um den Drehpunkt werden eine Herausforderung. Optisch aber ein sehr spannender Entwurf und durchaus machbar!  Wir müssten halt mal abwägen, wie wichtig die Optik im Vergleich zu (kleinen) Gewichtsvorteilen ist. Das wird wahrscheinlich am Ende die Abstimmung richten...
> *Storcho 4:* Da bricht 100%ig die Sitzstrebe...



Zu 4: Also wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, wäre eine sorum (V4) durchgebogene Sitzstrebe viel sinnvoller als sie beispielsweise bei Canyon oder Morpheus ausgeführte, nach hinten flacher werdende. "Der Bogen steht wie die Kette fällt" hieß es damals in Mechanik.

Zu 1/2/3: Was heißt für dich "deutlich" schwerer? Man könnte ja links und rechts auf Rohre setzen, bräuchte nur vor dem Sitzrohr eine kleinere plattige Verbindung. Die 5? mm Platte im Fktsmuster ist ja festigkeitstechnisch nur auf Zug geschickt, ansonsten wären ihr die Rohre links und rechts deutlich überlegen, ne?


----------



## nuts (17. August 2014)

Ich habe mal noch diverse eingefederte und überlagerte Zustände als Zeichnung erstellt: Download

Ein Knick im unteren Bereich des Sitzrohr wäre ja auch nicht so schlimm. Eventuell kann man damit Platz für eine Verbindung des Hinterbaus vor dem Sitzrohr schaffen.


----------



## ultima88 (17. August 2014)

Muss der Dämpfer waagerecht im Rahmen liegen oder kann der auch parallel zum Oberrohr laufen?


----------



## nuts (17. August 2014)

ultima88 schrieb:


> Muss der Dämpfer waagerecht im Rahmen liegen oder kann der auch parallel zum Oberrohr laufen?



Die Position des Dämpfers ist, genau wie alles, was in der Vorlage liegt, festgelegt. Das ist die Kinematik, die wir gemeinsam ausgetüftelt haben, und mit der ein einfacher Eingelenker ziemlich gute Eigenschaften mit dennoch durchgängigem Sitzrohr hinkriegt.


----------



## veraono (17. August 2014)

hixx schrieb:


> Rohre halbwegs gerade.
> Steuerrohrbereich kann gerne wie beim Funktionsmodell ausgeführt sein.
> Frage ist, ob der Hinterbau stabil genug ist, wenn dieser nur im Bereich Kettenstrebe verbunden ist.
> 
> Mögliche, aus meiner Sicht optisch ansprechende, Rohrquerschnitte mal eingezeichnet.


DAS sieht zwar klasse aus, funktioniert bei uns hier m.E. leider so nicht.
Bei den Santa´s (z.B. Blur/Bronson...) mit der einseitigen Verbindung sind die Sitzstreben noch über einen Hebel am Rahmen abgestützt, bei uns nicht _und_ das Hinterbaudreieck muss EXTRA verwindungssteif sein wg. der Dämpferverlängerung.
Eine Querverbindung _hinter_ dem Sitzrohr ist zum Einen so mit dieser Kettenstrebenlänge nicht möglich (lass das mal einfedern) und zum Anderen ist ohnehin m.E. eine einseitige Verbindung mit den Kettenstreben für unsere Belange suboptimal.
EDIT: aber deinen Hauptrahmen fände ich so sehr gut.


----------



## hixx (17. August 2014)

Danke fürs Feedback.
Ich teile deine Bedenken, was die Stabilität angeht.
Habe ich oben ja auch schon zur Diskussion gestellt, dass es evtl. nicht stabil genug ist.

Ohne Umwerfer, bzw. vll. an der Kettenstrebe montiert ala SX-Trail gäbt es sicherlich einfacherer
und vorallem stabilere Lösungen.
Ich persönliche habe allerdings auch nichts gegen die aktuelle Lösung mit dem "Blech" von Stefan.
Mich stört am Funktionsmuster sowieso eher der Hauptrahmen.

Wobei mit der Bereich am Steuerrohr gefällt. Das Unterrohr etwas weniger geschwungen wäre toll.
Aber das Oberrohr mit dem Knick ist in meinen Augen ein "Debakel"


----------



## Speziazlizt (17. August 2014)

Man könnte ja @hixx Hauptrahmen mit @Bordstein Hinterbau verbinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (17. August 2014)

storchO schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Zu 1/2/3: Was heißt für dich "deutlich" schwerer? Man könnte ja links und rechts auf Rohre setzen, bräuchte nur vor dem Sitzrohr eine kleinere plattige Verbindung. Die 5? mm Platte im Fktsmuster ist ja festigkeitstechnisch nur auf Zug geschickt, ansonsten wären ihr die Rohre links und rechts deutlich überlegen, ne?



Mit deutlich schwerer meine ich die aufwändige Anbindung, die im  Bereich des Drehpunkts fällig wird. Das Yoke links ist 14mm breit, das Yoke rechts 12,5mm. Da kann man nicht einfach ein Rohr anschweißen, dafür ist das Teil zu schmal. Wir brauchen also eine Art Ausformung/Teller/"Hand" die die Rohre/Bleche/Streben aufnehmen kann. Zusätzlich muss die Verstrebung natürlich wieder bis hinter das Sitzrohr geführt werden.
Wie schwer "deutlich" schwerer am Ende ist, kann ich Dir nicht genau sagen. Aber ich schätze, dass wir mit einer Verstrebung vor dem Sitzrohr ganz fix 100gr Mehrgewicht kalkulieren müssen... gefühlt eher mehr, aber das zeigt sich erst wenn man dran arbeitet.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## sassrigais (17. August 2014)

ich finde den alutech rohrsatz am hauptrahmen schön.

die fragen sollten lauten:
a) was kann man am fertigen rad für den endkunden damit sparen?
b) was ist so schlecht an der corporate identity von alutech, dass wir das rad neu erfinden müssen?
c) wie können wir durch das design die funktion weiter verbessern?


----------



## jirkat (18. August 2014)




----------



## veraono (18. August 2014)

So, hab auch mal eine Hinterbauversion mit Paint gekritzelt, ist nur als Grobskizze zu verstehen wie man das aktuelle Verstrebungsblech in Anlehnung an den Bordstein-Entwurf etwas harmonischer ausführen könnte. Der Rot eingekreiste Bereich soll in der Draufsicht die Gabel- oder Y-Form haben (vergleichbar zum aktuellen Alublech des Prototypen). Das Problem ist echt diese unmögliche Umwerferbefestigung, wenn der an die Schwinge könnte hätte man da noch ganz andere Möglichkeiten.




Je mehr ich drüber nachdenke umso besser gefällt mir, wenn denn nun ein Umwerfer da dran muss, die Verstrebung vor den Sitzstreben.

EDIT: @Stefan.Stark wäre es nicht mögl./sinnvoll anhand der Funktionsmuster zu testen ob eine Umwerferbefestigung an der Schwinge nicht doch ohne relevante Funktionseinbuße möglich wäre (sorry für den Fall, dass das schonmal durchdiskutiert wurde).


----------



## BrandX (18. August 2014)

Sorry,aber ein Bike mit einem quer durchs Rahmendreieck verlaufenden Dämpfer ist für mich sowohl funktional als auch designmäßig
ein absolutes NOGO.Man beraubt sich von vornherein der Möglichkeit,einen Flaschenhalter unterzubringen und eine optisch elegante
Linienführung wird dadurch auch nicht möglich sein.Der Dämpfer wirkt einfach deplaziert und stört die gesamte Linienführung.Von daher
kommen für mich nur die klassischen Varianten in Frage,entweder parallel zum Oberrohr oder parallel zum Sitzrohr,um ein optisch
ansprechendes Bike hinzubekommen.Aber egal was am Ende rauskommt,um den Zeitgeist zu treffen braucht man auch eine gewisse
Portion Glück.Denn egal ob mit oder ohne Community,jeder Hersteller versucht ja auch immer wieder aufs Neue das tollste Bike zu
konstruieren.Und da gibt es auch immer Gewinner und Verlierer.Von daher schonmal "Good Luck" fürs ICB 2.0.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## sassrigais (18. August 2014)

apropos linienführung: ganz so viel liegt der dämpfer vom hinteren ende des alutech-oberrohres in seiner waagrechten linie nicht entfernt.

da meckern wir schon auf sehr hohem niveau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCM (18. August 2014)

Wie sie alle "Flaschenhalter" schreien.  Da lässt sich doch bestimmt was mit einem Adapter machen, um die 5% nicht zu vergraulen? Die Prioritätsabstimmung war ja auch nicht eindeutig!!!


----------



## mpmarv (18. August 2014)

Mehr als 5% werden es schon sein...

Also ich nehme für die Feierabendrunde meistens mein HT, nicht weil es mehr Spaß macht als mein Enduro, aber weil es 2 Flaschenhalter hat und ich kein Bock habe extra einen Rucksack mitzunehmen. Den schlepp ich am WE ja schon die ganze Zeit mit Gear im Kreuz rum.


----------



## SCM (18. August 2014)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Mehr als 5% werden es schon sein...
> 
> Also ich nehme für die Feierabendrunde meistens mein HT, nicht weil es mehr Spaß macht als mein Enduro, aber weil es 2 Flaschenhalter hat und ich kein Bock habe extra einen Rucksack mitzunehmen. Den schlepp ich am WE ja schon die ganze Zeit mit Gear im Kreuz rum.



Irrelevant, wie die Priorisierungsabstimmung ergeben hat.

"Feierabendrunde" (TM)

...

Ich sollte bei diesen Projekten zukünftig bei Beginn einen versiegelten Umschlag mit Vorhersagen erstellen. Wenn den in ein paar hundert Jahren jemand findet, stoße ich Nostradamus ganz locker vom Thron.

Ende Mai hatte ich schon den Verlauf skizziert - nur der unsägliche Umwerfer war meiner Glaskugel entgangen:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1626699?in=set


----------



## GrillMeister (18. August 2014)

Schlagt mich mit der Kettenpeitsche und nennt mich Maria, aber ich finde das Funktionsmuster mit bewährten originalem Rohrsatz, sowie einem als Prägeteil gestaltetem Y-Blech samt angepasster Yoke absolut in Ordnung.

Sobald die ersten Photos des Funktionsmusters auftauchen, wird es bestimmt etwas entspannter. So schlimm wir auf dem CAD sieht das als aufgebautes reales Rad bestimmt nicht aus.

Ebenfalls gebe ich zu bedenken, dass das Rad eh nie so bis ins letzte durchgestyle wie zB das Bronson aussehen kann... Dazu müsste man sich unter anderem von Alu, Umwerfer und einen günstigen Preis verabschieden.


----------



## foreigner (18. August 2014)




----------



## warp4 (18. August 2014)

Kann es sein, dass sich hier Dämpfer und Oberrohr zu nahe kommen ??

Gruß Uwe


----------



## storchO (18. August 2014)

gar nicht schlecht Herr Foreigner. Links würde ich die Verbindung aber auch zum Drehpunkt ziehen. Und ich denke auch, dass die Dämpferverlängerung ganz knapp ins Oberrohr stößt. Hast Du dir die aktualisierte Datei (Überlagerung) runtergeladen? Da ist der eingefederte Zustand zu sehen.


----------



## storchO (18. August 2014)

SCM schrieb:


> Irrelevant, wie die Priorisierungsabstimmung ergeben hat.
> 
> "Feierabendrunde" (TM)
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe Deinen Pessimismus überhaupt nicht. Der Umwerfer ist bisher der einzige "Kompromiss" der eingegangen wird, oder habe ich da was übersehen?


----------



## foreigner (18. August 2014)

Ne, das müsste passen. Wird eher eng am AGB. Aber 5 Millimeter hin oder her, machen´s jetzt hier nicht fett.  Ich denke, es wird aber klar, dass das Oberrohr möglichst tief sein sollte.  Wass sollen die sehr kurzen Sitzrohre, wenn man dann die Oberrohre hoch ansetzt? Macht keinen Sinn.
Ja, die linke Seite kann man natürlich hoch ziehen. Aber ehrlich gesagt sind mir 40g schwerer und dafür schöner (symetrisch) lieber.


----------



## SCM (18. August 2014)

Der Umwerfer ist ja nicht der Kompromiss, sondern die sich daraus ergebenden Lösungen wegen der Layout-Schwierigkeiten am Hinterbau. Hochgezogene Kettenstrebe, begrenzte Designmöglichkeiten, merkwürdige Verstärkungskonstruktion, Zugführung, Umwerferadapter, Bauraumprobleme, etc. etc. etc.

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das insgesamt weder "clean" konstruiert wird noch optisch ansprechend wird, sondern eben etwas, womit man leben kann bzw. muss. Ein Kompromiss eben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (18. August 2014)

Mal ohne viel Hydroforming und dadurch auch sicher recht günstig: (find´s auch so schick)


----------



## H.B.O (18. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


>


gefällt mir wirklich gut, sieht aus wie die hübschere kleine schwester des neuen gt sanction. flasche könnte auch gehen. Nur eins: passt da ein umwerfer hin (wo) ?


----------



## foreigner (18. August 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> gefällt mir wirklich gut, sieht aus wie die hübschere kleine schwester des neuen gt sanction. flasche könnte auch gehen. Nur eins: passt da ein umwerfer hin (wo) ?


Den will doch keiner


----------



## H.B.O (18. August 2014)

ich bin der letzte der einen fordert, wäre nur cool gewesen wenn die entsprechende fraktion auch nicht mäkeln könnte


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Mal ohne viel Hydroforming und dadurch auch sicher recht günstig: (find´s auch so schick)


Kommt da die Gabelkrone noch am Unterrohr vorbei? Optisch gefällt es mir auch ziemlich gut.


----------



## mpmarv (18. August 2014)

Foreigner


----------



## fone (18. August 2014)

ihr habt echt nen eingelenker gewählt?


----------



## Fury (18. August 2014)

just my two cents...


----------



## fone (18. August 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Kommt da die Gabelkrone noch am Unterrohr vorbei?


natürlich nicht, aber wen interessieren schon technische details?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitschi67 (18. August 2014)

Ich finde das Bike kann so eigentlich schon bleiben. Vor allem der Hinterbau mit den verstellbaren Ausfallenden gefällt mir. Mir würden allerdings eckige Unter-und Oberrohre besser gefallen. (Nokeproof Mega Am)


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. August 2014)

pitschi67 schrieb:


> Ich finde das Bike kann so eigentlich schon bleiben. Vor allem der Hinterbau mit den verstellbaren Ausfallenden gefällt mir. Mir würden allerdings eckige Unter-und Oberrohre besser gefallen. (Nokeproof Mega Am)


Die verstellbaren Ausfallenden bleiben NICHT in der Serie...


----------



## Jierdan (18. August 2014)

Muss die Dämpferaufnahme hinter dem Sitzrohr liegen?


----------



## puderluder1 (18. August 2014)

Dann will ich auch mal. Habe mit Bleistift mal eingezeichnet, welche Linien ich da alles sehe:

Symmetrischer "Diamant" Hinterbau
Gerade vom Steuerrohr durch Drehpunkt bis Ausfallende.
Parallele Gusset und Hinterbau
Parallele Yoke und Unterrohr




Die gedachte Verlängerung von Sitzrohr, Kettenstrebe und Unterrohr trifft sich in einem Punkt.


----------



## nuts (18. August 2014)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Muss die Dämpferaufnahme hinter dem Sitzrohr liegen?



Ja, Dämpferverlängerung und Dämpfer sind so wie sie eingezeichnet sind, sonst kommt die Kinematik nicht hin.


----------



## CptObius (18. August 2014)

Sooo,
Lernpause, bock per Bleistift mal was zu entwerfen und alles Wissen vom Studium mal in den Wind geworfen 
Kam das bei raus:
 

Hab mir jetzt mal absolut keine Gedanken über Stabilität und konstruktiven Aufwand gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloRider85 (18. August 2014)

Keine Ahnung ob´s so funktionieren kann... mir würde es gefallen


----------



## smons1 (18. August 2014)

fury9 schrieb:


> just my two cents...



Oh je, sieht ja aus als haett es schoen einen Auffahrunfall gehabt...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (18. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Mal ohne viel Hydroforming und dadurch auch sicher recht günstig: (find´s auch so schick)



Nice! Der Hinterbau sieht echt cool aus!

Den Umwerfer könnte man wahrscheinlich auch noch auf der KS unterbringen... mit 5mm mehr KS hätten wir wahrscheinlich/hoffentlich auch noch Platz für für eine Querstrebe vorm Reifen.

Schwierig wird (wie bei vielen Vorschlägen) die Rohre oben am Yoke anzuschweißen... das wird in der Praxis sicher ein bissl "kleinteilig". Der Platz für die Gabelkrone sieht auch recht eng aus, das wurde ja bereits erwähnt.


----------



## Affekopp (18. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


>





puderluder1 schrieb:


>



Die beiden Entwürfe sind wirklich sehr ansprechend, wobei ich eigentlich kein Eingelenker Fan bin. 

Für mich ein absolutes Muss ist die Flaschenhalteranbindung, sonst erfüllt das Rad leider nicht seinen Einsatzzweck. Und der gehört immer innerhalb des Rahmendreiecks. Scheint hier nicht möglich zu sein. Für mich wäre das leider das KO Kriterium für das Rad.


----------



## veraono (18. August 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> *Den Umwerfer könnte man wahrscheinlich auch noch auf der KS unterbringen...*


Diese Worte aus deinem Munde  
Also ich finde mit den Vorschlägen von Foreigner (mit Hydrofoming), Puderluder1 und Florider85 hätten wir was den Hinterbau angeht die Exemplare, die (mit einem Direct-Mount) Umwerfer harmonieren könnten. 
Da aber bei einem Umwerfer an der Kettenstrebe noch viele andere (evtl. cleanere) Lösungen möglich wären sollten wir das nicht noch vor irgendeiner Abstimmung  klären?
Sonst steht am Ende ein Entwurf nicht zur Auswahl nur weil kein DM-Umwerfer passen würde, der Umwerfer wandert aber später dann evtl. doch an die Kettenstrebe....


----------



## H.B.O (18. August 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Nice! Der Hinterbau sieht echt cool aus!
> 
> Den Umwerfer könnte man wahrscheinlich auch noch auf der KS unterbringen... mit 5mm mehr KS hätten wir wahrscheinlich/hoffentlich auch noch Platz für für eine Querstrebe vorm Reifen.
> 
> Schwierig wird (wie bei vielen Vorschlägen) die Rohre oben am Yoke anzuschweißen... das wird in der Praxis sicher ein bissl "kleinteilig". Der Platz für die Gabelkrone sieht auch recht eng aus, das wurde ja bereits erwähnt.




carbon ?

edit: könnte man es nicht so wie beim sanction machem ? dort gibt es fast keinen fräs - yoke, es laufen im wesentlichen rohre zusammen.

oder ein sehr grosses frästeil bis zur sitzstrebe (grob morewood style)


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. August 2014)

Gerade Rohre hätte direkt abgestimmt gehört, bevor alle anderen Designabstimmungen und Diskussionen losgehen! ...komme gerade mal wieder aus dem Keller...
Jm2c


----------



## BrandX (18. August 2014)

Affekopp schrieb:


> Die beiden Entwürfe sind wirklich sehr ansprechend, wobei ich eigentlich kein Eingelenker Fan bin.
> 
> Für mich ein absolutes Muss ist die Flaschenhalteranbindung, sonst erfüllt das Rad leider nicht seinen Einsatzzweck. Und der gehört immer innerhalb des Rahmendreiecks. Scheint hier nicht möglich zu sein. Für mich wäre das leider das KO Kriterium für das Rad.



Wie man sieht,ist ein Flaschenhalter doch nicht so trivial wie manche glauben.Obwohl das für mich zwar nicht automatisch ein K.O
Kriterium wäre,finde ich doch,das der quer verbaute Dämpfer sowohl optisch als auch funktional nicht das optimale aus dem Bike
rausholt.Daher mal eine direkte Frage an die Macher.Kann man den Dämpfer nicht zwecks schönerer Linienführung parallel zum
Oberrohr anordnen,ohne das sich die Kinematik verschlechtert?Dann hätte man doch 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen.
Schönere Optik und Platz für den vermaledeiten Flaschenhalter.Außerdem würde sich die Schnittmenge der interessierten Käufer-
schicht erhöhen.Das gleiche gilt auch für den Umwerfer.Damit nicht unnötig über das Für und Wider gestritten wird,sollte aus
meiner Sicht auf jeden Fall beides möglich sein.Allein schon aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen.Ich sehe einfach nicht ein,warum ich
plötzlich für weniger Bandbreite einer 1x11 das doppelte oder dreifache einer 2/3x10 Schaltung bezahlen soll.Und mein linker
Daumen wird es mir auch übel nehmen,wenn er plötzlich arbeitslos wird.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## H.B.O (18. August 2014)

sorry brand x alles zig mal diskutiert und durch. dass ein eingelenker ohne umlenkung so viel progression hat wie vorgegeben braucht es sehr gut platzierte aufhängungspunkte ( ich kenne bislang keinen vergleichbaren rahmen) - man kann also nicht einfach den dämpfer anders anstellen (vor allem nicht nach oben-das frisst progression)


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. August 2014)

BrandX schrieb:


> Wie man sieht,ist ein Flaschenhalter doch nicht so trivial wie manche glauben.Obwohl das für mich zwar nicht automatisch ein K.O
> Kriterium wäre,finde ich doch,das der quer verbaute Dämpfer sowohl optisch als auch funktional nicht das optimale aus dem Bike
> rausholt.Daher mal eine direkte Frage an die Macher.Kann man den Dämpfer nicht zwecks schönerer Linienführung parallel zum
> Oberrohr anordnen,ohne das sich die Kinematik verschlechtert?Dann hätte man doch 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen.
> ...


Nein, kann man nicht. Wir haben uns zwecks Minimierung der Lagerstellen für einen nicht abgestützten Eingelenker entschieden. Der bietet nunmal weniger Hebel über die man die Kennlinie beeinflussen kann. Daraus ergibt sich, dass der Dämpfer diese Position haben MUSS! Es sei denn ihr hättet gerne einen degressiven Hinterbau der in jeder Kurve durch sackt. Dann könnt ihr vielleicht euren top gestylten, flaschenhaltertauglichen Rahmen haben. Wenn man die Parameter so wählt wie wir muss man ggf die eine oder andere Kröte schlucken.
Haben die, die hier gerade wieder nach einem Flaschenhalter eigentlich mit abgestimmt als die Frage gestellt wurde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (18. August 2014)

BrandX schrieb:


> Wie man sieht,ist ein Flaschenhalter doch nicht so trivial wie manche glauben.Obwohl das für mich zwar nicht automatisch ein K.O
> Kriterium wäre,finde ich doch,das der quer verbaute Dämpfer sowohl optisch als auch funktional nicht das optimale aus dem Bike
> rausholt.Daher mal eine direkte Frage an die Macher.Kann man den Dämpfer nicht zwecks schönerer Linienführung parallel zum
> Oberrohr anordnen,ohne das sich die Kinematik verschlechtert?Dann hätte man doch 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen.
> ...


Du bist irgendwie nicht ganz uptodate.
Das Federungskonzept (Eingelenker mit Dämpferanlenkung) ebenso wie die Umstände, dass ein Flaschenalter und auch ein Umwerfer hier nicht erste Priorität haben,  beruhen auf Abstimmungsergebnissen von Userumfragen mit >1000 Beteiligten, sind also nicht einem verwirrten Designer entsprungen sondern ganz bewusst so.
Die Dämpferposition hängt direkt mit dem Federungskonzept (das ja auch mehrheitlich beschlossen wurde) zusammen und ist in diesem Setting NICHT veränderbar, nur die Rohre außenrum. Ein Umwerfer soll aber in jedem Fall montierbar sein, was uns hier momentan auch vor ungeahnte Herausforderungen stellt.

Edit: zu langsam getippt 
Aber man kanns nicht oft genug sagen

*DER DÄMPFER MUSS GENAU DAHIN !!!! *
bitte weitersagen


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. August 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Du bist irgendwie nicht ganz uptodate.
> Das Federungskonzept (Eingelenker mit Dämpferanlenkung) ebenso wie die Umstände, dass ein Flaschenalter und auch ein Umwerfer hier nicht erste Priorität haben,  beruhen auf Abstimmungsergebnissen von Userumfragen mit >1000 Beteiligten, sind also nicht einem verwirrten Designer entsprungen sondern ganz bewusst so.


Das plöde ist, das Stimmung zwar eine Stimme sein kann aber diese Meinung keine Kaufentscheidung. Insofern ist alles trotzdem relativ


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. August 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Das plöde ist, das Stimmung zwar eine Stimme sein kann aber diese Meinung keine Kaufentscheidung. Insofern ist alles trotzdem relativ


Wenn man deinem Ansatz folgt würde das heißen dass alle Ergebnisse im Grunde nicht relevant sind weil daraus noch keine Kaufentscheidung resultiert? Somit müssten alle, die abstimmen wollen, eine Kaufabsicht erklären damit das Ergebnis relevant wird? 
Das ergibt irgendwie nicht wirklich Sinn.


----------



## veraono (18. August 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Das plöde ist, das Stimmung zwar eine Stimme sein kann aber diese Meinung keine Kaufentscheidung. Insofern ist alles trotzdem relativ


Und?
Hätten alle hier vor jeglicher Abstimmung eine Vorabbestellung mit Vorauskasse über einen unbekannten Betrag eines unbekannten Fahrrades machen sollen oder wie sieht die realistische "marktnahe" Umsetzung des ICB2.0 aus ( Und will man wirklich nur den Input der entgültigen Käufer hier wissen) ?

Hätte man noch jeden Bike und MountainBike Abonnenten vorher anschreiben, und jedem Eurobikebesucher Fragebogen aushändigen und zur Diskussion bitten sollen, wären die Umfragen dann für dich repräsentativer ? (natürlich, aber wären sie umsetzbar?) 

Relativ ist genau das Wort: Wenn ~5% einen Flaschenhalter super wichtig finden und dafür funktionelle Nachteile in Kauf nehmen würden ist das _relativ_ wenig, und dass sich in der potentiellen Käuferschicht ein paar das Rad _genau deshalb _nicht kaufen mag sein, dass sie sich dann aber genau gegenteilig verhält ist natürlich auch_ möglich_ aber _relativ _unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. August 2014)

Hatte ich eingans vorgeschlagen, einen Beitrag von 20 Euro zur Freischaltung für die Abstimmungen, welcher am Ende dafür verwendet werden könnte eine Go-Go-Party für alle Käufer zu schmeißen


----------



## veraono (19. August 2014)

Die Diskussion ist absurd, woher soll denn jemand am Anfang des Projektes wissen ob am Ende, nach zig Abstimmung ein Rad rauskommt das er überhaupt kaufen würde? Es ist ja nun nicht so, dass alle die evtl. eine Kaufabsicht haben automatisch einer Meinung wären, und nur aus Überzeugung vom Projekt oder weil Alutech-ICB-draufsteht kauft doch kein vernünftiger Mensch ein 2600 eur teures Fahrrad.
Außerdem profitiert das Projekt doch mehr durch den ganzen Input von Leuten die sich das Rad zwar vielleicht nicht kaufen werden aber mit Ideen hier dabei sind, als dass Abstimmungen dadurch verzerrt werden.
Ein "Mitgliedsbeitrag" würde nur Viele von vornherein nicht beteiligen. Vielleicht würden die Bezahler dann bedachter abstimmen, was aber doch auch nichts damit zu tun hat ob sie das Rad später kaufen wenn es dann am Ende des Tages nicht gefällt.


----------



## RedSKull (19. August 2014)

Einfach so ein Set beilegen, dann kann sich jeder den Flaschenhalter hin-ähh-bauen, wo er will.

https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p25920_VIP-Flaschenhalter-Schelle.html


----------



## Plumpssack (19. August 2014)

@BrandX


nuts schrieb:


> Die Position des Dämpfers ist, genau wie alles, was in der Vorlage liegt, festgelegt. Das ist die Kinematik, die wir gemeinsam ausgetüftelt haben, und mit der ein einfacher Eingelenker ziemlich gute Eigenschaften mit dennoch durchgängigem Sitzrohr hinkriegt.





nuts schrieb:


> Ja, Dämpferverlängerung und Dämpfer sind so wie sie eingezeichnet sind, sonst kommt die Kinematik nicht hin.


Ich erlaube mir nuts die Antwort vorwegzunehmen, weil der bestimmt keine Lust hat das ein drittes Mal zu formulieren.


----------



## BrandX (19. August 2014)

Ok,dann muß ich mich wohl mangels Kinematikkenntnisse geschlagen geben.Mein erstes MTB war rein zufällig ein nicht abgestützter
Eingelenker mit einer schön geformten Bananenschwinge,wo der Dämpfer parallel zum Oberrohr verlief.Aber ich finde bei der letzten
Abstimmung hat man sich auch gleich zu sehr eingeschränkt.Es hätte ja auch gereicht nur zwischen Ein-und Viergelenker abzustimmen.
Und dann im späteren Verlauf noch besprechen können ob er abgestützt werden soll oder nicht.Da hätte man konstruktionsbedingt
noch mehr Optionen gehabt.Die ähnlich gebauten GT Fullies mit dem querstehenden Dämpfer fand ich auch immer extrem häßlich.
Dagegen sehen die neuen 2014 Modelle wie zB das Sensor richtig gut aus.Was ich damit sagen möchte ist,das eine geile Optik beim
Kauf eben doch eine große Rolle spielt.Aber wenns nunmal so abgestimmt wurde kann man eben nichts machen.Wie heißt es so schön?
"Hätte,Hätte Fahrradkette"
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (19. August 2014)

BrandX schrieb:


> "Hätte,Hätte Fahrradkette..."


...trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf


----------



## superturbo (19. August 2014)

Puh, gar nicht so einfach! Wenn man doch nur 3d könnte ... Ich habe echt Respekt vor denen die das so grandios beherrschen wie Stefan!

Ich habe versucht die einzige Linie die feststeht, die vom Dämpfer,  aufzugreifen und noch etwas zu betonen.
Die Verstrebung zwischen zwischen Sitzstrebe und Lagerpunkt war mir wichtig. Vor allem weil ich hoffe, dass es da doch irgendwo die Chance zu einer Querverstrebung gibt (wenn die nötig ist), damit man auf ein Y-Blech verzichten kann.

Optisch fände ich spannend dem Bike eine eher kantige Linie zu geben. Das wäre ja im Alutech-Programm auch ein bisschen was neues ...


----------



## superturbo (19. August 2014)

So finde ich es auch nicht schlecht. Nimmt eher foreigners Ansatz auf die Linie von der Hinterachse zum Steuerrohr fortzusetzen.


----------



## nuts (19. August 2014)

Finde ich super gut. Oder sogar @superturbo gut?


----------



## mpmarv (19. August 2014)

superturbo No.2 ist sexy!


----------



## spnnR (19. August 2014)

Die Nummer 2 von superturbo ist echt schick. Zumal sie einen starken Wiedererkennungswert hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (19. August 2014)

superturbo schrieb:


> So finde ich es auch nicht schlecht. Nimmt eher foreigners Ansatz auf die Linie von der Hinterachse zum Steuerrohr fortzusetzen.


Den Hinterbau in dem Stil finde ich auch echt super. Kann Stefan sich vielleicht mal dazu äussern, ob sowas ohne Querstreben am Hinterbau realistisch ist? Hatten wir ja in einem anderen Thread schonmal ne Diskussion zu. Für querstreben zwischen Sitzrohr und Hinterrad bräuchte man ja bestimmt min. 435mm Streben oderso.


----------



## superturbo (19. August 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Den Hinterbau in dem Stil finde ich auch echt super. Kann Stefan sich vielleicht mal dazu äussern, ob sowas ohne Querstreben am Hinterbau realistisch ist? Hatten wir ja in einem anderen Thread schonmal ne Diskussion zu. Für querstreben zwischen Sitzrohr und Hinterrad bräuchte man ja bestimmt min. 435mm Streben oderso.



Ich könnte mir die Verbindung zwischen Lagerpunkt und Sitzstrebe auch gut als "dreidimensionales Blech" vorstellen. Wie das Y-Blech, nur dreidimensional. Dann müsste es auch mit der Querverbindung hinkommen ohne zu viel Platz zu verschenken.


----------



## Plumpssack (19. August 2014)

du meinst quasi wie der Hinterbau vom Keiler oben eine verbindung hatte?


----------



## H.B.O (19. August 2014)

superturbo schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir die Verbindung zwischen Lagerpunkt und Sitzstrebe auch gut als "dreidimensionales Blech" vorstellen. Wie das Y-Blech, nur dreidimensional. Dann müsste es auch mit der Querverbindung hinkommen ohne zu viel Platz zu verschenken.




sehe ich auch so, bei ähnlichen eingelenkern ist das meist bis zur sitzstrebe mit einem teil gelöst. ich nehm jetzt mal die morewoods als beispiel weil die oft ähnliche hinterbauten haben: beim zula ist es so ein 3d blech beim kalula/makulu ein frästeil. das aufschweissen eines rohres auf den yoke ist glaub ich richtiger mist und wird auch so aussehen. das allerbeste wäre so ein schöner carbon hinterbau wie bei den neuen saracen, das ist aber vermutlich nicht im budget (wobei der saracen ariel rahmen auch nicht teuer ist)


----------



## H.B.O (19. August 2014)




----------



## H.B.O (19. August 2014)




----------



## H.B.O (19. August 2014)

die form des saracen hinterbau stimmt natürlich vorne nicht aber die könnte man leicht an unser design anpassen


----------



## foreigner (19. August 2014)

Also, meine beiden ersten quasi kombiniert. Gefällt mir so am besten:


----------



## daVe_87 (19. August 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> die form des saracen hinterbau stimmt natürlich vorne nicht aber die könnte man leicht an unser design anpassen


Wäre wünschenswert, diese asymmetrischen Hinterbauten sehen einfach nur grauenhaft aus!
Die Designs von Superturbo schauen gut aus.


----------



## ultima88 (19. August 2014)

superturbo schrieb:


> So finde ich es auch nicht schlecht. Nimmt eher foreigners Ansatz auf die Linie von der Hinterachse zum Steuerrohr fortzusetzen.


Klasse.
So fällt der Dämpfer nicht mehr ins Auge. Schöne und konsequente Linienführung. 
Die Ecken und Kanten erinnern an einen Lamborghini 
Sieht eindeutig "schneller" als zu Beginn aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (19. August 2014)

so mal mein entwurf






gerade rohre, ecken und kanten!

zum hinterbau:
meine kritik am bestehenden entwurf war ja neben der optik, hptsächlich die fehlende versteifung der beiden hinterbauhälften.
diese dreiecke sind ja in sich recht steif, aber ohne steife verbindung sehe ich da probleme bei schiefen landungen, anliegern,..
dazu kommt das ausknicken des dämpfers.
also hab ich da mal ein extradreieck drin, das man als profil für die verbindung nutzen könnte. also das hier




hier eine torsionssteife verbindung macht den hinterbau richtig steif! sieht man ja auch oft bei umlenkwippen usw.
den hohlraum kann man ggf auch für einen nach innen ausladenden umwerfer nutzen. mein CAD modell dazu ist leider noch nicht vorzeigbar.


----------



## mpmarv (19. August 2014)

ultima88 schrieb:


> Klasse.
> So fällt der Dämpfer nicht mehr ins Auge. Schöne und konsequente Linienführung.
> Die Ecken und Kanten erinnern an einen Lamborghini
> Sieht eindeutig "schneller" als zu Beginn aus.


 
Ich wollte mich mit meinem Lamborghini Reventon Vergleich zurückhalten... aber da ich nicht alleine bin: sehe ich genauso!


----------



## xTr3Me (19. August 2014)

Der zweite von superturbo ist mal richtig genial. Das schaut ja schon in 2D gut aus... wenn man das richtig umsetzt wäre es ein Bike das mit Sicherheit bei vielen den haben-wollen-Faktor auslöst


----------



## Sludig667 (19. August 2014)

Hat gerade mal Bock in der der Mittagspause, daher nur Bleistift. Diesmal kaum gerade Rohre


----------



## foreigner (19. August 2014)




----------



## Speziazlizt (19. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


>



Warum verbindest du denn die Punkte Drehpunkt und Dämpferverlängerung nicht direkt? Da könnte man sich das weitere Blech/Aussteifung in der Ecke sparen, oder?


----------



## foreigner (19. August 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Warum verbindest du denn die Punkte Drehpunkt und Dämpferverlängerung nicht direkt? Da könnte man sich das weitere Blech/Aussteifung in der Ecke sparen, oder?



Ne, das hat Sinn. Sitzt die Verbindung tiefer, kann sie eine Querverbindung (rechts-links) bekommen, die zwischen der Verbindung von der Seite verdeckt ist. Verbindet man die Punkte geht das nicht wegen dem einfedern. Daher ist das erstens die bessere Variante, zweitens die stylischere.


----------



## veraono (19. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ne, das hat Sinn. Sitzt die Verbindung tiefer, kann sie eine Querverbindung (rechts-links) bekommen, die zwischen der Verbindung von der Seite verdeckt ist. Verbindet man die Punkte geht das nicht wegen dem einfedern. Daher ist das erstens die bessere Variante, zweitens die stylischere.


Genau wg. der Querverbindung fand ich den ersten Entwurf von dir am realistischsten, da ist mit dem Element vor dem Hinterrad die beste Verbindungsmöglichkeit (optisch sehen die Entwürfe ohne dieses Element natürlich schon besser aus).
Die Lösungen mit der Strebe rechts vom Hauptlager zu den Sitzstreben wäre ja ohnehin nur ohne Direct-Mount-Umwerfer möglich.
Wenn der Stefan nochmal was dazu sagen könnte ob nun definitiv eine Direct-Mount-Verbindung ran soll oder obs doch andere realistische Möglichkeiten (Kettenstrebe, XTR-Side-Swing...) gäbe.




foreigner schrieb:


>


----------



## H.B.O (19. August 2014)

wäre überhaupt gut wenn jemand vom team mal seinen senf dazu gibt, so als orientierung ob wir in die richtige richtung gehen (und ob ein carbon hinterbau kommt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (19. August 2014)

Die letzte Variante lässt genauso oben an der höchst-möglichen Stelle eine Querverbindung zu. Daher ist die genauso realistisch und leichter. Unten ist die Verbindung eh sehr massiv. Umwerfer muss da halt anders befestigt werden. (oder weg ).


----------



## ONE78 (19. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Die letzte Variante lässt genauso oben an der höchst-möglichen Stelle eine Querverbindung zu. Daher ist die genauso realistisch und leichter. Unten ist die Verbindung eh sehr massiv. Umwerfer muss da halt anders befestigt werden. (oder weg ).



Welche höchste stelle? oben am gelenk?
schau dir dann lieber nochmal die vorlage im eingefedertem zustand an.


----------



## ONE78 (19. August 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Genau wg. der Querverbindung fand ich den ersten Entwurf von dir am realistischsten, da ist mit dem Element vor dem Hinterrad die beste Verbindungsmöglichkeit (optisch sehen die Entwürfe ohne dieses Element natürlich schon besser aus).
> Die Lösungen mit der Strebe rechts vom Hauptlager zu den Sitzstreben wäre ja ohnehin nur ohne Direct-Mount-Umwerfer möglich.
> Wenn der Stefan nochmal was dazu sagen könnte ob nun definitiv eine Direct-Mount-Verbindung ran soll oder obs doch andere realistische Möglichkeiten (Kettenstrebe, XTR-Side-Swing...) gäbe.



Er wollte nochmal andere Möglichkeiten checken. Sowas wie beim Last Herb käme hier auch echt gut.


----------



## nuts (19. August 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> wäre überhaupt gut wenn jemand vom team mal seinen senf dazu gibt, so als orientierung ob wir in die richtige richtung gehen (und ob ein carbon hinterbau kommt)



Hinterbau

Das meiste geht in die richtige Richtung und der Carbon-Hinterbau kommt nicht in absehbarer Zeit. Der von foreigner angesprochene höchste Punkt für eine Verstrebung von linker und rechter Seite hinter dem Sitzrohr hängt von der Dicke der Verstrebung ab. Bei der von Stefan gewählten Platte liegt er genau hier (das ist ein Schnitt durchs Bike, denke der illustriert die Platzverhältnisse ganz gut):









Umwerfer

Wie ONE78 schon richtig sagte, kommt nicht zwangsläufig ein Direct Mount Umwerfer dran. Die Alternative heißt Schellenumwerfer auf einem aufgesetzten Sockel. 

Ob mitschwingend oder nicht beeinflusst in erster Linie, wie tief das Yoke gezogen werden muss. Ob High oder Low Mount hängt davon ab, ob es sich vom Hinterbau aus gut erreichen lässt. Bei den Entwürfen von storcho und puderluder1 würde sich eher der Low Mount anbieten.

Von dem famosen XTR Sideswing haben wir inzwischen ein CAD Modell, bleibt halt high direct mount und dann eher nur nicht mitschwingend. Ich checke aber mal noch, wie viel Millimeter der tatsächlich kompakter baut (nach unten) und wie viel wir da gewinnen würden.


----------



## foreigner (19. August 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Welche höchste stelle? oben am gelenk?
> schau dir dann lieber nochmal die vorlage im eingefedertem zustand an.



Hatte genau da gemeint, wo nuts die Verstrebung auch beschrieben hat.


nuts schrieb:


> Hinterbau
> Das meiste geht in die richtige Richtung und der Carbon-Hinterbau kommt nicht in absehbarer Zeit. Der von foreigner angesprochene höchste Punkt für eine Verstrebung von linker und rechter Seite hinter dem Sitzrohr hängt von der Dicke der Verstrebung ab. Bei der von Stefan gewählten Platte liegt er genau hier (das ist ein Schnitt durchs Bike, denke der illustriert die Platzverhältnisse ganz gut):


----------



## Fladder72 (19. August 2014)

Lässt sich die Verstrebung zwischen den Sitzstreben nicht nach oben außen führen, quasi als Fender ausgelegt?  Dann ließe sich die untere Verbindung gewiss anders gestalten. Ist halt die Frage. wie viel Platz dafür benötigt wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (19. August 2014)

Die Entwürfe von Superturbo sehen mal super-fett aus! Voll fett dem Gerät

Allerdings werden die indizierten harten Kanten schwer zu verwirklichen sein. Ich kann mir die korrespondierenden Querschnitte noch nicht so ganz vorstellen... aber auf jeden Fall sollten die Radien an den Kanten und in den Umformbereichen nicht zu klein sein. Sonst gibt es Probleme beim Hydroforming.

*Eine grobe Richtlinie für die Radien:*
Als Mindest(!)radien für "Längskanten" würde ich 6mm, besser 8mm vorschlagen. Für Biegungen im Rohr (die man in der Seitenansicht als Biegung bzw. Linie des Rahmens erkennt) sollten es eher mal 100-200mm oder mehr sein. Das hängt aber auch sehr stark vom Durchmesser an der jeweiligen Stelle ab.

@superturbo: Hast Du schon eine Vorstellung zu den jeweiligen Rohrquerschnitten in Deinen Entwürfen? Wie gesagt, ich habe es im Kopf noch nicht auf 3D "übersetzen" können..

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## foreigner (19. August 2014)

Da bei meinen alles sehr straight war, fand ich die gebogene Oberrorstrebe zum Sitzrohr nicht so ganz passen. Jetzt begradigt:


----------



## ONE78 (19. August 2014)

Wenn du die jetzt noch parallel zur verbindung hptdrehpunkt Dämpferverlängerung machst...


----------



## foreigner (19. August 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Wenn du die jetzt noch parallel zur verbindung hptdrehpunkt Dämpferverlängerung machst...



Hab ich schon mal geschaut, das sieht doof aus. Außerdem lässt sich das Oberrohr und die obere Strebe zum Sitzrohr dann nicht einteilig machen, das wird zu steil. Das sieht aber gerad sehr geil aus, finde ich. Ist ja auch zum Beispiel beim ICB 1 so und schaut super aus. Fände ich cool, wenn das beim neuen ICB auch so wird. Ist zwar ein Alutech, aber so ein bischen "Forums-bike-look" wäre irgendwie cool.


----------



## ultima88 (19. August 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> @superturbo: Hast Du schon eine Vorstellung zu den jeweiligen Rohrquerschnitten in Deinen Entwürfen? Wie gesagt, ich habe es im Kopf noch nicht auf 3D "übersetzen" können..



Wie wärs denn für den Hauptrahmen mit den Querschnitten von hixx zu arbeiten. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1685694


----------



## Stefan.Stark (19. August 2014)

ultima88 schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn für den Hauptrahmen mit den Querschnitten von hixx zu arbeiten. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1685694



Das verträgt sich aber nicht mit den angedeuteten und teilweise umlaufenden Kanten in superturbos Entwurf... wenn es so einfach wäre hätte ich nicht noch mal nachgefragt


----------



## foreigner (19. August 2014)

Rot mal die möglichen Querstreben


----------



## hannsest316 (19. August 2014)

Kann man nicht eigentlich einen ähnlichen optischen Effekt wie bei superturbos no2 auch durch die Lackierung/Pulver Beschichtung erreichen? Wäre das ggf. einfacher zu realisieren als hydrogeformte Rohre?


----------



## foreigner (19. August 2014)

was mir an superturbos design gar nicht gefällt sind die in der Seitenansicht konstanten Rohrdurchmesser bei Ober und Unterrohr. Gerade beim Unterrohr ist´s unschön und ein wenig plump, da der Übergang von hochoval in queroval beim Unterrohr nicht nur Sinn macht, sondern auch noch elegant wirkt, finde ich. Den Steuerrohrbereich des Unterrohrs halte ich für unrealistisch mit Hydroforming. In Carbon ja, in Alu kann ich mir´s nicht vorstellen.

Außerdem meinen Geschmack nach: Kein Hängebauch, wenn er nicht unbedingt notwendig ist !


----------



## atrox1miles (19. August 2014)

Ich finde superturbos und foreigners Entwürfe auch recht gut, haben beide Ähnlichkeit mit meiner Idee.
Wobei ich mir so wie Stefan die kantigen Rohre nicht aus Alu vorstellen kann (in carbon wäre es einfacher, wird (wie beschlossen) aber nicht gemacht (find ich auch gut so)). Aber meine Idee dazu war wie die von hannsest316 dies in der lakierung zu machen

Ich habe mal die beiden Entwürfe und meine Idee verbunden. Dabei ist das hinausgekommen: 





Hab noch statt dem spitz hinten ein kurzes stück parallel zur Verbindung Hauptdrehpunkt-Sitzstrebe gemacht.
Was mir auch noch gefallen würde ist wenn man links und rechts beide Kettenstreben nach unten zieht (nicht so wie bei foreigner)
Über Rohrquerschnitte hab ich noch nicht länger nachgedacht. Wobei ich in wahrscheinlich annähernd 4-Kant-rohre schön finden würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (19. August 2014)

Alle klauen meinen Hinterbau und meine geraden Durchgang von Oberrohr in die Sitzstreben


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Alle klauen meinen Hinterbau


 Dann klau du mal bei Superturbo die parallel zum Dämpfer verlaufende Querstrebe zum Sattelrohr


----------



## foreigner (19. August 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Dann klau du mal bei Superturbo die parallel zum Dämpfer verlaufende Querstrebe zum Sattelrohr



Schau ich mal. Ob mir das recht hoch verlaufende Ding gefällt, weiß ich aber noch nicht.


----------



## atrox1miles (19. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Alle klauen meinen Hinterbau und meine geraden Durchgang von Oberrohr in die Sitzstreben


Ich hab ja geschrieben das ich auch deinen Entwurf mit einfließen ließ.

Eigentlich wollte ich zwischen hauptdrehpunkt und Dämpferverlängerung eine Verbindung, aber dann kann man keine Links-Rechts Verbindung hinbauen


----------



## foreigner (19. August 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Dann klau du mal bei Superturbo die parallel zum Dämpfer verlaufende Querstrebe zum Sattelrohr


Find´s deutlich schlechter so:





Besser finde ich es wie vorher:


----------



## foreigner (19. August 2014)

atrox1miles schrieb:


> Ich hab ja geschrieben das ich auch deinen Entwurf mit einfließen ließ.
> 
> Eigentlich wollte ich zwischen hauptdrehpunkt und Dämpferverlängerung eine Verbindung, aber dann kann man keine Links-Rechts Verbindung hinbauen


Alles gut, nur Spass


----------



## pfiff (19. August 2014)

Finde beide Entwürfe klasse. Auch mir gefällt der zweite etwas besser. 

Interessant wäre die Optik mit einem einfachen Dämpfer. Also ohne piggyback.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. August 2014)

Sieht beides top aus  ...aber sinnvoller ist wohl eher das untere.

G.


----------



## foreigner (19. August 2014)

pfiff schrieb:


> Finde beide Entwürfe klasse. Auch mir gefällt der zweite etwas besser.
> 
> Interessant wäre die Optik mit einem einfachen Dämpfer. Also ohne piggyback.


Kommt für die Serie gar nicht in Frage! 

Aber einmal für dich:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arghlol (19. August 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Dann klau du mal bei Superturbo die parallel zum Dämpfer verlaufende Querstrebe zum Sattelrohr


Das ist das einzige was mir an dem Entwurf von @superturbo überhaupt nicht gefällt.
Da bin ich ausnahmsweise mal absolut einer Meinung mit @foreigner


----------



## Stefan.Stark (19. August 2014)

Ein paar Rohre parallel zu setzen finde ich auch nicht sooo spannend als desingerischen Ansatz  Foreigner hat schon recht...


----------



## BommelMaster (19. August 2014)

man wäre damit aber schonmal teilweise um lichtjahre weiter als so mancher anderer Hersteller...

denkt auch daran wie die Rahmen bei XS,S und XL und evtl XXL aussehen sollen!

die M rahmen sehen ja meist schön aus, da es zur laufradgröße passt...


----------



## foreigner (19. August 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> man wäre damit aber schonmal teilweise um lichtjahre weiter als so mancher anderer Hersteller...
> 
> denkt auch daran wie die Rahmen bei XS,S und XL und evtl XXL aussehen sollen!
> 
> die M rahmen sehen ja meist schön aus, da es zur laufradgröße passt...


Ohne das jetzt hier in großer schönheit machen zu wollen, aber das ist bei dem Bike kein Problem. Nur mal ganz grob ein großer Rahmen (bestimmt so Richtung Xl) mit verlängertem Sitzrohr, Reach und Steuerohr, und ein echt kleiner Rahmen, wo die gleichen Werte deutlich verkürzt sind:








Finde beide für die extremen Größen recht hübsch.


----------



## Plumpssack (19. August 2014)

@foreigner welche Rohrquerschnitte stellst du dir für deine Entwürfe denn überhaupt vor? Rund? Eckig?


----------



## -N0bodY- (19. August 2014)

@Stefan.Stark:
Wie schaut es denn mit 3D Daten aus?
Könnt Ihr den willigen unter uns, die sich in der 3ten Dimension austoben möchten, irgendwas zu Verfügung stellen?
Ich denke da an einen Dummy mit Steuerrohr, Sitzrohr, Tretlager/Gelenk Bereich sowie Reifen Dummy und ein Dämpfer Dummy wäre natürlich auch nicht schlecht. Dazu die Koordinaten der System relevanten Punkte und man könnte schon was herzeigbares Modellieren.  
Wie steht der Jürgen dazu? Ist Ihm das zu viel Crowd? 

Wie schaut es mit den Ausfallenden aus? Hast du da schon eine Idee Stefan? 

Grundsätzlich muss ich sagen das mir die Entwürfe am meisten zu sagen, bei denen Sitzstreben und Oberrohr eine Linie bilden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (19. August 2014)

Ausfallenden? X12 mit RWS Achse!


----------



## nuts (19. August 2014)

Also, hier sieht man, dass man nicht ganz so elegant über einen Schellenumwerfer darüber hinweg kommt, wie in den Entwürfen von Foreigner und Superturbo angedacht:


----------



## storchO (19. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Alle klauen [...] meine geraden Durchgang von Oberrohr in die Sitzstreben



Kollege, ich finde schön, dass hier Ideen aufeinander aufbauen. So ein "Ich war zuerst" finde ich dann unschön, vor allem, wenn Du selbst damit nicht der erste war (guck mal auf Seite 2, zum Thema Linie Oberrohr-Sitzstrebe) 



Dennoch: Gelungener Entwurf deinerseits.


----------



## foreigner (19. August 2014)

storchO schrieb:


> Kollege, ich finde schön, dass hier Ideen aufeinander aufbauen. So ein "Ich war zuerst" finde ich dann unschön, vor allem, wenn Du selbst damit nicht der erste war (guck mal auf Seite 2, zum Thema Linie Oberrohr-Sitzstrebe)
> 
> 
> 
> Dennoch: Gelungener Entwurf deinerseits.


Den hatte ich nicht gesehen.
Aber: Man darf hier seit neustem anscheinend keinen Spaß am Rande mehr machen, selbst wenn`s da steht und man noch Smileys dahinter haut.
Könnte mal wieder lustiger werden.
Die "Dummer Spruch - Dumme Antwort"- Zeiten waren mir lieber.

Aber danke für die Blumen.


----------



## foreigner (19. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Also, hier sieht man, dass man nicht ganz so elegant über einen Schellenumwerfer darüber hinweg kommt, wie in den Entwürfen von Foreigner und Superturbo angedacht:



Sorry, kapier ich nicht. Was ist das für ein Umwerfer? Direkt mount oder Schelle? Wieso überhaupt Schelle? Dachte wir reden über High-Direkt-mount. Und wo rüber kommt man hinweg. Sorry, ich kapier´s nicht. Bitte nochmal bischen ausführlicher.

(Es wäre so schön gewesen, wenn wir an diesem leidigen Ding vorbei gekommen wären.)


----------



## Stefan.Stark (19. August 2014)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark:
> Wie schaut es denn mit 3D Daten aus?
> Könnt Ihr den willigen unter uns, die sich in der 3ten Dimension austoben möchten, irgendwas zu Verfügung stellen?
> Ich denke da an einen Dummy mit Steuerrohr, Sitzrohr, Tretlager/Gelenk Bereich sowie Reifen Dummy und ein Dämpfer Dummy wäre natürlich auch nicht schlecht. Dazu die Koordinaten der System relevanten Punkte und man könnte schon was herzeigbares Modellieren.
> ...




Die Dummies sind das Problem, der Stefanus versucht gerade eine Freigabe für nen Dämpfer- & Umwerferdummy zu bekommen.

Die Systemrelevanten Punkte sind gar kein Problem, die kann man ja auch aus den PDF raus messen (ich schätze mal, das der Stefanus vektorisierte PDFs gemacht hat ). Wir können aber auch gerne noch ne dwg zum Download feddich machen und evtl. ne IGEs/STEP vom Funktionsmuster.


----------



## -N0bodY- (19. August 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Die Dummies sind das Problem, der Stefanus versucht gerade eine Freigabe für nen Dämpfer- & Umwerferdummy zu bekommen.
> 
> Die Systemrelevanten Punkte sind gar kein Problem, die kann man ja auch aus den PDF raus messen (ich schätze mal, das der Stefanus vektorisierte PDFs gemacht hat ). Wir können aber auch gerne noch ne dwg zum Download feddich machen und evtl. ne IGEs/STEP vom Funktionsmuster.



Also ne STEP/IGES wäre nen Traum.   Umwerfer kannst weg lassen. ;-)  fährt doch eh keiner mit rum    Und nen Dämpfer kann man sich zur not auch noch selber Modellieren.

Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## BrandX (19. August 2014)

Sludig667 schrieb:


> Hat gerade mal Bock in der der Mittagspause, daher nur Bleistift. Diesmal kaum gerade Rohre


Ich könnte mir auch mal ein paar gewagtere Designs vorstellen,um sich von den anderen Herstellern abzuheben.Diese Bleistiftzeichnung
von Sludig667 geht in so eine Richtung und gefällt mir daher auch recht gut.Und auch,wenn es nur Spaß ist.Die perfekte Linienführung
zwischen Oberrohr und Sitzstreben ist bei den Canyon Nerve Modellen längst Realität.Von daher könnte man auch sagen,alle hätten es
sich dort abgeschaut.




Gruß
BrandX


----------



## foreigner (19. August 2014)

BrandX schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir auch mal ein paar gewagtere Designs vorstellen,um sich von den anderen Herstellern abzuheben.Diese Bleistiftzeichnung
> von Sludig667 geht in so eine Richtung und gefällt mir daher auch recht gut.Und auch,wenn es nur Spaß ist.Die perfekte Linienführung
> zwischen Oberrohr und Sitzstreben ist bei den Canyon Nerve Modellen längst Realität.Von daher könnte man auch sagen,alle hätten es
> sich dort abgeschaut.
> ...



Die brauchten dafür aber einen Knick im Oberrohr. Ist schon was anderes.


----------



## BrandX (19. August 2014)

Und der Knick wurde von Orbea abgeschaut.Soviel zum Thema Ideenklau.Also alles nicht zu ernst nehmen.




Gruß
BrandX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (19. August 2014)

BrandX schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir auch mal ein paar gewagtere Designs vorstellen,um sich von den anderen Herstellern abzuheben.Diese Bleistiftzeichnung
> von Sludig667 geht in so eine Richtung und gefällt mir daher auch recht gut.Und auch,wenn es nur Spaß ist.Die perfekte Linienführung
> zwischen Oberrohr und Sitzstreben ist bei den Canyon Nerve Modellen längst Realität.Von daher könnte man auch sagen,alle hätten es
> sich dort abgeschaut.


Den Einspruch versteh ich voll und ganz. Gips alles schon, egal was man macht.

Mal ne Frage: Warum soll das Design denn im Stand ohne Fahrer so perfekt sein? 
Das ist doch nur was für Leute, die Ihr Rad mehr angucken als fahren.

Wär es denn nicht mal erfrischend neu die Linien stimmig zu bringen wenn der Fahrer drauf sitzt?
Form followes function - das sollte auch hier so sein.
Also: Im Negativfederweg (für neudeutsche: sag) stehend passt alles.


----------



## superturbo (19. August 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Die Entwürfe von Superturbo sehen mal super-fett aus! Voll fett dem Gerät
> 
> Allerdings werden die indizierten harten Kanten schwer zu verwirklichen sein. Ich kann mir die korrespondierenden Querschnitte noch nicht so ganz vorstellen... aber auf jeden Fall sollten die Radien an den Kanten und in den Umformbereichen nicht zu klein sein. Sonst gibt es Probleme beim Hydroforming.
> 
> ...



Hey, das freut mich ja sehr, dass mein Entwurf so viel Zustimmung bekommt. Ich finde, das bekommt insgesamt gerade eine tolle Richtung.

Wegen mangelnder 3d-Skills habe ich versucht grob zu skizzieren, wie ich mir die Querschnitte vorstellen könnte. Ich habe dabei mal die 6mm beachtet. Damit könnte man wahrscheinlich schon ein paar schöne Schattenkanten erzeugen, die vielleicht durch die Grafik noch etwas unterstützt werden könnten. Richtige "Bügelfalten" kann man sich ja für das Carbon Spitzenmodell in zwei Jahren aufheben ;-) 

Stefan, nicht lachen, hier die Skizzen (ich bin nicht vom Fach) 








Das Oberrohr könnte seine Höhe durchgängig behalten und würde sich zum Sitzrohr hin auf 35mm verjüngen.




Am Unterrohr sind die Bewegungen natürlich ziemlich Extrem. Das müsste man echt mal in 3d testen und anpassen. 




Die Streben am Hinterbau als 3d-Blech. Ob es so jetzt genau passt kann ich leider nicht sagen, aber durch die "Biegung" der Querverbindung könnte man Platz für Reifen und Sitzrohr schaffen.

Wie gesagt, alles recht grob skizziert. Ich schaffe es leider gerade nur spät Abends mich dranzusetzen. Echt schade ... Macht Spaß sich darüber Gedanken zu machen ...

Grüße


----------



## Stefan.Stark (20. August 2014)

ui... so richtig schön is das Orbea aber auch nicht??! Dann lieber Hängebauch!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (20. August 2014)

superturbo schrieb:


> Hey, das freut mich ja sehr, dass mein Entwurf so viel Zustimmung bekommt. Ich finde, das bekommt insgesamt gerade eine tolle Richtung.
> 
> Wegen mangelnder 3d-Skills habe ich versucht grob zu skizzieren, wie ich mir die Querschnitte vorstellen könnte. Ich habe dabei mal die 6mm beachtet. Damit könnte man wahrscheinlich schon ein paar schöne Schattenkanten erzeugen, die vielleicht durch die Grafik noch etwas unterstützt werden könnten. Richtige "Bügelfalten" kann man sich ja für das Carbon Spitzenmodell in zwei Jahren aufheben ;-)
> 
> ...




Hut ab mein Lieber!

Wenn alle Entwürfe so sauber rüber kämen, dann wäre das ein Traum... und ich rede nicht vom Forum, sondern vom beruflichen Alltag! Allergrößter Respekt! Und Du bist wirklich nicht vom Fach??!

Ich kann nur wiederholen: 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## -N0bodY- (20. August 2014)

superturbo schrieb:


> Hey, das freut mich ja sehr, dass mein Entwurf so viel Zustimmung bekommt. Ich finde, das bekommt insgesamt gerade eine tolle Richtung.
> 
> Wegen mangelnder 3d-Skills habe ich versucht grob zu skizzieren, wie ich mir die Querschnitte vorstellen könnte. Ich habe dabei mal die 6mm beachtet. Damit könnte man wahrscheinlich schon ein paar schöne Schattenkanten erzeugen, die vielleicht durch die Grafik noch etwas unterstützt werden könnten. Richtige "Bügelfalten" kann man sich ja für das Carbon Spitzenmodell in zwei Jahren aufheben ;-)
> 
> ...




Ui Ui Ui...... was ne Hydroforming Orgie, aber sehr schick. Hier und da würde ich persönlich noch das ein oder andere ändern, aber es schaut trotzdem sehr stimmig aus. 

EDIT:
Also rein Optisch finde Ich, Achtung persönlicher Geschmack, dass die Anbindung Oberrohr zu Sitzrohr, also quasi das Gusset, etwas mächtig wirkt. Ich würde es etwas kürzer mit einem etwas steileren Winkel ausführen. Oder das Oberrohr im Bereich des Sitzrohres dann filigraner machen das es mehr nach "Y" ausschaut.

Die Wippe, nennt man das in dem Fall noch so, müsste man dann irgendwie optisch noch der restlichen Formensprache anpassen.

Und die Rahmenseitige Dämpfer Aufnahme würde im Unterrohr integriert vielleicht ganz schick aussehen, ähnlich wie am neuen Meta.

Aber ist nur mein Geschmack. 

Wäre für Alutech mal was wirklich neues, was die Formensprache angeht.


----------



## Plumpssack (20. August 2014)

Wenn solche Formen im Budget/Bereich des technisch Machbaren liegen sollten, wäre Superturbos Design in meinen Augen ein Traum.
Aber mir haben schließlich auch viele Norco und Scott Rahmen, welche mehrheitlich für "Hydroformingunfälle" befunden wurden, gefallen.

Die Rahmenform mit dem Kinematikkonzept, der konsequenten Geo und dann noch auf 1-Fach optimiert (Kinematik/ perfekt symmetrischer Rahmen) könnte man wirklich mal als etwas Neues verkaufen.
Es wäre ein sehr konsequentes, aggressives Bike für alles von Marathon bis alpine Bikeparks, das mit Sicherheit seine Käufergruppe und Liebhaber finden würde.

Edit:


-N0bodY- schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Also rein Optisch finde Ich, Achtung persönlicher Geschmack, dass die Anbindung Oberrohr zu Sitzrohr, also quasi das Gusset, etwas mächtig wirkt. Ich würde es etwas kürzer mit einem etwas steileren Winkel ausführen. Oder das Oberrohr im Bereich des Sitzrohres dann filigraner machen das es mehr nach "Y" ausschaut.


Ich finde gerade diese Verstrebung gibt dem Rahmen seinen markanten, individuellen Wiedererkennungswert. Es darf natürlich nicht wie ein rangeeklatschtes Gusset wirken, sondern sollte schon als seperates Rohr gesehen werden.

Edit2:
Habe mal schnell was wegradiert..kann man das Oberrohr nicht einfach irgendwie so verlaufen lassen? Quasi wie beim Fanes Rohrsatz, nur mit Superturbos Formensprache:





Ich würde es so, auch wenn die optische Sitzstreben-Oberrohr-Linie nicht mehr durchgängig ist, immernoch sehr harmonisch finden, weil die Linie eben doch noch vorhanden ist(Oberrohr passt zum Hinterbau) und am unteren Ende verläuft das Oberrohr passend zum Dämpfer. Ist jetzt halt nur schnell wegradiert, müsste man vielleicht nochmal richtig darstellen..
Man könnte dann auch noch die Position des Knicks variieren (idealerweise so, dass es möglichst stabil bleibt.


----------



## konsti-d (20. August 2014)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Den Einspruch versteh ich voll und ganz. Gips alles schon, egal was man macht.
> 
> Mal ne Frage: Warum soll das Design denn im Stand ohne Fahrer so perfekt sein?
> Das ist doch nur was für Leute, die Ihr Rad mehr angucken als fahren.


Also Optik ist für mich im Stand schon ausschlaggebend. Und zwar weil ich mein Rad gerne anschaue und dann stolz drauf bin.
Fahr ich hingegen, will ich fahren. Da interessiert mich die Funktion und nicht wie ich aussehe. Ist für mich dann sehr zweitrangig. Klar von mir macht auch keiner Fotos oder so und in der Eisdiele steig ich ja eh ab


----------



## mpmarv (20. August 2014)

Also wenn der Stealth Reventon von superturbo realisierbar ist, muss ich mir wohl doch als nächstes das ICB und nicht ein AM HT kaufen. Ich finde den Rahmen einfach so geil. Wenn das live so rüberkommt wie auf den Skizzen, wird man da am Laden nicht vorbeilaufen können. Dazu noch eine fette Farbe und das Teil wird ein Verkaufsschlager


----------



## sassrigais (20. August 2014)

sehr spannend die entwürfe. hut ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (20. August 2014)

Ich finde den Entwurf ja wirklich optisch spannend, allerdings sollten wir die technische Sinnhaftigkeit nicht aus den Augen verlieren ... Wenn runde Rohre das gleiche in viel leichter können, dann kann man evtl. über die Oberfläche die Optik "simulieren".


----------



## -N0bodY- (20. August 2014)

bsg schrieb:


> Ich finde den Entwurf ja wirklich optisch spannend, allerdings sollten wir die technische Sinnhaftigkeit nicht aus den Augen verlieren ... Wenn runde Rohre das gleiche in viel leichter können, dann kann man evtl. über die Oberfläche die Optik "simulieren".



Runde Rohre sind doch langweilig ;-)

Ist wie in der Automobil Industrie, die einfachen runden von Hand gedengelten Formen sind doch schon lange out, jetzt muss alles dynamisch geschnitten sein, mit sicken und Kanten.  

Beim Auto steh ich auch eher auf das "klassische" Design. Aber bei dem Projekt hier kann man denke ich doch mal was anderes machen.  Nur meine bescheidene Meinung


----------



## freigeist (20. August 2014)

bevor das bike nachher wieder ausschaut, wie tausend andere zuvor...

dann lieber einige € mehr in den rahmen/budget stecken und einige ideen von @superturbo einfliessen lassen. das bike sollte nachher ja auch ein gewissen ,,alleinstellungsmerkmal" besitzen.

und @superturbo


----------



## pezolived (20. August 2014)

technoides, postapokalüpptisches Assault-Bike für die unerschrockene Feierabendrunde: 









Mir ging's zunächst mal weniger um die Ästhetik, als um die Bauraumprobleme zwischen Reifen und Tretlager/Sitzrohr.
Meine Schwinge umbaut das Tretlager und nutzt den verfügbaren Raum unterhalb für einen Zuggurt/Bashplate, die wg. des Kettenblattes keine Bodenfreiheit kostet. Damit man die Schwinge überhaupt montieren kann, ist die Platte eingeschraubt. Damit ist sie auch auswechselbar, falls man sie doch einmal zerdengelt. Der Arm, der nach oben zum Federbein faßt, ist ein Alu-Frästeil, das man belastungsgerecht ausmagern und durchbrechen kann. Vor dem Sitzrohr kann man eine Querverbindung zur anderen Seite schaffen. Damit wird das ganze Arrangement verwindungssteif, ohne daß man noch irgendwelche Versteifungselemente zwischen Reifen und Sitzrohr wurschteln müßte.

Gruß,

Clemens


----------



## nuts (20. August 2014)

Das ist so verrückt, dass ich es schon wieder geil finde  (Auch wenn eine Konstruktion im Stile von Orange da dann plötzlich doch elegant gegen wirkt)

Im Ernst: Wenn man unten ums Innenlager geht, kann man den Dämpfer gleich ohne Dämpferverlängerung anlenken (mit anderer Dämpferposition)


----------



## Plumpssack (20. August 2014)

Ich glaube wenn man das geschickt umsetzt (schöner Hauptrahmen, Hinterbau wie Rocky Mountain RMX) dann könnte es garnicht schlecht aussehen. Man würde dann glaube ich garnicht viel von der Hebelage sehen, wenn man vorm Bike steht. Die Zeichnung sieht mit dem "altmodischen" Frästeil und dem verwinkelten Hauptrahmen natürlich ein bisschen heftig aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (20. August 2014)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Runde Rohre sind doch langweilig ;-)
> 
> Ist wie in der Automobil Industrie, die einfachen runden von Hand gedengelten Formen sind doch schon lange out, jetzt muss alles dynamisch geschnitten sein, mit sicken und Kanten.



Natürlich sieht der superturbo-Entwurf super aus - gar keine Frage. Nur in Alu mit Hydroforming? Ich weiß nicht - in Carbon wäre das vielleicht anders, aber so viele Kanten etc. in Alu?!?


----------



## nuts (20. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Sorry, kapier ich nicht. Was ist das für ein Umwerfer? Direkt mount oder Schelle? Wieso überhaupt Schelle? Dachte wir reden über High-Direkt-mount. Und wo rüber kommt man hinweg. Sorry, ich kapier´s nicht. Bitte nochmal bischen ausführlicher.
> 
> (Es wäre so schön gewesen, wenn wir an diesem leidigen Ding vorbei gekommen wären.)



Ok, das war sehr kurz.

Das ist ein Low Mount Schellenumwerfer in seiner gewünschten Position. Schelle als Alternative zu High Direct Mount. Warum? Damit der Umwerfer an der Schwinge montiert werden kann. Bei High Direct ist der Montagepunkt sehr nah an der Radmittelebene, weshalb es schwierig ist, die Aufnahme am Sitzrohr vorbei schwingen zu lassen: Der Y-Abstand beträgt 26 mm, ein Sitzrohr hat 35 mm Durchmesser, bleiben genau 8,5 mm für die Umwerferhalterung + Luft zum Sitzrohr. Alle Umwerfer-Aufnahmen-Spezifikationen gibt es hier:

https://www.sram.com/sites/default/..._frame_fit_specs_gen._0000000004420_rev_b.pdf

*Was meinte ich mit "nicht elegant darüber hinweg"?*

Ein Bild sagt mehr als viele Worte:





*CAD Daten*

Die Antwort von SRAM war sinngemäß: _Geht leider nicht, steckt zu viel Know-How drin. Aber wenn ihr einen Rahmen entwickelt, dann lasst die Umwerfer-Aufnahme einfach weg. Die macht eh bloß ärger  
_
Nichts desto trotz werden wir euch ein 3D-Rahmenmodell ohne Umwerfer und so zusammenstellen, müssen mal gucken, was wir da genau anbieten können, so dass es hilfreich aber nicht zu hilfreich ist.


----------



## pezolived (20. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> (Auch wenn eine Konstruktion im Stile von Orange da dann plötzlich doch elegant gegen wirkt)


----------



## xTr3Me (20. August 2014)

Den Umgang mit CAD-Daten verstehe ich nicht. Es kann sich doch jeder den Umwerfer kauf, zerlegen und zur Not eine CAD-Darstellung dazu erarbeiten. Für komplexe Geometrien gibt es Scanner, welche ein Oberflächenmodell innerhalb kurzer Zeit erstellen können.


----------



## foreigner (20. August 2014)

Hab auch mal versucht, die Rohrquerschnitte darzustellen, die ich bereits versucht hatte durch die Lichtkanten anzudeuten:


----------



## foreigner (20. August 2014)

@nuts : Danke für die Erklärung. Dann müssten wir die Strebe zwischen Drehpunkt und Sitzstrebe also anpassen, damit es realistisch wird.
(Hatte ich schon gesagt, dass ich Umwerfer doof finde? )


----------



## superturbo (20. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> *Was meinte ich mit "nicht elegant darüber hinweg"?*
> 
> Ein Bild sagt mehr als viele Worte:



Ah okay. Um diesen – wie war der Name? U-M-W-E-R-F-E-R? unterzubringen, müsste man die Verbindung wahrscheinlich etwas verändern.




Habe den Rahmen zur bessern Darstellung mal eingefärbt.

Grüße


----------



## foreigner (20. August 2014)

Unter Berücksichtigung des Umwerfers:





Lustiger Weise hab ich gesehen, superturbo kam quasi auf die gleiche Lösung.
@superturbo : So wie du es gezeichnet hast funktioniert das allerdings nicht ganz. Die obere Verbindung in der Strebe ist da nicht möglich, die sitzt tiefer. Ich habe die Strebe deshalb noch tiefer/ weiter hinten als bisher an der Sitzstrebe angehängt. Dadurch sollte die Strebe im Bereich der möglichen seitlichen (rechts/links) Verbindung verlaufen.


----------



## Fury (20. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Alle klauen meinen Hinterbau und meine geraden Durchgang von Oberrohr in die Sitzstreben


----------



## fone (20. August 2014)

BrandX schrieb:


> Und der Knick wurde von Orbea abgeschaut.Soviel zum Thema Ideenklau.Also alles nicht zu ernst nehmen.
> 
> Gruß
> BrandX


und orbea hats von mondraker abgeschaut. so viel zum thema...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pezolived (20. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Nichts desto trotz werden wir euch ein 3D-Rahmenmodell ohne Umwerfer und so zusammenstellen, müssen mal gucken, was wir da genau anbieten können, so dass es hilfreich aber nicht zu hilfreich ist.



Die 2D-Skizzen (Designhilfen) im IGES-Format würden mir schon helfen. Die Erste würde schon genügen, weil man sich alles andere daraus herleiten kann.


----------



## foreigner (20. August 2014)

fury9 schrieb:


>


Nochmal: Erstens war das nicht ernst gemeint, zweitens, hatte ich nicht behauptet, dass es das noch nie gab. Ich hatte es nur in den Skizzen hier nicht vorher gesehen (was ja auch falsch war).


----------



## foreigner (20. August 2014)

Nochmal in schön:


----------



## nuts (20. August 2014)

Keiner guckt beim anderen ab, alle arbeiten zusammen - ok? 

High direct mount ist eng:





dass das beim Einfedern nicht kollidiert, wird glaub schwierig





IGES

habe stefan gerade eine datei gemailt. Wenn es von ihm aus klar geht, geht die raus an euch.


----------



## xTr3Me (20. August 2014)

Kannst du das Y-Blech nicht irgendwie maskieren, hatte es mittlerweile schon verdrängt


----------



## Fury (20. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Nochmal: Erstens war das nicht ernst gemeint, zweitens, hatte ich nicht behauptet, dass es das noch nie gab. Ich hatte es nur in den Skizzen hier nicht vorher gesehen (was ja auch falsch war).


Ich hab dich schon verstanden. war auch von mir nicht ernst gemeint. wollte nur dokumentieren, dass eigentlich alles schon mal da war. wenn hier was total neues kommt ist der Aufschrei ja enorm. insofern sind die sehgewohnheiten tief eingeprägt und nur schwer veränderbar.

ich hätte ja gerne eine neue Formensprache für das bike, bisher sehe ich aber nur ghost/specialized/canyon derivate. neues design muss erst mal polarisieren, dann spricht man darüber. bisher gefällt mir (Achtung: persönliche Meinung!) der alutech rohrsatz von stefan noch am besten.


----------



## foreigner (20. August 2014)

Nochmal bischen Kantiger ausgearbeitet:


----------



## Sludig667 (20. August 2014)

Wenn ihr schon alles gerade haben wollt, dann muß aber auch der Bogen am Unterrohr im Steuerkopfbereich weg.
Zerstört die ganze Line .


----------



## Fury (20. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Nochmal bischen Kantiger ausgearbeitet:


ich finds schon mal gut, würde es mir aber noch mutiger wünschen...
wenn die Strebe zum sitzrohr vor demselbigen verlaüft und sich erst oben teilt, könnte man direkt an das Gelenk ansetzen. dann gäbe es oberhalb des umwerfers gar kein problem mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (20. August 2014)

@foreigner
Wie schaut das denn aus wenn die Verstärkung des Sitzrohrs und die Verbindung zwischen Sitz- und Kettenstrebe parallel sind?


----------



## Fury (20. August 2014)

fury9 schrieb:


> ich finds schon mal gut, würde es mir aber noch mutiger wünschen...
> wenn die Strebe zum sitzrohr vor demselbigen verlaüft und sich erst oben teilt, könnte man direkt an das Gelenk ansetzen. dann gäbe es oberhalb des umwerfers gar kein problem mehr.


sozusagen der Hinterbau von "puderluder".
Die Strebe von "foreigner" und das "Y-Blech" von Stefan zu einem X-Blech Schmiedeteil zusammengefasst. Vom Hauptgelenk führt es zusammen und vor dem Sitzrohr nach oben. Oben teilt es sich dann wieder und führt zum Gelenk. Eben ein verbogenes X.

Edit: Hm ich glaube das wird nix, weil das nicht montiert werden kann...


----------



## pezolived (20. August 2014)

fury9 schrieb:


> Eben ein verbogenes X.



Das ist dann aber, weil verbogen, nicht mehr verwindungssteif.


----------



## Fladder72 (20. August 2014)

Sludig667 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr schon alles gerade haben wollt, dann muß aber auch der Bogen am Unterrohr im Steuerkopfbereich weg.
> Zerstört die ganze Line .


Könnte Probleme mit der Gabel geben...


----------



## foreigner (20. August 2014)

Sludig667 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr schon alles gerade haben wollt, dann muß aber auch der Bogen am Unterrohr im Steuerkopfbereich weg.
> Zerstört die ganze Line .


Vielleicht kann man den Bogen noch einen Hauch kantiger machen, ansonsten hilft nur ein Gusset (und das würde ich gerne vermeiden), denn die Gabel muss irgendwo durch und ganz gerade klappt das nicht.



fury9 schrieb:


> ich finds schon mal gut, würde es mir aber noch mutiger wünschen...
> wenn die Strebe zum sitzrohr vor demselbigen verlaüft und sich erst oben teilt, könnte man direkt an das Gelenk ansetzen. dann gäbe es oberhalb des umwerfers gar kein problem mehr.


Ich halte es nicht für sinnvoll die obere recht/links-Verstrebung vor dem Sitzrohr zu haben. Dahinter wäre bei deiner Variante so hoch nicht möglich. Die Verstrebung wäre noch weiter weg vom Hinterrad und vom Hauptdrehpunkt und damit von denKraftansatzpunkten von Querkräften und auch nicht näher am Lager der Dämpferverlängerung. Also eigentlich nur Nachteile und schöner wird´s glaube ich auch nicht.
Mutiger ist nicht unbedingt schöner. Und machbar in Alu soll´s auch noch sein.



xTr3Me schrieb:


> @foreigner
> Wie schaut das denn aus wenn die Verstärkung des Sitzrohrs und die Verbindung zwischen Sitz- und Kettenstrebe parallel sind?



War schon gezeichnet und sah doof aus. Möglichst viel parallel zu setzen macht den Rahmen nicht wirklich besser, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## konsti-d (20. August 2014)

Ich find foreigners Rad super, aber wenn´s preislich im Rahmen bliebe ginge für mich superturbos Entwurf auch, wäre vielleicht sogar wirklich geiler als was "normales". 
Sollte halt nicht scharfkantig oder so werden, wegen Tragbarkeit und vielleicht, eventuell sogar Verletzungsrisiko...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (20. August 2014)

Ihr habt´s ja so gewollt:


----------



## H.B.O (20. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Ok, das war sehr kurz.
> 
> Das ist ein Low Mount Schellenumwerfer in seiner gewünschten Position. Schelle als Alternative zu High Direct Mount. Warum? Damit der Umwerfer an der Schwinge montiert werden kann. Bei High Direct ist der Montagepunkt sehr nah an der Radmittelebene, weshalb es schwierig ist, die Aufnahme am Sitzrohr vorbei schwingen zu lassen: Der Y-Abstand beträgt 26 mm, ein Sitzrohr hat 35 mm Durchmesser, bleiben genau 8,5 mm für die Umwerferhalterung + Luft zum Sitzrohr. Alle Umwerfer-Aufnahmen-Spezifikationen gibt es hier:
> 
> ...




sram bringt es auf den punkt


----------



## RedSKull (20. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ihr habt´s ja so gewollt:



Goil!

Kettenstreben sind etwas schmächtig, auch optisch.


----------



## foreigner (20. August 2014)

Aber eins sag ich euch schon mal, wenn wir wirklich ein recht außergewöhnlich geformtes Bike bauen: Wir brauchen uns keine solche Mühe bei der Rahmenform geben, wenn wir das Bike mit irgendeinem Design Kram bei der Lackierung dann versauen. Einfarbig elox, dezenter Schriftzug (eventuell matt /glanz-Effekt) fertig.


----------



## bsg (20. August 2014)

Ein bisschen Kontrast optional (großflächige Sticker, je nach Laune) ansonsten volle Zustimmung zur edlen einfachen Oberfläche.


----------



## ultima88 (20. August 2014)

Matt schwarz gepulvert. Mit kleinen dezenten decals (glanzschwarz, weiß)
Cockpit könnte man sich mit zB Sixpack Komponenten nach Wunsch farbig gestalten.
Dazu dann die schwarzen Kolben der RS Federelemente.
Ein Traum...


----------



## Plumpssack (20. August 2014)

Ich sehe bei dem Hinterbau von Foreigner noch ein bisschen "Baukranoptikgefahr". Wenn man sich für einen Hinterbau mit solchdn versetzten Streben entscheidet sollte man sich wirklich nochmal genau Gedanken machen, wie man das realisiert. Einfach diese drei Streben versetzt zusammenschweißen sieht in echt dann glaube ich doof aus, auch wenn es in der Zeichnung clean wirkt.
Die Sitzstreben müssten zwischen Dämpferverlängerung und Schweißpunkt halt irgendwie ein harmonisches Hydroforming verpasst bekommen.


----------



## ultima88 (20. August 2014)

Ich sehe superturbos Entwurf immernoch vorne. 
Die parallele Sitzrohrverstärkung muss einfach dran.
Der Dämpfer liegt dadurch optisch schöner im Rad.
Außerdem kommt mir der Rahmen von der Höhe generell recht klein vor. Fast wie ein Damenrad.
Auch da würde die parallele etwas höher bauen.


----------



## konsti-d (20. August 2014)

Wenn man Konturen am aufwändigen Rahmen sehen will, ist schwarz echt ne doofe Entscheidung. Vielleicht ne Halbtransparente Farbe oder Raw, wobei Halbtransparent immer empfindlich sein soll.


----------



## foreigner (20. August 2014)

ultima88 schrieb:


> Ich sehe superturbos Entwurf immernoch vorne.
> Die parallele Sitzrohrverstärkung muss einfach dran.
> Der Dämpfer liegt dadurch optisch schöner im Rad.
> Außerdem kommt mir der Rahmen von der Höhe generell recht klein vor. Fast wie ein Damenrad.
> Auch da würde die parallele etwas höher bauen.



Naja, ist ja ein wendige Trailbike. Der Sinn der Sache ist ja, dass das niedrig ist.
Die Sitzrohrverstärkung bei Superturbos Entwurf gefällt mir persönlich genau so gerade nicht. Viel zu hoch und zu weit vorne angesetzt.
Hatte das ja auch schon mal eingebaut, gefiel mir aber gar nicht:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/icb2...d-bananenschwinge.719528/page-8#post-12237985


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultima88 (20. August 2014)

Es ist ja hoffentlich soviel Spielraum im Budget um zwischen Raw und 1-2 Farben zu wählen.


----------



## foreigner (20. August 2014)

Einfach matt eloxiert und Schrift in poliert eloxal. Schönes mittleres Grün oder Blau (wie Alutech es auch im Programm hat), oder Titangrau.


----------



## Fury (20. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ihr habt´s ja so gewollt:


wird immer besser!

ps: die Idee mit der Verbindung vorm Sitzrohr funktioniert eh nicht, von daher sowieso gestorben.


----------



## amadeus88 (20. August 2014)

Nu hab ich auch mal was gezeichnet.
Das kantige Design gefällt mir nämlich gar nicht. Ich bin für runde Rohre und davon möglichst wenige, schlicht, dafür lieber eine top Qualität bei den Übergängen und Inserts (Ausfallenden). Nachdem heut Morgen der Artikel über den 2SoulsCycles - Rahmen erschien dachte ich mir so muss ein Rahmen aussehen! Schlank, schlicht, schicke Schweißnähte.
Also Vorschlag:





Man könnte meiner Meinung nach auch die Alutechrohre nehmen, und einen schönen Hinterbau aus runden Rohren ohne viel Schnickschnack bauen. Der muss aber in die Formensprache des Hauptrahmen passen! Nicht wie im Muster mit Vierkantrohren und eckig.
Also:





Man könnte den Hinterbau auch mit geschwungenen Rohren machen (zur Nabe hin breiter, zu den Speichen hin schmaler). Würde auch sehr gut zum Hauptrahmen passen. Das übersteigt nur meine Schnell-Zeichnen-Skills.
Eventuell käme hier auch noch eine Verstrebung zum Einsatz:





Da findet sich bestimmt eine Postion, in der nix im Weg ist.


----------



## nuts (20. August 2014)

wollte nur mal fragen, wie ihr eigentlich das hier findet?


----------



## foreigner (20. August 2014)

Also meinem persönlichen Geschmack nach ist der Steuerohrbereich der letzten Variante von mir zu fett. Die vorher waren eleganter.
Daher habe ich nochmal eine Kombi gemacht aus dem letzten Rahmen mit dem Steuerohrbereich von dem davor. Das ist meiner Meinung nach der schickste:





Zum Vergleich nochmal die anderen beiden:


----------



## foreigner (20. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> wollte nur mal fragen, wie ihr eigentlich das hier findet?
> Anhang anzeigen 315170



Für die aktuellen Designs zu rund.

Schaut nicht übel aus.


----------



## Speziazlizt (20. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Für mein aktuelles Design(s) zu rund.
> 
> Schaut nicht übel aus.



Es gibt ja auch noch rundere Vorschläge welche auch nicht schlecht sind. Zugegeben, die Guten sind mehrheitlich eckig


----------



## pezolived (20. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> wollte nur mal fragen, wie ihr eigentlich das hier findet?



Des hebet net! (svabian)
Das ist (technical term) ein Träger auf zwei Stützen unter einer Punktlast. Zur Mitte hin wird das Biegemoment hoch. Dort geht ihr mit dem Querschnitt zurück und dort, wo es am höchsten ist, am (technical term) gefährdeten Querschnitt, haut ihr noch 'ne Bohrung durch.
Genau umgekehrt, zur Mitte hin dicker, müßte es sein. Habe ich doch irgendwann schon mal geschrieben.

Gruß,

Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fladder72 (20. August 2014)

amadeus88 schrieb:


> Man könnte den Hinterbau auch mit geschwungenen Rohren machen (zur Nabe hin breiter, zu den Speichen hin schmaler). Würde auch sehr gut zum Hauptrahmen passen. Das übersteigt nur meine Schnell-Zeichnen-Skills.
> Eventuell käme hier auch noch eine Verstrebung zum Einsatz:
> 
> 
> ...



Da kannst du die Verstärkung auch nach vorne an den "Bauch" vor das Sitzrohr legen... Zumindest hatte ich etwas ähnliches schon im Kopf. Müsste nur zur Montage entfernbar sein...


----------



## Fladder72 (20. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> wollte nur mal fragen, wie ihr eigentlich das hier findet?
> Anhang anzeigen 315170


Wie breit baut das Ding denn? Hätte da Bedenken, seitlich mit den Knochen gelegentlich in Kontakt zu geraten...


----------



## atrox1miles (20. August 2014)

Ich hab mir heute nochmal etwas ganz anderes nicht so eckiges überlegt.
Es hat eine ganz andere Linienführung, ist wahrscheinlich aber nicht die Leichteste Variante

Hier hab ich probiert den Dämpfer ein bisschen in den Rahmen einzubinden:




Das ist nur eine Idee für einen Hinterbau:


Was sagt ihr dazu?


@nuts die Dämpferverlängerung finde ich zu klobig. ist mir viel zu breit


----------



## nuts (20. August 2014)

pezolived schrieb:


> Das ist (technical term) ein Träger auf zwei Stützen unter einer Punktlast. Zur Mitte hin wird das Biegemoment hoch. Dort geht ihr mit dem Querschnitt zurück und dort, wo es am höchsten ist, am (technical term) gefährdeten Querschnitt, haut ihr noch 'ne Bohrung durch.
> Genau umgekehrt, zur Mitte hin dicker, müßte es sein. Habe ich doch irgendwann schon mal geschrieben.



Gebe ich Dir Recht. Ist halt ein erster Wurf, der rein aus geometrischen Rahmenbedingungen entstanden ist. Ich freu mich dennoch einfach sehr demnächst was greifbares zu sehen. obs denn hebet oder net werde mir schon sehen.

@atrox1miles ich sag dazu: Aus Alu knifflig, optisch könnte man glaube ich noch konsequenter rund oder eckig oder ei-förmig, oder?

Das Ding baut, so wie es ist, exakt 11 cm breit.


----------



## BrandX (20. August 2014)

Ich habe das Gefühl,das hier einige Vorschläge nochmal neu konstruiert werden müssen.Entweder stimmen die Maßstäbe nicht oder die
Rohrdurchmesser sind zu dünn gewählt.Ich habe zur Zeit 3 Fullies bei mir stehen.Bei allen ist der Durchmesser des Unterrohrs ca 5cm.
Und somit schonmal dicker als das Dämpfergehäuse.Wenn ich mir nun zB die Vorschläge von @foreigner anschaue,so ist das Dämpfer-
gehäuse schon dicker als das Unterrohr.Das würde auch erklären warum der Rahmen so filigran und zerbrechlich wirkt.Und so dünne
Unterrohre sehen in der Realität nicht wirklich toll aus.Schon gar nicht an einem Fully.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## atrox1miles (20. August 2014)

also beim einzellnen hinterbau kann ich mir schon vorstellen wie das aus alu gemacht wird 
beim gesamte rad ist der hinterbau warscheinlich schwieriger aus alu zu machen

wo meinst du dass noch konsequenter rundungen sein sollten. 

hab nochmal die Linienfurun mit farbe verdeutlicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brooklynski (20. August 2014)

Hab jetzt auch mal was gezeichnet, des mit dem durchgehenden Sitzstreben und dem Oberrohr sodass es quasi eine Linie gibt gefällt mir echt gut bei den letzten Entwürfen hier. Ich finde wir könnten ruhig noch ein bissal mehr zu unsrem Eingelenker stehen^^ (möglichst ohne Bananenschwingeoptik natürlich), Bisher tarnen wir unser Bike ja eher als Viergelenker . Hab das Hinterbaudreieck jetzt kleiner gemacht und die Kettenstrebe "nach oben" gezogn, dadurch gibts jetzt ne Parallele zu unserem Dämpfer, hab das jetzt mal mit schwarzer Dämpferverlängerung und RS Monarch zusammen mit schwarzer Kettenstrebe betont. Durch des kleinere Rahmendreieck (so zumindest meine Theorie) erhoff ich mir dass es steifer und optimal wär naürlich wenn man nicht ganz so dicke Rohre am Hinterbau braucht.
Die Tendenz bei unsren Vorschlägen geht ja eher zu ner kantigeren Optik  hab jetzt Vierkantrohre und fürs Unterrohr ein Sechskantrohr hergenommen, dadurch wirds kantig ohne viel Hydroforming, vielleicht kann das auch kosten und aufwandsmäßig etwas sparen. Beim Steuerohr schauts da schon wieder anders aus, ich weiß nicht was da mit Alu alles möglich ist


----------



## foreigner (20. August 2014)

BrandX schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl,das hier einige Vorschläge nochmal neu konstruiert werden müssen.Entweder stimmen die Maßstäbe nicht oder die
> Rohrdurchmesser sind zu dünn gewählt.Ich habe zur Zeit 3 Fullies bei mir stehen.Bei allen ist der Durchmesser des Unterrohrs ca 5cm.
> Und somit schonmal dicker als das Dämpfergehäuse.Wenn ich mir nun zB die Vorschläge von @foreigner anschaue,so ist das Dämpfer-
> gehäuse schon dicker als das Unterrohr.Das würde auch erklären warum der Rahmen so filigran und zerbrechlich wirkt.Und so dünne
> ...



Sorry, aber deine vorgebrachten Punkte kann ich kaum nachvollziehen.
- Erstens, sind das Designentwürfe und keine Konstruktionen und sollen zeigen, wohin das Design geht. Desingentwürfe haben es nun mal an sich, dass sie nicht perfekt Maßstäblich sind.
- Zweitens: Die Rohrdurchmesser sind kaum weg von Maßstäblichkeit. Alleine beim ICB 1 ist das Unterrohr (in Seitenansicht, ja auch nachgemessen) dünner als der Dämpferdurchmesser und das sieht in keinster Weise doof aus.
- Drittens: Hättest du mal auf die Darstellung der Rohrquerschnitte geschaut, hättest du gesehen, dass ich eine bereits etwa in der Mitte des Rohres eine deutliche "Querovalität" angedacht hatte. Daher sieht das ganze in der Realität weder dünn und schmächtig aus, noch ist die Darstellung unrealistisch.

Fazit: Die Darstellung des Hauptrahmens ist annähernd realistisch und so von mir gedacht. Ich wollte keine Design-Anleihen vom Alutech "die Kuh" nehmen. Eventuell benötigt der Eingelenkhinterbau ein kleines bischen stärkere Ketten-und Sitzstreben. Aber wie gesagt: Das hier sind Designentwürfe, mehr nicht.








Wem das untere Design gefällt, der ist mit meinem Entwurf vielleicht schlecht beraten.


----------



## BrandX (20. August 2014)

Sorry,das sollte nicht als Kritik aufgefasst werden.Ich habe den allergrößten Respekt vor jeder kreativen Arbeit,die hier eingebracht
wird.Aber auch wenn es nur zweidimensional ist,sollten die Proportionen schon stimmen,damit man einen realistischen Eindruck gewinnen
kann.Und ein Unterrohr mit der gleichen Dicke des Sitzrohrs fällt nunmal auf.Das sieht man in der Form eigentlich fast nur bei Stahl HTs.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## LB Jörg (20. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Also meinem persönlichen Geschmack nach ist der Steuerohrbereich der letzten Variante von mir zu fett. Die vorher waren eleganter.
> Daher habe ich nochmal eine Kombi gemacht aus dem letzten Rahmen mit dem Steuerohrbereich von dem davor. Das ist meiner Meinung nach der schickste:
> 
> 
> ...



Richtig gut, genau so machen wir das Ganze   
Stefan,...anfangen 

G.


----------



## Fury (20. August 2014)

Brooklynski schrieb:


> Hab jetzt auch mal was gezeichnet, des mit dem durchgehenden Sitzstreben und dem Oberrohr sodass es quasi eine Linie gibt gefällt mir echt gut bei den letzten Entwürfen hier. Ich finde wir könnten ruhig noch ein bissal mehr zu unsrem Eingelenker stehen^^ (möglichst ohne Bananenschwingeoptik natürlich), Bisher tarnen wir unser Bike ja eher als Viergelenker . Hab das Hinterbaudreieck jetzt kleiner gemacht und die Kettenstrebe "nach oben" gezogn, dadurch gibts jetzt ne Parallele zu unserem Dämpfer, hab das jetzt mal mit schwarzer Dämpferverlängerung und RS Monarch zusammen mit schwarzer Kettenstrebe betont. Durch des kleinere Rahmendreieck (so zumindest meine Theorie) erhoff ich mir dass es steifer und optimal wär naürlich wenn man nicht ganz so dicke Rohre am Hinterbau braucht.
> Die Tendenz bei unsren Vorschlägen geht ja eher zu ner kantigeren Optik  hab jetzt Vierkantrohre und fürs Unterrohr ein Sechskantrohr hergenommen, dadurch wirds kantig ohne viel Hydroforming, vielleicht kann das auch kosten und aufwandsmäßig etwas sparen. Beim Steuerohr schauts da schon wieder anders aus, ich weiß nicht was da mit Alu alles möglich ist


Willkommen im Club! Hochgelegte Kettenstrebe habe ich auch schon angedacht: http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f3/16/1687/1687027-sylxik8lrj69-icb2_0fury9_3-large.jpg
Da gibt es hier aber keine Mehrheit der das gefällt.
Dein Entwurf ist im Hinterbaubereich und um die Sattelstütze meinem schon sehr ähnlich.


----------



## -N0bodY- (20. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Also meinem persönlichen Geschmack nach ist der Steuerohrbereich der letzten Variante von mir zu fett. Die vorher waren eleganter.
> Daher habe ich nochmal eine Kombi gemacht aus dem letzten Rahmen mit dem Steuerohrbereich von dem davor. Das ist meiner Meinung nach der schickste:
> 
> 
> ...



Also der erste Entwurf is mal richig schick. Würd ich kaufen.


----------



## Bordstein (20. August 2014)

Hi,

ich habe wieder bisschen gezeichnet.

Ist zwar nicht perfekt, aber ich verbessere die Zeichnung demnächst evtl. nochmal.






Gruß!


----------



## mathijsen (20. August 2014)

Bei sämtlichen Entwürfen auf den letzten Seiten frage ich mich, wie die Schwinge am Umwerfer und dessen Aufnahme vorbei kommen soll...

@Bordstein ausgenommen.


----------



## foreigner (20. August 2014)

So, dicker will ich aber nicht mehr:







mathijsen schrieb:


> Bei sämtlichen Entwürfen auf den letzten Seiten frage ich mich, wie die Schwinge am Umwerfer und dessen Aufnahme vorbei kommen soll...
> 
> @Bordstein ausgenommen.


Ist bei allen so gedacht: Anschraubarer "Dom" direkt an der Schwinge und Standard-Schellenumwerfer der Mitschwingt. Laut nuts sollte das gehen.


----------



## Plumpssack (20. August 2014)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Bei sämtlichen Entwürfen auf den letzten Seiten frage ich mich, wie die Schwinge am Umwerfer und dessen Aufnahme vorbei kommen soll...
> 
> @Bordstein ausgenommen.


Die Schwingen sind so konstruiert, dass sie das Bike automatisch um den Umwerfer bereinigen, sollte sich doch mal einer im Rahmen verfangen. Es hat sich ergeben, dass Selbstreinigung nicht nur an den Reifen Sinn macht, sondern dass das Fahrerlebnis auch durch Selbstreinigungsmechanismen im Tretlagerbereich hinsichtlich Geräuschkulisse, Schaltperformance und Gewicht deutlich verbessert wird.
Stand doch jetzt in den ganzen letzten Ausgaben der Mountainbike Fachzeitschriften..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (20. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ist bei allen so gedacht: Anschraubarer "Dom" direkt an der Schwinge und Standard-Schellenumwerfer der Mitschwingt. Laut nuts sollte das gehen.


Bei den Bauraumverhältnissen ist mir das ein Rätsel.


----------



## foreigner (20. August 2014)

So, mit den dickeren Rohren schaut auch das gut aus.
Ich habe fertig. Einmal bitte so zu mir:


----------



## foreigner (20. August 2014)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Bei den Bauraumverhältnissen ist mir das ein Rätsel.








Ja, ist eng.
Aber ganz ehrlich, mir ist´s vollkommen Wurst, wo der Umwerfer bleibt. Am besten in der "veraltete-Teile-Entsorgung".


----------



## BrandX (20. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> So, mit den dickeren Rohren schaut auch das gut aus.
> Ich habe fertig. Einmal bitte so zu mir:


Merci 
Super,sieht doch schon gleich ganz anders aus.Ich weiß zwar nicht welche Software du benutzt aber ich war mir auch ziemlich sicher,
das du bzw die Software das drauf hat. 
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## Brooklynski (20. August 2014)

Hier jetzt mal in Raw gepaart mit schwarzen Kettenstrebenschutz und RockShox Monarch


----------



## BrandX (20. August 2014)

Brooklynski schrieb:


> Hier jetzt mal in Raw gepaart mit schwarzen Kettenstrebenschutz und RockShox Monarch


Das Spiel mit den Farben finde ich schon interessant aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen,wie die Kette so unter der Kettenstrebe 
herlaufen soll.Dafür ist der Winkel zu flach.Ist ja quasi so eine Art Pseudo-Bananenschwinge.Damit das funktioniert müsste das
so aussehen.




Gruß
BrandX


----------



## Brooklynski (20. August 2014)

BrandX schrieb:


> Das Spiel mit den Farben finde ich schon interessant aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen,wie die Kette so unter der Kettenstrebe
> herlaufen soll.Dafür ist der Winkel zu flach.


Habs mal versucht einzuzeichnen, einmal von oben gesehen. Und dort wo ich die pfeile eingezeichnet hab, ist ja etwas Spielraum nach oben und unten für die Kettenstrebe. Die Aufnahme fürs Laufrad verändert sich natürlich auch. Wie viel Platz man da braucht für das Kettenblatt/Kette ist echt die Frage, aber Stefan kann das bestimmt einschätzen


----------



## BrandX (20. August 2014)

Eine schön designte Bananenschwinge findet man ja relativ selten.Aber wenns gut gemacht,verleit es dem Bike eine besondere Note
und einen hohen Wiedererkennungswert.Ich besitze selbst noch so ein Teil und finds geil.Der Vorteil wäre eine völlig symmetrische
Schwinge.Vielleicht traut sich ja mal jemand.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## Don.Coyote (20. August 2014)

Wow!
Also das Design von Superturbo schaut echt mal geil aus. Irgendwie wirkt das Bike sehr maskulin (weiß nicht wie ich es besser beschreiben soll)!
Endlich mal etwas das so nicht häufig vorkommt und zusätzlich noch wirklich gelungen ausschaut. Gerade die Verstärkung am Sitzrohr macht das Design stimmig.

Auch Foreigner gebührt ein Lob für ein echt schickes Design. Wirklich gelungen, allerdings nicht so ausgefallen wie das von Superturbo.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (20. August 2014)

Banana, Banana, Banana. Bin gerade am überlegen wie lang die Banane außen bleiben kann. Aber Jürgen hat die Dinger schon ziemlich satt, glaube nicht dass wir da auf Gegenliebe stoßen. Und umwerfertechnisch wird dadurch auch nichts besser, oder?


----------



## ultima88 (20. August 2014)

Kommt der Umwerfer trotz allem Gegenwind und konstruktionsbedingten Problemen zu 100%?


----------



## BrandX (20. August 2014)

Platz hätte man schon,aber dann müsste man die Anlenkung ganz klassisch ins Unterrohr verlegen.Da hätte man auch Platz für größere
stabile Lager.Bei mir sitzt da ein stinknormaler Schellenumwerfer.Ist natürlich alles Geschmacksache,aber eine sehr praktikabele
Lösung.Vorallem für die 1x11 Enthusiasten.Einfach Umwerfer weglassen.
siehe Anhang
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## veraono (21. August 2014)

Brooklynski schrieb:


> Hier jetzt mal in Raw gepaart mit schwarzen Kettenstrebenschutz und RockShox Monarch



Da wird es leider kaum möglich sein eine stabile Querverstrebung zu realisieren, und auf die können wir nicht verzichten.

Ansonsten allerhöchsten Respekt für die ganzen hightech 3d-Optik Designentwürfe, find´s schon sehr beeindruckend was manch eine(r) hier an Arbeit, knowhow und Detailliebe investiert!
Chapeau, da kann man nur anerkennend und etwas neidisch den Hut ziehen, da sind ein paar Rahmen dabei die ich sofort nehmen würde 

Noch ein paar Gedanken bzgl. der Steifigkeit der Hinterbauverstrebung, die sehe ich akt. bei den meisten geposteten Design´s am engsten Punkt relativ kleinvolumig, hier könnte eine angedeutete/abgerundete "X-Form"  Abhilfe schaffen (evtl. ließe sich sowas aus zwei Einzelementen herstellen/mittig verschweißen?):
Hier mal eine Draufsicht von hinten, ist als reine Schemazeichnung zu verstehen.


----------



## mathijsen (21. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ja, ist eng.


Da bin ich aber sehr gespannt. Das sich die Mittelachsen von Tretlagergehäuse und Umwerferdom kreuzen (und nicht nur windschief), wie für die optimale Position des Schellenumerfers nötig, wird wohl kaum zu schaffen sein.

Abgesehen davon, der hier (der erste aus deinem Post 258)


----------



## GrillMeister (21. August 2014)

Hi, 

Was ihr hier an Stealthbomberstyle abliefert, sieht ja in 2D mit harten Linien und Shattierungen ganz knorke aus. 

Das Ghost Riot geht ja in die selbe Richtung, sieht auf Pressefotos mit geschicktem Lichteinfall auch ganz gut aus. Bei echtem Licht kommt die Optik schon nicht mehr ganz so prall rüber, weil die Schatten und damit die Form nicht so rauskommen... Sobald ein bisschen Dreck drauf welcher die Linienführung stört, wirkt es einfach nur noch unruhig und nicht sehr wertig.

Vergleicht einfach mal die Handskizzen mit den Pressefotos auf der Website http://www.ghost-bikes.com/riot/ mit Aufnahmen des Rades aus der freien Wildbahn.

Zusätzlich sollte man bedenken, dass ein Alu-Rahmen, bei dem sich die Radien nicht so eng gestalten lassen und mit Schweißnähten, selbst wenn diese verschliffen wurden, nie so extrem gestalltet werden kann, wie es bei einem Carbonmodell möglich ist. 

Versucht man diese Optik durch die Lackierung zu unterstützen, muss man höllisch aufpassen nicht beim polarisierten YT-Baumarktlook zu landen. 

Die Erwartungen welche die 2D-Skizzen wecken zu erfüllen, erscheint mir äußerst schwierig, bis unmöglich.

Außerdem kosten diese Ecke alle nur Gewicht und Geld, tun weh beim tragen und drauffallen, fördert Macken und nerven beim putzen... 

Würde mich freuen, wenn auch noch eine Alternative mit Rundungen auftaucht.


Grüße,

GM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (21. August 2014)

Also das Riot schaut auf sämtlichen  Bildern scharf aus.. von verwackelten und verrauschten Handybildern mal abgesehen..

Das am Ende von den Designs nicht alles 1:1 übernehmen werden kann sollte denke ich klar sein. Erst mal muss geklärt werden, was davon konstruktiv überhaupt sinnvoll ist, dann muss man sehen, was man überhaupt fertigen kann und das Ganze muss dann auch noch im preislich gesteckten Rahmen passen. Eines nach dem Anderen.


----------



## foreigner (21. August 2014)

@veraono : Danke für die Darstellung. In grob dieser Formgebung hatte ich mit die Recht-Links-Strebe auch für meine Entwürfe vorgestellt.



GrillMeister schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Was ihr hier an Stealthbomberstyle abliefert, sieht ja in 2D mit harten Linien und Shattierungen ganz knorke aus.
> 
> ...


Also, die Optik finde ich in Ordnung. Und in einer matten Farbe (nicht schwarz) eloxiert kommt eine solche Formgebung dann doch wieder deutlicher heraus. Ghost hat das alleine bei der Farbe etwas versaut.
Allerdings ist mir der Kosten- und Machbarkeits-Faktor bewußt. Daher wollte ich heute auch nochmal eine etwas abgespeckte und weniger kantige Variante darstellen. Hatte ich eh vor.
Gruß


----------



## BrandX (21. August 2014)

Ich hab mal versucht die Geo der beliebten Entwürfe auf ein reales Modell zu projezieren.Das könnte dann so aussehen.
Wer sich auskennt,wird natürlich sofort bemerken,um welches Modell es sich handelt.Das Oberrohr ist ja wie in den Entwürfen
extrem tief nach unten gezogen,dadurch braucht das Sitzrohr auch so ein großes Gusset.Von daher ist die Ähnlichkeit auch so
verblüffend.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## nuts (21. August 2014)

ultima88 schrieb:


> Kommt der Umwerfer trotz allem Gegenwind und konstruktionsbedingten Problemen zu 100%?



Wir - als Team - werden uns zu 100 % auf der Eurobike vor unser Funktionsmuster setzen und die Geschichte diskutieren. Am Ende ist die Frage ja vor allem: Wie viel weniger schön, wie viel schwerer wird der Rahmen durch Umwerfer-Kompatibilität? Momentan ist das einfach noch zu wage. Um die Frage präziser zu beantworten, müssen wir wohl oder übel beide Varianten noch konkretisieren. Dabei kann uns ab sofort jeder helfen: Wir haben hier eine 3D IGES Datei zum Download. Lasst uns wissen, ob sie so hilfreich ist, oder ob ihr noch etwas anderes braucht. Zur Verwendung kommt ein Dämpfer mit 200X57 mm Einbaumaß.


----------



## nuts (21. August 2014)

BrandX schrieb:


> Ich hab mal versucht die Geo der beliebten Entwürfe auf ein reales Modell zu projezieren.Das könnte dann so aussehen.
> Wer sich auskennt,wird natürlich sofort bemerken,um welches Modell es sich handelt.Das Oberrohr ist ja wie in den Entwürfen
> extrem tief nach unten gezogen,dadurch braucht das Sitzrohr auch so ein großes Gusset.Von daher ist die Ähnlichkeit auch so
> verblüffend.
> ...


haha, ich wollte mir gerade noch weitere Bilder von dem Rad angucken, um zu verstehen, wie zur Hölle die Hinterbau-Versteifung am Umwerfer vorbei geht. Spricht für Dich


----------



## amadeus88 (21. August 2014)

GrillMeister schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Was ihr hier an Stealthbomberstyle abliefert, sieht ja in 2D mit harten Linien und Shattierungen ganz knorke aus.
> 
> ...



Stimme vollkommen zu. Ich kann den eckigen Rohren auch nix abgewinnen. Wiegt mehr, kostet mehr. Über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich streiten und das möchte ich hier tun. In Carbon ok, aber Alurohre mit Schweißnähten sehen eckig doof aus. Und matte Lackierungen sind auch eckelhaft. Etwas hochwertiges muss glänzen!
Vom Riot gab es Prototypen mit Alurahmen die fand ich z.B auch besser:










@ foreigner:
Mach doch bitte mal mit deiner Geometrie ein Modell mit runden Rohren! Weiß ja nicht wie du das machst aber du hast das drauf!


----------



## ONE78 (21. August 2014)

es wäre auch mal ganz sinnvoll über die kosten zu sprechen. 
wieviel mehr kostet denn dieses ganz hydroforming, stealth design?

ich brauch sowas nicht, da schliesse ich mich meinem vorredner an. runde rohre, gern doppelt, dreifach konifiziert.
der riot proto sieht auf jeden fall deutlich besser aus als das serienmodell und unser proto hier


----------



## foreigner (21. August 2014)

BrandX schrieb:


> Ich hab mal versucht die Geo der beliebten Entwürfe auf ein reales Modell zu projezieren.Das könnte dann so aussehen.
> Wer sich auskennt,wird natürlich sofort bemerken,um welches Modell es sich handelt.Das Oberrohr ist ja wie in den Entwürfen
> extrem tief nach unten gezogen,dadurch braucht das Sitzrohr auch so ein großes Gusset.Von daher ist die Ähnlichkeit auch so
> verblüffend.
> ...



Das ist aber unrealistischer als unsere Entwürfe. Die Geo vom Bike die Winkel und Sitzrohrlängen stimmen ja in unseren Entwürfen, bei dem hier aber nicht. Daher entspricht die Optik von dem hier schon eher einem zu kurz geratenen XL Rahmen von uns. (Also hässlicher als ein XL Rahmen von uns.)
Daher halte ich so eine Darstellung für wenig zielführend.


----------



## foreigner (21. August 2014)

doppelpost.
Scheiß Internetverbindung.


----------



## Speziazlizt (21. August 2014)

amadeus88 schrieb:


> Nu hab ich auch mal was gezeichnet.
> Das kantige Design gefällt mir nämlich gar nicht. Ich bin für runde Rohre und davon möglichst wenige, schlicht, dafür lieber eine top Qualität bei den Übergängen und Inserts (Ausfallenden). Nachdem heut Morgen der Artikel über den 2SoulsCycles - Rahmen erschien dachte ich mir so muss ein Rahmen aussehen! Schlank, schlicht, schicke Schweißnähte.
> Also Vorschlag:
> 
> ...





Bordstein schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe wieder bisschen gezeichnet.
> 
> ...



Bzgl runder Rohre finde ich diese beiden Entwürfe sehr schick und gelungen. Wobei mir im Vergleich Bordstein´s Entwurf eher zusagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (21. August 2014)

So, hab nochmal eins gemacht, das deutlich vereinfacht ist. Dezentes hydroforming ja, aber sicherlich machbar. Sind Lichtkanten drin, wobei ich mir etwas runder Vorstelle (eher die Rohr-Querschnitte die ich in meiner Darstellung mit Rohrquerschnitt drin habe). Als Anhaltspunkt für den "Rundungsgrad" der Rohre würde ich mal das ICB 1 her nehmen. (Gefällt mir halt gut, sonst hätte ich ja auch keins gekauft.)
Das hier wäre bestimmt realistisch machbar, deutlich günstiger und ich finde es auch ganz schick.





Wobei ich hoffe, dass wir nicht ins Jahr 1997 zurück fallen und das bike jetzt rechteckige Hinterbaustreben und einen Hauptrahmen aus geraden runden Rohren bekommen muss.
Wem das gefällt, der wird bei Nicolai oder Cheetha bestimmt was für sich finden.

Beispiel für den angedachten Hydroforminggrad (und da wars ja auch preislich kein Problem):


----------



## foreigner (21. August 2014)

Doppelpost


----------



## pezolived (21. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Wir haben hier eine 3D IGES Datei zum Download.


----------



## spectraler (21. August 2014)

...das abgesenkte Oberrohr schafft Schrittfreiheit im verblocktem oder steilem Gelände, deshalb finde ich es praktisch.


----------



## waldbauernbub (21. August 2014)

Ich hab da auch noch was gemacht. Radikal anders isses nicht, aber ich hab versucht noch einmal ein wenig aufzuräumen ... damit das Radl dann nicht vor lauter Ecken keine Kanten mehr hat ...


----------



## ONE78 (21. August 2014)

bei den dropouts wird eine xx1 mit 10er ritzel schwierig.


----------



## pfiff (21. August 2014)

Brauche Hydroforming auch nur dort, wo es technisch Sinn oder das Rad leichter (wenn dies überhaupt geht) macht. V.a. sollte es nur der Optik wegen das Rad nicht teurer machen.


----------



## foreigner (21. August 2014)

Ich übertrag mal die Kritik an meinen ersten Entwürfen auf das hier oben: Das hier ist jetzt aber alles unrealistisch dünn, die Dropouts funktionieren nicht (kette), beim oberen ist die frei Länge von Stizrohr sicher zu groß, bei unteren auch nicht günstig (wird schwer), das Oberrohr ist so dicht am Dämpfer, dass es eine Tasche braucht und ob die Gabel unterm Unterrohr durchpasst, wenn die Rohrdurchmesser stimmen? Sicher nicht.


----------



## ONE78 (21. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Ok, das war sehr kurz.
> 
> Das ist ein Low Mount Schellenumwerfer in seiner gewünschten Position. Schelle als Alternative zu High Direct Mount. Warum? Damit der Umwerfer an der Schwinge montiert werden kann. Bei High Direct ist der Montagepunkt sehr nah an der Radmittelebene, weshalb es schwierig ist, die Aufnahme am Sitzrohr vorbei schwingen zu lassen: Der Y-Abstand beträgt 26 mm, ein Sitzrohr hat 35 mm Durchmesser, bleiben genau 8,5 mm für die Umwerferhalterung + Luft zum Sitzrohr. Alle Umwerfer-Aufnahmen-Spezifikationen gibt es hier:
> 
> ...



ich frag mich die ganze zeit warum so ein schellenumwerfer weiter vom reifen entfern sitz als ein S1/S3 umwerfer. in den techdocs das maß F.
die käfige sind doch alle recht ähnlich geprägt und die schaltbaren kettenlinien sind auch gleich???

leider findet man da relativ wenige maße zu dem "Mid DM". der braucht ja nur eine halbschale zur befestigung, sitzt relativ weit aussen und baut deutlich kompakter als der high DM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (21. August 2014)

BrandX schrieb:


> Ich hab mal versucht die Geo der beliebten Entwürfe auf ein reales Modell zu projezieren.Das könnte dann so aussehen.
> Wer sich auskennt,wird natürlich sofort bemerken,um welches Modell es sich handelt.Das Oberrohr ist ja wie in den Entwürfen
> extrem tief nach unten gezogen,dadurch braucht das Sitzrohr auch so ein großes Gusset.Von daher ist die Ähnlichkeit auch so
> verblüffend.
> ...



hier sieht man aber sehr gut das problem der linienführung oberrohr-sitzstreben! wenn die rahmen größer werden, müssen immer so riesige verstärkungsbleche rein und selbst dann wirkt das sattelrohr noch zu lang.
da ich auch an einem größeren rahmen interessiert bin, muss da irgendwas anders!
bei meinem entwurf hatte ich ja die dropouts etwas erhöht, damit wirds nen tick besser und man kann den bremssattel hinten ins rahmendreieck positionieren.


----------



## H.B.O (21. August 2014)

Sorry @nuts aber die dämpferverlängerung ist hoffentlich nur Funktionsmuster (deshalb hab ich bis jetzt auch nichts gesagt). Ist weder hübsch noch praktisch, obs hält kann ich nicht sagen. Hauptsächlich finde ich das ding viel zu breit, da sollte doch auch was hochprofiliges gehen, siehe pivot kona salsa,etc.. so wie es jetzt ist muss man angst haben sich wehzutun.

diekosten durch übermäßiges optik-hydroforming in die höhe zu treiben halte ich für unklug, der hauptrahmen sollte aber zum wohl nicht ganz runden hinterbau passen-stealth in alu passt einfach nicht


----------



## foreigner (21. August 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> hier sieht man aber sehr gut das problem der linienführung oberrohr-sitzstreben! wenn die rahmen größer werden, müssen immer so riesige verstärkungsbleche rein und selbst dann wirkt das sattelrohr noch zu lang.
> da ich auch an einem größeren rahmen interessiert bin, muss da irgendwas anders!
> bei meinem entwurf hatte ich ja die dropouts etwas erhöht, damit wirds nen tick besser und man kann den bremssattel hinten ins rahmendreieck positionieren.



Bei unseren Sitzrohrlängen wird a nichts riesig. Dazu sind die Sitzrohre zu kurz.
PS: Richtig große Rahmen sehen doch im nicht gut aus. Ich habe noch nie ein meinem Leben ein großes und schönes Bike gesehen. Da ist die Strebe das geringste Problem


----------



## waldbauernbub (21. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich übertrag mal die Kritik an meinen ersten Entwürfen auf das hier oben: Das hier ist jetzt aber alles unrealistisch dünn, die Dropouts funktionieren nicht (kette), beim oberen ist die frei Länge von Stizrohr sicher zu groß, bei unteren auch nicht günstig (wird schwer), das Oberrohr ist so dicht am Dämpfer, dass es eine Tasche braucht und ob die Gabel unterm Unterrohr durchpasst, wenn die Rohrdurchmesser stimmen? Sicher nicht.


Danke für die aufmunternden Worte. Skizzen und Ideen für die Formgebung des Rahmens waren hier gefordert. Mehr ist es halt nicht ...


----------



## foreigner (21. August 2014)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Danke für die aufmunternden Worte.



Ich kenn´s .
War nicht bös gemeint. Optisch für mich auch bei den besseren. aber wie geht das jetzt bei längeren Sitzrohren. Irgendwann muss doch eine Strebe rein oder das Oberrohr rauf und dann ist die Überstandhöhe und die Linie Richtung Ausfallende dahin. Oder ?


----------



## ONE78 (21. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Bei unseren Sitzrohrlängen wird a nichts riesig. Dazu sind die Sitzrohre zu kurz.
> PS: Richtig große Rahmen sehen doch im nicht gut aus. Ich habe noch nie ein meinem Leben ein großes und schönes Bike gesehen. Da ist die Strebe das geringste Problem



schon richtig, aber man muss es ja nicht noch schlimmer machen. wenn ich mir bei SL95cm vorstelle wie das aussieht mit verbindung steuerrohr-dropout


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (21. August 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> schon richtig, aber man muss es ja nicht noch schlimmer machen. wenn ich mir bei SL95cm vorstelle wie das aussieht mit verbindung steuerrohr-dropout


Den  kannste behalten.
Wir haben aber maximal 51cm Sitzrohr. Und das würde dann ungefähr so ausschauen:




Finde ich für XL nicht schlecht.


----------



## atrox1miles (21. August 2014)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Danke für die aufmunternden Worte. Skizzen und Ideen für die Formgebung des Rahmens waren hier gefordert. Mehr ist es halt nicht ...


ich finds gut. wobei mir der obere knick im oberrohr nicht so gut gefallt. und wenn du bei der hinterachse ein zwischending von beiden entwürfen machst


----------



## ONE78 (21. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Den  kannste behalten.



der galt ja nicht dir, sondern meinem kopfkino.


----------



## waldbauernbub (21. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Irgendwann muss doch eine Strebe rein oder das Oberrohr rauf und dann ist die Überstandhöhe und die Linie Richtung Ausfallende dahin. Oder ?


Die XL-Fraktion hat eh XL-Haxen. Von daher ist ein ein paar Millimeter weiter oben angesetztes Oberrohr im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes verschmerzbar. Aber es gibt, egal bei welchem Entwurf, noch genügend andere Baustellen ... 

PS: Wenn's nach mir ginge, würde das Radl eh so aussehen.


----------



## draussen (21. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


>





waldbauernbub schrieb:


>



Bisher lag der Entwurf vom foreigner bei mir ganz weit Vorne. Beim Entwurf vom waldbauernbub gefällt mir das vordere Rahmendreieck wesentlich besser. Durch das fehlende Gusset wirkt es nicht so verbaut und dicht. Der Sitzrohrüberstand ist in der gezeigten Form nicht sinnvoll, meine ich. Hrmpf...
Aber schick isses.


----------



## daVe_87 (21. August 2014)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Danke für die aufmunternden Worte. Skizzen und Ideen für die Formgebung des Rahmens waren hier gefordert. Mehr ist es halt nicht ...


Sehr schick, jetzt noch das obere Rohr möglichst ohne Knick, etwas weniger Sitzrohrüberstand und dann /Thread!


----------



## xTr3Me (21. August 2014)

Gerade der Knickt macht das Design doch interessant


----------



## XnonameX (21. August 2014)

daVe_87 schrieb:


> Sehr schick, jetzt noch das obere Rohr möglichst ohne Knick, etwas weniger Sitzrohrüberstand und dann /Thread!



Ich glaube der Knick wird für Platz zum Einlenken des Dämpfer benötigt.

*Die drei besten Ideen bisher (in Rangfolge):*

superturbo - einfach geil....hier wäre eine Meinung vom Hersteller interessant. Könnt ihr derart verformte Alu-Komponenten konstruieren?
waldbauernbub - Arbeite weiter dran (Variante mit dem Knick). Für den ersten Aufschlag äußerst interessant und cool.
foreigner - Hut ab für Deine Mühen und Engagement! Du hast ein großes Talent, jedoch wirkt Dein Bike auf mich irgendwie "durcheinander". Wahrscheinlich hervorgerufen durch die ganzen Streben und die unterschiedlichen Verläufe am Hinterbau. Gegebenenfalls würde es in einem gerenderten Bild inkl. Farbenfinish anders wirken. Deine Aufhängung am Hinterbau (im oberen Bereich) ist auf jeden Fall sehr schick und individuell.


----------



## nuts (21. August 2014)

@waldbauernbub schön Deinen Namen hier zu lesen. Ist noch vom ersten ICB in guter Erinnerung 

Zu der Ausfallenden-Thematik kann ich nur sagen: Man hat da schon einen gewissen Spielraum, wie lang der Hinterbau breit bleibt und wann er sich verjüngt und unter die Kette gerät. Das ist natürlich ein Interessenskonflikt hinsichtlich der Fersenfreiheit. Aber machbar ist vieles. 

Mal so als offene Frage an Dich, aber natürlich auch @foreigner und @superturbo - ist sicher für andere interessant: Mit welcher Software arbeitet ihr, um die Schattierung anzudeuten? Illustrator und dann Fülleffekte für Flächen? Ich würde gerne auch mal den Entwurf von @puderluder1 mit solchen Schattierungen sehen.


----------



## foreigner (21. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> @waldbauernbub schön Deinen Namen hier zu lesen. Ist noch vom ersten ICB in guter Erinnerung
> 
> Zu der Ausfallenden-Thematik kann ich nur sagen: Man hat da schon einen gewissen Spielraum, wie lang der Hinterbau breit bleibt und wann er sich verjüngt und unter die Kette gerät. Das ist natürlich ein Interessenskonflikt hinsichtlich der Fersenfreiheit. Aber machbar ist vieles.
> 
> Mal so als offene Frage an Dich, aber natürlich auch @foreigner und @superturbo - ist sicher für andere interessant: Mit welcher Software arbeitet ihr, um die Schattierung anzudeuten? Illustrator und dann Fülleffekte für Flächen? Ich würde gerne auch mal den Entwurf von @puderluder1 mit solchen Schattierungen sehen.



Hi,
da ich von drei Rechnern Bilder hier hochgeladen hab (je nach dem wo ich war), war Illustrator, Coral Draw und sogar stinknormales Paint dabei. 
Dafür braucht´s ja auch im Prinzip nicht mehr.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (21. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> @waldbauernbub Ich würde gerne auch mal den Entwurf von @puderluder1 mit solchen Schattierungen sehen.


@nuts : Meinst du den hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1686417?page=3&in=set ?

Der hat aus meiner Sicht aber zwei ganz dicke Nachteile:
- Es gibt gar keine seitliche Verstrebung oben im Hinterbau, bzw. wenn man eine noch vor das Sitzrohr setzt, dann ist das weit weg von der Hinterachse und damit dem Kraftangriffspunkt und die sehr cleane Optik ist dann auch dahin.
- Hinterbau und Dämpferverlängerung überlagern sich und müssen beide über das Sitzrohr hinweg schwenken. Das wird also sehr breit da oben.

Mal eine Frage, wenn dann ein Design irgendwann gewählt wird:
Werden die Designs dann alle vorher auf den Stand gebracht, dass sie auch umsetzbar sind? Da gibt´s genug, die sehen nett aus, aber sind kaum realisierbar, oder nur mit großen Nachteilen technischer Natur, oder müssten deutlich abgeändert werden, sähen dann aber auch deutlich anders aus.
Wie soll das ablaufen ?


----------



## BrandX (21. August 2014)

Was denkt ihr so über das bisherige Konzept mit der Dämpferverlängerung?
Frei nach dem Prinzip "Keep it simple" könnte man die Sitzstreben ja auch verlängern und so eine direkte Gelenkverbindung mit dem hinteren Dämpferauge herstellen.Dadurch spart man sich zusätzliche Lager und die Dämpferverlängerung ein.Weniger Lager kann kein
Fully haben.Genauso ist es auch an meinem Eingelenker gemacht worden.Konzeptbedingt ist ein nicht abgestützer Eingelenker nunmal 
die labilste Fullykonstruktion,was die Querkräfte angeht.Jedes zusätzliche Lager erhöht sogar die Labilität.Daher finde ich entweder eine 3-Punktanlenkung ohne Abstützung oder eine 5-Punktanlenkung mit Abstützung am sinnvollsten.Dann müsste allerdings nochmal neu abgestimmt werden.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## atrox1miles (21. August 2014)

hab die von @puderluder1 mal mit ein paar schatte versehen, leider ist es ohne den rädern


----------



## waldbauernbub (21. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Mit welcher Software arbeitet ihr, um die Schattierung anzudeuten? Illustrator und dann Fülleffekte für Flächen?


Ja, Illu, ganz normale Flächen. Problematisch wird's erst, wenn man *wirklich* schattieren muss. Da wäre der Gang in 3D dann sicher gescheiter ... aber da darf dann wer anderer übernehmen ... 

Angriff der Banausenschwinge, aka Elevated ...:




Und einmal noch das "Normale" mit einigermaßen realistischer Oberrohranbindung und allg. Rohrstärken (soweit ich das einschätzen kann ...)


----------



## nuts (21. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> @nuts
> 
> Mal eine Frage, wenn dann ein Design irgendwann gewählt wird:
> Werden die Designs dann alle vorher auf den Stand gebracht, dass sie auch umsetzbar sind? Da gibt´s genug, die sehen nett aus, aber sind kaum realisierbar, oder nur mit großen Nachteilen technischer Natur, oder müssten deutlich abgeändert werden, sähen dann aber auch deutlich anders aus.
> Wie soll das ablaufen ?



Gleichwertige Darstellung ist natürlich wichtig. Im Idealfall könnte Ich mir vorstellen, dass jemand von euch hier seine Datei veröffentlicht und die anderen diese zu ihrem Entwurf umbauen, damit alle identische Farben etc. haben. Alternativ kann jemand drittes alle Entwürfe gleichwertig darstellen, ist aber die Gefahr, dass die eigentlichen Designer dann unzufrieden sind. 
Vor der Abstimmung werden die designs aber eh nochmal hinsichtlich Machbarkeit beurteilt und ggfs kommentiert (z.B. Mehrgewicht bei Vorschlag puderluder oder so)


----------



## XnonameX (21. August 2014)

Nachdem ich schon über andere geurteilt habe, habe ich mich gerade auch mal eben dran gesetzt und neben TV ein wenig "gemalt".

Zur Info: Ich habe noch kein MTB...will demnächst eins kaufen...daher noch keine Ahnung, welcher Frame welche Belastung aushalten würde ;-)

Bild 1 (oben links) müsste der Dämpfer 180° gedreht werden, damit man ihn verstellen kann
Bild 3 (unten links) finde ich von den 4 am Besten

Vielleicht übernimmt ja jemand etwas und kann damit etwas anfangen.....

Edit: Verdammt...das wäre wohl Viergelenker...müsste man noch eine senkrechte Linie am Hinterbau einfügen...denkt Sie Euch einfach mal.


----------



## -N0bodY- (21. August 2014)

Da ich noch nicht zu Hause bin, und somit noch nicht selber nachmessen kann,welche Rahmen Größe ist in dem 3D Model abgebildet?

@Stefan.Stark: wie stehst du Konstruktions und fertigungs technich zu eckigen Steuerrohren? Also zumindest im Bereich des Anschlusses des Ober und Unzerrores? Ist dann natürlich kein einfaches Drehteil mehr. Aber ich könnte mir vorstellen das man da ein eckiges Unterrohr eventuell  leichter anschließen kann. 

Nur sonne Idee.


----------



## Speziazlizt (21. August 2014)

Ich glaube es ist einfacher ein eckiges Rohr entsprechend anzufräsen, sodass es an das Steuerrohr passt. Dürfte der gleiche Vorgang wie bei einem runden Rohr sein.


----------



## -N0bodY- (21. August 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Ich glaube es ist einfacher ein eckiges Rohr entsprechend anzufräsen, sodass es an das Steuerrohr passt. Dürfte der gleiche Vorgang wie bei einem runden Rohr sein.



Das mag wohl stimmen, aber Design technisch schwebt mir da die ein oder andere Idee im Kopf rum. Mal schauen ob ich heute Abend noch ein wenig Zeit finde diese zu visualisieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konsti-d (21. August 2014)

sehr wichtig finde ich, wie die Verschiedenen Größen aussehen. Ist einfach kacke wenn XL so aussieht wie beim ICB 01.
Das Problem dabei ist, dass man sicher den gleichen Rohrsatz für jeden Hauptrahmen nehmen muss und nur verschieden ablängt.
Von daher vielleicht ein Ende des Rohrs einfach gerade lassen oder so.


----------



## XnonameX (21. August 2014)

Hier nun mit Verbindungsstrebe.....

*Konzept:*
Gerade Grundlinien mit auslaufender Dynamik....


----------



## Stefan.Stark (21. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Gleichwertige Darstellung ist natürlich wichtig. Im Idealfall könnte Ich mir vorstellen, dass jemand von euch hier seine Datei veröffentlicht und die anderen diese zu ihrem Entwurf umbauen, damit alle identische Farben etc. haben. Alternativ kann jemand drittes alle Entwürfe gleichwertig darstellen, ist aber die Gefahr, dass die eigentlichen Designer dann unzufrieden sind.
> Vor der Abstimmung werden die designs aber eh nochmal hinsichtlich Machbarkeit beurteilt und ggfs kommentiert (z.B. Mehrgewicht bei Vorschlag puderluder oder so)



Das wird uns natürlich nicht davor retten, dass das ein oder andere Problem bei der finalen Ausarbeitung auftreten wird und das Design an der ein oder anderen Ecke angepasst werden muss...

Um sicher zu gehen, dass ein Entwurf 1:1 umsetzbar ist, muss man ihn halt erst mal umsetzen... das geht aber nicht für mehrere Entwürfe. Deswegen müssen wir aus dem 2D heraus abschätzen und bei Problemen noch mal diskutieren.

Ich hoffe die meisten schauen sich die Entwürfe mit der notwendigen Abstraktion an... das Rad wird am Ende nun mal dreidimensional, von daher KANN es nicht aus allen Winkeln aussehen wie die 2D-Vorlage


----------



## foreigner (21. August 2014)

konsti-d schrieb:


> sehr wichtig finde ich, wie die Verschiedenen Größen aussehen. Ist einfach kacke wenn XL so aussieht wie beim ICB 01.
> Das Problem dabei ist, dass man sicher den gleichen Rohrsatz für jeden Hauptrahmen nehmen muss und nur verschieden ablängt.
> Von daher vielleicht ein Ende des Rohrs einfach gerade lassen oder so.



Es ist diesmal viel weniger ein Problem. Kleine Rahmen sind optisch so gut wie nie ein Problem, blöd wird´s oft bei den großen. Der Grund, weshalb die Kacke aussehen liegt aber so gut wie immer hauptsächlich an der Geometrie der großen Rahmen. Das ist diesmal aber viel weniger ein Thema als beim ICB 1. Wir haben auch in XL einen größeren Stack Wert, dazu ein kürzeres Sitzrohr. Das heißt, dass das Sitzrohr deutlich niedriger ist als das Steuerrohr und abfallende Oberrohre kein Problem sind und man auch keine großen Oberrohr-Stitzrohr-Streben benötigt.
Das ist optisch schon mal die halbe miete. Dazu ist der Sitzwinkel etwas flacher und mit weniger offset als beim ICB1. Das macht sich ebenfalls optisch positiv. Weiterhin ist das Tretlager auch tiefer und die Laufräder größer. Auch dadurch sitzt der Rahmen mehr zwischen den Rädern und wirkt weniger hoch und stelzig. 
Also, die XL-bikes werden zwangsläufig wesentlich besser aussehen als beim ICB 1, da brauchen wir uns diesmal keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (21. August 2014)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Da ich noch nicht zu Hause bin, und somit noch nicht selber nachmessen kann,welche Rahmen Größe ist in dem 3D Model abgebildet?
> 
> @Stefan.Stark: wie stehst du Konstruktions und fertigungs technich zu eckigen Steuerrohren? Also zumindest im Bereich des Anschlusses des Ober und Unzerrores? Ist dann natürlich kein einfaches Drehteil mehr. Aber ich könnte mir vorstellen das man da ein eckiges Unterrohr eventuell  leichter anschließen kann.
> 
> Nur sonne Idee.



So etwas ist sehr schwierig umzusetzen. Ich weiß, dass z.B. Hydroforming Steuerrohre nicht unkritisch sind, insbesondere im Hinblick auf die "Formtreue" und Toleranzen. Dazu müsste die Wandstärke ja noch Wahnsinnig hoch sein, um anschließend einen runden Lagersitz zu fräsen...
Aus dem "vollen" Fräsen halte ich für unwirtschaftlich...

Und außerdem... wie sieht denn die Steuersatzschale in einem eckigen Steuerrohr aus? Das geht ja gaanich...

Alternativ:
Ein Steuerrohr, das an den Enden rund ist und in der Mitte eine eckige Form hat... das ginge wahrscheinlich ohne allzu große Materialanhäufung per hydroforming (wobei natürlich die anderen Probleme weiter bestehen => wahrscheinlich hoher Ausschuss)

Greez,
Stefan

EDIT: Die Vorlagen sind für Größe M


----------



## BrandX (21. August 2014)

@Stefan.Stark 
Da du grad on bist.Was hälst du von meinem Vorschlag einer 3-Punktanlenkung?
siehe mein Post weiter oben.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (21. August 2014)

@Basti.Tegtmeier :
Bitte äußere Dich mal dazu, wie sich ein komplett eigener Rohrsatz auf die Kosten auswirkt...

Mir gefallen viele von den Entwürfen extrem gut, aber ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, ob wir die Kohle nicht woanders besser einsetzen können... diese Frage sollten wir klären, bevor wir eine Entscheidung treffen.


----------



## foreigner (21. August 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das wird uns natürlich nicht davor retten, dass das ein oder andere Problem bei der finalen Ausarbeitung auftreten wird und das Design an der ein oder anderen Ecke angepasst werden muss...
> 
> Um sicher zu gehen, dass ein 1:1 umsetzbar ist, muss man ihn halt erst mal umsetzen... das geht aber nicht für mehrere Entwürfe. Deswegen müssen wir aus dem 2D heraus abschätzen und bei Problemen noch mal diskutieren.
> 
> Ich hoffe die meisten schauen sich die Entwürfe mit der notwendigen Abstraktion an... das Rad wird am Ende nun mal dreidimensional, von daher KANN es nicht aus allen Winkeln aussehen wie die 2D-Vorlage



Ja, da gebe ich dir Recht. 
Allerdings finde ich, dass die Designs, die am Ende zur Wahl stehen grundlegende Bedingungen erfüllen, die man klar absehen kann.
Dazu gehören:
- Einigermaßen Realistische Rohrdurchmesser (an Dämpfer und Sitzrohr kann man sich gut orientieren), gilt auch für den Hinterbau
- Platz für den Umwerfer
- Vernünftig möglicher Kettenverlauf
- unterm Unterrohr durchpassende Gabeln
- keine unabgestützten Riesenüberstände des Sitzrohrs
- natürlich die recht-links-Verstrebung der Schwinge unter der Dämpferverlängerung (bei dir das Y-Blech)
- technisch zumindest machbare Formgebung

Das sind alles Dinge, die man vorher abschätzen kann, bzw. weiß. Dann sollten sie auch in der Darstellung für die Wahl berücksichtigt werden, sonst ist es vorher eigentlich klar, dass das Bike ganz anders aussehen wird und die Wahl "des breiten Publikums" ist im Grunde für die Katz, weil kein vernünftiger Vergleich/Auswahl des Designs möglich ist.

Ich kann ohne Probleme meine Entwürfe nochmal  in superfiligrane, sehr schnittig aussehende, abstrakte Entwürfe übersetzen, damit sie gegen die "Konkurenz" der filigran-entwürfe optisch bestehen. Aber das ist glaube ich der falsche Weg. Den realistisch sehen sie eher so aus, wie ich´s zuletzt dargestellt habe.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (21. August 2014)

BrandX schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark
> Da du grad on bist.Was hälst du von meinem Vorschlag einer 3-Punktanlenkung?
> siehe mein Post weiter oben.
> Gruß
> BrandX



Wenn Du die Dämpferverlängerung entfernst, dann verlierst Du die ganze Progression... der Anlenkungswinkel ändert sich ja total.

Unsere Dämpferverlängerung macht nix anderes, als dafür zu Sorgen, dass der Winkel zwischen der Dämpferlinie und der Line "Hauptlager -Ansatzpunkt Dämpferverlängerung" beim einfedern von ~67° bis ~80° läuft und nicht darüber. Bei 90° hast Du das niedrigste Übersetzngsverhäktnis, danach wirds degressiv... aber auf den letzten 10° wird die Kennlinie schon sehr flach, deswegen geht der Winkel nicht ganz so weit.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (21. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ja, da gebe ich dir Recht.
> Allerdings finde ich, dass die Designs, die am Ende zur Wahl stehen grundlegende Bedingungen erfüllen, die man klar absehen kann.
> Dazu gehören:
> - Einigermaßen Realistische Rohrdurchmesser (an Dämpfer und Sitzrohr kann man sich gut orientieren), gilt auch für den Hinterbau
> ...



Das gebe ich Dir recht... soweit möglich werden die Entwürfe auch auf Umsetzbarkeit geprüft, aber z.B. der Umwerfer wir am Ende bestimmt Ärger machen und ein paar Anpassungen erfordern (ein 2D-Design hat weder die Aufgabe noch die Möglichkeit solche Details sauber zu erfassen).
Ich will bloß unrealistische Vorstellungen vermeiden... es hat sich ja schon öfter gezeigt, dass nicht jeder ohne Probleme eine 2D-Zeichnung abstrahieren kann...


----------



## nuts (21. August 2014)

Jau.

Zum Thema Kosten eines anderen Rohrsatzes sagte Basti mir bisher nur, dass wir den ja nicht neu erfinden müssen. Der Rohrsatz des ICB01 ist ja auch nicht von / für Carver entworfen worden, wodurch er wesentlich günstiger wurde. Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist, einen existierenden Rohrsatz aus einem Katalog nochmals weiter umzuformen. Dann bezahlt man nicht mehr alle bspw 14 Umformungsschritte, sondern nur noch 2 + den Grundrohrsatz, der aber günstiger ist, weil er bereits existiert. 

Die Herausforderung ist sicher, da etwas zu finden, was uns gefällt und nicht irgendwas anderes.


----------



## foreigner (21. August 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das gebe ich Dir recht... soweit möglich werden die Entwürfe auch auf Umsetzbarkeit geprüft, aber z.B. der Umwerfer wir am Ende bestimmt Ärger machen und ein paar Anpassungen erfordern (ein 2D-Design hat weder die Aufgabe noch die Möglichkeit solche Details sauber zu erfassen).
> Ich will bloß unrealistische Vorstellungen vermeiden... es hat sich ja schon öfter gezeigt, dass nicht jeder ohne Probleme eine 2D-Zeichnung abstrahieren kann...


Ja, verstehe. Ich meine nur, dass z.B. in den zur Auswahl stehenden Designs keine Strebe da sitzen kann, wo zu 100% der Umwerfer wäre, oder dass eine Strebe oder ein Rohr da sitzt, wo eine Hinterbauverbindung möglich und nötig ist, oder dass Hinterbaurohre sicher mehr als 7mm Durchmesser haben.
Dass manches (insbesondere das Mistding von Umwerfer) hinterher noch eventuell für anpassungen sorgt, ist mir bewußt.


----------



## GrillMeister (21. August 2014)

Für mich bitte einfach ein mal das Funktionsmuster... Das erfüllt bereits alle Anforderungen.

PS: Ich wollte ein wenig an der IGES arbeiten, aber ohne ein halbwegs gescheides Modell eines Umwerfers, macht das einfach keinen Spaß.


----------



## BrandX (21. August 2014)

@Stefan.Stark 
Es wurde ja auch nochmal das Thema Bananenschwinge angeschnitten und einer Anlenkung am Unterrohr.Ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen,
das es sich positiv auswirkt,wenn sich der Drehpunkt dort in Höhe des mittleren Kettenblatt befindet.Zusätzlich würde man Platz für
einen Schellenumwerfer generieren,den man rückstandslos entfernen könnte.Was sagst du dazu als Fachmann.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Jau.
> 
> Zum Thema Kosten eines anderen Rohrsatzes sagte Basti mir bisher nur, dass wir den ja nicht neu erfinden müssen. Der Rohrsatz des ICB01 ist ja auch nicht von / für Carver entworfen worden, wodurch er wesentlich günstiger wurde. Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist, einen existierenden Rohrsatz aus einem Katalog nochmals weiter umzuformen. Dann bezahlt man nicht mehr alle bspw 14 Umformungsschritte, sondern nur noch 2 + den Grundrohrsatz, der aber günstiger ist, weil er bereits existiert.
> 
> Die Herausforderung ist sicher, da etwas zu finden, was uns gefällt und nicht irgendwas anderes.


Aber wäre es dann nicht langsam Zeit dazu eine finale Aussage zu treffen? Es bringt uns doch nicht weiter wenn die User hier ein geiles Konzept nach dem anderen zeichnen, es am Ende aber heißt "Danke für eure Bemühungen, aber wir können uns gar keinen neuen Rohrsatz leisten"
Das würde wohl im Zweifel zu Unmut bei all denen führen die hier reichlich Zeit rein stecken.


----------



## atrox1miles (21. August 2014)

hab jetzt meine idee noch ein bisschen runder gemacht. 
bei der zweiten zeichnung ist gezeigt aus welchen teilen der hinterbau zusammengesetzt ist.

ich werde probieren morgen noch eine 3d zeichnung vom hinterbau zu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (21. August 2014)

BrandX schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark
> Es wurde ja auch nochmal das Thema Bananenschwinge angeschnitten und einer Anlenkung am Unterrohr.Ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen,
> das es sich positiv auswirkt,wenn sich der Drehpunkt dort in Höhe des mittleren Kettenblatt befindet.Zusätzlich würde man Platz für
> einen Schellenumwerfer generieren,den man rückstandslos entfernen könnte.Was sagst du dazu als Fachmann.
> ...



Bei uns liegt der Drehpunkt einen Tacken höher, wegen der Optimierung auf KB-Größen um 32 Zähne (für 1x11).
Es kommt aber auch garnicht auf die "Höhe" bzw. den Abstand vom Tretlager an, wichtig ist die Ausrichtung zur Kettenline!

Den Platz für den Schellenumwerfer sind wir ja auch gerade am generieren. Nach meinen ersten Bauraum-Checks lässt sich der Umwerfer am Yoke montieren, dazu muss nur die Kettenstrebe um ca. 5mm verlängert werden, der Drehpunkt 1-2° nach vorne gedreht werden und das Sitzrohr-Offset um ein Stück erhöht werden.
Leider werde ich erst nach der Eurobike dazu kommen einen entsprechenden Entwurf zu machen...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (21. August 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Aber wäre es dann nicht langsam Zeit dazu eine finale Aussage zu treffen? Es bringt uns doch nicht weiter wenn die User hier ein geiles Konzept nach dem anderen zeichnen, es am Ende aber heißt "Danke für eure Bemühungen, aber wir können uns gar keinen neuen Rohrsatz leisten"
> Das würde wohl im Zweifel zu Unmut bei all denen führen die hier reichlich Zeit rein stecken.



Jepp, wir brauchen dazu schnellstmöglich eine solide Abschätzung. Dann könnten wir evtl. eine Abstimmung machen, ob der Mehrpreis einen eigenen Rohrsatz rechtfertig.

Open mold stuff:
Sehr schwieriges Thema... es ist echt nicht leicht ein durchgängiges Design mit frei verfügbaren Rohren zu machen. Der größte Teil aus dem Katalog sieht nach billig-China-Krempel aus, vom Rest sind eine Menge Designs anderen Herstellern exklusiv zugesichert. Dann müssen die Dimensionen noch passen und double/triple butted verfügbar sein. Und was dann noch übrig bleibt lässt sich schlecht zu einem runden Bild vereinen...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (21. August 2014)

Es ist aber durchaus möglich mit open mold Rohren was nettes zu bauen... da sollte man halt auf die cleanen Designs gehen:




Eigentlich ist das teil schon ziemlich genau das, was ein Trailbike in meinen Augen sein sollte. Es hat etwas mehr Federweg als unser Baby, aber die Feierabend-Trails an der Northshore sind auch echt ruppig...


----------



## amadeus88 (21. August 2014)

atrox1miles schrieb:


> hab jetzt meine idee noch ein bisschen runder gemacht.
> bei der zweiten zeichnung ist gezeigt aus welchen teilen der hinterbau zusammengesetzt ist.
> 
> ich werde probieren morgen noch eine 3d zeichnung vom hinterbau zu machen


Das sieht so aus, wie dass was ich mir auch vorstelle. Die Ausfallenden würde ich aber ohne großes Frästeil machen, sondern so schlank wie möglich. Quasi in Split-Pivot-Optik. Ist ja beim Eingelenkter umso simpler:


----------



## superturbo (21. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Mal so als offene Frage an Dich, aber natürlich auch @foreigner und @superturbo - ist sicher für andere interessant: Mit welcher Software arbeitet ihr, um die Schattierung anzudeuten? Illustrator und dann Fülleffekte für Flächen? Ich würde gerne auch mal den Entwurf von @puderluder1 mit solchen Schattierungen sehen.



Bei mir ist es auch Illustrator. Die Darstellung wird die Entscheidung schon sehr beeinflussen, befürchte ich. Mir war auch ehrlich gesagt gar nicht klar, dass es einen "Gewinner" geben soll. Ich glaube, dass das total schwierig für den weiteren Verlauf wird und nur falsche Erwartungen weckt. 

Die Entwürfe hier können eigentlich nur als Inspiration für @Stefan.Stark dienen. Zu viele Ungewissheiten und Faktoren die die Form beeinflussen. Eine Abstimmung kann vielleicht höchstens gewissen Wünsche der Community zeigen. Also: eher kantig, eher fließend, eher gerade, die Verbindungen am Hinterbau eher so als so ... 

Vielleicht könnte man die Abstimmung auch so aufteilen, dass man Gruppen bildet die für die jeweiligen Designthema stehen: 
- Hauptrahmen Form
- Hinterbau Konzept
- Formensprache
... Ich weiß nicht ...

@waldbauernbub Entwürfe gefallen mir auch echt richtig gut. Auch oder sogar besonders die elevated Version. Das sieht aber schon auch eher nach +10.000 als nach 2.600€ aus 

Die Verbindung von linker zu rechter Strebe vor das Sitzrohr zu legen finde ich jetzt eigentlich auch nicht mehr so schlecht. Damit könnte man ja auch grafisch schön spielen in dem das Sitzrohr eine andere Farbe hat und scheinbar aus der Schwinge wächst. Das funktioniert optisch sicher besonders von schräg vorne gut. Der Bereich zwischen Reifen und Sitzrohr bleibt so auch schön frei. Auch ein Oberrohr ohne zweite Strebe finde ich nach wie vor nicht schlecht ... Das mit dem farbigen Sitzrohr und zurückhaltenden Rahmen fände ich eigentlich auch ein cooles "Markenzeichen" für das Bike.





Grüße und noch mal danke an alle denen meine Entwurf gut gefielen!

ps: wie markiert man eigentlich Personen. Ich habe mir das jetzt aus Zitaten raus kopiert (was hoffentlich geklappt hat)


----------



## konsti-d (21. August 2014)

Ich könnt mir Foreigners Entwurf mit nem simplen Open-Mold-Rohrsatz ganz gut vorstellen. Ich wär vielleicht sogar froh drum.
Und simple gerade Rohre mit Gusset am Steuerrohr können doch auch sehr schick sein und halten.
http://onooka.com/portfolio-item/bikes-ronic/
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1688295 hat neben dem schön gelösten Steuerrohrbereich(wie bei vielen BMX) auch schön schlanke Rohre. Der Rest vom Nicolai ist eher nicht meins, aber Rohrdurchmesser und Steuerrohrbereich sind schick.
Schlankere Rohre mit ganz geringfügig mehr Wandstärke würde das Rad evtl. weniger dellenanfällig und graziler machen. Steifigkeit verlierts dann zwar aber Vibrationen werden weniger und Dauerhaltbarkeit mit dickerem Material besser. So ein bisschen wie früher.  - Kp ob das Sinn macht, soll vielleicht nur mal zum drüber nachdenken anregen.
Manchmal sehen die Aluräder ja fast aus wie aus Stahl, ich hätt nichts dagegen.


----------



## nuts (21. August 2014)

superturbo schrieb:


> Grüße und noch mal danke an alle denen meine Entwurf gut gefielen!
> 
> ps: wie markiert man eigentlich Personen. Ich habe mir das jetzt aus Zitaten raus kopiert (was hoffentlich geklappt hat)



einfach @ und dann den Benutzernamen. Dir werden automatisch Nutzernamen vorgeschlagen.

Was ich beim Design auch noch recht knifflig finde, ist von CAD auf die Realität zu schließen. Das Fanes Unterrohr finde ich in CAD nicht so wirklch schön, aber in echt... Von 2D ist das echt nen ganz schöner Weg. Wir werden auf der Eurobike diskutieren, ob wir auch einen ganz neuen, verrückten Rohrsatz erarbeiten würden (ich denke da an den doch recht krassen Hydroforming-Vorschlag von superturbo), oder ob wir nahe an existierendem bleiben wollen/müssen. Das muss für mich aber kein Makel sein, ich denke gerade der ICB1.0 Rohrsatz (Ober- und Unterrohr) zeigt, dass da gute Sachen dabei sind. @Lt.AnimalMother man darf sich auch nicht vorstellen, dass es da dann 3-5 Rohrsätze gibt und fertig. Das sind hunderte. Ja, wir haben auch viele Anforderungen (Design, Maße, verwendbare Ausgangsrohre) aber ich bin da nicht pessimistisch. Sieht man hier einigermaßen:


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> einfach @ und dann den Benutzernamen. Dir werden automatisch Nutzernamen vorgeschlagen.
> 
> Was ich beim Design auch noch recht knifflig finde, ist von CAD auf die Realität zu schließen. Das Fanes Unterrohr finde ich in CAD nicht so wirklch schön, aber in echt... Von 2D ist das echt nen ganz schöner Weg. Wir werden auf der Eurobike diskutieren, ob wir auch einen ganz neuen, verrückten Rohrsatz erarbeiten würden (ich denke da an den doch recht krassen Hydroforming-Vorschlag von superturbo), oder ob wir nahe an existierendem bleiben wollen/müssen. Das muss für mich aber kein Makel sein, ich denke gerade der ICB1.0 Rohrsatz (Ober- und Unterrohr) zeigt, dass da gute Sachen dabei sind. @Lt.AnimalMother man darf sich auch nicht vorstellen, dass es da dann 3-5 Rohrsätze gibt und fertig. Das sind hunderte. Ja, wir haben auch viele Anforderungen (Design, Maße, verwendbare Ausgangsrohre) aber ich bin da nicht pessimistisch. Sieht man hier einigermaßen:



Wie wo was? In welchem Zusammenhang hast du mich erwähnt? Der ICB 1.0 Rohrsatz war doch 1:1 vom Drift übernommen worden, oder sind das Openmold-Rohre?


----------



## veraono (22. August 2014)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Angriff der Banausenschwinge, aka Elevated ...:


Den finde ich auch richtig gut! 
genauso wie den hier :


superturbo schrieb:


>





Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Es ist aber durchaus möglich mit open mold Rohren was nettes zu bauen... da sollte man halt auf die cleanen Designs gehen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Cove finde ich ein super Beispiel für ein klassisch-modern geradliniges Fahrrad, auch gerne so ein ICB 2.

Dieser Foreigner-Entwurf ist für mich bislang optisch der stimmigste, die übertriebenen Kanten sind ohnehin nicht so mein Ding.


foreigner schrieb:


>



Ich bin mal gespannt was ihr daraus macht, bin eine Zeitlang weg und freue mich zu sehen, was hier am Ende so rauskommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (22. August 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Bei uns liegt der Drehpunkt einen Tacken höher, wegen der Optimierung auf KB-Größen um 32 Zähne (für 1x11).
> Es kommt aber auch garnicht auf die "Höhe" bzw. den Abstand vom Tretlager an, wichtig ist die Ausrichtung zur Kettenline!
> 
> Den Platz für den Schellenumwerfer sind wir ja auch gerade am generieren. Nach meinen ersten Bauraum-Checks lässt sich der Umwerfer am Yoke montieren, dazu muss nur die Kettenstrebe um ca. 5mm verlängert werden, der Drehpunkt 1-2° nach vorne gedreht werden und das Sitzrohr-Offset um ein Stück erhöht werden.
> ...



Ich habe nichts dagegen die Kettenstreben 5mm länger zu machen, dann macht aber auch den Reach 5mm kürzer. Ich finde es echt großen Mist, dass das bike so allmählich eine echte Enduro-Geo bekommt.
Während und nach der Abstimmung wurden die Reachwerte immer länger, bzw. wurde sich auch bewußt für lange Werte entschieden. Wohlgemerkt mit kurzen Kettenstreben, was ja auch als moderne "forward"-Geo ok ist. Aber wenn wir jetzt hinten auch noch länger machen, noch dazu mit keinem sonderlich steilen Lenkwinkel (für 650B), dann ist das "wendige" Trailbike aber auch nur in der Fantasie wendig. Was bitte soll an einem Bike mit 430mm Kettenstreben, 67° Lenkwinkel und 1158mm Kettenstreben (für M Rahmen) noch sonderlich wendig sein? Lenkwinkel ein halbes Grad flacher, dann ist das eine aktuelle Durchschnitts-Enduro Geometrie. Mit Trailbike und wendig hat das nichts zu tun.

Drehpunkt nach vorne ist vom Bremsantisquat wahrscheinlich nicht schön (finde ihn eh schon recht weit vorne), wobei es auf 1-2° sicher nicht wirklich ankommt.


----------



## Akira (22. August 2014)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Ja, Illu, ganz normale Flächen. Problematisch wird's erst, wenn man *wirklich* schattieren muss. Da wäre der Gang in 3D dann sicher gescheiter ... aber da darf dann wer anderer übernehmen ...
> 
> Angriff der Banausenschwinge, aka Elevated ...:



Hat was! Gefällt mir.


----------



## puderluder1 (22. August 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Der ICB 1.0 Rohrsatz war doch 1:1 vom Drift übernommen worden, oder sind das Openmold-Rohre?



So hatte ich das verstanden, ja

Ich versuche mal, meinen Entwurf zu schattieren. Die Verbindung vor dem Sitzrohr ist allerdings wirklich irgendwie seltsam, wenn man dann doch wieder nach hinten geht. Da sind die anderen Entwürfe schon geschickter, oder zumindest mal leichter


----------



## foreigner (22. August 2014)

Mal auch sowas abgeknicktes, wobei ich es eher langweilig finde. Da gefallen mit meine anderen Entwürfe deutlich besser:


----------



## Plumpssack (22. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Mal auch sowas abgeknicktes, wobei ich es eher langweilig finde. Da gefallen mit meine anderen Entwürfe deutlich besser:


Versuch das mal so hinzubiegen, dass das gerade Stück vom Oberrohr den gleichen Winkel, wie die Sitzstreben hat. Da bildet sich das Auge finde ich auch diese Oberrohr-Kettenstrebenlinie.


----------



## foreigner (22. August 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Versuch das mal so hinzubiegen, dass das gerade Stück vom Oberrohr den gleichen Winkel, wie die Sitzstreben hat. Da bildet sich das Auge finde ich auch diese Oberrohr-Kettenstrebenlinie.



Hat den gleichen Winkel. Schaut trotzdem Kacke aus. Das andere mit dem geteilten Oberrohr ist einfach viieeeeeeeeell stylischer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultima88 (22. August 2014)

Finds nicht OK anderen Leuten die Ideen halb abzugucken und dann auch noch als Kacke zu bezeichnen. Auch wenns nur Spaß sein soll. Ist mir schon aufgefallen als du superturbos Idee "bearbeitet" hast.
Du machst ganz klar Stimmung für deinen Entwurf. Schade.

Ich persönlich finde den Knick sehr gelungen um die Dämpferlage aufzugreifen. Das schaffst du auch nach dem 20ten Entwurf leider nicht.


----------



## foreigner (22. August 2014)

ultima88 schrieb:


> Finds nicht OK anderen Leuten die Ideen halb abzugucken und dann auch noch als Kacke zu bezeichnen. Auch wenns nur Spaß sein soll. Ist mir schon aufgefallen als du superturbos Idee "bearbeitet" hast.
> Du machst ganz klar Stimmung für deinen Entwurf. Schade.
> 
> Ich persönlich finde den Knick sehr gelungen um die Dämpferlage aufzugreifen. Das schaffst du auch nach dem 20ten Entwurf leider nicht.



Och, jetzt kommt wieder einer ums Eck und macht böse Unterstellungen. 
Im übrigen habe ich mich auf meinen Entwurf bezogen, der von Superturbo ist besser, auch wenn seine mit geteilten Oberrohr ebenfalls deutlich besser sind.
Ich habe nie ein anderen Entwurf oder Idee bearbeitet. (Wüsste nicht mal welchen du meinst) Ich hab immer meine vorherigen hergenommen und weiter verändert. Auch hier ist genau das exakt gleiche wie vorher, nur mit dem Versuch das geteilte Oberrohr weg zu bekommen und die Optik, dass der fordere Teil des Oberrohrs eine Linie in die Kettenstrebe hat, beibehält. Bei Superturbo ist das glaube ich nicht ganz so.(Der Hydroforming-Knick macht bei ihm glaube ich eine Linie ins Ausfallende, das Oberrohr geht höher und das sieht sogar besser aus und bestätigt meine These, dass parallel machen von Rohren nicht zwangsläufig zu einem schöneren Rahmen führt).
Die Entwürfe von Superturbo und mir sind im Prinzip allesamt nicht weit weg voneinander. Das einzige das ich mal vom ihm genau absichtlich übernommen hatte, war das mit der Oberrohrverstärkung parrallel zum Dämpfer auf den Wunsch von LtAnimalMother hin. Hab ich schnell wieder verworfen, weil es zu meinem Entwurf auch nicht passt. Natürlich hat er auch den Anstoß gegeben, mal was mir starkem Hydroforming zu machen. Da kamen bei mir die "stealth-Rahmen" raus. Also andere Ideen bearbeitet habe ich nicht, mich davon inspirieren lassen (insbesondere von Superturbo, die Entwürfe gefallen mir neben den eigenen am besten) schon. Ich habe aber sicherlich nicht mehr von Ihm übernommen als er von mir.
Mir gefällt das einfach abgeknickte Oberrohr nicht, unabhängig davon von wem das ist, weil es die Linie in die Sitzstrebe unterbricht. Der letzte Kommentar von Plumpsack unterstreicht das ja auch. Das kann ich auch mal salop sagen. Nur weil ich auch Entwürfe gemacht habe, kann ich ja trotzdem wie jeder andere hier sagen, was mir gefällt und was nicht. Und das einfach abgeknickte Oberrohr ist so gar nicht meins. Bei mit nicht, bei Superturbo nicht und bei anderen auch nicht. Im übrigen war bei dem von mir geposteten zunächst der abgeknickte Teil auch parallel zum Dämpfer (ohne dass ich geschaut hätte, ob das bei Superturbo so ist), allerdings fand ich das nicht schöner, weil der Knick dann zu weit vorne sitzt, daher habe ich es weiter bearbeitet.
Aber nicht nur ich habe andere Entwürfe, sondern auch Superturbo und andere auch. Daher ist das keineswegs Meinungsmache für meine Entwürfe. Natürlich gefallen mir meine gut, sonst würde ich sie nicht machen. Aber wenn´s einen hübscheren Vorschlag von jemand anderem gibt, dann bin auch gerne für den.


----------



## arghlol (22. August 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wie wo was? In welchem Zusammenhang hast du mich erwähnt? Der ICB 1.0 Rohrsatz war doch 1:1 vom Drift übernommen worden, oder sind das Openmold-Rohre?


Zumindest das Oberrohr sieht bei einigen älteren Cube-Modellen zum Verwechseln ähnlich


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. August 2014)

Verglichen mit dem CAD-Modell finde ich das reale Funktionsmuster ganz ansehnlich. Schön schlicht. Die Vierkantstrebe gegen was hübscheres ersetzt, das Gusset durch leichtes Hydroforming und einen passenden Hinterbau, wäre gar nicht verkehrt.





Das ist aber kein Fanes-Rohrsatz,oder? 
(Foto ist frisch von Facebook)


----------



## Speziazlizt (22. August 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Verglichen mit dem CAD-Modell finde ich das reale Funktionsmuster ganz ansehnlich. Schön schlicht. Die Vierkantstrebe gegen was hübscheres ersetzt, das Gusset durch leichtes Hydroforming und einen passenden Hinterbau, wäre gar nicht verkehrt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die waren doch zu kurz? 

Nebenan hat Basti dieses und weitere Bilder hochgeladen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. August 2014)

Oh, den Thread hatte ich bis eben verpasst.


----------



## waldbauernbub (22. August 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Verglichen mit dem CAD-Modell finde ich das reale Funktionsmuster ganz ansehnlich.


Ich weiß nicht. Der Halbhängebauch am Unterrohr gefällt mir nicht. Wenn schon gerade, dann so gerade wie möglich.





Disclaimer: Auch wenn mir sowas gut gefällt ... als Produktheinzi hätte ich Bauchweh anno 2015 so ein Stiegengeländer vermarkten zu müssen. Ausserhalb der einschlägigen Hobby-Ingenieurs-Zielgruppe, die sich auf hunderten Forumsseiten erbitterte Grabenkämpfe um 5mm auf und ab liefern kann, zählt bei der Kaufentscheidung am freien Markt doch vor allem der BlingBling-Faktor.


----------



## foreigner (22. August 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Verglichen mit dem CAD-Modell finde ich das reale Funktionsmuster ganz ansehnlich. Schön schlicht. Die Vierkantstrebe gegen was hübscheres ersetzt, das Gusset durch leichtes Hydroforming und einen passenden Hinterbau, wäre gar nicht verkehrt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Könnte man gut anschauen, wenn da nicht der Hängebauch wäre. Gegen den ich absolut.


----------



## foreigner (22. August 2014)

arghlol schrieb:


> Zumindest das Oberrohr sieht bei einigen älteren Cube-Modellen zum Verwechseln ähnlich


Sitmmt. Wußte ich noch gar nicht. Schön ist´s aber trotzdem.


----------



## konsti-d (22. August 2014)

man könnte doch in dem Design-Rohling, wo die fixen Punkte, Dämper, Gabel etc. eingezeichnet sind, noch die erforderliche Gabelfreigängigkeit einzeichnen. 
Sollte doch recht einfach sein und die Entwürfe wären ein wenig zielführender/realistischer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (22. August 2014)

konsti-d schrieb:


> man könnte doch in dem Design-Rohling, wo die fixen Punkte, Dämper, Gabel etc. eingezeichnet sind, noch die erforderliche Gabelfreigängigkeit einzeichnen.
> Sollte doch recht einfach sein und die Entwürfe wären ein wenig zielführender/realistischer.



Gute Idee. Umwerfer und oberer Punkt für Links-Rechts-Strebe gleich mit.


----------



## Kharne (22. August 2014)

arghlol schrieb:


> Zumindest das Oberrohr sieht bei einigen älteren Cube-Modellen zum Verwechseln ähnlich



Hör auf, am Ende bereue ichs noch, dass ich mein Stereo weggeben hab... Auch wenn der Hinterbau alles andere als gut war...


----------



## atrox1miles (22. August 2014)

Hab da wie versprochen noch eine 3d skizze von meinem hinterbau.
Unten ist abgebildet wie ich mir das gelenk dämpfer-hinterhau vorstelle

Der hinterbau ist mir ein bischen zu dick geworden. Müsst ihr euch ein bischen schmäler vorstellen


----------



## Fladder72 (22. August 2014)

Und wie bekommst du den Hinterbau um das Sitzrohr herum?


----------



## mathijsen (22. August 2014)

ausklinkbares oberrohr


----------



## Kharne (22. August 2014)

Der Hinterbau an sich sieht interessant aus, passt aber so garnicht zum Fanes Hauptrahmen, den du da angedeutet hast


----------



## BrandX (22. August 2014)

Fladder72 schrieb:


> Und wie bekommst du den Hinterbau um das Sitzrohr herum?



Sollte doch für ein Magier kein Problem sein.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## atrox1miles (22. August 2014)

Fladder72 schrieb:


> Und wie bekommst du den Hinterbau um das Sitzrohr herum?


Wo ist das problem?


----------



## atrox1miles (22. August 2014)

Meinst warscheinlich beim zusammenbau. Einmal verschweißt geht er nicht mehr hinunter.
Da müsste man auf eine rechts links strebe verzihten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brooklynski (22. August 2014)

aber knapp wirds überall mit der Verstrebung.. zumindest wenn man wenigstens ein bissal Reifenfreiheit reserve will 
nicht nur deswegen würde ein plus an vielleicht 5mm bei der Kettenstrebe ganz gut tun


----------



## jirkat (23. August 2014)

Mir gefallen die runden Hauptrahmen- und eckigen Hinterbaurohre wie im CAD Modell. Würde den Hauptrahmen nur etwas gerader machen. Die Sitzstreben sollten etwas flacher verlaufen und vorne nach oben gebogen werden, um die Dämpferverlängerung zu erreichen. Damit würde das Hinterbaudreieck etwas kompakter wirken. (wie beim älteren Trance oder RIP)


----------



## nuts (23. August 2014)

Auch nicht schlecht, jirkat. Quasi der Knick im Sitzrohr symmetrisch zu dem im Oberrohr.

Was mich aber begeistert hat, ist ja, wie schick der Rahmen selbst mit rudimentärem Rohrsatz aussieht:


----------



## Speziazlizt (23. August 2014)

jirkat schrieb:


> Mir gefallen die runden Hauptrahmen- und eckigen Hinterbaurohre wie im CAD Modell. Würde den Hauptrahmen nur etwas gerader machen. Die Sitzstreben sollten etwas flacher verlaufen und vorne nach oben gebogen werden, um die Dämpferverlängerung zu erreichen. Damit würde das Hinterbaudreieck etwas kompakter wirken. (wie beim älteren Trance oder RIP)
> Anhang anzeigen 316001



Ich finde den Knick in der Sitzstrebe etwas unnötig, auch wenn ich die Idee nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## Plumpssack (23. August 2014)

@nuts ich finde auch, dass der Hauptrahmen so bleiben kann. Hinterbaustreben in der Formgebung der Oberrohr/Sitzrohrstrebe und das Blech ein.bisschen "dreidimensionaler", fertig. Sieht schlicht, schick und funktionell aus und sollte Kosten sparen.


----------



## ONE78 (23. August 2014)

Wie schwer ist denn der Prototyp?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (23. August 2014)

Warum zieht man btw nich einfach beide Kettenstreben nach unten, also die linke Kettenstrebe symmetrisch zur rechten? würde auch den asymmetrischen Hinterbau umgehen und schön tief/sportlich/flach aussehen.


----------



## xTr3Me (23. August 2014)

Und schwerer sein..


----------



## LB Jörg (23. August 2014)

...bei gleichzeitig weniger Steifigkeit.

G.


----------



## ONE78 (23. August 2014)

Man könnte auch einfach die Rechte strebe höher ziehen und den umwerfer weglassen.


----------



## ultima88 (23. August 2014)

Mit welcher (freeware) Software erstellt ihr eure Zeichnungen?


----------



## nuts (23. August 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Wie schwer ist denn der Prototyp?



Ca. 2900 g ohne Dämpfer - dafür aber mit verstellbaren Ausfallenden, ohne Umwerferaufnahme und mit "Wasserrohren"(Konstante, sehr ordentliche Wandstärken)



ultima88 schrieb:


> Mit welcher (freeware) Software erstellt ihr eure Zeichnungen?



Bei vielen ist die Antwort vermutlich: "Jain" (Weil sie Adobe Illustrator verwenden, und der ist nur in einer älteren Version kostenlos). Ansonsten hat Inkscape schon gute Dienste geleistet


----------



## ONE78 (23. August 2014)

2,9kg ist fur den proto doch ok. Wieviel wiegt davon der hinterbau?


----------



## Kharne (23. August 2014)

Da darf aber noch mehr Speck ran, die Karre soll ja auch halten


----------



## Plumpssack (23. August 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Da darf aber noch mehr Speck ran, die Karre soll ja auch halten


Wieso gibts hier keinen Daumen runter Button


----------



## wuzze (24. August 2014)

Nur mal ganz ketzerisch gefragt: Stahl ist definitiv raus als Werkstoff, oder? Zugegeben, würde nicht so 100% zum Firmennamen passen, aber so ein filigraner (gemuffter?) ChroMo Rahmen wäre zumindest ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal und würde auch optisch zum anvisierten Charakter des Bikes passen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. August 2014)

wuzze schrieb:


> Nur mal ganz ketzerisch gefragt: Stahl ist definitiv raus als Werkstoff, oder? Zugegeben, würde nicht so 100% zum Firmennamen passen, aber so ein filigraner (gemuffter?) ChroMo Rahmen wäre zumindest ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal und würde auch optisch zum anvisierten Charakter des Bikes passen...


Mal ganz ketzerisch zurück gefragt, welchen (vor allem technischen) Vorteil, ausser des Alleinstellungsmerkmals, siehst du in einem Stahlrahmen der auch noch in Muffen hartverlötet wird?

Es gibt übrigens schon mindestens ein Stahl Trailbike/AllMountain: http://www.cotic.co.uk/product/rocket


----------



## BrandX (24. August 2014)

Wird ja immer besser hier.
Warum nicht gleich eins aus Bambus.Hat auch nicht jeder.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## wuzze (24. August 2014)

Die technische Debatte Stahl vs. Alu wollte ich hier nicht lostreten, die ist woanders schon umfassendst geführt und zusammengefasst worden, da habe ich mir auch keinen Kopf drum gemacht. Ich bin kein Ingenieur, aber es scheint grundsätzlich ja möglich zu sein, auch aus Stahl halt- und brauchbare Rahmen zu konstruieren (gibt ja genug Beispiele). 

Vermutlich gibt es sowohl Vorteile (gezielter Einbau von Flex fällt mir spontan ein) als auch Nachteile (Korrosion, Gewicht? keine Ahnung...), man muss dann schauen, was in Summe im Vergleich zu Alu rauskommt. 

In diesem Thread geht es ja ums Design, und dünne Rohre und Muffenverbindungen wären Designelemente, die man nutzen könnte. Aber Design und technische Eigenschaften stehen ja nicht selten im Widerspruch zueinander (z. B. bei identischen Kettenstreben links und rechts: sieht harmonischer aus, kostet aber Gewicht / Stabilität), von daher wird man diese Frage bei jeder Design-Entscheidung haben.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. August 2014)

Am Fully brauchen wir keinen gezielten Flex, zumindest nicht so viel dass wir uns den Gewichtsnachteil von Stahl an's Bein Binden müssten. Ich schätze mal dass der über den Daumen bei 500-1000g liegen dürfte.
Ein gemuffte und hartgelötete Rohrverbindung, obwohl mir gerade nicht ein Rahmen der auch fürt etwas gröbere Gangart vorgesehen ist (Cotoc, OnOne etc.) ein der gemufft wäre. Das sehe ich eher im Straßenbereich, Singlespeeder, klassische Rennräder. Aber nicht für unseren Einsatzzweck.
Könnte daran liegen dass ich Ing bin. Da muss die Form eher der Funktion folgen. Und ein Fully mit dem angedachten Einsatzzweck dürfte glaub ich fast merkwürdig aussehen. Gabel mit 35er Standrohren, Tapered-Steuerrohr, und dann dahinter ein paar schlanke Stahlrohre? Meinst du wirklich dass das gut aussehen würde?


----------



## BrandX (24. August 2014)

Sähe dann ungefähr so aus.Ob das ein Renner wird? 





Gruß
BrandX


----------



## wuzze (24. August 2014)

naja, mir kommt es schon so vor, dass bei vielen Entwürfen die Rohre recht dünn ausfallen, wenn man das mal direkt mit z. B. den Gabel-Standrohren vergleicht. Von daher könnte ein filigranerer Look ja schon gewünscht sein. Den verlinkten Cotic-Rahmen finde ich zum Beispiel sehr schick.
Geht ja auch nicht darum, Extreme durchsetzen zu wollen, sondern ums "außerhalb-der-Box-Denken", um mal die Bandbreite auszuloten, in der man sich bewegen _könnte_. Vielleicht gibts ja mit aktueller Technik auch mit Alu die Chance auf dünnere Rohre, oder man kann kleben statt schweißen (für den Muffen-Look), oder oder oder


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. August 2014)

Die dicken Rohre haben bei Alu einen technischen Hintergrund. Ein Alurohr in gleichem Durchmesser wie ein Stahlrohr ist weniger stabil. Wenn man es so dick macht dass es mindestens gleich viel aushält ist aber immernoch leichter als das Stahlrohr. Einfach gesprochen. Deshalb sind die Rohre von Alurahmen per se dicker. Und die meisten Rahmenbeiinhalten deutliches Hydroforming. Da bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das mit einem Stahlrohr zu vertretbaren Preisen überhaupt möglich wäre.
Die Muffen wurden früher nicht unbedingt verbreitet an Stahlrahmen verbaut weil sie schöner sind, sondern weil hartlöten früher für kleine Schmieden einfacher war als sauber uns haltbar zu schweißen, schlicht weil Schutzgasschweißgeräte nicht so gängig waren wie heute und Hartlot und Muffe bei jedem Klempnerbedarf zu kriegen war.


----------



## atrox1miles (24. August 2014)

Hab da noch mal was gezeichnet, was sicher leichter und stabiler sein wird und platz für rechts links verbindungen hat. Hab leider die vorlagen nicht dabei gehabt, kann ich morgen nochmal übertragen


----------



## christian_1975 (24. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Ca. 2900 g ohne Dämpfer - dafür aber mit verstellbaren Ausfallenden, ohne Umwerferaufnahme und mit "Wasserrohren"(Konstante, sehr ordentliche Wandstärken)



So wie er da im Schraubstock klemmt mit allen Lagern? was für Wandstärken haben denn die "Wasserrohre" ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (24. August 2014)

Ich finde, dass wenn es günstig in der Produktion ist, sollte abgestimmt werden, ob der Hauptrahmen nicht einfach so bleiben kann.


----------



## Trail-Shredder (24. August 2014)

Die Dimensionen der „Wasserrohre“ würden mich auch interessieren. Für welche Kraft ist eigentlich das Lager ausgelegt, bzw. wieviel muss dieses aushalten?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Trail-Shredder


----------



## codit (24. August 2014)

Vorab: ist nicht böse gemeint!

Gegenüber den ganzen Designversuchen ragt der Funktionsprototyp optisch heraus.


----------



## ONE78 (24. August 2014)

Nur der hinterbau nicht!


----------



## codit (24. August 2014)

Doch auch der! Ich mag ja auch Nicolai.


----------



## Affekopp (24. August 2014)

codit schrieb:


> Gegenüber den ganzen Designversuchen ragt der Funktionsprototyp optisch heraus.





Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass wenn es günstig in der Produktion ist, sollte abgestimmt werden, ob der Hauptrahmen nicht einfach so bleiben kann.



Sehe ich auch so. Der Prototyp sieht wirklich Klasse aus. Und wenn es günstige Standardrohre sind umso Besser.



Kharne schrieb:


> Da darf aber noch mehr Speck ran, die Karre soll ja auch halten



Bitte nicht. Wir wollen kein "40Tonner", sondern ein Trailbike konstruieren. Mit dem Teil sollte man ja auch ohne Lift den Berg hoch kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (24. August 2014)

Und was macht da ein halbes Kilo am Rahmen? Dann kostet der sub 10 Kilo Aufbau halt nen Tausender mehr, oh mein Gott wir werden alle sterben.

Dafür hält er dann länger. Oder steh ich hier mit dem Wunsch nach nem dauerhaltbaren (>5 Jahre) Bike alleine da?


----------



## LB Jörg (24. August 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Und was macht da ein halbes Kilo am Rahmen? Dann kostet der sub 10 Kilo Aufbau halt nen Tausender mehr, oh mein Gott wir werden alle sterben.
> 
> Dafür hält er dann länger. Oder steh ich hier mit dem Wunsch nach nem dauerhaltbaren (>5 Jahre) Bike alleine da?


 
Naja, du bist auf jedenfall, in dem Fall, leider die Ausnahme. Hier wird wie beim ICB1 ein sogenanntes 2 Jahresbike gebaut.
Also nix 10 Jahre Garantie auf Ersatzteilversorgung 

G.


----------



## Kharne (24. August 2014)

Du meinst 1 Jahres Bike, solange hat das vom Eisbein gehalten


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. August 2014)

Von der Grundform ist er ja wirklich nicht verkehrt, aber ein wenig Feinschliff sollte er doch wohl besser noch haben, oder? 
Also Kettenstreben ohne Schweißnaht, kein Vierkantrohr zwischen Sitz- und Sattelrohr, Oberrohr ggf hydrogeformt statt Gusset, Rohrsatz nicht aus "Wasserrohr" sondern ein wenig Gewichtsorientiert. Etc pp.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. August 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Du meinst 1 Jahres Bike, solange hat das vom Eisbein gehalten


 
Ich war halt großzügig in der Auslegung 

G.


----------



## konsti-d (24. August 2014)

konsti-d schrieb:


> Ich könnt mir Foreigners Entwurf mit nem simplen Open-Mold-Rohrsatz ganz gut vorstellen. Ich wär vielleicht sogar froh drum.
> Und simple gerade Rohre mit Gusset am Steuerrohr können doch auch sehr schick sein und halten.
> http://onooka.com/portfolio-item/bikes-ronic/
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1688295 hat neben dem schön gelösten Steuerrohrbereich(wie bei vielen BMX) auch schön schlanke Rohre. Der Rest vom Nicolai ist eher nicht meins, aber Rohrdurchmesser und Steuerrohrbereich sind schick.
> ...


Wie ich schon sagte, dünnere Rohre mit mehr Wandstärke dellen auch nicht so leicht ein.

K-Nine hat am DHler nen Stahl Hauptrahmen mit Alu-Hinterbau, Das Teil soll richtig gut sein, vielleicht hat das ja auch nen guten Grund warum der vorne so und hinten so ist.
Alu-Hinterbau ist glaube ich schon empfehlenswert, weil da die Steifigkeit wichtig ist. Hinterbau ist ja ein fragileres Bauteil als der Hauptrahmen.


----------



## Speziazlizt (24. August 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Und was macht da ein halbes Kilo am Rahmen? Dann kostet der sub 10 Kilo Aufbau halt nen Tausender mehr, oh mein Gott wir werden alle sterben.
> 
> Dafür hält er dann länger. Oder steh ich hier mit dem Wunsch nach nem dauerhaltbaren (>5 Jahre) Bike alleine da?


Ein bissl was kommt ja noch weg da es sich ja auch um Rohre mit gleichmäßiger Wandstärke handelt usw...


----------



## foreigner (25. August 2014)

Wenn man das Oberrohr einen Zentimerter tiefer am Sitzrohr ansetzt und dem Bike andere Ausfallenden verpasst, dann hat man ja schon die schöne, gerade Linie von Steuerrohr bis in die Ausfallenden.
Jetzt vor allem den Hängebauch weg (der versaut es echt ein bischen) und statt dem Gusset am Unterrohr ein bischen Hydroforming (wie bei den anderen Alutech Rahmen auch), dann sieht der Hauptrahmen schon nicht verkehrt aus. Wobei ich eine einteilige Lösung des Oberrohrs in etwa wie beim IBC 1 wesentlich schöner finde, als die angeschweißte Verstärkungsstrebe. Wäre sehr für eine einteilig Hydrofrominglösung hier.
Der Hinterbau sieht natürlich sehr zusammengeschustert aus. Schicke, schlanke Ausfallenden, weniger kastenförmige Kettenstreben und eine Verstrebung wie in den Designentwürfen von mir, anstatt des Y-Blechs, würde ich hier klar bevorzugen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Wenn man das Oberrohr einen Zentimerter tiefer am Sitzrohr ansetzt und dem Bike andere Ausfallenden verpasst, dann hat man ja schon die schöne, gerade Linie von Steuerrohr bis in die Ausfallenden.
> Jetzt vor allem den Hängebauch weg (der versaut es echt ein bischen) und statt dem Gusset am Unterrohr ein bischen Hydroforming (wie bei den anderen Alutech Rahmen auch), dann sieht der Hauptrahmen schon nicht verkehrt aus. Wobei ich eine einteilige Lösung des Oberrohrs in etwa wie beim IBC 1 wesentlich schöner finde, als die angeschweißte Verstärkungsstrebe. Wäre sehr für eine einteilig Hydrofrominglösung hier.
> Der Hinterbau sieht natürlich sehr zusammengeschustert aus. Schicke, schlanke Ausfallenden, weniger kastenförmige Kettenstreben und eine Verstrebung wie in den Designentwürfen von mir, anstatt des Y-Blechs, würde ich hier klar bevorzugen.


Wenn du den Hängebauch weg lässt und gerade runter gehst wird das aber knapp mit dem Dämpfer. Zumindest mit dem da verbauten Magura. Hab grad mal nen Kuli an den Monitor gehalten.


----------



## foreigner (25. August 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wenn du den Hängebauch weg lässt und gerade runter gehst wird das aber knapp mit dem Dämpfer. Zumindest mit dem da verbauten Magura. Hab grad mal nen Kuli an den Monitor gehalten.


Das stimmt. Der Grund ist aber ein ganz anderer, bzw. ist das leicht in den Griff zu bekommen. Das Unterrohr ist hier eigentlich direkt an der Oberkante des Steuerohrs angeschweißt. Wenn man auf eine vernünftige Höhe am Steuerrohr geht -etwa 2/3 -3/4 der Steuerohrhöhe und den Rohrdurchmesser (oder bzw. die Rohrhöhe, Queroval ist ja egal) kleines bischen schlanker, dann ist beim Dämpfer noch ordentlich Platz. Dann sollten auch ausladende Dämpfer ala CCDB Inline Platz finden. Achtung genau hinsehen im Orginalbild: Das dunkle Eck am Dämpfer in Richtung Unterrohr ist auch nicht der Dämpfer, sondern etwas, was hinten an der Werkzeugwand im Hintergrund hängt! Ich habe das daher hier mal wegretuschiert und man sieht nur den Dämpfer:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. August 2014)

So schlimm ausgeprägt find ich den Hängebauch jetzt garnicht und ich bin Hängebauchgegner
Kommt wohl in dem Fall wegen dem gerade zum Steuerrohr laufenden Unterrohr mit Gusset. Bin was das angeht auch schon selber nicht sicher was mir da vorne besser gefallen würde.

G.


----------



## foreigner (25. August 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> So schlimm ausgeprägt find ich den Hängebauch jetzt garnicht und ich bin Hängebauchgegner
> Kommt wohl in dem Fall wegen dem gerade zum Steuerrohr laufenden Unterrohr mit Gusset. Bin was das angeht auch schon selber nicht sicher was mir da vorne besser gefallen würde.
> 
> G.


Minimal darf da ja auch was sein. Aber deutlich weniger als am Funktionsmuster schon. Hier hatte ich, weil ich auch keine schlanken Rohre genommen hatte, das ganze mit dem Hängebauch und den Platzverhältnissen sehr dezent gelöst:


----------



## LB Jörg (25. August 2014)

So wärs natürlich das Optimun 

G.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (25. August 2014)

Bedenkt bei der Hängebauchdiskussion aber auch die kleinen Rahmengrößen. Der Hinterbau und der Dämpfer brauchen ja die gleiche Lage - dann gehts wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr ohne. (Ich nehm an, die Skizze ist für Größe M, aber ich kann mich täuschen). Dann ergibt sich die Frage: Einheitliches Design über alle Größen, oder Hängebauch nur da wo notwendig?


----------



## H.B.O (25. August 2014)

mit einem kleinen "hängebauch" (find das wort hier schon nicht passend) würde wohl ne kleine flasche mit seiteneingriff platz haben. ich sehe keine notwendigkeit den platz für geradrohr-fetischismus aufzugeben.


----------



## mpmarv (25. August 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> mit einem kleinen "hängebauch" (find das wort hier schon nicht passend) würde wohl ne kleine flasche mit seiteneingriff platz haben. ich sehe keine notwendigkeit den platz für geradrohr-fetischismus aufzugeben.


 
Gleicher Gedanke hier!
Beim Umwerfer wird enorm viel Aufwand betrieben, damit dieser realisiert werden kann.
Ein F-Halter könnte mit leichtem Hängebauch realisierbar sein (jetzt mal von S-Rahmen abgesehen...), sollte bei dem Rahmendesign dann evtl. in Erwägung gezogen werden.


----------



## foreigner (25. August 2014)

Ich bin da ganz anderer Meinung. Fahrräder werden nunmal viel über die Optik verkauft und nicht über einen hineingequetschten Trinkfalschenhalter (ich bezweifle sehr stark, dass selbst mit Bauch einer passen würde). Vor allem weil der Flaschenhalter bei den Prioritäten quasi hinten herunter gefallen ist. Da hat man ja gesehen, wie viele tatsächlich einen brauchen/wollen. Wenn es nach mir ginge, dann käme auch kein Umwerfer an das Bike. Da aber immerhin knapp 40% einen wollte, ist das noch nachvollziehbar, für 4% für Flaschenhalter (und dann passt mir ach und krach ne Miniflasche) die ganze Optik versauen und technische Nachteile holen, ist nicht nachvollziehbar.

Wenn beim S Rahmen ein kleiner Bogen sein müsste, dann sollte der nur so groß sein wie nötig und nur bei der Größe überhaupt vorhanden. Ein Bogen da unten ist aus Belastungs-, Steifigkeits- und Gewichtsgründen schlechter und auch von daher für mich völlig indiskutabel, vor allem, weil er völlig unnötig ist.


----------



## Speziazlizt (25. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich bin da ganz anderer Meinung. Fahrräder werden nunmal viel über die Optik verkauft und nicht über einen hineingequetschten Trinkfalschenhalter (ich bezweifle sehr stark, dass selbst mit Bauch einer passen würde). Vor allem weil der Flaschenhalter bei den Prioritäten quasi hinten herunter gefallen ist. Da hat man ja gesehen, wie viele tatsächlich einen brauchen/wollen. Wenn es nach mir ginge, dann käme auch kein Umwerfer an das Bike. Da aber immerhin knapp 40% einen wollte, ist das noch nachvollziehbar, für 4% für Flaschenhalter (und dann passt mir ach und krach ne Miniflasche) die ganze Optik versauen und technische Nachteile holen, ist nicht nachvollziehbar.
> 
> Wenn beim S Rahmen ein kleiner Bogen sein müsste, dann sollte der nur so groß sein wie nötig und nur bei der Größe überhaupt vorhanden. Ein Bogen da unten ist aus Belastungs-, Steifigkeits- und Gewichtsgründen schlechter und auch von daher für mich völlig indiskutabel, vor allem, weil er völlig unnötig ist.



Die 4%, oder was auch immer es war, kamen ja auch nur zustande weil der Flaschenhalter mit Antrieb, Federung usw konkurieren musste. Klar fällt der runter


----------



## bsg (25. August 2014)

Ach ja, so ein Flaschenhalter wäre schon sehr fein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (25. August 2014)

Eigentlich brauchen wir das gar nicht diskutieren. Passt doch eh nicht. Ich denke mal, Stefan hat einen 190/50mm Dämpfer vorgesehen/ausgesucht (200/50 macht auch keinen Sinn, denn warum unnötig Platzprobleme aufkommen lassen). Das heißt dann, eine 0,5Liter Trinkflasche wäre ziemlich exakt genauso lang wie die Dämpfereinbaulänge. Dazu dann rund 75mm Durchmesser, also mehr als doppelt so breit wie das Sitzrohr. Jetzt probiert das mal oben unter zu bringen und noch Platz zu haben um die Flasche rein und raus zu holen. Das wird nicht klappen. Bei dem Funktionsmuster dürfte die bloße Flasche nicht rein passen. Und dann brauch man noch Platz zum rein und raus holen. Und Seiteneingriff ist doch fürs Mountainbike eine Katastrophe.
Ich denke, wir brauchen das nicht weiter zu verfolgen.

PS: Ich finde Trinkfalschenhalter alleine schon dahingehend unnötig, da ich noch nie einen hatte (und viel probiert), der es geschafft hat seine Aufgabe zu erfüllen und die Trinkflasche zu halten. Ich weiß nicht wie viele Flaschen ich schon verloren habe, die halten nicht, schon gar nicht in einem Bike, das auch bischen die Trails rocken soll. Halter mit seiteneingriff sind meiner Erfahrung nach noch schlimmer. Die schau ich böse an und die Trinkflasche fällt. 
Nettes Teil am Rennrad. Unnötig weil unpraktisch am MTB, zumindest allem jenseits von CC.


----------



## Speziazlizt (25. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Eigentlich brauchen wir das gar nicht diskutieren. Passt doch eh nicht. Ich denke mal, Stefan hat einen 190/50mm Dämpfer vorgesehen/ausgesucht (200/50 macht auch keinen Sinn, denn warum unnötig Platzprobleme aufkommen lassen). Das heißt dann, eine 0,5Liter Trinkflasche wäre ziemlich exakt genauso lang wie die Dämpfereinbaulänge. Dazu dann rund 75mm Durchmesser, also mehr als doppelt so breit wie das Sitzrohr. Jetzt probiert das mal oben unter zu bringen und noch Platz zu haben um die Flasche rein und raus zu holen. Das wird nicht klappen. Bei dem Funktionsmuster dürfte eine Flasche nicht rein passen. Und dann brauch man noch Platz zum rein und raus holen. Also, vergesst das mal wieder  ...



Es bleibt immer noch die Möglichkeit die Flasche zur Seite zu entnehmen


----------



## foreigner (25. August 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Es bleibt immer noch die Möglichkeit die Flasche zur Seite zu entnehmen


Sorry, hab gerad nochmal oben etwas zugefügt. Da steht meine Antwort darauf. Außerdem passt die Trinkfalsche auch so schon kaum rein (vermutlich nicht.).


----------



## H.B.O (25. August 2014)

sorry foreigner Deine sehr guten ansätze in allen ehren aber die wortwahl ist manchmal echt daneben. wenn etwas für dich indiskutabel ist dann diskutier einfach nicht mit.

von "die ganze optik versauen" kann keine rede sein. manchem gefallen bögen manchem nicht- so einfach ist das. woher weißt Du dass ein kleiner bogen auch nur einen käufer abschreckt ? das muster hat einen bogen, mir gefällts und es hat auch noch funktionelle vorteile, das ist nicht vergleichbar mit zwanghaftem umwerfergequetsche um jeden preis. wenn du nach der legitimation für die flasche fragst, wieviel % haben denn bislang für ausschließlich gerade rohre gevotet ?

die aufgezählten nachteile des bogens dürften angesichts seiner ausprägung minimal sein. wieviel wiegt das mehr 10 g ? weniger steif ? ich bin nicht vom fach aber dass da ein signifikanter unterschied bestehen soll, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen . kommt mir bisschen vor wie das pauschale hydroformingverweigererblabla: "ein gerades rohr ist immer leichter und steifer" (ich hab vergessen von wem das ist, könnte aber liteville gewesen sein)- ist zwar richtig aber nur die halbe wahrheit, mit hydroforming kann man platz schaffen schweißanbindungen verbessern etc..

wenn auch bei einem bogen keine flasche passt hat es sich erledigt- sonst würde ich sagen diskutieren und abstimmen


----------



## nuts (25. August 2014)

Dämpfer ist 200 x 57 mm. Treffe morgen oder heute das Funktionsmuster das erste Mal, hat noch nichts besser geholfen als einfach mal eine Trinkflasche rein zu halten, um zu gucken, wie sie passt / passen könnte


----------



## mpmarv (25. August 2014)

Sorry foreigner, ich habe auch nicht FÜR den F-Halter gestimmt! Er ist ja auch nicht essenziell wichtig und ist hinten an zu stellen.
Aber wenn er ohne funktionale Einbußen und geringe optische Veränderungn möglich ist, warum denn nicht?
Würdest du den Fhalter genau wie den Umwerfer in eine Umfrage packen, würde das Ergebnis anders aussehen.
Gleiches Spiel könntest du mit dem Umwerfer machen. Werf ihn zusammen mit wichtigen Fahreigenschaften in eine Umfrage, dann wäre er den Leuten auch egal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (25. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Dämpfer ist 200 x 57 mm. Treffe morgen oder heute das Funktionsmuster das erste Mal, hat noch nichts besser geholfen als einfach mal eine Trinkflasche rein zu halten, um zu gucken, wie sie passt / passen könnte


Ui, dann ist´s ja doch ein Dämpfer mit 57mm Hub geworden. 
Ich vermute, dann geht die Flasche gerad so auf Press rein, spätestens, wenn man den Bogen noch größer macht. Entnahme wird aber definitiv nur zur Seite möglich sein. Und dann? Dann wollt ihr im Ernst an dieses Bike einen Flaschenhalter mit seitlicher Entnahme bauen? Also mal ehrlich, an ein Rad was flott bergab gehen soll und auch Sprünge mitmacht (und bisher alle Anlagen dafür hat) soll dann ein Flaschenhalter der beim ersten heftigeren Stoß die Flasche frei gibt?
Und dafür versaut man dann die ganze Optik des Rades (Ja, genau das ist aber eben meine persönliche Meinung. Ich kann Hängebäuche an Fahrrädern ungefähr so viel leiden wie an Frauen ).
Sorry, aber da bin ich einfach dagegen. Wäre eine Entnahme nach oben möglich, würde ich den Wunsch nach Flaschenhalter ja verstehen. So aber definitiv nicht.
Zu den Kräften: Normal bekommt so ein Unterrohr vor allem Zugkräfte (was natürlich Ideal ist), dazu noch teilweise Druck und Torsionskräfte. Um so größere Bogen man da aber rein setzt, um so mehr erzeugt man zusätzlich Biegekräfte. Und bei Biegekräften muss schon gut Material dazu gepackt werden um auf die gleichen Werte bei Steifigkeit und Stabilität zu kommen. Da reden wir nicht von 10g. Da benötigt man ja schon mehr Material für den bloßen Bogen, (ohne die Wandstärke erhöht zu haben, was aber sicherlich nötig ist).
Und weil das Beispiel schon kam: Liteville benutzt durchaus Hydroforming. Das sind keien einfachen Rundrohre die da zusammengebruzelt werden. Nur eben da wo es sinnvoll ist. Die Bikes haben nicht umsonst ein super Steifigkeits-/Gewichtsverhältnis und sind dazu sehr stabil.


----------



## Speziazlizt (25. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Sorry, hab gerad nochmal oben etwas zugefügt. Da steht meine Antwort darauf. Außerdem passt die Trinkfalsche auch so schon kaum rein (vermutlich nicht.).



Dann hast du vermutlich bislang nie den richtigen Halter ausprobiert oder ganz besonders ruppige Trails. Ich bin in den letzten Monaten wieder viel HT gefahren, mit Flasche im Halter (noch oben raus zu nehmen) und hab diese nicht verloren (auch auf Trails nicht). Und wenn man z.B. die Bilder von Jared Graves EWS Teilnahmen sieht, ist die Flasche jedesmal an ihrem Platz, im Halter.

Falls nun tatsächlich keine Flasche hineinpassen sollte bleibt aber immer noch die Außenvariante a la Jared Graves - wenn es natürlich auch nicht Option Nr1 ist.

Bei einer Sache bin ich allerding mit @foreigner - man muss sich nicht unbedingt verbiegen und auf Teufel komm raus den Rahmen abändern nur damit ein Halter Platz hätte wenn dies Nachteile für Steifigkeit, Gewicht oder Optik (ohne den Halter) hätte.


----------



## daVe_87 (25. August 2014)

Rucksack + Trinkblase statt Flaschenhalter.

Pro:
- deutlich mehr Volumen als eine Flasche (750ml), zumal evtl nur ne 500ml Flasche passen würde
- bissl Proviant kann auch mit rein (Müsliriegel, whatever...)
- Rahmen muss nicht angepasst werden

Contra:
- man muss einen Rucksack tragen (*omfg* dieses krasse Mehrgewicht )

Mir ist zwar auch noch nie ne Flasche aus meinem HT - FHalter (BBB) gefallen, aber ich bin jetzt auch nich der massive Trailheizer.


----------



## foreigner (25. August 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Dann hast du vermutlich bislang nie den richtigen Halter ausprobiert oder ganz besonders ruppige Trails. Ich bin in den letzten Monaten wieder viel HT gefahren, mit Flasche im Halter (noch oben raus zu nehmen) und hab diese nicht verloren (auch auf Trails nicht). Und wenn man z.B. die Bilder von Jared Graves EWS Teilnahmen sieht, ist die Flasche jedesmal an ihrem Platz, im Halter.
> 
> Falls nun tatsächlich keine Flasche hineinpassen sollte bleibt aber immer noch die Außenvariante a la Jared Graves - wenn es natürlich auch nicht Option Nr1 ist.
> 
> Bei einer Sache bin ich allerding mit @foreigner - man muss sich nicht unbedingt verbiegen und auf Teufel komm raus den Rahmen abändern nur damit ein Halter Platz hätte wenn dies Nachteile für Steifigkeit, Gewicht oder Optik (ohne den Halter) hätte.


Ja, bei den EWS typen habe ich mich auch schon gewundert. Scheint Flaschen-Flaschenhalterkombinationen zu geben, die Tatsächlich ganz gut halten. Seitenentnahme haben die aber auch nicht.


----------



## FloRider85 (25. August 2014)

Ich bin hier die meiste Zeit stiller Mitleser, aber jetzt muss ich mich mal äußern.

@foreigner : Recht Kompromissbereit scheinst du ja nicht zu sein. Ich habe das Gefühl du willst hier mit Biegen und Brechen das perfekte Bike für dich bauen ohne auf die Bedürfnisse und Geschmäcker anderer einzugehen. Mit welcher Vehemenz du hier die Meinungen anderer immer runterbügelst find ich nicht besonders zielführend. Gerade bei einem Bike für eine Community sollte man bisschen offener sein... Sorry, aber das musste ich mal loswerden.

Meine Meinung und ich bin dann auch raus hier.


----------



## foreigner (25. August 2014)

Also, bei mir ist das einfach so: Wenn ich echt nur eine kleine Runde fahren will, dann nehme ich nichts mit und brauch auch nichts. Dann würde aber auch keine Trinkflasche nehmen. Wenn ich so lange fahre, dass ich etwas mitnehmen möchte, dann möchte ich aber auf jeden Fall mehr als einen halben Liter mitnehmen und dann fahre ich so weit, dass ich auch gerne ein Minitool und einen Schlauch und Minipumpe dabei habe, weil dann heimschieben nicht schön wird. Also, habe ich dann eh einen Rucksack. Daher nutze ich Flasche nicht.


----------



## H.B.O (25. August 2014)

-flaschenhalter mit seitlichem eingriff hat spec. 29 enduro auch-klappt super , kein problem

-ok 20 g-geschenkt

- weiß nicht ob das zitat liteville war und ist auch schon etwas her-dass die mittlerweile hydroforming verwenden ist klar, hat ja vorteile


----------



## FloRider85 (25. August 2014)

Ich fahr auch ohne Flasche. Für mich kommt ein Flaschenhalter am Bike auch nicht in Frage, aber deshalb will ich hier keinen meine Meinung aufdrängen...


----------



## mpmarv (25. August 2014)

Ein Kumpel von mir hatte ca. 1 Jahr an seinem Stumpy einen seitlichen Fhalter von Speci und die Flasche ist nicht einmal rausgefallen.
Gefahren sind wir u.a. schlimmstes Wurzelgerappel in steilem Gelände, große aufeinanderfolgende Steinstufen mit ca. 35-40cm Höhe und es hat gehalten. Sind wir mal ehrlich... Die meisten AM/Endurotreiber springen doch gar nicht oder rappeln schnell Wurzelteppiche runter. Von daher wird es bei dem Großteil der Käufer (mit richtigem Fhalter) kein Problem darstellen.

Um in dem Zug die Nachteile vom Hängebauch aufzugreifen... bei og. Hersteller scheinbar auch kein Thema?


----------



## ultima88 (25. August 2014)

Macht 2 Bohrungen rein und fertig. Sollen die Leute die nen Halter wollen gucken wie sie ihre Flasche reinbekommen. 

Ist sowas wirklich ein Kaufgrund?? Unglaublich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (25. August 2014)

@FloRider85 : Gerade bei dem Punkt hier geht´s auch darum, ob sich das Bike verkauft. Wenn das Ding geil ausschaut, ist´s halt einfach schon mal zumindest ein Punkt, der die Leute stark auf das Bike aufmerksam macht. So, jetzt kann man sich darüber streiten, ob ein Hängebauch schön oder hässlich ist - aus meiner Sicht ist er das nicht und wenn man im Forum so herumschaut, bin ich damit auch nicht der Einzige. Ein Flaschenhalter zieht als Verkaufsargument jedoch kaum.
Ich möchte auch gar nicht jede Meinung runterbügeln, aber man kann doch Sachen auch mal ausdiskutieren und seine Erfahrungen austauschen. Das wurde in der Vergangenheit hier im Forum viel mehr gemacht und ich bedauere dieses Nachlassen. Wenn H.B.O. jetzt mit einem Flaschenhalter ums Eck kommt, der das alles, kann, dann kann das gut sein und ich bügel das auch nicht runter.
@H.B.O : 100g aufwärts halte ich aber für realistischer.


----------



## Jierdan (25. August 2014)

Ich dachte, wir seien hier um unsere Meinung kundzutun.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. August 2014)

Vielleicht liegt es ja an meiner Größe, aber ich muss bei meinem HT schon so weit nach unten greifen, dass ich die Flasche während der Fahrt grad so erreiche, und das ist dann schon kein ganz stabiler Fahrzustand mehr. Dann das Ding noch unterm Dämpfer seitlich raus reißen und wieder rein fummeln? Ich weiß nicht, da nehm ich lieber nen leichten, gut belüfteten Daypack mit, bei dem ich die Flasche an die Seite stecke. Denn ich trinke meistens dann wenn ich kurz anhalte, auch wenn die Flasche am Rahmen steckt. Da ist der Flaschenhalter dann nur ein Komfortfeature weil ich leichter dran komme als seitlich am Rucksack. 
Während der Fahrt geht das Trinken im Gelände irgendwie nur mit Camelback wirklich komfortabel. Achja, und ne 0.5er würden bei mir für die 1,5h Feierabendrunde schon in Herbst/Winter nur knapp reichen, 0,75 müssen Minimum mit. Somit müsste man zwei einpacken. Landen wir wieder beim Rucksack.

Der einzige Grund weshalb ich bei kurzen Runden Flaschen vorziehe: ich kann sie in den Geschirrspüler stecken.
Übrigens benutze ich seit Jahren ne 0,75L Specializedflasche mit Speci-Ribcage, da ist noch keine Flasche raus gekommen. Mich stört der Bogen so wie er da gerade drin ist nicht. Wenn da noch ne 0.5er Pulle rein passt setzt meinetwegen die Bohrungen, ich würde wohl trotzdem keinen Flaschenhalter montieren.


----------



## daVe_87 (25. August 2014)

Mein BBB Fueltank (gut für 750ml Flaschen) wiegt 66g und mir ist noch keine Flasche rausgeflogen, auch bei aggressiven CC Rennen.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (25. August 2014)

Zum Flaschenhalter:

Pro: 
- Kein Platz im Rucksack verschwendet (=> kleinerer Rucksack, wieder ein paar Gramm gespaart)
- Weniger Gewicht auf dem Rücken, find ich grad zum Hochfahren sehr angenehm
- Flasche ist viel schneller aufgefüllt als Trinkbeutel

Kontra:
- Flasche hat weniger Kapazität als Beutel
- Optik??

Ich fahr, je nach Tour, das eine oder das andere. Lange Strecken ohne Trinkwasser => Beutel; Platzbedarf für Protektoren und warme Kleidung => Flasche. Eine Flasche rausgefallen ist allenfalls mal bei 'nem Sturz. Bei mir kommen die Schläge normalerweise von unten, deshalb beutelts die Flasche da so schnell nicht aus dem Halter raus - trotz seitlichem Eingriff


----------



## foreigner (25. August 2014)

Die Sache ist doch ganz einfach (deswegen ist es auch keine Meinung aufdrängen, sich dafür oder dagegen auszusprechen):
Am Ende kommen die unterschiedlichen Designs zur Wahl und die technischen Vor- und Nachteile wollte das Team ja eh kommentieren. Beim einen steht dann halt dabei, dass eine 0,5er Flasche mit Seitenentnahme da ins Rahmendreieck passt, beim anderen steht´s nicht.
So einfach.


----------



## foreigner (25. August 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Eine Flasche rausgefallen ist allenfalls mal bei 'nem Sturz. Bei mir kommen die Schläge normalerweise von unten, deshalb beutelts die Flasche da so schnell nicht aus dem Halter raus - trotz seitlichem Eingriff


Vielleicht fahr ich halt komisch.


----------



## H.B.O (25. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ja, bei den EWS typen habe ich mich auch schon gewundert. Scheint Flaschen-Flaschenhalterkombinationen zu geben, die Tatsächlich ganz gut halten. Seitenentnahme haben die aber auch nicht.


....


----------



## Jierdan (25. August 2014)

Schön ist des jetzt aber au net...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.B.O (25. August 2014)

ging mir um den sidecage, nicht um den rest- (den großen bogen find ich so lala)


----------



## Jierdan (25. August 2014)

Ich mein den sidecage^^


----------



## H.B.O (25. August 2014)

in natura ganz ok, in der serie wären da ja nur löcher, wer einen flaschenhalter will wird wohl die optik eines sidecage verschmerzen können- alternative wäre ja keiner oder unter dem unterrohr (letzteres sieht zumindest gefährlich aus wenn man der flasche bombenoptik gibt)


----------



## foreigner (25. August 2014)

Wir werden sehen, was für ein Design abgestimmt wird und wie wichtig den Leuten dabei die Trinkflasche ist. Ich dachte nach der Systemdiskussion zwar, wir hätten das leidige Thema endlich abgehakt; gut, dann halt nochmal.
Dann die bitte ans Team: @nuts : Könnt ihr in die Vorlage noch ein maßstäblichen Flaschenhalter mit Flasche basteln?
Damit es nicht bei der bloßen Behauptung bleibt "Bei meinem Design geht ein Flaschenhalter rein", sondern, dass man es auch sehen kann, dass es so ist.

Übrigens @H.B.O : "Geradrohr-Fetischismus", tolles Wort.


----------



## H.B.O (25. August 2014)

ich hätte auch gerne noch eine ersatzschlauchaufnahme im rahmendreieck  kein witz, ich wage nur nicht das offen zu fordern


----------



## foreigner (25. August 2014)

Tust du doch gerade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.B.O (25. August 2014)

uups


----------



## Affekopp (25. August 2014)

Gibt scheinbar doch noch den *Hoffnungsschimmer* einen *Flaschenhalter *einzubauen. Fahre nie mit Rucksack, außer wenn ich länger als 4 Std. unterwegs bin. Getränke kommen bei mir grundsätzlich ans Rad und nicht auf den Rücken. 

Specialized zeigt ja auch das es geht. Mir wäre es wurscht wie/wo am Rad. Muss auch keine große Flasche rein. Bin auch kein Sidecage Fan. Aber wenn es die Lösung in Kombination mit einer 0,5er Flasche ist, wäre es Geil . 

Die Personen die keinen wollen sollen halt nichts montieren, oder sich Silikon in die Löcher schmieren


----------



## LB Jörg (25. August 2014)

Ich bin ja auch für die Flaschenmöglichkeit, aber wenn dann so ein Hängebauch wie beim Speiseeis rauskommt...niemals werd ich mir so eine Konstruktion kaufen...niiiiiiiiemals 

G.


----------



## BrandX (25. August 2014)

Das ganze Konzept ist aus meiner Sicht leider ein fauler Kompromiß.Würde man den Eingelenker mit Abstützung konstruieren,hätte man
ganz andere Möglichkeiten.Der Hinterbau wäre stabiler,was die Querkräfte angeht.Den Dämpfer könnte man parallel zum Oberrohr verlaufen
lassen und somit wesentlich mehr Platz im Rahmendreieck generieren,um einen Flaschenhalter unterzubringen.Dieses Y-Blech wäre über-
flüssig.Das Schwingenlager wird geringer belastet und der Optik würde es auch gut tun.Dieses ganze Gedängel muß jetzt nur gemacht
werden um ein Lagerpunkt einzusparen.Aus der Abstimmung ging nur hervor,das es ein einfacher Eingelenker werden sollte.Das bedeutet
für mich nicht zwangsläufig,das man den nicht abstützen darf.Der nicht abgestützte Eingelenker ist das labilste aller Systeme und braucht
normalerweise ein breites stabiles Lager damit es ausreichend funktioniert.Das sehe ich bei der Konstruktion nicht unbedingt.Vorallem bei
einem Bike für 2,6 Mille erwarte ich da einfach mehr.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## LB Jörg (25. August 2014)

BrandX schrieb:


> Das ganze Konzept ist aus meiner Sicht leider ein fauler Kompromiß.Würde man den Eingelenker mit Abstützung konstruieren,hätte man
> ganz andere Möglichkeiten.Der Hinterbau wäre stabiler,was die Querkräfte angeht.Den Dämpfer könnte man parallel zum Oberrohr verlaufen
> lassen und somit wesentlich mehr Platz im Rahmendreieck generieren,um einen Flaschenhalter unterzubringen.Dieses Y-Blech wäre über-
> flüssig.Das Schwingenlager wird geringer belastet und der Optik würde es auch gut tun.Dieses ganze Gedängel muß jetzt nur gemacht
> ...



Sagen wir mal, ein fauler Komprimiss wirds wenn man das Hauptlager nicht stark genug macht. 
Hätte aber auch für eine Abstüzung plädiert.

G.


----------



## foreigner (25. August 2014)

Es gab einen ordentlichen abgestützten Eingelenker, der ist´s leider nicht geworden.


----------



## Kharne (25. August 2014)

Ich frage mich warum überhaupt am Desing getüftelt wird, wenn doch der Hinterbau noch garnicht final ist? Bis jetzt ist der Eingelenker nur unter Vorbehalt gesetzt, wenn sich die Funktionsmuster nicht beweisen wird der Hinterbau verworfen und ein anderer genommen...


----------



## Plumpssack (25. August 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Und was macht da ein halbes Kilo am Rahmen? Dann kostet der sub 10 Kilo Aufbau halt nen Tausender mehr, oh mein Gott wir werden alle sterben.
> 
> Dafür hält er dann länger. Oder steh ich hier mit dem Wunsch nach nem dauerhaltbaren (>5 Jahre) Bike alleine da?


Ich weiß wirklich nicht, weshalb ein 130mm Rahmen mit 3kg zu leicht sein sollte.. Das wiegen viele "echte" Enduro Rahmen mit denen man (eigene Erfahrung) auch locker beispielsweise in Leogang die DH runter brettern kann. Und wir haben hier einen Eingelenker..


----------



## BrandX (25. August 2014)

Mir geht es auch um die Argumentation der Umsetzung.Ich habe ja selbst noch einen nicht abgestützten Eingelenker bei mir stehen.
War mein erstes MTB.Hier ist aber das minimalistische Konzept konsequent umgesetzt worden.Zwei große Lager im Unterrohr(Abstand 5cm), verbunden mit einer Bananenschwinge.Danach kommen dann nur noch die beiden Anlenkpunkte für den Dämpfer.Weniger Gelenke kann
kein Fully haben.Nachteil ist hier natürlich die Länge der Schwinge bzw der Abstand vom Drehpunkt zur Hinterachse.Bei meinem Rahmen
in Größe S sind das 500mm,obwohl die virtuelle Kettenstrebenlänge auch nur 430mm beträgt.Wenn man von einer klassischen Schwinge
ausgeht.Kurz ausgedrückt: Das System ist sehr simpel und relativ wartungsarm aber auch nicht optimal verwindungssteif.Der jetzige
Prototyp bekommt durch die Dämpferverlängerung 2 zusätzliche Lager,die aber das grundsätzliche Problem auch nicht beheben können.
Dazu noch ein relativ schmales Schwingenlager.Da nehme ich doch lieber noch zusätzlich ein Gelenk in Kauf und erspar mir viele Probleme
durch eine Abstützung.Daher würde ich es am sinnvollsten finden,ob man über dieses Thema nicht noch einmal abstimmen könnte.Also
entweder simpel mit 3-Punktanlenkung ohne Abstützung oder stabiler mit 5-Punktanlenkung mit Abstützung,so wie es nahezu alle anderen
Hersteller auch machen.Sei es nun VPP,Maestro,DW-Link etc.Denn ich glaube,vielen war bei der ersten Abstimmung diese Tragweite gar
nicht bewußt.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## atrox1miles (25. August 2014)

Also ich hab hier nochmal einen entwurf gemacht. Der ist sicher stabieler und leichter als meine anderen, die design idee ist aber die selbe: eine geschwungene linie die den dämpfer nicht "wahllos platziert" ausschauen lässt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (25. August 2014)

Nicht dieses thema schon wieder!
ohne verlängerung keine vernünftige progression!

design ist nun mal auch für die techn konstruktion wichtig.

flaschenhalter nur dann, wenns keine techn oder optischen nachteile hat.


----------



## BrandX (25. August 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Nicht dieses thema schon wieder!
> ohne verlängerung keine vernünftige progression!


Das stimmt so nicht.Durch eine Abstützung ergeben sich wieder ganz andere Werte.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## ONE78 (25. August 2014)

Ja aber abstützung wollten die meisten nicht. Ich war auch für eine abstützung, inzwischen glaube ich, das geht auch gut ohne. Man hat bei jedem konzept vor und nachteile. Die nachteile muss man eben konstruktiv ausbügeln bzw in den griff bekommen. Jedesmal das konzept ändern, wenn ein problem auftaucht wird nicht sehr zielführend sein.


----------



## foreigner (25. August 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ich weiß wirklich nicht, weshalb ein 130mm Rahmen mit 3kg zu leicht sein sollte.. Das wiegen viele "echte" Enduro Rahmen mit denen man (eigene Erfahrung) auch locker beispielsweise in Leogang die DH runter brettern kann. Und wir haben hier einen Eingelenker..


Sehr richtig. Mehr als 2,7kg in einer mittleren Größe braucht das Bike in Serie nicht wiegen und sollte dennoch lange halten. Das Funktionsmuster ist sicher nicht aus windigen Teilen zusammengebaut und noch nichtmal konfiziert, etc. 
Da geht noch was ...


----------



## foreigner (25. August 2014)

Zurück zum Thema:
Gefällt irgendwem sowas in die Richtung:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dann kann ich das auch nochmal schöner machen.


----------



## xTr3Me (25. August 2014)

Schaut arg Strive'ig aus. (Der Teil am Sitzrohr)


----------



## ONE78 (25. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema:
> Gefällt irgendwem sowas in die Richtung:
> 
> 
> ...


Ich find die varianten mit "Henkel" besser. Dieses ganze hydroforming für optik und irgendwelche sichtkanten bla bla kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich sehe es da wie letzte seite schon angesprochen. Hydroforming nur da wo man aus technischer sicht etwas verbessert, Schweißnähte, gussets,... Und nicht für einen flaschenhalter.
Man darf einfach auch nicht vergessen, das solche rohrsätze den rahmen auch unnötig verteuern und mir wäre  für mein framekit ein richtig guter dämpfer tausendmal wichtiger als eine sichtkante fur die eisdiele.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (25. August 2014)

Sorry... bin grad im Pre-Eurobike-Stress, deswegen hatte ich wenig Zeit die letzten Tage. Hier mal was zum Thema Flaschenhalter (für ne kleine Flasche habe ich grad kein CAD-Modell zur Hand, damit wirds aber nicht viel besser):



Ich denke dazu braucht man nicht viel zu sagen...

Was ich mich aber immer wieder Frage:
Wir bauen hier doch ein richtiges Heizgerät... aber wer geht zum ballern ohne Werkzeug im Rucksack aus dem Haus?
Ich bin kein Materialmörder, aber irgendwas bekommt man doch immer mal wieder kaputt und zwar genau dann, wenn man möglichst weit von daheim entfernt ist. Alleine deswegen geht der (Trink-)rucksack mit auf jede noch so kleine Runde. Außerdem ist da praktischerweise ein Rückenprotektor drin, beim Heizen auch eine sinnvolle Angelegenheit...

Ich denke die Bilder im Kopf, wie das Rad eingesetzt werden sollte unterscheiden sich doch sehr stark von User zu User. Ich sehe die Karre keinesfalls als eierlegende Wollmilchsau... die Videos im ersten Artikel beschreiben den Einsatzzweck doch ganz ansehnlich  Zur Erinnerung: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/icb-2-0-es-geht-los-definition-des-konzepts.700897/

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## nuts (25. August 2014)

Ich mach Dir gleich den Specialized und schwärme von einem Werkzeug am Bike 

Die passenden 0,43 l Flaschen verkaufen wir gleich dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (25. August 2014)

Danke für den beweis! 
Jetzt gibt's eigentlich überhaupt keinen grund mehr für den hängebauch!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (25. August 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Danke für den beweis!
> Jetzt gibt's eigentlich überhaupt keinen grund mehr für den hängebauch!



Doch!

... Bier...


----------



## ONE78 (25. August 2014)

Für den bauch gibt's tausend gute gründe


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. August 2014)

Er meinte nicht deinen


----------



## BrandX (26. August 2014)

Das war mir schon vorher klar,das da kein Flaschenhalter reinpaßt.Der Dämpfer steht ja aufgrund der Kinematik wie in Stein gemeißelt
an seiner Stelle.Aber trotzdem natürlich ein Dank an Stefan für seine Mühe.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## mpmarv (26. August 2014)

Danke @Stefan.Stark - dann wird es halt ein geiles Bike ohne Fhalter 

Wann wird eeeeeeeendlich über die Designs abgestimmt bzw. habt ihr schon Designs intern diskutiert? 
Die Realisierbarkeit von superturbo No.2 würde mich doch stark interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.B.O (26. August 2014)

sehr schade, ich will keinen schwitzigen zwerg mit mir rumtragen. muss mal schaun ob ich meine begeisterung für das bike wiederfinde, hat ja schon ein paar mal geklappt


----------



## Plumpssack (26. August 2014)

Wenn wir hier gerade an dem Flaschenhalter vorbeikommen müssen wir in dem anderen Thread nur noch gegen den Umwerfer durchsetzen. In Kombination damit, dass der Konstrukteur endlich formuliert hat, dass die Kiste zum heizen wird kann das nur noch ein richtig geiler Rahmen werden


----------



## FloRider85 (26. August 2014)

Einen hab ich noch


----------



## christian_1975 (26. August 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal, ein fauler Komprimiss wirds wenn man das Hauptlager nicht stark genug macht.
> Hätte aber auch für eine Abstüzung plädiert.
> 
> G.



Tja, wie schon Gerhardt Polt gesagt hat: wenn eine Sache mal genetisch versaut ist, kann man das mit Prügel alleine nicht mehr korrigieren,....
kann mich da BrandX nur anschliessen.


----------



## Speziazlizt (26. August 2014)

@FloRider85  Sehr heiß! Sieht aber fast nach einer Cabon Variante aus.


----------



## FloRider85 (26. August 2014)

Ich denke, dass das auch mit Alu ohne Probleme zu realisieren ist... bin aber kein Ingenieur, von daher habe ich leider keine Ahnung


----------



## H.B.O (26. August 2014)

FloRider85 schrieb:


> Einen hab ich noch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 316806


sehr furesque aber hübsch, carbon ?


----------



## FloRider85 (26. August 2014)

Was ist denn furesque?


----------



## Kharne (26. August 2014)

FloRider85 schrieb:


> Einen hab ich noch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 316806



Wo ist der Kotzsmiley hin? Das grün-blau geht ja garnicht, arbeitest du bei Radon oder Cube?


----------



## xTr3Me (26. August 2014)

FloRider85 schrieb:


> Einen hab ich noch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 316806



Hammer Gerät! Mein neuer Favorit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (26. August 2014)

Mal nochmal das Gegenteil:
Gerade Rohre, so gut wie kein Hydroforming, kein Schnick-Schnack, form follows function. Dadurch aber sicherlich leicht und günstig.


----------



## FloRider85 (26. August 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Wo ist der Kotzsmiley hin? Das grün-blau geht ja garnicht, arbeitest du bei Radon oder Cube?



Deine Meinung ist Gesetz oder wie?


----------



## daVe_87 (26. August 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Wo ist der Kotzsmiley hin? Das grün-blau geht ja garnicht, arbeitest du bei Radon oder Cube?





FloRider85 schrieb:


> Deine Meinung ist Gesetz oder wie?



Hier sind alle gleich, aber manche sind eben gleicher.  

Meinen Farbgeschmack triffts aber auch nich ganz.
Das was du am Hauptrahmen grün hast in blau und das was du blau hast in schwarz, dazu ne schwarze Schwinge, das wär meine Wahl 

Wenn man dann noch Speziazlizt's Post mit einbezieht, gefällt mir die Form von FloRider85's Design besser, als die Version von foreigner. Das liegt aber nicht am Hydroforming, sondern daran, dass ich einfach diese asymmetrischen Schwingen so ultrah*sslich finde.


----------



## Speziazlizt (26. August 2014)

Es geht ja auch erstmal nicht um die Farbe - sondern um die Formen.


----------



## FloRider85 (26. August 2014)

daVe_87 schrieb:


> Hier sind alle gleich, aber manche sind eben gleicher.
> 
> Meinen Farbgeschmack triffts aber auch nich ganz.
> Das was du am Hauptrahmen grün hast in blau und das was du blau hast in schwarz, dazu ne schwarze Schwinge, das wär meine Wahl
> ...


----------



## daVe_87 (26. August 2014)

FloRider85 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 316834


Gekauft!


----------



## foreigner (26. August 2014)

Mich würde an dem Entwurf der Hängebauch wesentlich mehr stören. Find´s nämlich sonst gar nicht so schlecht. Strebe am Hinterbau fehlt natürlich noch, bzw. müsste da etwas angepasst werden.


----------



## daVe_87 (26. August 2014)

Ja, also darüber könnt man ja sprechen, etwas weniger Hängebauch, aber sonst sieht das Bike schon sehr gut aus.

Jeder hat da eben seine eigenen Vorlieben und ich weiß jetzt auch nicht, ob es konstruktionsbedingt nicht vielleicht doch sinnvoller (weil steifer) ist, einen asym. Hinterbau zu haben. Sofern das aber nicht der Fall ist, und wie schon oft gesagt ist die Optik ein wichtiger Kaufgrund, wäre eine asym. Schwinge ein *sehr dickes* Contra für mich.


----------



## FloRider85 (26. August 2014)

Da fällt mir auch gleich noch ein Name ein: *TRA*il*BI*tch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (26. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> [...] Find´s nämlich sonst gar nicht so schlecht. Strebe am Hinterbau fehlt natürlich noch, bzw. müsste da etwas angepasst werden.



Welche Strebe? Von der Seitenansicht in die Tiefe, quasi über den Reifen?


----------



## H.B.O (26. August 2014)

man könnte auch sagen (GT) fury-esque (das alte..)


----------



## H.B.O (26. August 2014)

mal kurz ot: gibt es eigentlich keinen umwerfer für iscg-mount ?


----------



## daVe_87 (26. August 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> mal kurz ot: gibt es eigentlich keinen umwerfer für iscg-mount ?


Wenn ich mir das hier so ansehe http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...-2-fach-umwerfer-blackspire-stinger-e-iscg-05 scheint es sowas zu geben.


----------



## Speziazlizt (26. August 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> mal kurz ot: gibt es eigentlich keinen umwerfer für iscg-mount ?



Stinger Kettenführung mit Umwerfer. Ob die noch hergestellt wird ???





Edit: Der Platz muss trotzdem da sein. Für das zweite Kettenblatt und den Umwerfer.


----------



## H.B.O (26. August 2014)

danke, hmmmm, wäre interessant wie das vom platz her ist. wir könnten doch eine abgespeckte variante dazu geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daVe_87 (26. August 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Stinger Kettenführung mit Umwerfer. Ob die noch hergestellt wird ???


Zur Not selber herstellen?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. August 2014)

Wurde doch schon durch gekaut, e-Type Umwerfer an ISCG brauchen zu viel Platz na ner Stelle wo er wohl nicht da ist.


----------



## H.B.O (26. August 2014)

sorry hab ich überlesen, is nur komisch da der platz ja teilidentisch zu dem einer oberen führung sein müsste, ab wenns bereits gecheckt wurde...


----------



## daVe_87 (26. August 2014)

Ist dann auch an mir vorbeigegangen.


----------



## coastalwolf (26. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Mal nochmal das Gegenteil:
> Gerade Rohre, so gut wie kein Hydroforming, kein Schnick-Schnack, form follows function. Dadurch aber sicherlich leicht und günstig.


 That´s it. Keep it simple. So wird der Rahmen zeitlos und wäre für mich eine Option. Für den Zeitgeist kann sich jeder bei der Farbe austoben. 
Zu Beginn dann noch die mehrmals geforderte Signature-Edition von Jürgen. Geschweißt in Deutschland by Alutech. Also dafür würde ich den einen oder anderen Euro mehr in den Frame-Kit investieren.


----------



## ONE78 (26. August 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> sorry hab ich überlesen, is nur komisch da der platz ja teilidentisch zu dem einer oberen führung sein müsste, ab wenns bereits gecheckt wurde...



Problem bei den etype/lowDM ist die bautiefe nach innen. Wenn der am rahmen fest ist braucht man eben den platz um mit dem hinterbau dran vorbei zu kommen. Ist schwierig.
wenn man den an der schwinge befestigt ist der bauraum besser in den griff zu bekommen. Leider leidet darunter wohl der schaltkomfort...damit könnte ich leben ;-)


----------



## bsg (27. August 2014)

Das Drössiger ist ja nicht gerade schön und das komische Sitzrohr braucht man nicht, aber offenbar schaffen die bei 420mm Kettenstrebe (27.5) noch einen Umwerfer ohne riesige Verrenkung. Bei dem Raum sollte es doch auch noch ohne Abstützung gehen, oder? 

Inspiration?

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1691938


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. August 2014)

Bei denen sitzt ja der Drehpunkt auch nicht oben überm Tretlager weil es viergelenker ist. Und deshalb hängt da keine Strebe im Schwenkbereich des Umwerfers rum


----------



## bsg (27. August 2014)

Nicht über dem Tretlager? 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1691973


----------



## -N0bodY- (27. August 2014)

Und was zum Geier will man mit so kacken kurzen Kettenstreben? Irgendwann sitzen wir alle hinter der Hinterrad Nabe. Und der Umwerfer ist mMn an unserem Rad auch völlig überflüssig. just my 2 cent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (27. August 2014)

Einteiliges Oberrohr (soll Gewicht sparen) und dennoch "flüssiger" Übergang von Oberrohr und Sitzstreben.


----------



## -N0bodY- (27. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Einteiliges Oberrohr (soll Gewicht sparen) und dennoch "flüssiger" Übergang von Oberrohr und Sitzstreben.



Das schaut doch richtig harmonisch aus.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. August 2014)

bsg schrieb:


> Nicht über dem Tretlager?
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1691973


Er sitzt aber bei weitem nicht so weit vorne oben wie bei uns. deshalb ist die Relativbewegung zum Kettenblatt nicht so ungünstig und man kann ihn wie beim ICB 1.0 an der Kettenstrebe befestigen. Das soll aber bei der Drehpunktlage von unserem Eingelenker zu eher schlechter Funktion führen, und ausserdem sitz die Strebe noch weiter oben weshalb es zu noch mehr Bauraumproblemen kommt.


----------



## ONE78 (27. August 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Er sitzt aber bei weitem nicht so weit vorne oben wie bei uns. deshalb ist die Relativbewegung zum Kettenblatt nicht so ungünstig und man kann ihn wie beim ICB 1.0 an der Kettenstrebe befestigen. Das soll aber bei der Drehpunktlage von unserem Eingelenker zu eher schlechter Funktion führen, und ausserdem sitz die Strebe noch weiter oben weshalb es zu noch mehr Bauraumproblemen kommt.



Naja, aber der passt da rein!
bei 420mm KS in 27,5 und
bei 430mm KS in 29zoll

der drehpunkt ist über dem tretlager und damit muss das yoke auch am umwerfer vorbei! Ich finde es ein gutes bsp das da, trotz kurzer streben, ein umwerfer platz hat. Ob der nun super oder "nur" gut funktioniert ist doch dabei erstmal egal, das teil will doch eigentlich eh kaum einer haben und wenn diese minderheit dann eben nur ein gut funktionierenden umwerfer bekommt, ist doch erstmal prima.


----------



## ONE78 (27. August 2014)

Prototyp


----------



## _-lupin-_ (27. August 2014)

passt bestimmt net aber ich dachte mir mal ich mach mal was.......


----------



## Groudon (27. August 2014)

Persönlich spreche ich mich auch für ein Design mit geraden Rohren aus! Das macht für mich optisch einfach ein einheitlicheres Bild. Mein Geschmack wird von diesen gebogenen und im Volksmund als "Hängebauchschwein" abgestuften Rohrformen nicht getroffen.

Also DAUMEN HOCH für gerade Rohre mit großen Querschnitten für hohe Steifigkeiten!


----------



## BrandX (27. August 2014)

Vielleicht sollte man für die Eurobike wenigstens einen Kettenstrebenschutz anbringen.Das erspart euch die wahrscheinlich hundertfach
gestellte Frage nach der komischen Schweißnaht in der Mitte.Sieht auch nicht sehr professionell aus,auch wenn es nur ein Muster ist.
Muss ja nicht gleich jeder mitkriegen.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## Affekopp (27. August 2014)

Ich finde den Protoyp der HAMMER. Bin aber auch ein Fan der "Hängebauchschwein" Designs. 

Wenn das Fahrwerk noch weitestgehend Wippfrei wird, hättet Ihr noch einen weiteren potenziellen Käufer. 

Ach, ganz vergessen, es passt ja kein Falschenhalter rein. Somit werde ich spätestens auf der ersten Tour verdursten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -N0bodY- (27. August 2014)

Affekopp schrieb:


> ....Ach, ganz vergessen, es passt ja kein Falschenhalter rein. Somit werde ich spätestens auf der ersten Tour verdursten.




Ist dann ja auch egal, hast es ja dann schon gekauft.


----------



## Plumpssack (27. August 2014)

Affekopp schrieb:


> Ach, ganz vergessen, es passt ja kein Falschenhalter rein. Somit werde ich spätestens auf der ersten Tour verdursten.



Vorher wirst du dich vor Krämpfen nur so winden und vom Prototyp fallen, weil kein Umwerfer dran ist.


----------



## Affekopp (27. August 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Vorher wirst du dich vor Krämpfen nur so winden und vom Prototyp fallen, weil kein Umwerfer dran ist.



 ... ganz vergessen zu Schreiben, "die 3-fach Kurbel darf natürlich nicht fehlen". 

Spaß beiseite...  In der Tat kann ich auf den Umwerfer eher verzichten als auf den Flaschenhalter. Den Berg knüppel ich schon irgendwie hoch (wenn ich was zu trinken habe, wo wir wieder beim Thema wären ). Mit 2-fach habe ich schon schlechte Erfahrungen gesammelt. Das findet man nie das richtige Kettenblatt. Ständig Hoch und Runter - da fehlt einfach das mittlere KB auf dem ich 90% fahre. Dann lieber konsequent 1-fach!

Mir schon klar, dass es für die meisten hier unverständlich wirkt, aber ich nehme z.B. auf meiner Feierabendrunde [25km/750hm] nie und nimmer einen Rucksack mit. Haustüre rein, Klammotten gewechselt (Lycra versteht sich!), Falsche gefüllt und dann nichts wie ab. Der Rucksack kommt bei Strecken >60 KM mit und da fahre ich nicht mit dem Brummer sonder mit meinem HT.


----------



## -N0bodY- (27. August 2014)

Also ich z.B. fahr NIE ohne Rucksack, allein schon wegen dem integrierten Rücken Protector.


----------



## Plumpssack (27. August 2014)

Affekopp schrieb:


> ... ganz vergessen zu Schreiben, "die 3-fach Kurbel darf natürlich nicht fehlen".
> 
> Spaß beiseite...  In der Tat kann ich auf den Umwerfer eher verzichten als auf den Flaschenhalter. Den Berg knüppel ich schon irgendwie hoch (wenn ich was zu trinken habe, wo wir wieder beim Thema wären ). Mit 2-fach habe ich schon schlechte Erfahrungen gesammelt. Das findet man nie das richtige Kettenblatt. Ständig Hoch und Runter - da fehlt einfach das mittlere KB auf dem ich 90% fahre. Dann lieber konsequent 1-fach!
> 
> Mir schon klar, dass es für die meisten hier unverständlich wirkt, aber ich nehme z.B. auf meiner Feierabendrunde [25km/750hm] nie und nimmer einen Rucksack mit. Haustüre rein, Klammotten gewechselt (Lycra versteht sich!), Falsche gefüllt und dann nichts wie ab. Der Rucksack kommt bei Strecken >60 KM mit und da fahre ich nicht mit dem Brummer sonder mit meinem HT.


Ich mag meinen Camelbak Charge für die Hausrunde lieber als matschige Trinkflaschen. Da kann man dann noch einen Schlauch, ein Multitool und eine kleine Pumpe mitnehmen und man merkt nichts auf dem Rücken.


----------



## BrandX (27. August 2014)

Ein Sack reicht mir für den Hometrail und den hab ich nicht aufm Rücken.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konsti-d (28. August 2014)

@Affekopp  und andere:
haben Leute die Lycra tragen denn ernsthaft Kaufinteresse an so nem Rad? Braucht´s da nicht Carbon oder mindestens Liteville?
Ist ehrlich gesagt kein Scherz, sondern ne ernst gemeinte Frage.

In dem Zusammenhang würd mich auch interessieren ob ein jetziger ICB 01 Fahrer den Sun Ringle LRS gewählt hat oder ob der nur von Leuten gewählt wurde, die eigtl. lieber was Leichteres gehabt hätten und sowieso nie kaufen wollten.

Und den Flaschenhalter kann man doch wirklich am Sattel genauso haben oder geht die Stütze dann nicht mehr?


Vielleicht ist die Sache mit den Köchen und dem Brei gar nicht so verkehrt...
Obwohl ich Demokratie sehr mag, bin ich für ein paar Machtworte die gesprochen werden müssen um der Unsinnigkeit zu widerstreben


----------



## _-lupin-_ (28. August 2014)

hier mal noch 2 weitere entwürfe ( da ich kein 3D kann kann ich leide rnicht die ideen wie zb die rohre bzw der block gefräst werden sollte für die Steifigkeit zeichnen, dafür bräucht ich jemanden der das macht nach dem wie ich es mir gedacht habe, so bleibt es bei einer ansicht von der seite jedoch bin ich mir sicher das es hält ):


----------



## _-lupin-_ (28. August 2014)

und nochmal in größer der erste entwurf:


----------



## _-lupin-_ (28. August 2014)




----------



## xTr3Me (28. August 2014)

Ich habe so langsam das Gefühl, dass die ganzen Designs hier eh nicht umgesetzt werden und wir einen leicht veränderten Fanes-Rohrsatz bekommen. Ein paar Feinheiten in den letzten Hydroforming-Schritten und etwas dünnere Wandstärken und fertig. Das entnehme ich den beiläufigen Kommentaren von Jürgen und Stefan im Eurobike-Video. Scheinbar ist man da schon recht zufrieden mit der Optik. Ich kann es auch verstehen, dass man hier keine größeren Experimente machen will, da das Budget ja eher niedrig angesetzt wurde. Vielleicht ist das auch sowieso sinnvoll, da das hier eher ein Zwei- oder Drittbike wird und von daher nicht so viel kosten sollte.


----------



## _-lupin-_ (28. August 2014)




----------



## Speziazlizt (28. August 2014)

*_-lupin-_*: Vorschlag Nr.1 dürfte so wohl nicht gehen. Die Dämpferverlängerung wird benötigt um die Kinematik sicherzustellen (irgendeine Winkelgeschichte, mir fällt grad die korrekte Bezeichnung nicht mehr ein.)


----------



## _-lupin-_ (28. August 2014)

der letzte mit etwas Kurven ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## _-lupin-_ (28. August 2014)




----------



## _-lupin-_ (28. August 2014)

*Speziazlizt*: dachte ich mir schon.... ;-) naja ick höre dann mal auf mit "semidesignern"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (28. August 2014)

_-lupin-_ schrieb:


> *Speziazlizt*: dachte ich mir schon.... ;-) naja ick höre dann mal auf mit "semidesignern"



Nein nein. Aber die Vorlage mit den eingezeichneten Eckpunkten ist halt einfach zu beachten um Geometrie und Kinematik zu wahren


----------



## mpmarv (28. August 2014)

konsti-d schrieb:


> @Affekopp  und andere:
> haben Leute die Lycra tragen denn ernsthaft Kaufinteresse an so nem Rad? Braucht´s da nicht Carbon oder mindestens Liteville?
> Ist ehrlich gesagt kein Scherz, sondern ne ernst gemeinte Frage.
> 
> ...


 
Es ist doch wegen den Platzverhältnissen eh schon vom Tisch.
Auch wenn sich mir der Zusammenhang zwischen Lycra und Fhalter nicht erschließt. Ich kenne niemanden, der von sich behauptet, GERNE mit Rucksack zu fahren. Ich trage immer lycra, inzwischen aber drunter und eine shorts drüber. Erstmal weil man natürlich cool aussehen muss und weil es die teure lycra schützt. Fhalter am Sattel? Wie soll das denn funktionieren.


----------



## konsti-d (28. August 2014)

Theoretisch so: http://www.bike24.de/p11716.html
ob das Trail-tauglich ist wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. Kenn das von nem Triathleten.

Version für den Lenker auch noch gefunden:
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-lfh-1-flaschenhalteradapter/aid:229005

Mit gutem Willen findet man denk ich was passendes.

Rucksack sparen ist ne super Sache, aber ein bisschen Kleinzeug braucht man aber doch eh meistens. Handy oder Flickzeug oder Werkzeug...
Ganz vom Tisch ist die Sache halt noch nicht. Ich kann mich an kein klares Statement dazu erinnern und les hier viel. Du vielleicht?


Und wenn ich von Lycra red, mein ich jemand, der aerodynamisch optimiert zum Radfahren geht und der passt für mich nicht auf das Rad, das wir bauen wollen. Ein Flaschenhalter und rucksackloses Fahren passt dagegen sehr gut zu dieser Art Radler/Racer. Tacho fänd ich da z.B. jetzt auch befremdlich.
Wenn du das Lycra-Zeugs als ne Art Funktionsunterwäsche nimmst ist das ja was anderes. Will nicht wissen was du drunter trägst


----------



## mpmarv (28. August 2014)

Verstehe dich nicht. Schlägst Alternativen vor, dessen Funktion du am Trailbike selbst anzweifelst. Dann lass es doch direkt sein.


----------



## DHK (28. August 2014)

_-lupin-_ schrieb:


> der letzte mit etwas Kurven ;-) ;-) ;-)Anhang anzeigen 317409



so wohl nur mit Carbon möglich..


----------



## RedSKull (28. August 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Prototyp



Schon ganz schöne Linien. Der Hängebauch könnte besser in die rechte Kettenstrebe übergehen, und die linke fände ich parallel zur rechten dann doch ansprechender.


----------



## böser_wolf (28. August 2014)

ich fands gestern auch schon ganz ansprechend 
nur die asymetrischen streben  neee


----------



## Affekopp (28. August 2014)

konsti-d schrieb:


> @Affekopp  und andere:
> haben Leute die Lycra tragen denn ernsthaft Kaufinteresse an so nem Rad? Braucht´s da nicht Carbon oder mindestens Liteville?
> Ist ehrlich gesagt kein Scherz, sondern ne ernst gemeinte Frage.
> 
> (...) Und den Flaschenhalter kann man doch wirklich am Sattel genauso haben oder geht die Stütze dann nicht mehr? (...)



In der Tat spricht mich das aktuell vorgestellte "Liteville 301 Marathon" sehr an, und wäre wenn nicht so teuer, erste Wahl. Carbon kommt für mich nicht mehr in die Tüte. Ein Rad muss - nach meinen Verständnis - min. 10 Jahre halten (zumindest in der Theorie) - die Erfahrungen mit Carbon haben mich da bislang nicht glücklich gemacht (Haibike Greed!).

Ja... an dem Alutech hätte ich Interesse, vorausgesetzt es wird ein effizientes wippfreies Fahrwerk und die Geometrie "Bergauf-tauglich". Liegt sicherlich auch daran, dass ein Bekannter sehr von den Qualitäten des Alutech Fanes schwärmt (... für meine Verhältnisse 5x Oversized!)

Meine Leidenschaft geht klar eher Richtung Langstrecke mit HT. Aber für die Feierabendtour fahre ich das Fully zu 50%.

Flaschenhalter an der Sattelstütze geht aus optischen Gründen leider gar nicht 

Also noch viel Spaß mit EUREM Bike...


----------



## Affekopp (28. August 2014)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopis (28. August 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Einteiliges Oberrohr (soll Gewicht sparen) und dennoch "flüssiger" Übergang von Oberrohr und Sitzstreben.




TOP !!!!


----------



## ONE78 (28. August 2014)

Na ich da eher für den henkel, sieht bei großen Größen einfach besser aus. Und man hat auch da die linie von steuerrohr zum dropout


----------



## Fury (29. August 2014)

Zum Thema Umwerfer: http://wemakeenduro.de/#step7
Ist auch eine schöne Lösung des Problems, bei einem Rahmen der konsequent auf 1x11 optimiert wurde, die 2 x 10 Option anzubieten.


----------



## nuts (29. August 2014)

fury9 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Umwerfer: http://wemakeenduro.de/#step7
> Ist auch eine schöne Lösung des Problems, bei einem Rahmen der konsequent auf 1x11 optimiert wurde, die 2 x 10 Option anzubieten.



Aber halt nur, wenn man kein durchgängiges Sitzrohr hat. Der Middirectmount würde bei uns einfach gegen das Sitzrohr schlagen. Aber wir haben heute entschieden, die Variante mit Sockel auf dem Yoke zu CADen. Evtl. muss der Sockel ja nicht rund sein. Entfernbar in eigentlich jedem Fall, es sei denn, es integriert sich in die Versteifung. Sieht aber bisher nicht danach aus.


----------



## veraono (30. August 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Aber wir haben heute entschieden, die Variante mit Sockel auf dem Yoke zu CADen. Evtl. muss der Sockel ja nicht rund sein. Entfernbar in eigentlich jedem Fall, es sei denn, es integriert sich in die Versteifung. Sieht aber bisher nicht danach aus.


----------



## atrox1miles (30. August 2014)

was sagt ihr dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atrox1miles (30. August 2014)

Ups ist wohl zweimal das bild hingekommen


----------



## ultima88 (30. August 2014)

Wie wärs wenn wir die Kettenstrebe parallel zum Dämpfer legen?
Irgendwie muss die optisch blöde Lage integriert werden mMn.


----------



## atrox1miles (31. August 2014)

ultima88 schrieb:


> Wie wärs wenn wir die Kettenstrebe parallel zum Dämpfer legen?
> Irgendwie muss die optisch blöde Lage integriert werden mMn.



Das probiere ich mit einem veekerten S über oberes unterrohr, dämpfer und sitzstrebe (mit leichtem bug) hab ich mit dem pc leider nicht so gut hingekriegt.

Kettenstrebe paralell zu dämpfer ist wegen der kette nicht möglich

Gesendet von meinem GT-S6500 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## wuzze (1. September 2014)

Hatte auch noch etwas Zeit für Kreativität:






Fand es nett, den Hinterbau flach zu halten. Damit sieht es schön "schnell" aus, und man kann ein etwas eigenständigeres Design unterbringen. Gefällt wahrscheinlich nicht jedem (zu verschnörkelt, zu weit vom konstruktiven Optimum entfernt, oder so), freue mich trotzdem über jede Art von Feedback.


----------



## Kharne (1. September 2014)

Bist du dir sicher, dass die Druckstreben so halten?


----------



## wuzze (1. September 2014)

Du meinst wegen dem Bogen? Müsste man sicherlich durchrechnen, und wird sicherlich auch schwerer, als einfach grade Vierkantrohre zu nehmen. Halte es aber schon für realistisch, dass man das haltbar auslegen kann. Hast du Bedenken?


----------



## foreigner (1. September 2014)

Naja, unnötiges Gewicht wird´s halt dennoch.


----------



## hannsest316 (1. September 2014)

Was wolltest du im zweiten Bild mit den "Schuppen" auf Ober- und Unterrohr andeuten? Auf der Ketten- und Sitzstrebe habe ich das als Schutz vor der Kette gedeutet, weil es halt auch nur auf der Antriebsseite ist...


----------



## Fladder72 (1. September 2014)

Die Schuppen werden wohl die Querschnitte andeuten.


----------



## wuzze (1. September 2014)

@foreigner Klar, alles was nicht grade ist, braucht mehr Material und ist damit schwerer. Tradeoff zwischen Design und Konstruktion halt.
@hannsest316 Die "Schuppen" sollen die Rohrquerschnitte etwas verdeutlichen. Am Steuerrohr ists noch etwas kantiger und wird dann in Richtung Sitzrohr immer runder. Das wird dann auf den Außenseiten von Sitz- und Kettenstreben wieder aufgegriffen, hoffe man kann das erkennen.

Edit: Typo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (1. September 2014)

@wuzze : Ja, das ist schon klar, allerdings ist das hier ein recht deutlicher Fall. Wenn die Sitzstreben gerade sind, gehen sie in sehr geringem Winkel auf den Dämpfer. Dadurch kommen hauptsächlich Druckkräfte auf die Strebe und nur ein sehr geringer Anteil an Biegekräften. Um so stärker es durchfedert (und damit größer die Kräfte), desto geringer wird sogar dieser Biegekraftanteil. Bei manchen Designs wird der Biegelast-Anteil auch sehr schön noch von Zugkräften auf eine Verbindungsstrebe zum Hauptdrehpunkt aufgenommen. Daher lässt sich das recht leicht bauen. Bei deinem Design ist die Anbindung ja aber quasi 90° zum Dämpfer. Das heißt du hast da reine Biegekräfte drauf. Das ist wirklich wenig sinnvoll und wenig haltbar, wenn man es nicht wirklich sehr stark überdimensioniert. Mehr wollte ich damit nicht sagen. Der Hinterbau von @atrox1miles ist beispielsweise recht günstig designt und auch nicht nur gerade.


----------



## FRmacks (2. September 2014)

so noch ein Vorschlag.. 
unterscheidet sich nicht stark von den schon vorhandenen bzw vom Funktionsmuster. 
Aber ich finde ein gerades Oberrohr wichtig. das Unterrohr könnte man ruhig von den bisherigen Alutech modellen mit Bauch nehmen. Finde ich eigentlich ganz schön solange eben das Oberrohr nicht auch noch irgendwelche Wellen macht sondern schön gerade ist. 
Am Oberrohr finde ich es zudem schön wenn dieses mit einer dieser anliegenden Verbindung wie zb bei den aktuellen Kona process Modellen oder beim Focus Sam ans Sitzrohr geschweißt werden... Das zieht das Oberrohr optisch nochmal runter..
Hinterbaus sollte denke ich die Sitzstrebe die Linie des Oberrohrs optisch weiterführen um stimmig zu wirken. Die etwas bullige KEttenstrebe des Funktionsmusters finde ich eigentlich auch OK hier habe ich mal Versucht die Linienführung des UNterrohrs vortzuführen. Ob asymetrisch oder nicht finde ich eigentlich egal (habs deshalb hier gar nicht eingemalt). Ich finde das sieht man nicht so sehr wenn da dann das Rad dazwischen ist und ist deshlab nicht so wahnsinnig relevant.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. September 2014)

Wenn du die Linie des Unterrohrs in der Kettenstrebe wieder aufgreifen willst würde die Asymmetrie auf der Bremsseite das Design aber schon irgendwie stören, weil es dann nämlich rechts aufgeht, links nicht


----------



## konsti-d (2. September 2014)

man könnte doch evtl. auf der anderen Seite die Linie aber auch aufnehmen - anders halt. Prinzipiell find ich die Idee gut.


----------



## veraono (2. September 2014)

konsti-d schrieb:


> man könnte doch evtl. auf der anderen Seite die Linie aber auch aufnehmen - anders halt. Prinzipiell find ich die Idee gut.


Könnte mit dem Knickwinkel in der Kettestrebe den du da skizziert hast Kollissionsprobleme mit dem **§$% geplanten Umwerfer geben


----------



## konsti-d (2. September 2014)

ich hab trotzdem mal den schönen Entwurf vom FR-Macks schnell mal ein bisschen weiter gesponnen. Hab die untere Linie vom Sitzrohr-Gusset parallel zum Dämpfer machen wollen. Vielleicht auch für andere Entwürfe ne Idee. Also bitte klaut, wenn ihr´s gut findet 
Würde mich geehrt fühlen.





Paint Skills + Erlaubnis vom Urheber sind vorhanden.

Verbesserungswürdig - sehr, aber vielleicht kann man mehr draus machen...


----------



## wuzze (3. September 2014)

Finde ich auch schick 
Wobei mich hier mal interessieren würde, wie wichtig/sinnvoll diese Verstrebung zwischen Ober- und Sitzrohr aus konstruktionstechnischen Gesichtspunkten eigentlich ist. Könnte man die auch ohne Probleme einfach weglassen? Oder handle ich mir dann andere Probleme ein, die schlimmer sind? Vielleicht kann ja jemand vom Fach das etwas einordnen?
Die Rohre kommer mir allerdings wieder recht dünn vor - zumindest habe ich bisher wenige Rahmen gesehen, bei denen das Oberrohr dünner war als die Standrohre der Gabel... nicht, dass ich das nicht schön fände...


----------



## foreigner (3. September 2014)

Da muss definitiv eine Verstrebung rein, wenn man das Oberrohr so tief ansetzt. Im anderen Fall müsste das Oberrohr höher am Sitzrohr angesetzt werden. Mehr als 40mm freie Länge hat kaum Sinn. Wenn das Oberrohr so tief angesetzt, ist das aber eher 150mm freie Länge. Das Sitzrohr bekommt dadurch, dass es schräg steht neben Druck auch Biegebelastungen von der Sattelstütze. Ist die freie Länge groß, ergeben sich mehrere Nachteile:
Ist die frei Länge groß, dann ist auch der Hebel groß bis zum Oberrohr. Dadurch werden die Belastungen auf die Verbindung und das Oberrohr enorm groß. Mit einer Verstrebung oben werden Biegemomente früher aufgenommen, die Kräfte auf die Bauteile und Verbindungen werden wesentlich geringer.
Außerdem ist da die Belastung auf das Sitzrohr selbst. Am schlimmsten ist das bei niedriger Einstecktiefe der Sattelsstütze. Nehm mal eine Mindesteinstecktiefe von 75mm. Bei großer freier Länge, steckt die Sattelstütze dann nur im Sitzrohr und wird nicht weiter abgestützt. Dadurch kann die Stattelstütze im unteren Rand Bereich schön das Sitzrohres ovalisieren.  Die Stütze fängt das Wackeln im Sitzrohr an. Noch schlimmer daran ist aber die Knickbelastung auf das Sitzrohr am unteren Rand der Stütze, die bei Druck und Biegebelastung immer zum Problem werden kann. Das Sitzrohr würde wahrscheinlich sehr schnell wegknicken.
Ist die freie Länge nicht größer als 40mm, dann ist bereits im Bereich der Mindesteinstecktiefe der Stütze die Sattelstütze durch das Oberrohr abgestützt. Durch die Anbindung ans Oberrrohr und Schweißnaht ist das Sitzrohr verstärkt.
Also, wenn man gar nicht Abstützen würde und die frei Länge sehr groß ist. Müsste man extrem viel Material (und damit Gewicht) an Sitzrohr und Oberrohr hinpacken (ob das in dem Maß überhaupt möglich ist, bleibt zu bezweifeln) und hätte dennoch ein Haltbarkeitsproblem.
Also, kleine Strebe rein, die ein kleinen Bruchteil davon wiegt und alles ist gut.


----------



## nuts (3. September 2014)

Genau. Ich überlege so langsam, was wir alles abstimmen lassen, und wie. Es ergibt ja keinen Sinn, über einzelne stellen zu entscheiden, schließlich muss das Gesamtbild passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konsti-d (3. September 2014)

könnte vielleicht der Stefan noch ein paar sinnvolle Richtungen, die ihm zusagen, zusammenfassen und grob entwerfen. Evtl. auch im Hinblick auf vorhandene Rohre, die Geld Sparen.

Also die Designentwürfe mit ähnlicher Richtung in einen stimmigen, technisch und fertigungstechnisch optimalen Gesamtentwurf packen.


----------



## Speziazlizt (3. September 2014)

Aber gerade wenn das Oberrohr so weit runter kommt, darf man die Kompatibilität mit diversen Dämpfern nicht aus dem Auge lassen, der DB-Inline zum Beispiel baut ja hinterm Kolben noch mal etwas auf.


----------



## foreigner (3. September 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Genau. Ich überlege so langsam, was wir alles abstimmen lassen, und wie. Es ergibt ja keinen Sinn, über einzelne stellen zu entscheiden, schließlich muss das Gesamtbild passen.


Ich bin der Meinung, ihr solltet euch die Designs aussuchen, die ihr zur Wahl stellen wollt (die technisch machbar und auch sinnvoll sind) und dann die Leute, die diese verbrochenen haben nochmal kontaktieren, dass sie vielleicht Dinge, die gar nicht passen (Umwerferplatz, Hinterbaustrebe passt nicht, zu dünne Rohrdurchmesser,...) überarbeiten und ihren Entwurf dann (am besten Einheitlich in grau) nochmal einstellen.
Die Entwürfe sollten möglichst gut der Realität entsprechen und vergleichbar sein. Also keine schöne, bunte und abstrakte Designskizze gegen eine grobe Paint-Darstellung. Da ist klar was raus kommt.
Ich finde, es sollte definitiv über Komplettentwürfe abgestimmt werden. Eigentlich war alles dabei. Lieber vielleicht ein paar Entwürfe mehr und zwei Wahlen (Vorwahl, Stichwahl) machen. So ungefähr könnte man das doch tun ...


----------



## coastalwolf (3. September 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, ihr solltet euch die Designs aussuchen, die ihr zur Wahl stellen wollt (die technisch machbar und auch sinnvoll sind) und dann die Leute, die diese verbrochenen haben nochmal kontaktieren, dass sie vielleicht Dinge, die gar nicht passen (Umwerferplatz, Hinterbaustrebe passt nicht, zu dünne Rohrdurchmesser,...) überarbeiten und ihren Entwurf dann (am besten Einheitlich in grau) nochmal einstellen.
> Die Entwürfe sollten möglichst gut der Realität entsprechen und vergleichbar sein. Also keine schöne, bunte und abstrakte Designskizze gegen eine grobe Paint-Darstellung. Da ist klar was raus kommt.
> Ich finde, es sollte definitiv über Komplettentwürfe abgestimmt werden. Eigentlich war alles dabei. Lieber vielleicht ein paar Entwürfe mehr und zwei Wahlen (Vorwahl, Stichwahl) machen. So ungefähr könnte man das doch tun ...



Macht Sinn  Vor allem klare Vorgaben zur Darstellung.


----------



## nuts (3. September 2014)

jop, klingt nach einem Plan. Schauen zu, dass wir das morgen hin kriegen. 

Noch so als Info, was gerade hinter den Kulissen passiert:

Jürgen versteift gerade das auf der Eurobike ausgestellte Funktionsmuster. Das Y-Blech hinter dem Sitzrohr fanden wir ja alle nicht ausreichend und nicht schön, das wird jetzt ersetzt (und unten das Yoke auch neu verbunden).
Stefan beginnt morgen mit der Umsetzung des Umwerfer-Sockel auf dem Yoke (mitschwenkend).
Basti ist in Urlaub, will aber die 5 Specs für Testbikes fertig machen.
Ich lerne für Freitag auf eine Klausur namens "Dynamik der Straßenfahrzeuge", schweife in Gedanken aber ständig zum Hügeleisen ab (und frage mich, ob es auch ein dazugehöriges Hügelbrett geben könnte)


----------



## xTr3Me (3. September 2014)

Hört sich nach einer interessanten Prüfung an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. September 2014)

Dynamik der Straßenfahrzeuge ist in der Praxis aber deutlich interessanter


----------



## veraono (3. September 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> jop, klingt nach einem Plan. Schauen zu, dass wir das morgen hin kriegen.


Bitte schreibt bei jedem Design-Entwurf einen Satz zu den funktionell/technischen Vor- und Nachteilen in Fettgedruckt drüber.
Die Sache mit dem Umwerfer an der Strebe wäre echt Top, da kämen die schönsten Designs überhaupt erst so richtig in´s Rennen und die Kettenstrebe müsste sich auch nicht ganz so fürchterlich nach unten verbiegen.

Edit: was war eig. mit der Zugführung, der Thread ist zu aber gabs da irgendeine Entscheidung?


----------



## H.B.O (4. September 2014)

hab ich grad gefunden, nur mal so


----------



## Speziazlizt (4. September 2014)

Sehr interessant. Weißt du was für ein Rad das ist? Einige Details die hier besprochen und auch schon gezeigt wurden sind ja nahezu 1:1 umgesetzt.


----------



## H.B.O (4. September 2014)

oxide battleaxe 29 -wildes ding

hab ich beim linkage blog gefunden-hat auch ne gute progression


----------



## veraono (4. September 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Sehr interessant. Einige Details die hier besprochen und auch schon gezeigt wurde sind ja nahezu 1:1 umgesetzt.


Außer der gemeinsamen Eigenschaften -Dämpferverlängerung und Eingelenker- ist aber so ziemlich alles anders 
(2 Kettenstränge mit Umlenkung, kein Umwerfer, Speedhub, Stahl, zusätzliche Verbindung durch die Lager der Dämpferverlängerung, andere Drehpunktlage/Hebelverhältnisse).


----------



## fone (4. September 2014)

wenn ihr irgendwas am hinterbau parallel zu irgendwas am hauptrahmen macht. für welchen sag macht ihr das?


----------



## Speziazlizt (4. September 2014)

Ich sprach ja von eingien Details 

Wenn man sich die Verlängerung anschaut ist die eben doch sehr ähnlich. Aber auch das Hauptlager - es wurde ja mal angesprochen ob man ein Tretinnelager oder ähnliche nehmen könnte - und hier ist es eben zu sehen.


----------



## atrox1miles (4. September 2014)

fone schrieb:


> wenn ihr irgendwas am hinterbau parallel zu irgendwas am hauptrahmen macht. für welchen sag macht ihr das?


Ich hoffe für 0% denn man sieht das bike selbst nur wenn man nicht drauf sitzt


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (4. September 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> jop, klingt nach einem Plan. Schauen zu, dass wir das morgen hin kriegen.
> 
> Noch so als Info, was gerade hinter den Kulissen passiert:
> 
> ...



Hier mal zum Thema Umwerfersockel was bei TREK geklaut :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. September 2014)

konsti-d schrieb:


> könnte vielleicht der Stefan noch ein paar sinnvolle Richtungen, die ihm zusagen, zusammenfassen und grob entwerfen. Evtl. auch im Hinblick auf vorhandene Rohre, die Geld Sparen.
> 
> Also die Designentwürfe mit ähnlicher Richtung in einen stimmigen, technisch und fertigungstechnisch optimalen Gesamtentwurf packen.



Ein paar Entwürfe sind zeitlich leider nicht drin... ich bin sowieso schön ganz schön böse am schwimmen. Deswegen sollten wir uns schon für eine Richtung entscheiden und den Entwurf dazu schrittweise verbessern.

Nachher gibts frische Bilder... hab wieder ein paar Nachtschichten nach der Eurobike eingelegt


----------



## konsti-d (4. September 2014)

Ok, du willst gleich nen richtigen Entwurf mit Hand und Fuß machen.
Meinst du die Richtung wo sowohl der Hauptrahmen, als auch der Hinterbau ein Dreieck formen und das Oberrohr eine Linie mit dem Hinterbau bildet ? 
Ob dazwischen kleine Hydroforming Umwege gemacht werden und wo Gussets und extra Streben angebracht werden soll dann per Diskussion anhand verschiedener Kriterien herausgearbeitet werden oder? Und das Ganze mit dem Ziel: möglichst günstig ein schönes, leichtes, stabiles Rad zu bauen, bei dem man schon im Stand Bock auf Ballern bekommt.
Hab ich was vergessen? Ach ich liebe dieses Projekt. Danke dir für die extra Mühen, die sich so manch anderer etablierter Entwickler/Designer ja anscheinend nicht machen würde. Gilt natürlich auch für´s restliche Team, ist ja keine One-Man-Show - vor allem die Fahrradkette ist nur so stark wie ihr schwächstes Glied. 
Gut nacht...

Achja, erst eine deiner Trailraketen der ersten Generation in blau in ner kleinen Größe gesehen. Echt gut geworden das Rad Stefan! Und das Elox Design vom Milk setzt dem Ganzen noch die Krone auf. Das haben sehr wenige Hersteller so schick hingekriegt! Carver hat´s ja dann vemasselt, wie vieles andere auch...


----------



## Plumpssack (5. September 2014)

konsti-d schrieb:


> Danke dir für die extra Mühen, die sich so manch anderer etablierter Entwickler/Designer ja anscheinend nicht machen würde. Gilt natürlich auch für´s restliche Team, ist ja keine One-Man-Show - vor allem die Fahrradkette ist nur so stark wie ihr schwächstes Glied.
> Gut nacht...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (5. September 2014)

Hi Leute...

frisches Futter 
*
BITTE BEACHTEN:*
Es geht hier nur um ein paar weitere Funktionsmuster! Bitte nicht schon wieder über die Optik & Rohrformen jammern, ich weiß das geht besser...und bekomme es zur Not evtl. sogar ein bissl besser hin 
Das Problem sind die schlecht verfügbaren und meist ziemlich rudimentären Rohrformen, die man hier bekommt... bin total daran verzweifelt in Deutschland gescheite Rohrformen in AL7020 zu finden... kein Wunder, dass uns die Asiaten an allen Ecken und Enden abhängen. Wenn jemand noch eine Idee für Bezugsquellen (für kleine Mengen) hat, dann immer her damit!!! Die üblichen Suchmachinen-Recherchen habe ich natürlich schon durchgeführt...














Die Anbindung der Verstrebung am Yoke ist im Moment noch ein ganz großer Mist... der Jürgen wird das für die Funktionsmuster wahrscheinlich hinbrutzeln, aber da sollen noch vernünftig gestaltete Aufnahmen hin. Wahrscheinlich so, dass man auf die kurzen Rohrstücke verzichten kann. Oder es wird gleich in einem hydroforming-Teil gestaltet, dass unten schmal genug ist...

Sooo... erstmal genug Nachtschichten  Ab nächste Woche habe ich Urlaub, werde zwischenzeitlich natürlich mal rein schauen. Das finale Design gehen wir dann ab der letzten Septemberwoche an!

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Plumpssack (5. September 2014)

Der Hinterbau sieht super aus, hat schon seinen ganz eigenen Charakter...sieht bloß schwerer aus, als die Blechvariante, wahrscheinlich ists aber auch stabiler..
Auf der Eurobike wolltet ihr doch bezüglich Umwerfer ja/nein und Kettenstrebenlänge diskutieren und Entscheidungen treffen, hat sich da was ergeben?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (5. September 2014)

konsti-d schrieb:


> ...
> Hab ich was vergessen? Ach ich liebe dieses Projekt. Danke dir für die extra Mühen, die sich so manch anderer etablierter Entwickler/Designer ja anscheinend nicht machen würde. Gilt natürlich auch für´s restliche Team, ist ja keine One-Man-Show - vor allem die Fahrradkette ist nur so stark wie ihr schwächstes Glied.
> Gut nacht...
> 
> Achja, erst eine deiner Trailraketen der ersten Generation in blau in ner kleinen Größe gesehen. Echt gut geworden das Rad Stefan! Und das Elox Design vom Milk setzt dem Ganzen noch die Krone auf. Das haben sehr wenige Hersteller so schick hingekriegt! Carver hat´s ja dann vemasselt, wie vieles andere auch...



Danke Dir  Das hat grad wieder ein paar Nachtschichten wett gemacht


----------



## LB Jörg (5. September 2014)

Sieht ja schohmal so schlecht net aus 

G.


----------



## DHK (5. September 2014)

Sieht doch echt top aus. Den Hauptrahmen vom ersten Proto und den jetzigen Hinterbau und damit weitermachen...
Aber so wie es scheint will die Mehrheit ja doch das Oberrohr und Sitzstreben in einer Linie liegen, wäre dann nicht mehr so.
Naja ich lass mich überraschen wie es weitergeht. Bin zumindest sehr gespannt.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (5. September 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Der Hinterbau sieht super aus, hat schon seinen ganz eigenen Charaktersieht bloß schwerer aus, als die Blechvariante.
> Auf der Eurobike wolltet ihr doch bezüglich Umwerfer ja/nein und Kettenstrebenlänge diskutieren und Entscheidungen treffen, hat sich da was ergeben?



Achso... das habe ich ganz vergessen:
Bei diesem Entwurf ist der Schellenumwerfer implementiert. Dafür musste ich soagr die Kinematik anpassen, weil das größere Sitzrohr-Offset Platz an der Dämpferverlängerung gekostet hat.
Die Kettenstrebe habe ich nicht verlängert. Wenn ein Umwerfer dran ist, dann müssen beim Funktionsmuster halt die Ausfallenden ein Stück nach hinten geschoben werden. So lässt sich aber super vergleichen, ob der Umwerfer (und die damit längeren Kettenstreben) sich negativ aufs Fahrverhalten auswirken (ich behaupte: eher positiv ).

Ich mache dazu noch mal detailierte Bilder, aber die Renderings von stark zerklüfteten Arealen mit viel Bildinhalt dauern immer eeeewig. Da habbich jetzt keinen Bock mehr drauf  Morgen wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (5. September 2014)

konsti-d schrieb:


> Achja, erst eine deiner Trailraketen der ersten Generation in blau in ner kleinen Größe gesehen. Echt gut geworden das Rad Stefan! Und das Elox Design vom Milk setzt dem Ganzen noch die Krone auf. Das haben sehr wenige Hersteller so schick hingekriegt!


Denke ich mir jedesmal, wenn ich von meinem Sofa zur Seite schaue.

@Stefan.Stark : Es wird ...


----------



## konsti-d (5. September 2014)

Jetzt freu ich mich, dass ich dem Stefan auch mal ne Freude machen konnte...

Foreigner hat also ein echtes "Stark" in seinem Besitz? Ich habe es geahnt, er hat einen besonderen Sinn für Ästhetik...


----------



## foreigner (5. September 2014)

Na, klar und zwar in m. Da schaut´s am besten aus.
Meines weicht auch ein "Stück weit" von der normalen Geo ab und schaut noch schnittiger aus.
Mit 63,5° Lenkwinkel und Tretlageroffset von 1mm (bei 26") ist´s auf jeden Fall das flachste von dem ich weiß.
Aber wie der Zufall es will, ist´s zum richtigen gekommen.  I like it.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (5. September 2014)

Hi in die Runde,

Ich finde es ja auch schön wenn Oberrohr und Hinterbau eine Linie bilden.........
ABER.....ich befürchte hier vergessen einige die großen Rahmengrößen oberhalb von M.....
Das ganze sieht dann wahrscheinlich genauso jämmerlich aus wie bei Liteville mit einem 
riesigem Gusset bzw. einer fetten Strebe hoch zur Sattelklemme.
Echt das allerletzte....kotz.....würg....
Ich möchte nochmal an die großen Jungs erinnern die L oder sogar XL fahren MÜSSEN !
Mir ist das Sitzrohr des IBC 2.0 schon zu kurz !

Gruß Big L (198cm/102cm SL)


----------



## konsti-d (5. September 2014)

ich hab jetzt gerade nachgeschaut, also dass man da Bedenken hat, wenn man groß ist, kann ich nur verstehen.
Sieht aus wie´n Klapprad das Rad mit 26". Da ist aber noch die Strebe das weniger Schlimme.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (5. September 2014)

Du sagst bzw. schreibst es....das reißt auch 650B nicht raus.....

Aber vlt. warte ich auch deshalb auf eine 29'er Version des ICB 2.0....
...aber dann hoffentlich auch mit 130mm FW....!

@stefan: Der Hinterbau ist schonmal Rattenscharf geworden !
Absoluter Hinkucker und echt ein eigenständiges Design....
Noch cooler wären symetrische Kettenstreben und eine Umwerfermontage auf der Strebe.
Aber so ist es auch schon sehr GEIL...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brillenboogie (5. September 2014)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> @stefan: Der Hinterbau ist schonmal Rattenscharf geworden !
> Absoluter Hinkucker und echt ein eigenständiges Design....
> Noch cooler wären symmetrische Kettenstreben ohne Umwerfermontage.
> Aber so ist es auch schon sehr GEIL...



hab das mal eben korrigiert.. 

kettenstreben dürfen trotzdem gern auf 430 wachsen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. September 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das Problem sind die schlecht verfügbaren und meist ziemlich rudimentären Rohrformen, die man hier bekommt... bin total daran verzweifelt in Deutschland gescheite Rohrformen in AL7020 zu finden... kein Wunder, dass uns die Asiaten an allen Ecken und Enden abhängen. Wenn jemand noch eine Idee für Bezugsquellen (für kleine Mengen) hat, dann immer her damit!!! Die üblichen Suchmachinen-Recherchen habe ich natürlich schon durchgeführt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mir fällt da nur ein kleiner Laden in Lübbrechtsen ein der meistens Containerweise 7020-Rohre liegen hat und da auch nicht dran rum hydroformt...
Keine Ahnung wie da eure Connections so sind.

Ich wünsch dir nen schönen Urlaub. Wo geht's hin? In die Garage den Van weiter bauen? 

Achja, würde es beim Rendern Zeit sparen wenn du die Reflektionen raus nimmst? Tut ja nicht Not dass sich die Kettenstreben ineinander Spiegeln...


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (5. September 2014)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> hab das mal eben korrigiert..
> 
> kettenstreben dürfen trotzdem gern auf 430 wachsen.



Da stimme ich zu ! 

Zur Korrektur : Wenn man die Uhrzeit bedenkt zu der ich das geschrieben habe ist ein fehlendes "m" gar nicht schlecht !
Ich bin halt "nur" ein nicht studierter E-Technik-Lehrer und kein studierter Deutsch-Lehrer ! 
Die Möglichkeit einen Umwerfer auf einer so gut wie "unsichtbaren" Schelle zu montieren (die auf einer
symmetrischen Strebe sitzt) würde ich trotzdem nicht verzichten wollen !


----------



## brillenboogie (5. September 2014)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Da stimme ich zu !
> 
> Zur Korrektur : Wenn man die Uhrzeit bedenkt zu der ich das geschrieben habe ist ein fehlendes "m" gar nicht schlecht !
> Ich bin halt "nur" ein nicht studierter E-Technik-Lehrer und kein studierter Deutsch-Lehrer !
> ...



wollte eigentlich nur die sache mit dem umwerfer korrigieren, bei dem fehlenden m konnte ich einfach nicht anders. mangelnde sittliche reife oder so?! 
eigentlich sollte man sich zurückhalten, wenn man keine groß- und kleinschreibung beherrscht und syntax für eine firma aus der bikebranche hält...

@all: sorry für o.t.!


----------



## foreigner (5. September 2014)

Ich hatte schon mal dargestellt in diesem Thread wie große Rahmen aussehen würden. Das war überhaupt nicht dramatisch. Dank 650B, relativ langem Stack , niedrigen Tretlager und nicht gerade superlangen Sitzrohren bleibt der Abschluss vom Sitzrohr deutlich unterhalb des Steuerrohrs. Alleine deswegen sieht das ganze ganz gut aus. 650B tut sein übriges. Das Thema war mindestens schon 2mal hier im Thread angesprochen. Es ist echt nicht schlimm.

PS: Geometrie und damit auch Sitzrohrlängen sind durch. Dass die Allgemein zu kurz sind, ist aber auch meine Meinung. Aber das ist gelaufen.
Einzig hoffe ich mal stark, dass man, wenn man jetzt an den Kettenstreben nochmal dreht (Sie verlängert), den Reach auch die 5mm verkürzt. Die Werte sind eh viel zu lang und auf ein noch längeres Bike widerspricht meiner Ansicht doch stark dem "wendigen" Trailbike - Charakter. Wo die besondere Wendigkeit und Spritzigkeit bei absolut durchschnittlichen All-mountain-bike-Werten bleibt, erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich. Will man beim Hauptrahmen nicht mehr an der Geo drehen, bin ich absolut gegen eine Verlängerung der Kettenstrebe (und sei es nur um 5mm). Der Wert wurde wenigstens mal mit Mehrheit abgestimmt. Dass da unbedingt ein Umwerfer dran muss, dafür gab´s nie eine Mehrheit!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (5. September 2014)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> wollte eigentlich nur die sache mit dem umwerfer korrigieren, bei dem fehlenden m konnte ich einfach nicht anders. mangelnde sittliche reife oder so?!
> eigentlich sollte man sich zurückhalten, wenn man keine groß- und kleinschreibung beherrscht und syntax für eine firma aus der bikebranche hält...
> 
> @all: sorry für o.t.!



Ich habe das auch nur als Spaß aufgefasst !
Jetzt habe ich aber endlich verstanden warum so viele nur klein schreiben.....


----------



## Plumpssack (5. September 2014)

Sehe das ähnlich wie Foreigner. Diese Liteville's da sehen (gerade mit so einem Vorbau wie auf dem Bild) doch eigentlich immer wie vor nen Baum gesetzt aus. Kommt durch die Geo (Oberrohrposition, hohes Tretlager, hoher Schwerpunkt, der auch optisch nicht toll aussieht)..

Das hier z.B. mit kleinem Rahmen ist auch nicht besser..


----------



## veraono (5. September 2014)

@Stefan.Stark meinst du sowas wie in meinem Beitrag wäre in der finalen Serie realisierbar was die Querverbindung angeht?


veraono schrieb:


> Noch ein paar Gedanken bzgl. der Steifigkeit der Hinterbauverstrebung, die sehe ich akt. bei den meisten geposteten Design´s am engsten Punkt relativ kleinvolumig, hier könnte eine angedeutete/abgerundete "X-Form"  Abhilfe schaffen (evtl. ließe sich sowas aus zwei Einzelementen herstellen/mittig verschweißen?):
> Hier mal eine Draufsicht von hinten, ist als reine Schemazeichnung zu verstehen.
> Anhang anzeigen 315314


----------



## nuts (5. September 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark meinst du sowas wie in meinem Beitrag wäre in der finalen Serie realisierbar was die Querverbindung angeht?



bin zwar nicht der Stefan, aber das geht auf jeden Fall in die richtige Richtung. Ob man da in der Mitte schweißen muss, weiß ich noch nicht mal


----------



## Stefan.Stark (5. September 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Mir fällt da nur ein kleiner Laden in Lübbrechtsen ein der meistens Containerweise 7020-Rohre liegen hat und da auch nicht dran rum hydroformt...
> Keine Ahnung wie da eure Connections so sind.
> 
> Ich wünsch dir nen schönen Urlaub. Wo geht's hin? In die Garage den Van weiter bauen?
> ...



Material:
Ich werde mal den Jürgen antriggern, vielleicht hat der ja ne gute Connection zu den Jungs. Aber ehrlich gesagt haben die anscheinend auch Probleme schöne Rohrsätze zu bekommen   

Urlaub:
Jupp... es ist mal wieder Garagenurlaub angesagt. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich mich freuen oder kotzen soll 

*Kleiner Hilferuf:* Suche dringend jemanden mit Erfahrung und Feingefühl bei der Blechbearbeitung. Sind keine riesen Sachen mit hohen optischen Ansprüchen zu machen, aber zwei verwinkelte Ecken müssen repariert werden. Wenn mir einer hilft werde ich mich bestimmt nicht lumpen lassen.

Renderings:
Die Reflektionen sind kein Problem, nach meiner Erfahrung sind raue Oberflächen deutlich zeitintensiver (ganz schlimm sind transparente Bauteile).

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (5. September 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark meinst du sowas wie in meinem Beitrag wäre in der finalen Serie realisierbar was die Querverbindung angeht?



Ja, sowas schwebt mir auch vor... wir müssen so viel Flächenquerschnitt wie möglich kreieren!


----------



## nuts (5. September 2014)

Warum nicht ohne Reflexion, die kostet ja auch Rechenzeit? Ob raue Flächen länger brauchen, oder nicht, hängt wieder von den eingestellten Oberflächen- und Beleuchtungs-Einstellungen ab. Keine Ahnung wie effizient Solidworks da arbeitet, aber eventuell spart sogar das vorherige Ausblenden verdeckter Teile (Lager o. Ä.) Zeit.


----------



## nuts (5. September 2014)

Achso, das wichtigste: 

Unsere Favoriten sind die Entwürfe von @waldbauernbub , @foreigner , @puderluder1 und @superturbo .

Ich schreibe die drei gleich an, wie wir uns eine Darstellung für die Abstimmung wünschen würden. Würde mich freuen, wenn alle 4 genannten die Zeit in eine Überarbeitung investieren würden.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (5. September 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Warum nicht ohne Reflexion, die kostet ja auch Rechenzeit? Ob raue Flächen länger brauchen, oder nicht, hängt wieder von den eingestellten Oberflächen- und Beleuchtungs-Einstellungen ab. Keine Ahnung wie effizient Solidworks da arbeitet, aber eventuell spart sogar das vorherige Ausblenden verdeckter Teile (Lager o. Ä.) Zeit.



Meines Wissens werden Reflexionen so oder so berechnet, schließlich arbeitet PhotoView mit Lichtstrahlen. Wenn ich die Reflexionen zurück nehme, dann wird die Berechnung der (dann matten) Oberflächen wegen der Streuung komplizierter.
Allerdings könnte da jetzt auch kompletter Unsinn gewesen sein... bin nur Anwender  Aber die Erfahrungswerte würden diese Theorie stützen...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. September 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Material:
> Ich werde mal den Jürgen antriggern, vielleicht hat der ja ne gute Connection zu den Jungs. Aber ehrlich gesagt haben die anscheinend auch Probleme schöne Rohrsätze zu bekommen
> 
> Urlaub:
> ...


Würde dir ja gerne Helfen, aber die Blechbearbeitung überlass ich lieber anderen Leuten. Ich bin da eher für Schrauben drehn, Muddern drehn, mit ölverschmierten Flossen inner Werkstatt stehn zu haben 
Muss mich erstmal um Zeug von Bilstein kümmern...


----------



## konsti-d (5. September 2014)

Dengel, dengel, dengel, dengel...


----------



## foreigner (5. September 2014)

@Stefan.Stark : Ähm, kommt jetzt drauf an, worum es genau geht. Bischen was kann ich, aber lange nicht alles.
Wäre sogar im Sauerland und hätte Sonntag sogar Zeit.


----------



## Speziazlizt (5. September 2014)

Weiß nicht was du mit den Renderings machst Stefan, bei mir/uns gingen die recht zügig. Evtl ist deine Kiste einfach zu lahm 



nuts schrieb:


> Achso, das wichtigste:
> 
> Unsere Favoriten sind die Entwürfe von @waldbauernbub , @foreigner , @puderluder1 und @superturbo .
> 
> Ich schreibe die drei gleich an... Würde mich freuen, wenn alle 4 ....



Ja was denn nun


----------



## Stefan.Stark (5. September 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Würde dir ja gerne Helfen, aber die Blechbearbeitung überlass ich lieber anderen Leuten. Ich bin da eher für Schrauben drehn, Muddern drehn, mit ölverschmierten Flossen inner Werkstatt stehn zu haben
> Muss mich erstmal um Zeug von Bilstein kümmern...



Haha... das geht mir genauso. Die liebevolle Behandlung von Blech ist schon eine schwierige Sache... da gibts zwischen "0" und "1" viele graduelle Unterschiede. Meine Fähigkeiten dürften eher bei 0,3 liegen  Also besser jemand anderes ran lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (5. September 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark : Ähm, kommt jetzt drauf an, worum es genau geht. Bischen was kann ich, aber lange nicht alles.
> Wäre sogar im Sauerland und hätte Sonntag sogar Zeit.



Danke Dir  Aber Sonntag ist noch zu früh... werde erst am Montag einen Schlacht-Van mit der Flex zu Leibe rücken. Die Reparaturen sind insofern kompliziert, weil an beiden Stellen jeweils mindestens drei Bleche aneinander stoßen (neben der Blattfederaufnahme und da wo ein Stoßstangenlängsträger befestigt ist). Jeweils ungünstig zu erreichen und dazu komplexe Strukturen...

Sooo... sorry für OT. Wir sollten wieder über Bikes sprechen


----------



## Stefan.Stark (5. September 2014)

Hier noch mal ein Bild von der Umwerferaufnahme:



Der Dom ist von unten geschraubt (natürlich ist der Dom ausgehöhlt, steht aber "auf dem Kopf", damit sich kein Dreck darin sammelt) und lässt sich easy entfernen für 1x11.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (5. September 2014)

Sieht doch Glatze äähh Klasse aus....
Damit sollten doch alle Glücklich werden denke ich !?


----------



## konsti-d (5. September 2014)

also ich weiß nicht, jetzt wo´s finaler wird, kann ich mich glaub ich auch eher weniger mit den asymmetrischen Streben anfreunden. Geht sicher nicht nur mir so.


----------



## foreigner (5. September 2014)

Die Sache ist doch die: Asymmetrische Streben fallen in Praxis viel weniger auf, als auf Bildern. Von daher ist das nicht tragisch.


----------



## ONE78 (5. September 2014)

Sieht gut aus def neue hinterbau. Auch die verstrebung erweckt deutlich mehr vertrauen.
kannste mal nen bild ohne umwerfer machen. Die 1x11 fraktion will ja auch mal sehn, wie das dann aussehen könnte. Genau die jungs werden eben auch an einem symetrischen hinterbau interesse haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fladder72 (5. September 2014)

Bitte den Dom noch etwas länger/höher machen Zwecks Einstellbarkeit der Umwerfer-Höhe


----------



## nuts (5. September 2014)

Also ich dachte auch wir hätten es Designtechnisch mit dem Knick im Griff, aber... Jürgen hat ein paar fotorealistische Renderings gemacht und siehe da: In 3D sieht die sache natürlich anders aus. Man kriegt (zwangsläufig) einen asymmetrischen Abstand von der Verstrebung zum Sitzrohr, was - wenn man das eine Weile parallel zum Sitzrohr führt - nicht sooo cool aussieht, oder was denkt ihr?

PS: Jürgen ist offensichtlich ein Rendering-Gott. Und das ganz ohne Raycasting und sonstige Späße.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. September 2014)

Ist ein asymmetrischer Abstand der Streben zum Sitzrohr nicht eine typische Eigenschaft eines ICB?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. September 2014)

Doppelmoppel


----------



## Der Kassenwart (5. September 2014)

würg! sieht das hässlich aus. dafür gibt es ein wort: verschlimmbessern. macht das bloß nicht! so was kommt mir nicht ins haus. dann lieber so lassen, wie es auf der eurobike vorgestellt wurde.


----------



## nuts (5. September 2014)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> würg! sieht das hässlich aus. dafür gibt es ein wort: verschlimmbessern. macht das bloß nicht! so was kommt mir nicht ins haus. dann lieber so lassen, wie es auf der eurobike vorgestellt wurde.



Das Ding wurde jetzt nur mal so hingebrutzelt (also falls Du von dem Alu-Teil redest). Das Funktionsmuster ist immer noch Funktionsmuster und nicht Style-Muster, aber ich bin mir auch noch nicht sicher, was ich davon halte...


----------



## nuts (5. September 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ist ein asymmetrischer Abstand der Streben zum Sitzrohr nicht eine typische Eigenschaft eines ICB?



Ich wusste, dass das kommt


----------



## Speziazlizt (5. September 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 319557 Also ich dachte auch wir hätten es Designtechnisch mit dem Knick im Griff, aber... Jürgen hat ein paar fotorealistische Renderings gemacht und siehe da: In 3D sieht die sache natürlich anders aus. Man kriegt (zwangsläufig) einen asymmetrischen Abstand von der Verstrebung zum Sitzrohr, was - wenn man das eine Weile parallel zum Sitzrohr führt - nicht sooo cool aussieht, oder was denkt ihr?
> 
> PS: Jürgen ist offensichtlich ein Rendering-Gott. Und das ganz ohne Raycasting und sonstige Späße.



Welcher Knick? Der am Yoke oder der an der Strebe zwischen KS und SS?


----------



## ONE78 (5. September 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 319557 Also ich dachte auch wir hätten es Designtechnisch mit dem Knick im Griff, aber... Jürgen hat ein paar fotorealistische Renderings gemacht und siehe da: In 3D sieht die sache natürlich anders aus. Man kriegt (zwangsläufig) einen asymmetrischen Abstand von der Verstrebung zum Sitzrohr, was - wenn man das eine Weile parallel zum Sitzrohr führt - nicht sooo cool aussieht, oder was denkt ihr?
> 
> PS: Jürgen ist offensichtlich ein Rendering-Gott. Und das ganz ohne Raycasting und sonstige Späße.


Na so auf die schnelle geht das. Aber man bekommt die streben auch symetrisch hin, bei asymmetrischen lagern. Man muss eben nur das yoke anpassen.

wäre optisch auf jeden fall ein muss.


----------



## xTr3Me (5. September 2014)

Fand das Funktionsmuster auch besser... selbst mit dem Y-Alu-Blech. Aber schön zu sehen, wie ihr angreift! Top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (5. September 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 319557 Also ich dachte auch wir hätten es Designtechnisch mit dem Knick im Griff, aber... Jürgen hat ein paar fotorealistische Renderings gemacht und siehe da: In 3D sieht die sache natürlich anders aus. Man kriegt (zwangsläufig) einen asymmetrischen Abstand von der Verstrebung zum Sitzrohr, was - wenn man das eine Weile parallel zum Sitzrohr führt - nicht sooo cool aussieht, oder was denkt ihr?
> 
> PS: Jürgen ist offensichtlich ein Rendering-Gott. Und das ganz ohne Raycasting und sonstige Späße.


Find´s gut und um Klassen besser als die erste Variante. Die Asymmetrie finde ich nicht störend. Das könnte man auch sicher noch kaschieren, wenn´s wirklich stört. Im übrigen muss ich da Lt.AnimalMother zustimmen.  Eben ein typische ICB


----------



## foreigner (5. September 2014)

Baut halt auf der linken Seite mit dem Frästeil vom Joke noch übers Tretlager Richtung Sattelstützte und schweißt da dann erst den parallelen Teil zum Sitzrohr dran. Dann ist´s symmetrisch.


----------



## ONE78 (5. September 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Baut halt auf der linken Seite mit dem Frästeil vom Joke noch übers Tretlager Richtung Sattelstützte und schweißt da dann erst den parallelen Teil zum Sitzrohr dran. Dann ist´s symmetrisch.


Meine reden, symetrisch geht. Dann auch gleich das yoke symmetrisch und gut is.


----------



## foreigner (5. September 2014)

Das schlimmste an dem fotorealistischen Model ist der Dämpfer. Also wir sind auf gutem Weg. 
Sorry, der musste sein.


----------



## Speziazlizt (5. September 2014)

Vor allem würde "symetrisch" auch mit gerinergen Produktionskosten einhergehen (Gleichteile).


----------



## konsti-d (5. September 2014)

rein optisch mMn kann man den Hauptrahmen aber schon mal so lassen. Decals und Rahmenfarbe auch.

Das Bild ist übrigens der schiere Wahnsinn. Ich glaub ab sofort nicht mehr alles was ich auf Fotos seh  Ich glaub heutzutage als Laie nen guten Fake zu erkennen ist absolut unmöglich.

Danke Jürgen, das macht´s uns echt einfach. Dass jemand, der so gut schweißen kann den Computer auch noch so im Griff hat bewunder ich. Steckt mit Sicherheit hinter beidem ne laaange Lernphase.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. September 2014)

Naja, je nach Fertigungsbetrieb in Taiwan kann es auch nützlich sein, und das führ dannt dazu dass die


konsti-d schrieb:


> rein optisch mMn kann man den Hauptrahmen aber schon mal so lassen.
> 
> Das Bild ist übrigens der schiere Wahnsinn. Ich glaub ab sofort nicht mehr alles was ich auf Fotos seh  Ich glaub heutzutage als Laie nen guten Fake zu erkennen ist absolut unmöglich.


Ich glaub der Jü kann aber noch besser mit dem Schweißgerät umgehen als mit Grafikprogrammen


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (5. September 2014)

Bei dem Hinterbau passiert jetzt das gleiche (hässliche) wie beim Liteville 301 beim Dämpferanlenkhebel !

Wenn das Bike (durch Belastung mit einem Fahrer) im SAG steht, stehen hier beim
ICB2.0 die beiden senkrechten Streben schräg zum Sitzrohr nach vorne !

OK das ganze ist natürlich hinfällig wenn man sich das Bike nur im unbelasteten Zustand anschaut ! 
Wäre es für den "Knick" in dieser Strebe nicht belastungsmäßig günstiger 
wenn er flacher (also der Winkel größer) wäre ???


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. September 2014)

Also mir ist es ziemlich Bums wie das aussieht wenn ich drauf Sitze. Zumal das dann doch eh immer in Bewegung ist. Und der eine fährt  20% SAG, der andere 30. Auf welchen Wert hättest du es denn gerne designt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (5. September 2014)

Ja das is ja richtig ...beim Liteville am Oberrohr finde ich das auch viel schlimmer als hier am Hinterbau.


----------



## Kharne (5. September 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hier noch mal ein Bild von der Umwerferaufnahme:
> 
> 
> 
> Der Dom ist von unten geschraubt (natürlich ist der Dom ausgehöhlt, steht aber "auf dem Kopf", damit sich kein Dreck darin sammelt) und lässt sich easy entfernen für 1x11.



Eine derartige Konstruktion ist einfach nur zum Kotzen beim Einstellen, da ist die einfachste Variante den unteren Anshlag so weit reinzudrehen, dass der Umwerfer auf das große Kettenblatt schaltet und dann den Zug festzuziehen... Aber naja, soll ja für 1*11 optimiert werden und der Umwerfer ist Bonus für den Rest.


----------



## ONE78 (5. September 2014)

Kann ich nichtnachvollziehen?

Btw  wo wird eigentlich zu die zughülle eingehängt/befestigt? Sollte ja dann auch an der schwinge möglich sein.


----------



## Kharne (5. September 2014)

Der Zug kommt von unten und wird dann auf der rechten Seite geklemmt. Dummerweise ist die Klemmung so weit unten, dass du den Zug nicht auf Spannung klemmen kannst, du musst den Umwerfer mit einer Hand rausdrücken, damit du genug Platz hast um die Schraube festzudrehen. Das ordentlich hinzukriegen ist kaum möglich, zumal du dir bald die Finger dabei abbrichst. Also: Lange Schraube in den unteren Anschlag...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (6. September 2014)

Das mit der Asymmetrie ist für die Serie überhaupt kein Problem... am Yoke brauchen wir ohnehin noch eine Art Ausleger, um die Rohre vernünftig aufzunehmen. Das würde ich natürlich gleich so gestalten, dass die Rohre wieder symmetrisch zum Sitzrohr sind.

Den Knick finde ich auch noch zu hart... die Stelle ist absolut für ein cooles hydroforming Teil prädestiniert, damit können wir das schön "smooth" machen


----------



## Goddi8 (10. September 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 319557


 
Muss denn der Knick sein? Warum nicht vom "Trelager" gerade hoch zu den Druckstreben (im gleichen Winkel wie die Verstrebung zw. Ober- und Sitzrohr)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (10. September 2014)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Muss denn der Knick sein? Warum nicht vom "Trelager" gerade hoch zu den Druckstreben (im gleichen Winkel wie die Verstrebung zw. Ober- und Sitzrohr)?


Weil der Umwerfer rechts den Platz da braucht...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. September 2014)

Und das Kettenblatt sollte ja besser auch an der Strebe vorbei kommen können.


----------



## nuts (10. September 2014)

also Freunde der Sonne, während Stefan schraubt hab ich mal ein bisschen gebastelt. Wenn wir Platz für den Umwerfer lassen, dann haben wir auch mehr Platz für die Verstrebung. Die könnte dann - ganz grob - so aussehen:






Was habe ich mir bei dem Rechteck-Querschnitt als Umwerferaufnahme gedacht? Naja... Der Umwerfer ist ja nur die Option. Und kann eine Schelle nicht auch einen nicht-kreisförmigen Querschnitt klemmen? Ich finde (rein subjektiv) das sehe unauffälliger aus. Was denkt ihr?





Mit dem Winkel in der Verstrebung kann man spielen. Ich möchte diese Option auch unseren Top-Designern @foreigner  , @waldbauernbub , @superturbo und @puderluder1 auf den Weg geben. Unten müssten wir aber in der hier dargestellten Position bleiben, da ja der Umwerfer genau dort hin soll. Den Drehpunkt oben exakt gerade zu treffen geht sich damit nur fast aus, ein Knick von etwa 3° muss wohl leider sein. Nach hinten kann man aber eigentlich so weit knicken, wie man will, wird nur irgendwann dann wieder labil.





PS: ich nenne das Design "Steinschleuder". Auch ein guter Name für ein Bike, nur nicht in den Alpen


----------



## Goddi8 (10. September 2014)

Uups, der Umwerfer kommt in meinem Aufbau nicht vor . Das Kettenblatt braucht den Knick aber nicht 

Is aber Wurscht. Der Vorschlag von Nuts gefällt 
Wegen mir so machen


----------



## foreigner (10. September 2014)

@nuts :
Finde den Vorschlag recht gelungen. Das mit dem rechteckigen Rohr und Umwerfer würde mir nicht gefallen, wenn ich einen Umwerfer fahren wollen würde. Dann lieber rund oder angeschraubter Dom.
Die Möglichkeit ist nicht so übel, ich möchte sie in meinem Designvorschlag für die Wahl aber nicht einpflegen, der gefällt mir so wie er ist besser.
Außer es soll ein zusätzlicher her, dann kann ich da gerne noch was machen ...


----------



## BrandX (10. September 2014)

Das sehe ich auch so wie foreigner.Warum sollte man eine runde Schelle an einem eckigen Rohr anbringen,wenns auch anders geht.
Was mir aber ein wenig Sorgen macht,ist die Stabilität.Von den Sitzstreben bis hin zum Dämpfer gibt es keine richtige Querverstrebung.
Sowohl die Dämpferverlängerung als auch das Y-Querblech besitzen eine Gabelform,sodas man zumindest optisch das Gefühl hat,diese
 könnten sich unter starker Belastung mit der Zeit nach außen biegen.Da muß dann wohl mal der Statiker ran und das Ganze checken.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## nuts (10. September 2014)

Joah, war nur ne fixe Idee mit der unrunden Klemmung. Rund braucht halt auch in der X-Richtung etwas mehr Platz, aber geschenkt. Geil aussehen tut es sogar auch:


----------



## LB Jörg (10. September 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> also Freunde der Sonne, während Stefan schraubt hab ich mal ein bisschen gebastelt. Wenn wir Platz für den Umwerfer lassen, dann haben wir auch mehr Platz für die Verstrebung. Die könnte dann - ganz grob - so aussehen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 320781
> 
> ...



Ich will ja den Eindruck der Funktion deines Entwurfs nicht dämpfen (natürlich will ich das  ), aber als Viel-, Allwetter- und Jedesgeländefahrer denke ich, wird es massive Probleme mit Schnee und extremen Schmutzbedingungen geben.
Was sogar bis zur totalen Einstellung der Hinterbaubewegung führen könnte.
Wobei da auch schon ein Ast oder schlimmer noch Stein reicht, der sogar richtig schaden bei der Hebellänge des Hinterbaus anrichten könnte
Da ist mir die jetzige Lösung, ein wenig verschönert, schon lieber.

G.


----------



## nuts (10. September 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich will ja den Eindruck der Funktion deines Entwurfs nicht dämpfen (natürlich will ich das  ), aber als Viel-, Allwetter- und Jedesgeländefahrer denke ich, wird es massive Probleme mit Schnee und extremen Schmutzbedingungen geben.
> Was sogar bis zur totalen Einstellung der Hinterbaubewegung führen könnte.
> Wobei da auch schon ein Ast oder schlimmer noch Stein reicht, der sogar richtig schaden bei der Hebellänge des Hinterbaus anrichten könnte
> Da ist mir die jetzige Lösung, ein wenig verschönert, schon lieber.
> ...



Freigängigkeit ist genau die gleiche (je nach Stärke der Verstrebung 6 - 12 mm)? Oder machst Du Dir Gedanken, weil die Gabel zuläuft? Da kenne ich doch einige Fahrräder, bei denen eine Versteifung in dieser Form vorhanden ist, und die rollen auch bei Schnee? Eventuell sieht das auf den Bildern auch anders aus. Aber die Versteifung ist auch bei der anderen gerade aktuellen Version nicht weiter vom Reifen entfernt...


----------



## LB Jörg (10. September 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Freigängigkeit ist genau die gleiche (je nach Stärke der Verstrebung 6 - 12 mm)? Oder machst Du Dir Gedanken, weil die Gabel zuläuft? Da kenne ich doch einige Fahrräder, bei denen eine Versteifung in dieser Form vorhanden ist, und die rollen auch bei Schnee? Eventuell sieht das auf den Bildern auch anders aus. Aber die Versteifung ist auch bei der anderen gerade aktuellen Version nicht weiter vom Reifen entfernt...



Ich meine nur das Stück gerade Rohr das direkt hinterm Sattelrohr nach oben geht und sich beim Einfedern dem Sattelror nähert.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superturbo (10. September 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Joah, war nur ne fixe Idee mit der unrunden Klemmung. Rund braucht halt auch in der X-Richtung etwas mehr Platz, aber geschenkt. Geil aussehen tut es sogar auch:



Ich finde das echt einen interessanten Ansatz!! Ich hab mir das ICB2 auf der Eurobike angeschaut und muss sagen, dass ich das Y-Blech gar nicht so schlecht fand. Es hat optisch den Vorteil, dass es von der Seite fast verschwindet. Vielleicht könnte sich die "Zwille" ja auch nach oben stark verjüngen, damit sie aus der Seitenansicht leichter wirkt. 

Könnte man nicht eine Art Adapter machen um die Umwerfer-Schelle auch an einem "unrunden" Rohr befestigen zu können?

Ich habe meinen Design Vorschlag auch fertig, es sind allerdings zwei Versionen mit leicht unterschiedlichen Hinterbauten ... irgendwie kann ich mich nicht so recht entscheiden welchen ich besser finde ...

Vielen Dank dass ich in der Endauswahl war!!! Hat mich echt gefreut!









Grüße


----------



## LB Jörg (10. September 2014)

Das Obere find ich schöner....

G.


----------



## superturbo (10. September 2014)

ja, ich tendiere irgendwie auch in die Richtung.


----------



## veraono (10. September 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> also Freunde der Sonne, während Stefan schraubt hab ich mal ein bisschen gebastelt. Wenn wir Platz für den Umwerfer lassen, dann haben wir auch mehr Platz für die Verstrebung. Die könnte dann - ganz grob - so aussehen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 320781
> 
> ...



Klemmung an einem 4-Kant Profil (wenn auch mit dem Radius entsprechend abgerundeten Kanten) halte ich für nicht umsetzbar, die Flächenpressung wird groß und damit die Gefahr, dass sich das 4-Kant-Rohr verformt. 
Eine Möglichkeit wäre, wenn man dieses Konzept verfolgen möchte, die Rot-schraffierten Flächen in der überarbeiteten Abbildung unten z.B. mit einem Kunstoffring in der Breite der Umwerferschelle anzupassen.


----------



## konsti-d (11. September 2014)

Ich wär ganz klar für den zweiten Entwurf von superturbo. Für mich ist der zusätzliche Knick total unstimmig - ja unnötig, den brauchts doch nicht... Beide Räder wären wohl kaufbar.


----------



## Plumpssack (11. September 2014)

Die superturboentwürfe sehen halt sooo geil aus, ich frag mich bloß, ob sich das einigermaßen kostengünstig umsetzen lässt, ob es Gewichts-/Stabilitätsnachteile gegenüber geraden Rohren hat und ob es in Echt immernoch so gut aussieht.


----------



## puderluder1 (11. September 2014)

Moin, also ich kriege die Geschichte mit den Schattierungen nicht hin. Wenn da jemand Zeit zu viel hat, gerne  Habe jetzt ein nach innen leuchten hinzugefügt, Aber naja. 

Frage wäre halt, ob die Versteifung des Hinterbaus nur im Yoke (links-rechts) reicht, oder ob wirklich noch vor dem Sitzrohr etwas hingeschraubt werden müsste. Wäre aber sicher schwer und...


----------



## nuts (11. September 2014)

Sehr nice, die überarbeiteten Entwürfe. Momentan haben @superturbo  und @puderluder1  noch das selbe Problem: Eine Verbindung von linker und rechter Hinterbauhälfte ist nur unten am Yoke möglich. Das ergibt sicherlich einen Steifigkeits- oder Gewichtsnachteil. Beim Entwurf von puderluder1 wäre das vorne machbar, aber schwer. Superturbo hatte das schon mal anders gelöst, indem die Strebe über den hier rot markierten Bereich verlief - dort ist eine Verstrebung von linker und rechter Hinterbauhälfte machbar.


----------



## waldbauernbub (11. September 2014)

So, ich laiche es jetzt hier auch noch ab. Das Nuts-Y finde ich eine elegante Lösung. Wenn man das Yoke beiderseitig symmetrisch als stabiles Bauteil ausführt, dann würde ich aus formalen Gründen die linke Kettenstrebe nicht bis zum Drehpunkt führen, sondern auch direkt am Yoke befestigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. September 2014)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> So, ich laiche es jetzt hier auch noch ab. Das Nuts-Y finde ich eine elegante Lösung. Wenn man das Yoke beiderseitig symmetrisch als stabiles Bauteil ausführt, dann würde ich aus formalen Gründen die linke Kettenstrebe nicht bis zum Drehpunkt führen, sondern auch direkt am Yoke befestigen.



Da müssen wir aber vorher klären ob es nur zum Knacken von Wal- und Haselnüssen freigegeben ist oder auch für Paranüsse 

G.


----------



## waldbauernbub (11. September 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Da müssen wir aber vorher klären ob es nur zum Knacken von Wal- und Haselnüssen freigegeben ist oder auch für Paranüsse


Dass die Idee mit dem Knackfeature ausgerechnet von *nuts* kommt ist diesbezüglich natürlich besonders pikant ... 

Im Ernst - ich habs noch einmal ein bisserl entschärft ... je kürzer die Umwerferwarze wird desto unproblematischer schaut's doch aus. Ein paar Millimeter noch nach hinten das Ganze ... aber das ist dann Sache der Kontrukteure.


----------



## ONE78 (11. September 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> also Freunde der Sonne, während Stefan schraubt hab ich mal ein bisschen gebastelt. Wenn wir Platz für den Umwerfer lassen, dann haben wir auch mehr Platz für die Verstrebung. Die könnte dann - ganz grob - so aussehen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 320781
> 
> ...


Ich verstehe den vorteil von dieser konstruktion nicht ganz. Ok der umwerfer wäre leichter zu montieren, aber der kraftfluss ist dann deutlich ungünstiger und damit wirds schwerer. Ich finde eine direktere verbindung (am besten noch ohne knick) von DV lager zum hpt lager am besten und techn sinnvollsten.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. September 2014)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Dass die Idee mit dem Knackfeature ausgerechnet von *nuts* kommt ist diesbezüglich natürlich besonders pikant ...
> 
> .



Wortspielwertung 10 von 10 Punkten 

G.


----------



## superturbo (11. September 2014)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> So, ich laiche es jetzt hier auch noch ab. Das Nuts-Y finde ich eine elegante Lösung. Wenn man das Yoke beiderseitig symmetrisch als stabiles Bauteil ausführt, dann würde ich aus formalen Gründen die linke Kettenstrebe nicht bis zum Drehpunkt führen, sondern auch direkt am Yoke befestigen.



cool. Nuts Idee passt ziemlich gut zu deinem Entwurf!

@nuts: ist die Verbindung wirklich nötig? Das jetzige Muster hat sie ja auch nicht mehr. Oder wird das nur durch den massiven Materialeinsatz am Yoke überflüssig?


----------



## Sludig667 (11. September 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den vorteil von dieser konstruktion nicht ganz. Ok der umwerfer wäre leichter zu montieren, aber der kraftfluss ist dann deutlich ungünstiger und damit wirds schwerer. Ich finde eine direktere verbindung (am besten noch ohne knick) von DV lager zum hpt lager am besten und techn sinnvollsten.


 
Ich verstehe den Sinn auch nicht ganz, die Zugkraft wird nicht direkt eingeleitet, sondern über einen Quersteg mit Biegung spazieren geführt.

Ich bin für das "geile Hydroforming Teil"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrandX (11. September 2014)

Hier mal als Anregung für das Konzept eines gelungenen klassischen Eingelenkers.




Vorteile:
1.Kein Y-Blech notwendig
2.Keine Dämpferverlängerung notwendig.Spart 2  zusätzliche Gelenke ein.
3.Große stabile Hauptlager am Unterrohr
4.Platz für einen abnehmbaren Schellenumwerfer
5.Platz für einen Flaschenhalter
6.Klassischer Diamantrahmen.Leicht.Günstig in der Herstellung.(Hat sogar Ähnlichkeit mit den anderen Alutechrahmen)
7.Rahmengewicht ca 2500g.Das Evolve wog in der Teamausstattung nur 11,15kg und das schon 2008!!
Nachteile:
1.Kinematik??? Kann der Stefan bestimmt mehr zu sagen,da ich davon keine Ahnung habe.
2.Design. Ist natürlich wieder alles Geschmacksache.Wenn man den Knick im Oberrohr nicht mag,kann man auch einfach ein gerades Rohr
  nehmen und parallel zu den Sitzstreben anbringen.Dann kommt natürlich noch das Verstärkungsgusset hinzu.Wie bei dem Muster.
3.Wie ihr seht,ist der Rahmen schon ca 2007/2008 von Bergamont entwickelt worden.Aber es sind viele gute Ideen umgesetzt worden,
   die auch für das ICB 2.0 hilfreich sein können,um gewisse Probleme lösen zu können.So würde ich mir zumindest einen gelungenen
   Eingelenker vorstellen.Leicht,funktional,schnörkellos und wartungsarm.
  PS.Hab ich ja eigentlich schon .Aber nur mit 100mm Federweg.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## Kharne (11. September 2014)

Nochmal: Mit so nem Design kriegst du keine ordentliche Progression hin.


----------



## Samplidude (11. September 2014)

Die Kinematik fürs Icb2 steht ja schon mehr oder weniger fest. Wenn man nun versucht, den Hinterbau ohne Dämpferverlängerung zu entwerfen, zieht das eine gehörige Veränderung in der Kinematik mit sich, da ohne die Dämpferverlängerung einer der Drehpunkte an einer vollkommen anderen Stelle sitzt.


----------



## veraono (11. September 2014)

Auf eine Quer-Verstrebung, die dazu möglichst hoch sitzt, sollten wir am Serienmodell nicht verzichten!

@BrandX der alte Eingelenker (der seine eigenen Vor- und Nachteile haben mag) ist irgendwie am aktuellen Stand des Projektes vorbei gedacht.


----------



## BrandX (11. September 2014)

Samplidude schrieb:


> Die Kinematik fürs Icb2 steht ja schon mehr oder weniger fest. Wenn man nun versucht, den Hinterbau ohne Dämpferverlängerung zu entwerfen, zieht das eine gehörige Veränderung in der Kinematik mit sich, da ohne die Dämpferverlängerung einer der Drehpunkte an einer vollkommen anderen Stelle sitzt.



Die Thematik ist mir durchaus bewußt aber mit der richtigen Software kann man das am Rechner ja simulieren.Es gibt ja auch noch
andere prominente Hersteller,die ähnliche Rahmen konstruiert haben.Kann mir nicht wirklich vorstellen,das die alle grottenschlecht
funktionieren.Beispiel wären die Modelle von Orange oder das Heckler von SantaCruz
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## ultima88 (11. September 2014)

Der Waldbauer hat eine Stimme sicher. 
Saugut das Ding!


----------



## waldbauernbub (11. September 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Ich finde eine direktere verbindung (am besten noch ohne knick) von DV lager zum hpt lager am besten und techn sinnvollsten.


Ohne Knick geht's halt schwer, wenn man den Umwerfer haben will, das wurde in den letzten 698 Postings in diesem Thread oft genug durchgekaut. Und ob der Knick nun in der Steinschleuder oder in den Sattelrohrparallelen Armen der anderen Entwürfe vorkommt, ist letztlich eher Geschmackssache als FE-Berechnungs-Quantenphysik, behaupte ich mal. 

Das oben gepostete Bild des Bergamont-Eingelenkers und der momentane Stand des Funktionsmusters zeigen recht eindrucksvoll, wie übel zwei über längere Distanzen parallel zum Sattelrohr laufende Hebel aussehen werden. Abgesehen davon, dass man bei diesen Lösungen statt des Nussknackers, je nach Sag, mit einer geöffneten, überdimensionalen Heckenschere spazieren fährt (und das womöglich im Naturschutzgebiet). Von daher gefällt mir Foreigners Vorschlag eigentlich am besten.

Den Knacker habe ich nochmals miniaturisiert und abgebogen ... um etwaigen Kastrationsängsten zuvorzukommen ...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. September 2014)

BrandX schrieb:


> Die Thematik ist mir durchaus bewußt aber mit der richtigen Software kann man das am Rechner ja simulieren.Es gibt ja auch noch
> andere prominente Hersteller,die ähnliche Rahmen konstruiert haben.Kann mir nicht wirklich vorstellen,das die alle grottenschlecht
> funktionieren.Beispiel wären die Modelle von Orange oder das Heckler von SantaCruz
> Gruß
> BrandX


Die jetzige Geo mit Dämpferverlänger IST am Rechner durch kalkuliert und auf der ersten Fahrt von Jü als gut bezeichnet worden. Deshalb sind die Anlenkpunkte fix. Da wird nix mehr dran geändert. Und das Design muss sich danach richten. 
Wenn du die Anlenkung plötzlich vor das Sitzrohr schiebst und den Dämpfer am Oberrohr festklöppelst haut das nunmal nichtmehr so hin wie jetzt schon fest gelegt und in der Praxis verifiziert.


----------



## Plumpssack (11. September 2014)

Der BrandX schwärmt doch schon seit Beginn des Projekts hier immer von seinem Cycletool und will das wohl nicht verstehen...


----------



## fuzzball (11. September 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 319557 .



fände diese Rahmenform -sowohl hinsichtlich Hinterbau als auch Hauptrahmen- super und vor allem ansehnlicher als die hier (größtenteils) gezeigten Hinterbauten (dann natürlich als abgest. Eingelenker und nicht als VPP):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (11. September 2014)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> So, ich laiche es jetzt hier auch noch ab. Das Nuts-Y finde ich eine elegante Lösung. Wenn man das Yoke beiderseitig symmetrisch als stabiles Bauteil ausführt, dann würde ich aus formalen Gründen die linke Kettenstrebe nicht bis zum Drehpunkt führen, sondern auch direkt am Yoke befestigen.


gutes Beispiel, Hauptrahmen gut, Yoke wäre wesentlich schöner wenn er die Kurve des Reifens hätte


----------



## BrandX (11. September 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Der BrandX schwärmt doch schon seit Beginn des Projekts hier immer von seinem Cycletool und will das wohl nicht verstehen...


Da bist du leider auf dem Holzweg.
Es geht hier weder um mich noch um mein Eingelenker.Ich schaue mir nur verschiedene Konzepte anderer Hersteller an und vergleiche
diese miteinander,um hier und da  Lösungsalternativen beizusteuern.Wenn ich sehe,was es hier jetzt allein schon für Probleme mit der
Querverstrebung und dem Umwerfer gibt,frage ich ernsthaft,warum andere Hersteller das offensichtlich schon mehrfach hinbekommen
haben.Schließlich ist der Eingelenker eins der ältesten Fullykonzepte,mit all seinen Vor-und Nachteilen.Da ist das ICB keine Ausnahme.
Das Bergamont oben ist ja nur ein Beispiel dafür und sollte jetzt auch nicht als Design-Ikone herhalten.Die Uservorschläge gefallen mir
zum Teil auch erheblich besser aber bei keinem sehe ich eine ordentliche Querverstrebung.Diese Y-Gabel macht auf mich keinen
vertrauenserweckenden Eindruck.Aber schaun mer mal,vielleicht hat ja noch jemand einen Geistesblitz.Auch wenn ich hier und da mal
etwas Kritik anbringe,so heißt das nicht,das ich das Projekt ICB 2.0 nicht befürworte.Also bleibt alle am Ball 
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. September 2014)

Dann mach doch mal ne Hand skizze in der zu sehen ist wie du dir da vorstellst. Wenn ich das Bergamont in Gedanken übertrage muss vom drehpunkt erst nach vorne verlängert werden, da dann hoch, Verstrebung rein und dann wieder nach hinten um zur Wippenanlenkung zu kommen. Das bringt doch vor allem mehr Achja. Montiert bekommen muss man das ja auch noch.
Ich sehe


----------



## Samplidude (11. September 2014)

Das Problem mit der Steifigkeit des Hinterbaus liegt, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, darin, 1. eine steife Verbindung zwischen dem Hauptlager und den Druckstreben zu entwerfen und 2. die linke und rechte Seite des Hinterbaus zusätzlich zum Yoke miteinander zu versteifen, damit die beiden Hälften sich möglichst wenig gegeneinander verschieben können. Oder?


----------



## veraono (11. September 2014)

BrandX schrieb:


> Da bist du leider auf dem Holzweg.
> Es geht hier weder um mich noch um mein Eingelenker.Ich schaue mir nur verschiedene Konzepte anderer Hersteller an und vergleiche
> diese miteinander,um hier und da  Lösungsalternativen beizusteuern.Wenn ich sehe,was es hier jetzt allein schon für Probleme mit der
> Querverstrebung und dem Umwerfer gibt,frage ich ernsthaft,warum andere Hersteller das offensichtlich schon mehrfach hinbekommen
> ...


Bitte nicht falsch verstehen aber die meisten deiner bisherigen Vorschläge/Gedanken zum ICB bewegen sich außerhalb dessen was hier schon seit Wochen von vielen Usern/Moderatoren/Mitarbeitern bis ins kleinste Detail abgestimmt/durchdacht/konstruiert/designed wird, deshalb fällt es etwas schwer deine Ansätze einzuflechten.
Das Konzept steht, nun geht es darum gemeinsam bestmögliche Lösungen für die kniffeligen Stellen des Konzeptes zu finden. 
Ein kompletter Systemwechsel steht sicher nicht an solange das Funktionsmuster -wonach es im Moment ja aussieht- sich bewährt.


----------



## veraono (11. September 2014)

Samplidude schrieb:


> Das Problem mit der Steifigkeit des Hinterbaus liegt, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, darin, 1. eine steife Verbindung zwischen dem Hauptlager und den Druckstreben zu entwerfen und 2. die linke und rechte Seite des Hinterbaus zusätzlich zum Yoke miteinander zu versteifen, damit die beiden Hälften sich möglichst wenig gegeneinander verschieben können. Oder?


Exakt, vor allem die Kombination der von dir genannten Aspekte mit dem spärlich vorhandenen Bauraum aufgrund des Raddurchmessers, der abgestimmten Kettenstrebenlänge und der Maßgabe einer Umwerfermöglichkeit.


----------



## foreigner (11. September 2014)

Wie Waldbauernbub es so schön genannt hat, laiche ich jetzt auch endgültig ab:




So das wäre meiner.


----------



## BrandX (11. September 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Dann mach doch mal ne Hand skizze in der zu sehen ist wie du dir da vorstellst. Wenn ich das Bergamont in Gedanken übertrage muss vom drehpunkt erst nach vorne verlängert werden, da dann hoch, Verstrebung rein und dann wieder nach hinten um zur Wippenanlenkung zu kommen. Das bringt doch vor allem mehr Achja. Montiert bekommen muss man das ja auch noch.
> Ich sehe


Das Problem beim ICB ist ja die Dämpferverlängerung,die im oberen Bereich keine Querverstrebung mehr zuläßt.Das Ding muß ja schließlich
einfedern.Bei abgestützten Systemen hat man in der Regel schon kurz nach dem Reifen schon eine erste Querstrebe,da wo die Wippe anfängt.
Das fällt bei dem ICB mangels Abstützung flach.Aufgrund des Umwerfers kommen dann diese Y-Varianten zum tragen.Eine andere Möglichkeit
sehe ich da im Moment auch nicht.Ob das in der Praxis hält,müssen die Experten von Alutech herausfinden.
@veraono 
Wenn das "bis ins kleinste Detail durchdacht" stimmen würde,bräuchten wir hier ja nicht mehr weiter zu diskutieren und könnten den Thread
zu machen.Da wir gerade erst bei dem ersten Funktionsmuster sind,kann ich dir diesmal nicht zustimmen.Diskussionsstoff gibt es also noch
mehr als genug.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## Kharne (11. September 2014)

Der Hinterbau ist gesetzt PUNKT.

Sollte er am Ende doch noch verworfen werden, weil er nicht lange hält darfst du gerne nen neuen Vorschlagen, aber dann fang bitte mit dem Linkage Modell an. "Schöne" Rahmen kann jeder bauen, ist nur die Frage wie gut der Hinterbau dann ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (11. September 2014)

die querverbindung fehlt nicht wegen der Dämpferverlängerung.
Sondern weil an der Stelle wo sie sein sollte der Abstand zwischen Reifen und Sattelrohr am geringsten ist.

Vor das Sattelrohr kann die Verbindung in diesem Fall nicht, weil das Yoke hinter dem Sattelrohr ist. Falls diese Verbindung geschwißt sein soll, muss sie auf der selben Seite des Sattelrohrs sitzen wie das Yoke. sonst kann man den hinterbau nicht montieren.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. September 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Wie Waldbauernbub es so schön genannt hat, laiche ich jetzt auch endgültig ab:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taugt auch  ....also könnmer jetzt dann langsam zur Abstimmung kommen.

G.


----------



## foreigner (11. September 2014)

@BrandX : Es ist durdacht. Lagerstellen und Dämpferposition stehen, auch wo der Hinterbau seitlich verbunden werden kann (und muss) steht fest. Es muss nur noch in alle Designs einfließen.
Und nein, man braucht nicht unbedingt das Y Ding. Siehe mein Entwurf, da passt eine Querverstrebung rein.
Nein, alle auf dem Markt befindlichen reinen Eingelenker ohne Abstützung und ohne durch den Dämpfer durchbrochenes Sitzrohr haben keine vernünftige Hinterbauprogression. Es gibt die gute Progression nur durch durchbrechen des Sitzrohrs oder die Dämpferverlängerung.
Das System ist schon lange entschieden. Mit der Diskussion jetzt hier hättest du vor 3 Monaten kommen können. Und wenn du den alten kram mal lesen würdest, würdest du feststellen, dass das alles geklärt ist.
Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber das ist halt alles schon mal diskutiert.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. September 2014)

Punkt.

G.


----------



## foreigner (11. September 2014)

"abgelaicht" 
PS: @waldbauernbub : Betreibst du ne Fischzucht?


----------



## foreigner (11. September 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Taugt auch  ....also könnmer jetzt dann langsam zur Abstimmung kommen.
> 
> G.


Ich glaube superturbo müsste noch die Querstrebe irgendwie rein bringen.

Für den Zeitvertreib so lange, Trail-riding with the rat:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superturbo (11. September 2014)

sorry! hängts an mir? Hier ist die veränderte Version:


----------



## foreigner (11. September 2014)

Ne, so war´s jetzt nicht gemeint. Aber bis auf Puderluder1 wären wir dann ja so weit.
Weiß nicht, ob er da noch was macht?
Wie oder mit was hast du deine gleichmäßigen Übergänge Schattierung gemacht? Sieht gut aus.


----------



## veraono (11. September 2014)

@superturbo und @foreigner habt ihr bei euren Entwürfe (die ich übrigens klasse finde) echt mal mit einer Zeichnung im Einfederungszustand gecheckt, ob da wirklich noch eine Querverbindung hinter dem Sitzrohr passen würde?
Wenn ich mir den rot Markierten Bereich in der Zeichnung vom Nuts so ansehe, dann passt das irgendwie nicht auf eure Entwürfe?



nuts schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 320906


----------



## superturbo (12. September 2014)

Danke dir. Hab die Flächen mit Verläufen gefüllt. Hast du diese "interaktiv Malen" Tool benutzt? Sieht auch super aus. 

Wegen den Platzverhältnissen am Hinterbau: ich habe mich immer an dem y-Blech orientiert, aber so hundertprozentig kann man das im Moment noch gar nicht sagen, glaube ich. Ich habe mal "nuts" letzten Entwurf in den Hintergrund gelegt. Da hat man gesehen, dass das Sitzrohr jetzt etwas weiter vorne sitzt. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, war das ja nötig, um den Umwerfer auf dem Yoke zu positionieren. Das ändert die Platzverhältnisse ja auch wieder etwas.


----------



## foreigner (12. September 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> @superturbo und @foreigner habt ihr bei euren Entwürfe (die ich übrigens klasse finde) echt mal mit einer Zeichnung im Einfederungszustand gecheckt, ob da wirklich noch eine Querverbindung hinter dem Sitzrohr passen würde?
> Wenn ich mir den rot Markierten Bereich in der Zeichnung vom Nuts so ansehe, dann passt das irgendwie nicht auf eure Entwürfe?


Also, das was im Zeichnungsmuster rot ist, das ist sicherlich etwas zu niedrig, bzw. geht noch höher. Bei mir müsste es ziemlich passen, spätestens dann wenn man die seitliche Verbindung vielleicht leicht durchbiegt. Es kann aber auch sein, dass man die Strebe nach oben weiter unten ansetzen kann, dann geht es noch leichter. Ich wollte aber auf jeden Fall genug Platz für den Umwerfer lassen. Also bei mir geht´s. Das sind dann kleine Feinheiten, die vielleicht angepasst werden müssen, aber da muss man dann schon wirklich in die Konstruktion gehen.


----------



## RedSKull (12. September 2014)

puderluder1 schrieb:


> Frage wäre halt, ob die Versteifung des Hinterbaus nur im Yoke (links-rechts) reicht, oder ob wirklich noch vor dem Sitzrohr etwas hingeschraubt werden müsste. Wäre aber sicher schwer und...





Samplidude schrieb:


> Das Problem mit der Steifigkeit des Hinterbaus liegt, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, darin, 1. eine steife Verbindung zwischen dem Hauptlager und den Druckstreben zu entwerfen und 2. die linke und rechte Seite des Hinterbaus zusätzlich zum Yoke miteinander zu versteifen, damit die beiden Hälften sich möglichst wenig gegeneinander verschieben können. Oder?



Mein Nicolai fährt seit 2002 außer dem Yoke ohne weitere Verstrebung zwischen den Seiten rum, und weder ist der Rahmen, noch einer der Dämpfer gestorben deswegen.
Hat auch nur eine Schnellspannernabe, also auch da hinten nichts was der Steifigkeit hilft.


----------



## puderluder1 (12. September 2014)

Also so wie ich das sehe ist mein Entwurf der schwerste und leidet stark unter der Asymmetrie (links größerer Abstand vom Sitzrohr). Und ich hab keine Zeit / keine Fähigkeit die Schattierungen noch besser zu machen. 

(Und die anderen Entwürfe gefallen mir inzwischen auch besser....)

Wegen mir: Nehmt die drei. Aber wollt ihr vielleicht über Hinterbau und Hauptrahmen einzeln abstimmen lassen?


----------



## nuts (12. September 2014)

*Ist eine weitere Verstrebung von linker und rechter Rahmenseite nötig oder nicht?*

Wir können das auch ohne bauen - dann wird eben unten das Yoke so stark versteift, dass es ohne geht (siehe aktueller Stand Funktionsmuster). Wenn wir Platz haben, bauen wir da aber natürlich gern etwas ein. Wie viel die Sache dadurch steifer / leichter wird, ist schwer zu schätzen. Aber deshalb würde ich mal von @superturbo einen der beiden Entwürfe nehmen, wo da nicht drauf geachtet wurde.

Dann hätten wir nämlich je 3 Hinterbauten und 3 Hauptrahmen zur Auswahl.


----------



## nuts (12. September 2014)

Hab gerade mal gebastelt: 



Das macht die Entscheidung aber nur schwerer, oder?


----------



## foreigner (12. September 2014)

@nuts :
Also Hauptrahmen und Hinterbauten einzeln zur Wahl stellen gefällt mir gar nicht. Die sind so bei den einzelnen Entwürfen zueinander passend, ich fänd´s gar nicht gut, wenn da gemischt wird. Das sieht am Ende nicht toll aus und dann gibt´s hinterher den großen Aufschrei, dass die Komplettentwürfe ja viel besser waren. Man muss komplett sehen was man Abstimmt. Also bitte nicht mixen.
Genauso gefällt es mir technisch überhaupt nicht, die Verstrebung oben weg zu lassen. Wenn der Rahmen eine kritische Stelle hat, dann ist´s die Steifigkeit an der Dämpferverlängerung. Das ist ein Punkt, der gerade was Dauerhaltbarkeit des Dämpfers (und auch des ganzen Hinterbaus) angeht sehr wichtig ist. Man kann unten das Yoke noch so steif machen, das nützt dann von der gefühlten Steifigkeit beim Pedalieren auch was, aber das bringt so gut wie gar nichts an der Dämpferverlängerung, wenn Seitenkräfte von der Achse über die Sitzsteben direkt übertragen werden. Bitte in jedem Fall eine obere seitliche Verstebung !!!
Im übrigen ist der Entwurf von Superturbo mit Verstebung auch der eindeutig schönere. Wobei ich da auch noch bezweifle, dass es geht. Wenn man stark nach unten durchbiegt, dann vielleicht. Dann müsste man das aber auch in der Seitenansicht sehen.

Ich bin gerade am Entwurf von  Puderluder1 mit Schattierung und einer Interpretation des Hinterbaus mit Verstebung. Vielleicht gerade das noch Abwarten. Vielleicht gefällt der ja noch für die Abstimmung.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Das macht die Entscheidung aber nur schwerer, oder?



Ja...am besten sein lassen und nur zwischen drei Rahmen abstimmen.

G.


----------



## nuts (12. September 2014)

Bin ich ja grundsätzlich auch dafür - aber warum sieht dann unten mitte (Foreigner + Waldbauernbub) so verdammt gut aus? (Vor allem auch in 3D gedacht) 

Im wesentlichen haben wir doch 2 Hinterbauten und 2 Hauptrahmen. Vielleicht machen wir 4 Varianten draus?

Hinterbau gibt es: Y-Versteifung oder H-Versteifung (Funktionsmuster)
Hauptrahmen gibt es: Gebogenes Oberrohr oder durchgängiges Oberrohr


----------



## fuzzball (12. September 2014)

@nuts: oben links ist auch super (Zeile 1 Spalte A )


----------



## foreigner (12. September 2014)

Erste Reihe sind ja auch die orginal-Entwürfe


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Bin ich ja grundsätzlich auch dafür - aber warum sieht dann unten mitte (Foreigner + Waldbauernbub) so verdammt gut aus? (Vor allem auch in 3D gedacht)
> 
> Im wesentlichen haben wir doch 2 Hinterbauten und 2 Hauptrahmen. Vielleicht machen wir 4 Varianten draus?
> 
> ...



Unten Mitte hab ich mir garnet so genau angesehen...meine Stimme ist schon für einen anderen Hinterbau reserviert 

G.


----------



## foreigner (12. September 2014)

So Interpretation Puderluder1:




Beim Hauptramen habe ich mich an die Vorgaben gehalten. Wobei eine Schattierung natürlich immer eine Interpretation ist. Beim Hinterbau auch nach Vorgabe, bis auf der Bereich zwischen Dämpferverlängerung und Hauptlager. Da ist beim Original keine Verstrebung möglich. Daher bin ich hier auf eine Variante ähnlich der "nuts-Gabel" gegangen, nur etwas mer in das Design angepasst und paralleler zum Sitzrohr.
Also, lasst nochmal eure Meinung hören, insbesondere die von @puderluder1 interessiert mich.


----------



## foreigner (12. September 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Bin ich ja grundsätzlich auch dafür - aber warum sieht dann unten mitte (Foreigner + Waldbauernbub) so verdammt gut aus? (Vor allem auch in 3D gedacht)


Weil da die Verstrebung wahrscheinlich gerade so nicht ganz reinpasst.
Ich möchte jetzt nicht beleidigt klinge, so ist´s auch nicht gemeint: Also, ehrlich gesagt, finde ich es auch schade wenn man mischt, weil man damit die Arbeit der Designer etwas zu Nichte macht. Die Leute haben viel Arbeit und Zeit rein gesteckt, dass ihr Entwurf ihrer Meinung nach am besten Aussieht. Ich finde, dass man die Arbeit und den "Style" der Leute damit nicht gerade achtet.
Mir persönlich wäre es lieber, es kommt ein kompletter Waldbauernbub oder Superturbo raus als irgendein Mischmasch mit meinem Entwurf. Ich finde übrigens auch bei genauerer Betrachtung der Mischvarianten keine besser als die Originalentwürfe, die sind allesamt am schlüssigsten.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> So Interpretation Puderluder1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für mich hat die Versteifungsgabel, wenn ich mir das in real vorstelle, gefühlt eine Trichterwirkung die extra Material dahin befördert wo es nicht hinkommen sollte...und zusätzlich dazu die Anstauwirkung des Materials fördert.
Zum Einen könnte es zum Nußknacker, bzw. bei einem Stein zum Rahmenknacker werden und zum Anderen zum Reifenblockieren kommen. Eine größere runde Kusel kommt ja garnimmer raus aus dem Trichter bis sie zerquetscht, zermalen oder zum Reifenblocker wird.
Vielleicht seh ich aber alles zu schwarz 

G.


----------



## foreigner (12. September 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Für mich hat die Versteifungsgabel, wenn ich mir das in real vorstelle, gefühlt eine Trichterwirkung die extra Material dahin befördert wo es nicht hinkommen sollte...und zusätzlich dazu die Anstauwirkung des Materials fördert.
> Zum Einen könnte es zum Nußknacker, bzw. bei einem Stein zum Rahmenknacker werden und zum Anderen zum Reifenblockieren kommen. Eine größere runde Kusel kommt ja garnimmer raus aus dem Trichter bis sie zerquetscht, zermalen oder zum Reifenblocker wird.
> Vielleicht seh ich aber alles zu schwarz
> 
> G.


Da ist was dran. Soll ich da nochmal einen anderen Hinterbau versuchen, oder kommt das Ding sonst eh nicht in Frage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2014)

Mich darfst da net fragen, hab mich ja eh schon für eine der beiden anderen Varianten entschieden.

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. September 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Für mich hat die Versteifungsgabel, wenn ich mir das in real vorstelle, gefühlt eine Trichterwirkung die extra Material dahin befördert wo es nicht hinkommen sollte...und zusätzlich dazu die Anstauwirkung des Materials fördert.
> Zum Einen könnte es zum Nußknacker, bzw. bei einem Stein zum Rahmenknacker werden und zum Anderen zum Reifenblockieren kommen. Eine größere runde Kusel kommt ja garnimmer raus aus dem Trichter bis sie zerquetscht, zermalen oder zum Reifenblocker wird.
> Vielleicht seh ich aber alles zu schwarz
> 
> G.


Das Risiko ließe sich aber deutlich verringern, indem man die Gabel unten im U/Y nach vorne abschrägt, so dass Steine und Modder garnicht erst liegen bleiben.


----------



## nuts (12. September 2014)

hey cool foreigner, vielleicht haben wir ja doch 4 entwürfe zum Abstimmen. Ich finde übrigens, dass der Nussknacker, sollte er gewählt werden, auch durch Sticker als solcher gekennzeichnet gehört


----------



## puderluder1 (12. September 2014)

hey @foreigner coole Aktion!

ich habe aber doch noch einen Knick in der Gabel haben wollen, und den jetzt doch ungefähr ähnlich schräg wie das Gusset gemacht (war meine erste Idee gewesen). Jetzt ist zwar die Symmetrie im Hinterbau raus, aber ich denke die wäre wegen Kurbel und so eh nicht so stark gekommen. Also vielen Dank Foreigner, würde mich freuen wenn diese Version hier mit abgestimmt würde!





pS, ja ich hab das nicht mit Illustrator gemacht. Aber solange man nicht reinzogt finde ich sieht es ok aus!


----------



## foreigner (12. September 2014)




----------



## foreigner (12. September 2014)

Mit der Gabel von Puderluder1. Das ist ja dann quasi das Orginal von Puderluder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. September 2014)

*Mal ne Frage in die Runde:*

Sollen wir überhaupt *ein* Design als "gesetzt" abstimmen? Alle Entwürfe gehen doch schon mal grob in die selbe Richtung (ziemlich "straight" ohne geschwungene/organische Formen).
Manche Details werden im 3D auch noch mal anders aussehen als auf der Skizze (ein Beispiel: die "verdrehten" Kanten von superturbo dürften im 3D vergleichsweise "billig" aussehen, weil zu dominant). Ich finde es würde mehr Sinn machen die schönen Entwürfe als Vorlage im Kopf zu behalten und in der Diskussion die weiteren Details zu erarbeiten.

Ggf. könnten wir Zwischenentscheidungen machen, z.B. bezüglich der Ausführung des Oberrohrgussets und so'n Zeug...

Was meint ihr?

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. September 2014)

Achso... sowas wie die "Steinschleuder" von Nuts würde uns mit Sicherheit eine Menge Gewicht und Fertigungsprobleme ersparen. Von daher würde ich das fast als gesetzt sehen (Form follows function!!!). Wir müssen bloß zusehen, dass das Ding wirklich passt...


----------



## foreigner (12. September 2014)

Naja, also, grob sollten wir das schon abstimmen denke ich. Ich sehe schon deutliche Unterschiede. Oberrohr biegen oder nicht, dann aber mit Verstärkung. Wo setzt die Verstärkung an. Gerades Unterrohr oder gebogen. Wo und wie stark. Verbindung Sitzsteben Hauptdrehpunkt. Das ist eigentlich erstmal sehr viel mehr Entscheidend wie genaue Rohrformen. Das die nicht alle 1 zu 1 umsetzbar sind ist glaube ich allen klar.
Daher würde ich die Rahmenform schon erstmal festlegen. Genaues Hydroforming kann dann ja später abgestimmt oder besprochen werden.


----------



## waldbauernbub (12. September 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Das macht die Entscheidung aber nur schwerer, oder?


Nicht unbedingt. Aber es zeigt recht anschaulich, dass wir, alles in allem, nur je zwei verschiedene Hinterbauten und je zwei wirklich verschiedene Hauptrahmen zum Abstimmen haben werden.  Und dass es formal in Wirklichkeit komplett Wumpe ist, wenn da durchgemischt wird. Spricht ja auch irgendwie für die Qualität der "Designs". Dahingehend kann ich foreigner also nicht wirklich zustimmen.

Edith: Oh, foreigner kann mir eh auch nicht zustimmen ...


----------



## foreigner (12. September 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Achso... sowas wie die "Steinschleuder" von Nuts würde uns mit Sicherheit eine Menge Gewicht und Fertigungsprobleme ersparen. Von daher würde ich das fast als gesetzt sehen (Form follows function!!!). Wir müssen bloß zusehen, dass das Ding wirklich passt...


Echt jetzt. Ich sehe das Ding wie Verano schon geschrieben hat eher als gefährlich für den Rahmen. Und mir gefällt´s optisch am wenigsten.
Wenn da echt mal ein Stein sitzt ohne dass man´s merkt und man setzt zum Sprung an, dann kann man direkt zum Schrottplatz fahren.


----------



## Goddi8 (12. September 2014)

Die Variante 3 Puderluder by Foreigner  finde ich echt hübsch.
wegen der Steinknackerfrage. Geht das nicht assymmetrisch? Also die Gabel unten nur an einer Kettenstrebe abstützen? So ähnlich wie das bei einigen VPP Hinterbauten ist?


----------



## foreigner (12. September 2014)

Oder wir machen einen wirklich straighten Hinterbau und lassen einfach den Umwerfer weg.


----------



## waldbauernbub (12. September 2014)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Geht das nicht assymmetrisch? Also die Gabel unten nur an einer Kettenstrebe abstützen? So ähnlich wie das bei einigen VPP Hinterbauten ist?


Geht schon, hatten wir doch schon viele Entwürfe so im Thread. Aber das Elegante bei der Steinschleuder ist, dass es gleichzeitig die Umwerferbefestigung ist.

Zu den Steinchenschwitzern: Vielleicht sehe ich das Problem, deshalb so entspannt, weil ich im Winter und bei Dreck generell mein Radl nicht angreife ... aber ihr tut grad so als würdet ihr mit euren Rädern regelmäßig Erdbewegungen im kleingewerblichen Ausmaß durchführen. Auf einem stinknormalen Trail ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein Kiesel mit der passenden Korngröße sich ausgerechnet da unten einnistet sicher geringer als dass ein erboster Nordic-Wackler seinen Carbonstecken in die Hinterbauschere steckt.


----------



## foreigner (12. September 2014)

Ich hätte eher Bedenken im Sommer, wenn´s trocken ist. Gerade auf steinigen Abfahrten hauts öfter mal Mittelgroße Steine mit dem Rad mit, oder größere fliegen mal hoch. Klong gegen den Rahmen, höre ich schon öfter mal. Ist einigermaßen unwahrscheinlich, dass das passiert, aber wenn, dann ist der Rahmen im Eimer.
Wobei mit
Wobei mit viel zähem Schlamm, natürlich das geleiche Problem entsteht.


----------



## Goddi8 (12. September 2014)

Könnt ich zeichnen, würde ich es mal probieren 

Gemeint war die Verstrebung auf die linke Kettenstrebe (links in Fahrtrichtung), die Gabel assymetrisch und den Umwerfer per Direct Mount ans Sitzrohr.
Nachteil. Die Befestigung sieht man dann immer. ist nicht so clean.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (12. September 2014)

Der Hinterbau muss mit direct Mount stark nach unten gezogen werden, was sehr doof ausschaut, weil der Umwerfer nicht mitschwingt beim Einfedern. Daher wollten wir die Schelle.


----------



## veraono (12. September 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> *Ist eine weitere Verstrebung von linker und rechter Rahmenseite nötig oder nicht?*
> .


Ich bin der Meinung: absolut! alles andere ist meiner Meinung nach Konstruktionstechnisch Augen zu und durch




LB Jörg schrieb:


> Zum Einen könnte es zum Nußknacker, bzw. bei einem Stein zum Rahmenknacker werden und zum Anderen zum Reifenblockieren kommen. Eine größere runde Kusel kommt ja garnimmer raus aus dem Trichter bis sie zerquetscht, zermalen oder zum Reifenblocker wird.
> Vielleicht seh ich aber alles zu schwarz
> G.


Sehe das nicht so eng, bei meinem SC Nomad ist das sehr ähnlich gelöst, es ist never ever irgendeine deiner Befürchtungen eingetreten.


----------



## veraono (12. September 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ggf. könnten wir Zwischenentscheidungen machen, z.B. bezüglich der Ausführung des Oberrohrgussets und so'n Zeug...
> 
> Was meint ihr?


 GENAU DAS hab ich mir die ganze Zeit gedacht, was macht es für einen Sinn ein bis ins Detail ausgefeilte Design hier abzustimmen (und wenn es noch so gut aussieht) wenn sich im Verlauf herrausstellt, dass wesentliche Designelemente aus funktioneller/produktionstechnischer/irgendeiner Sicht gar nicht umsetzbar sind. Bin auch stark dafür die (super) Modelle hier tatsächlich als "Entwürfe" beizubehalten, ich glaube alles Andere sorgt nur für große Unzufriedenheit, weil wir dann im Nachgang optische Erwartungen enttäuschen müssen, weil wir doch aus o.g. Gründen wesentliche Design-Elemente abändern/nicht umsetzen müssen/können!



foreigner schrieb:


> Echt jetzt. Ich sehe das Ding wie Verano schon geschrieben hat eher als gefährlich für den Rahmen. Und mir gefällt´s optisch am wenigsten.
> Wenn da echt mal ein Stein sitzt ohne dass man´s merkt und man setzt zum Sprung an, dann kann man direkt zum Schrottplatz fahren.


Der Jörg hat das geschrieben und ich bin in diesem Fall nicht unbedingt seiner Meinung (siehe Posting oben).


----------



## foreigner (12. September 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Der Jörg hat das geschrieben und ich bin in diesem Fall nicht unbedingt seiner Meinung (siehe Posting oben).


Oh, ok. Es ist nur so ungewohnt einer Meinung mit Jörg zu sein.
Wie schaut´s eigentlich mit der Steifigkeit aus? Die Gabel unten in der Mitte auf dem Yoke abgestützt wir doch nie im Leben so steif wie zwei miteinander Verbundene Streben, die sich in voller Breite direkt am Lagerpunkt abstützen. Oder was glaubt ihr, warum das Funktionsmuster so steif ist. Die Box unten alleine macht´s auch nicht.


----------



## Goddi8 (12. September 2014)

und mit einseitiger Abstützung der Gabel plus (abnehmbarem) Stummel für den Umwerfer?


----------



## fuzzball (12. September 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> So Interpretation Puderluder1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



find ich gut, aber wäre es nicht möglich die vertikale Verstrebung von Sitz- zur Kettenstrebe entsprechend dem LR zu biegen und etwas massiver zu gestalten (der Hinterbau wirkt sonst so filigran).
Bin leider gerade unterwegs deswegen leider nur mit Paint auf dem Smartphone etwas rumgespielt:


----------



## ONE78 (12. September 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Achso... sowas wie die "Steinschleuder" von Nuts würde uns mit Sicherheit eine Menge Gewicht und Fertigungsprobleme ersparen. Von daher würde ich das fast als gesetzt sehen (Form follows function!!!). Wir müssen bloß zusehen, dass das Ding wirklich passt...



Fertigungstechnisch ok aber gewicht sparen?
Wenn das nicht belastungsgerecht ist, kann es auch nicht die leichteste lösung sein, einzig der umwerferadapter wird gespart. Ich glaube auch nicht das die schleuder dolle steif wird. Eine verbindung weiter oben und dann direkt aufs hptlager müsste da schon leichter und steifer sein.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. September 2014)

Ich sehe auch das Problem bei der Steinschleuder/Nussknacker-Variante nicht... dass wir die üblichen Freigängigkeiten beachten müssen ist doch so oder so klar?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. September 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Fertigungstechnisch ok aber gewicht sparen?
> Wenn das nicht belastungsgerecht ist, kann es auch nicht die leichteste lösung sein, einzig der umwerferadapter wird gespart. Ich glaube auch nicht das die schleuder dolle steif wird. Eine verbindung weiter oben und dann direkt aufs hptlager müsste da schon leichter und steifer sein.



Am Hauptlager haben wir aber wieder ein Problem mit der Aufnahme der Streben. So wie beim Funktionsmuster geht das für die Serie nicht. Außerdem müssen die Streben ja einen "Umweg" machen. Von daher glaube ich schon, dass die Steinschleuder etwas Gewicht spart (sofern wir den wirklich an allen Ecken den notwendigen Platz haben... da bin ich mir noch nicht 100% sicher...).

Sooo... ich bin erstmal wieder schrauben  Bis später!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (12. September 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> FEine verbindung weiter oben und dann direkt aufs hptlager müsste da schon leichter und steifer sein.


Die Frage ist doch können wir die Querverbindung viel weiter oben überhaupt realisieren?
Daher -sollte es hier tatsächlich zu einer Abstimmung über ein bestimmtes Design kommen- bin ich stark dafür

1. die Entwürfe bis ins Detail auf Kollision/die Möglichkeit einer Querverbindung zu überprüfen und
2. ein klares Statement vom Stefan/Basti hinsichtlich der Kosten/Realisierbarkeit eines entsprechenden Rohrsatzes abzuwarten und
3. Abzuwägen ob uns das den Aufwand/Kosten i.Vgl. zu einem möglicherweise wesentlich günstigeren Rohrsatz OHNE jeglichen Funktionellen/Stabilitäts-/Gewichts- Zugewinn, wert ist!

Sonst ist hier nämlich gar nichts mit "form-follows-funktion", sondern wir landen genau beim Gegenteil.... wir haben uns auf eine Form festgelegt die große Erwartungen an das Aussehen weckt, welche später NICHT erfüllt werden können UND uns ggf.  vor neue technische/funktionelle Probleme stellt!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. September 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Daher -sollte es hier tatsächlich zu einer Abstimmung über ein bestimmtes Design kommen- bin ich stark dafür
> 
> ...



Das ist leider nur mit einem entsprechenden Budget, Zeit und genug Manpower machbar.
Ich sehe bei allen drei Punkten einige Einschränkungen, deswegen ist es unmöglich alle Varianten detailliert(!) durch zu spielen. Bei vielen Sachen (z.B. Realisierbarkeit von einem komplizierten Rohrsatz) müssten wir gezielt beim Hersteller anfragen... und das heißt nicht, dass es wirklich geht, nachdem wir eine Zusage bekommen haben  Und wenn wir mit unseren Stückzahlen fünf verschiedene Rohrsätze (von denen maximal einer gefertigt wird) anfragen, dann ist die Reaktion sicherlich auch alles andere als begeistert.
Und wenn die Community mehrmals mehrere Wochen warten darf, bis wir Auskünfte von unseren Zulieferern haben, dann weiß ich genau was hier abgeht 

In Anbetracht dieser Randbedingungen würde ich eher *einen* Designansatz (inspiriert aus den vielen coolen Entwürfen) verfolgen und so viel Zeit wie nur möglich für die technischen Details aufwenden. Das ist wahrscheinlich besser als ein paar Ansätze halb zu machen und dann wegen Zeitmangel die Feinheiten zu vernachlässigen...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## veraono (12. September 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> In Anbetracht dieser Randbedingungen würde ich eher *einen* Designansatz (inspiriert aus den vielen coolen Entwürfen) verfolgen und so viel Zeit wie nur möglich für die technischen Details aufwenden. Das ist wahrscheinlich besser als ein paar Ansätze halb zu machen und dann wegen Zeitmangel die Feinheiten zu vernachlässigen...


Gerne, ich wollte damit nur ausdrücken:
Ich bin deiner Meinung, dass wir die Designs hier als Entwürfe beibehalten sollten und die Konstruktion möglichst an den gefälligsten ausrichten sollten.
ABER: zunächst an den kritischen Stellen ins Detail gehen (Yoke, Querverstrebung, Anbindung der Streben am Hauptlager...) und DANN sofern es die konstruktiven Bedingungen/Realitäten zulassen auch gerne eine Abstimmung über das "gewachsene" bzw. die entstandenen Möglichkeiten (hat Basti z.B. schon was zum Thema Rohrsatzkosten gesagt?).

Weil da scheinbar noch einige unklarheiten Bestehen finde ich es wenig sinnvoll sich JETZT definitiv auf irgendwas festlegen zu wollen. ABER WENN man jetzt und hier ein Design final abstimmen WILL (was ich wie gesagt nur bedingt sinnvoll finde, die detaillierte Arbeit der Designer dabe in allen Ehren), DANN sollte vorab eine gründliche "machbarkeits"-Prüfung des zur Wahl stehenden stattfinden.
Nicht, dass hinterher diese Strebe abgeändert werden muss, jene doch dort angesetzt werden muss, oder noch da verstrebt werden muss etc und vom "fesgelegten" Design wenig übrig bleibt.
Das würde doch eine etwaige Abstimmung ad absurdum führen, würde die Arbeit der Designer auch nicht mehr würdigen und ist irgendwie das Pferd von hinten aufgezäumt.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Sehe das nicht so eng, bei meinem SC Nomad ist das sehr ähnlich gelöst, es ist never ever irgendeine deiner Befürchtungen eingetreten.



Nomad würd ich da jetzt nicht als Vergleich herziehen. Dafür geht es in dem Bereich erstmal zu stark auf und der Stein ist längst durch bis es gefährlich werden würde.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2014)

Es gibt genau 3 Möglichkeiten. Entweder man läßt abstimmen über die ansich 2 verschiedenen Hinterbauoptionen und ist dann damit zufrieden. Oder man macht 2 Funktionsmuster zu beiden Designansätzen. Zu sagen ist zu teuer, macht zuviel Arbeit etc. etc. gilt nicht.
Dann gibts nämlich nur die dritte Möglichkeit, ihr sagt wie es sein soll...fertig. Net schoh wieder rumdruksen, weil ihr euch schon für eine Variante entschieden habt 

G.


----------



## foreigner (12. September 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Gerne, ich wollte damit nur ausdrücken:
> Ich bin deiner Meinung, dass wir die Designs hier als Entwürfe beibehalten sollten und die Konstruktion möglichst an den gefälligsten ausrichten sollten.
> ABER: zunächst an den kritischen Stellen ins Detail gehen (Yoke, Querverstrebung, Anbindung der Streben am Hauptlager...) und DANN sofern es die konstruktiven Bedingungen/Realitäten zulassen auch gerne eine Abstimmung über das "gewachsene" bzw. die entstandenen Möglichkeiten (hat Basti z.B. schon was zum Thema Rohrsatzkosten gesagt?).
> 
> ...



Fände gut, wenn man abstimmt und sich dann daran orientiert. Wenn etwas nicht machbar ist, dann muss man anpassen, kann ja auch in allgemeiner Absprache erfolgen, so ist das doch immer und auch völlig ok. Es war von Anfang an klar, dass es hier um eine grobe Designsprache geht und dass sich Rohrsätze, etc. noch ändern können, da braucht sich hinterher auch keiner aufregen, es ist klar und gesagt, dass das so ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (12. September 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Fände gut, wenn man abstimmt und sich dann daran orientiert. Wenn etwas nicht machbar ist, dann muss man anpassen, kann ja auch in allgemeiner Absprache erfolgen, so ist das doch immer und auch völlig ok. Es war von Anfang an klar, dass es hier um eine grobe Designsprache geht und dass sich Rohrsätze, etc. noch ändern können, da braucht sich hinterher auch keiner aufregen, es ist klar und gesagt, dass das so ist.


Na klar, aber wenn der Stefan _jetzt schon_ äußert, für ihn wäre die "Nussknacker-Hinterbauvariante" mit dem Y-Element hinter dem Sitzrohr fast gesetzt, dann habe ich den Eindruck, dass man sinnvollerweise VOR einer Abstimmung noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten bzgl. Umsetzbarkeit/Funktion/Kosten klären sollte.
Es macht doch kein Sinn über etwas abzustimmen, dass man dann nach einer Woche -eben nicht nur im Detail, sondern grundlegend- abändern muss.


----------



## DHK (12. September 2014)

Sehe ich genauso wie foreigner. Wir sollten hier ein Design abstimmen und dieses als Vorlage für die Konstruktion ansehen. Wenn bestimmte Punkte geändert werden müssen kann man ja immer nochmal drüber reden bzw. auch bei den anderen Designs nochmal schauen wie es dort gelöst wurde.
Man sollte halt vorher schon die alle Punkte zu jedem Design zusammenfassen. Also wo sieht man Vorteile oder Nachteile.
Hinterbau und Hauptrahmen einzeln abzustimmen finde ich aber Schwachsinn. Die hier jetzt zur Wahl stehenden Entwürfe bilden nur in der Gesamtheit ein stimmiges Konzept und sollten daher nicht auseinander gerissen und neu gemischt werden.


----------



## konsti-d (12. September 2014)

Ich sag dazu nur "form follows function", 
-zuerst Funktion(mit Design im Hinterkopf) -> inkl. Machbarkeit & ungefährer Kosten 
-dann noch mögliche Designs


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Na klar, aber wenn der Stefan _jetzt schon_ äußert, für ihn wäre die "Nussknacker-Hinterbauvariante" mit dem Y-Element hinter dem Sitzrohr fast gesetzt, dann habe ich den Eindruck, dass man sinnvollerweise VOR einer Abstimmung noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten bzgl. Umsetzbarkeit/Funktion/Kosten klären sollte.
> Es macht doch kein Sinn über etwas abzustimmen, dass man dann nach einer Woche -eben nicht nur im Detail, sondern grundlegend- abändern muss.



Ganz auch meine Meinung. Das nach der Abstimmung wohl noch Änderungen vorgenommen werden ist ja wahrscheinlich. Aber es geht ja jetzt nur um Stimmgabel, bzw. Schleuder, bzw. Nußknacker oder um eine Abstützung nach außen.
Der Stefan favorisiert mal eindeutig die Stimmgabel. Am scheinbaren Abstimmbild ist die Stimmgabel ja schon an den oberen Enden etwas zum Reifen gerückt um den Käfigeffekt zu verkleinern.

Bin übriegens der Meinung, falls es zu einer Abstimmung zwischen 3 Modellen kommt und die Stimmgabel nicht mit über 50% der Stimmen gewinnt, es zu einer zweiten Abstimmung mit dem zweiten Platz kommen müßte.

G.


----------



## nuts (12. September 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Eine verbindung weiter oben und dann direkt aufs hptlager müsste da schon leichter und steifer sein.



Der höchste punkt der Verbindung von links und rechts wird ja einfach durch den Platz von Reifen und Sitzrohr festgelegt. Ergo kann die bei Steinschleuder und H-Brücke genau gleich weit oben liegen.

Dann ist aber die Steinschleuder eindeutig...

... die direktere Verbindung
... unten einfach statt zweifach
... besser an der Querverbindung des Yoke anzuschweißen, als die beiden H-Träger links und rechts auf dem Yoke


Meiner Meinung nach sollten wir über die 4 aktuellen Entwürfe abstimmen:





*Mit den folgenden Hinweisen:*

Rohrformen sind hier illustrativ, aber nicht garantiert umzusetzen
Puderluder und Waldbauernbub sind tendenziell leichter
Wir entscheiden also über

den Hinterbau: Steinschleuder oder H-Träger
den Hauptrahmen: Gusset (lang = superturboe), Gusset (kurz = foreigner, puderluder), kein Gusset, sondern gebogenes Rohr.
den Hauptrahmen: Knick im Unterrohr oder nicht


@Stefan.Stark  das passt scho
 
Wobei man die Verbindung der Stimmgabel noch etwas weiter hoch schieben könnte.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2014)

Ich wäre def. für 2 Wahlgänge, dann ist auf jedenfall der wahre Designsieger auf dem ersten Platz, egal wied ie erste Wahl ausgeht.

G.


----------



## foreigner (12. September 2014)

[QUOTE="nuts, post: 12310838, member: 34022"
Dann ist aber die Steinschleuder eindeutig...

... die direktere Verbindung *Eben nicht. Die Verbindung geht zum Yoke, statt zum Lager, das bringt Steifigkeits-mäßig vergleichsweise wenig.*
... unten einfach statt zweifach *Eben. Zentral schmal in der Mitte am falschen Punkt abgestützt, statt breit am Lager*
... besser an der Querverbindung des Yoke anzuschweißen, als die beiden H-Träger links und rechts auf dem Yoke *Kommt drauf an wie man das Yoke gestaltet. Außerdem muss das Yoke unten bei der Y Variante ganz schön stabil werden. Bei der H Variante nicht.*


Meiner Meinung nach sollten wir über die 4 aktuellen Entwürfe abstimmen: *Der Hauptrahmen von Pluderluder ist ja jetzt aber ganz anders. Mir ist´s egal, aber das markante Gusset ist´s nicht.*





*Mit den folgenden Hinweisen:*

Rohrformen sind hier illustrativ, aber nicht garantiert umzusetzen 
Puderluder und Waldbauernbub sind tendenziell leichter  *Wage ich zu bezweifeln*
Wir entscheiden also über

den Hinterbau: Steinschleuder oder H-Träger
den Hauptrahmen: Gusset (lang = superturboe), Gusset (kurz = foreigner, puderluder), kein Gusset, sondern gebogenes Rohr.
den Hauptrahmen: Knick im Unterrohr oder nicht


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Dann ist aber die Steinschleuder eindeutig...
> 
> ... die direktere Verbindung
> ... unten einfach statt zweifach
> ...



Geht jetzt schon der Wahlkampf los, mach ich mit 

Tendenziell ist glaube ich sowas ähnliches wie vielleicht, oder? 
...und es sind noch die Varianten die "tendenziell" den Dämpfer mehr ungünstig belasten 

G.


----------



## Goddi8 (12. September 2014)

@nuts. Fände ich auch nicht schön wenn jetzt über Teile abgestimmt wird und nicht über das Gesamtbild. Da haben sich die Jungs doch zu viel Mühe gemacht.
Wenn es aus Sicht der Realisierung einen Präferenz gibt, legt das eindeutig fest. dann können die Designs auch noch angepasst werden.
Wenn nicht, lasst abstimmen und der Gewinner wird detailliert.

Zu H oder Y. Wir wärs mit einer Mischung, einem doppelten Y?


----------



## veraono (12. September 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...und es sind noch die Varianten die "tendenziell" den Dämpfer mehr ungünstig belasten
> G.


Lässt sich so nicht sagen, kommt ganz auf die Auslegung/Ausführung der einzelnen Varianten an.



Goddi8 schrieb:


> Wir wärs mit einer Mischung, einem doppelten Y?


Geht nur bedingt wg. Umwerfer (aber eine breite Anbindung ans Yoke ließe sich sicher realisieren). 

 Ich finde die Entwürfe mit H-Anbindung optisch die eindeutig bessere Lösung, aber NUR akzeptabel wenn sich die Querverstrebung und Anbindung ans Hauptlager sinnvoll realisieren ließe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (12. September 2014)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> @nuts. Fände ich auch nicht schön wenn jetzt über Teile abgestimmt wird und nicht über das Gesamtbild. Da haben sich die Jungs doch zu viel Mühe gemacht.
> Wenn es aus Sicht der Realisierung einen Präferenz gibt, legt das eindeutig fest. dann können die Designs auch noch angepasst werden.
> Wenn nicht, lasst abstimmen und der Gewinner wird detailliert.
> 
> Zu H oder Y. Wir wärs mit einer Mischung, einem doppelten Y?



na unten im Yoke ist ja eh bei beiden eine Verbindung vorgesehen. Sowohl H als auch Y stehen also auf einem soliden Fundament. Ungefähr so: ¥  Einzeln abstimmen machen wir nicht, war nur ein Gedanke heute morgen, mal zu gucken, was bei raus kommt.


----------



## ultima88 (12. September 2014)

Ich würde einmal Rahmen und einmal Hinterbau abstimmen lassen. Kompatibel (optisch!) sind alle zueinander.
Wann soll die Abstimmung denn eigentlich losgehen?


----------



## Speziazlizt (12. September 2014)

Von nuts 4-fach Bild ausgehend ist mein persönlicher Favorit Puderluder´s Rahmen mit Foreigner´s Hinterbau.


----------



## nuts (12. September 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> [QUOTE="nuts, post: 12310838, member: 34022"
> Dann ist aber die Steinschleuder eindeutig...
> 
> ... die direktere Verbindung *Eben nicht. Die Verbindung geht zum Yoke, statt zum Lager, das bringt Steifigkeits-mäßig vergleichsweise wenig.*
> ...



Mhm... ich hab den Entwurf von Puderluder genommen - denke der ist ihr / sein? Wunsch. @puderluder1 - Richtig?

Um ein steifes Yoke kommen wir eh nicht drum herum, schließlich soll ja nicht nur der Dämpfer durch einen steifen Hinterbau geführt werden, sondern auch das Hinterrad steif geführt werden. Eigentlich ist es sogar andersrum 

Hängt auch davon ab, welche Belastung man primär betrachtet, was wie viel geschickter ist. Was mir an dem Y auch noch gut gefällt: das kann breiter gebaut werden. Die H-Beine müssen zum Yoke hin dünn werden, und da zählt wie immer jedes bisschen Breite ^3


----------



## nuts (12. September 2014)

ultima88 schrieb:


> Wann soll die Abstimmung denn eigentlich losgehen?



Sonntag, denke ich.


----------



## Goddi8 (12. September 2014)

Thema Nussknacker einseitig:






Hab ich gerade zufällig gefunden. Schön ist anders aber das scheint sich auszugehen mit Direct Mount ohne den Hinterbau zu weit absenken zu müssen


----------



## BrandX (12. September 2014)

Das ist ja auch wieder ein abgestütztes Modell.Da hat man diverse Möglichkeiten.Ist aber beim ICB 2.0 nicht erlaubt.Bei meinem
Giant Trance 29er wurde auf der Antriebsseite auch die ganze Strebe weggelassen.Wäre aber ohne Querstrebe vor der Wippe plus
Abstützung am Sitzrohr so auch nicht machbar,da viel zu labil.




Gruß
BrandX


----------



## Goddi8 (12. September 2014)

Mir ging es nur um die Gabel/Nussknacker. Das unterschiedliche Konzept ist mir schon klar und das wollte ich auch nicht in Frage stellen


----------



## BrandX (12. September 2014)

Mal ne Frage zu den Gebrauchsmustern.Wieviel sind denn überhaupt geplant?Oder wird nur das eine mit anderen Rohrformen immer
wieder neu zusammengebrutzelt?Mir fällt es generell etwas schwer aufgrund von 2D Zeichnungen eine Abstimmung zu tätigen.Da fehlen
doch einige Blickwinkel,um das besser beurteilen zu können.Von der Seite her gesehen sind sich die Vorschläge,mal abgesehen von dem
abgefahrenen Hydroforming,doch recht ähnlich.An einem echten Gebrauchsmuster könnte man das viel besser beurteilen.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (12. September 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Der höchste punkt der Verbindung von links und rechts wird ja einfach durch den Platz von Reifen und Sitzrohr festgelegt. Ergo kann die bei Steinschleuder und H-Brücke genau gleich weit oben liegen.
> 
> Dann ist aber die Steinschleuder eindeutig...
> 
> ...




Ich sehe das wie @foreigner 

direkte verbindung? Nein!
ersten schwächt man mit dem Y die beiden dreiecke des hinterbaus, da diese nicht mehr in einer "ebene" liegen.  Die zugkräfte die auf diese strebe vom oberen gelenk zum hptlager wirken, werden durch das Y und yoke in alle drei raumrichtungen umgeleitet. Durch diese mehrachsige biegung ist diese Y strebe schon mal weicher als ein zugstab bei dem die volle querschnittsfläche trägt.
wenn man sich jetztnoch den lastfall einer schiefen landung vorstellt, also die beiden hinterbauhälften werden gegeneinander verschoben, wird beim Y dieses wieder nur verbogen. Wenn man bei den geschlossenen dreiecken noch so eine X verstrebung reinmacht




Wie stefan sie mal vor hatte, wird diese wieder deutlich steifer sein.

unten einfach statt zweifach?
ist natürlich fertigungstechnisch günstiger, ist ja nur eine sSchweißstelle. Belastungstechnisch aber wieder schlechter. Je größer die breite bzw. Der abstand, desto stabiler in querrichtung ( eben b^3). Die H variante stutzt sich viel breiter, direkt auf dem hptlager ab und belastet das yoke damit deutlich weniger.

das das fertigungstechnisch besser ist hängt aber auch sehr von der finalen konstruktion ab. Wenn man die beiden seitenteile des yokes und die streben zusammen aus einem hydroformteil macht, sind das sogar weniger schweissstellen als bei Y mit cnc yoke.


----------



## veraono (12. September 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Ich sehe das wie @foreigner
> 
> direkte verbindung? Nein!
> ersten schwächt man mit dem Y die beiden dreiecke des hinterbaus, da diese nicht mehr in einer "ebene" liegen.  Die zugkräfte die auf diese strebe vom oberen gelenk zum hptlager wirken, werden durch das Y und yoke in alle drei raumrichtungen umgeleitet. Durch diese mehrachsige biegung ist diese Y strebe schon mal weicher als ein zugstab bei dem die volle querschnittsfläche trägt.
> ...


Das Bild vom Stefan hatte ich gar nicht auf dem Schirm, schaut doch elegant aus, wenn man jetzt noch das Querverstrebungsblech etwas voluminöser gestaltet würde ich die Lösung in jedem Falle einem Y vorziehen.


----------



## RedSKull (13. September 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Wenn man die beiden seitenteile des yokes und die streben zusammen aus einem hydroformteil macht, sind das sogar weniger schweissstellen als bei Y mit cnc yoke.



Wäre ich auch dafür.


----------



## Goddi8 (13. September 2014)

das geht doch aber nur mit dem doofen knick in der strebe, oder? sonst ist sicher zu wenig platz zw Reifen und H.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. September 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Lässt sich so nicht sagen, kommt ganz auf die Auslegung/Ausführung der einzelnen Varianten an.
> 
> 
> Geht nur bedingt wg. Umwerfer (aber eine breite Anbindung ans Yoke ließe sich sicher realisieren).
> ...



Mußte nach Nuts Wahlkampfartikel mit der Stimmungmache fürs Y-Design...mit recht wagen Argumenten, einfach mal in die gleiche Schiene treten 
Drum hab ich auch nommal das Wort tendenziell davor gesetzt um es wie Nuts zu benutzen....einfach als "es könnte sein".

Kommt aber natürlich auf die Auslegeung an. Würde man die Y Variante genauso steif hinbekommen wie die H, dann wäre sein Argument das sie "tendenziell" leichter ist aber "wahrscheinlich" ganz vom Tisch.

Der Y-Hinterbau erinnert mich einfach so an die Anfangszeit der Fullys mit diesen RS Dämpfern mit roten Federn, die meist in Y-Rahmen verbaut waren 
Drum bin ich wohl für die H-Variante 

G.


----------



## nuts (13. September 2014)

Wobei man in ein breites Yoke, an das man das Rohr gut anschweißen kann, noch zusätzliche Funktionen integrieren könnte. Das Yoke könnte gleichzeitig als Kettenführung fungieren 

Die Kollegen hier zeigen, wie man leichte Hinterbauschwingen aus Alu baut: http://mtbn.ws/n1okr - aber ganz durchziehen können wir den Mittelsteg halt leider nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Burli (13. September 2014)

ich finde den Hauptrahmen von Puderluder am Besten! 
Beim Hinterbau sollte die Funktion vor dem Design stehen...


----------



## veraono (13. September 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Die Kollegen hier zeigen, wie man leichte Hinterbauschwingen aus Alu baut: http://mtbn.ws/n1okr - aber ganz durchziehen können wir den Mittelsteg halt leider nicht...


Die Kollegen haben aber auch keine Dämpferverlängerung, keinen Umwerfer, ein geteiltes Sitzrohr und 439mm Kettenstreben, die haben also am Hinterbau "etwas" mehr Gestaltungsspielraum als wir...
einen Zusammenhang zu unserer "Y-Variante" sehe ich da ehrlichgesagt nicht.

Edit sagt: Das Hauptlager vom GT gefällt dafür sehr!


----------



## foreigner (13. September 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Wobei man in ein breites Yoke, an das man das Rohr gut anschweißen kann, noch zusätzliche Funktionen integrieren könnte. Das Yoke könnte gleichzeitig als Kettenführung fungieren
> 
> Die Kollegen hier zeigen, wie man leichte Hinterbauschwingen aus Alu baut: http://mtbn.ws/n1okr - aber ganz durchziehen können wir den Mittelsteg halt leider nicht...


Die Kollegen bauen da aber auch ein recht breites Hydroformteil direkt am Lager abgestützt ein und nicht irgendwo unten am Yoke.


----------



## BAM3000 (13. September 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Von nuts 4-fach Bild ausgehend ist mein persönlicher Favorit Puderluder´s Rahmen mit Foreigner´s Hinterbau.



gefält mir auch am allerbesten!


----------



## paulman8888 (13. September 2014)

Kann mich jemand über dieses ominöse Yoke aufklären ? Kann mir nichts drunter vorstellen, ist aber scheibar wichtig um die Hinterbaukonzepte zu verstehen.


----------



## pezolived (13. September 2014)

Yoke/Joch ist die Querverbindung zwischen beiden Schwingenarmen/Kettenstreben am Schwingenlager.


----------



## veraono (13. September 2014)

paulman8888 schrieb:


> Kann mich jemand über dieses ominöse Yoke aufklären ?


Ja, die ominöse Suchfunktion


----------



## paulman8888 (13. September 2014)

Danke


----------



## nuts (14. September 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Wenn man die beiden seitenteile des yokes und die streben zusammen aus einem hydroformteil macht, sind das sogar weniger schweissstellen als bei Y mit cnc yoke.





RedSKull schrieb:


> Wäre ich auch dafür.



Ein hydrogeformtes Yoke also? 

Ihr wollt durch Rohrwände

ein Gewinde schneiden
sämtliche Kräfte des Hinterbau übertragen
Die Hauptlagerwelle klemmen
Ich hoffe ich hab euch da falsch verstanden?  

Der Sitz der Welle (= das Yoke) wird kein Rohr sein, sondern ein Schmiede- oder ein Frästeil. Da braucht's Fläche für, und die bietet ein Rohr (Wandstärke irgendwo in der Größenordnung 2 mm) nicht.


----------



## ONE78 (14. September 2014)

Nicht als ganzes nen hydrogeformtes.
Lager/achsaufnahme soll schon was vernüftiges sein, aber die Verbindung der kettenstrebe unten, über das hauptlager bis zum oberen Gelenk als ein hydroformteil wäre schon fein. Dann muss nur noch unten ne Verbindung rein (leichter als die jetzige am proto) und oben noch was kleines.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.B.O (14. September 2014)

waldbauernbub by far


----------



## nuts (14. September 2014)

Ah, ok. Quasi nur einen Einsatz für die Aufnahme der Welle einschweißen. Joah, wäre schick. Komplex, aber schick.


----------



## foreigner (14. September 2014)

Ich würde ein großes Frästeil rechts und links machen (innen holgefräst wo möglich) das von der Kettenstrebe über die Achsaufnahme des Drehpunktes bis hoch zum "Knick" (der ja für den Umwerfer nötig ist ) geht. Von da aus dann ein gerades "Rohr" anschweißen, das bis zur Sitzstrebe geht. Dann ein ungefähr X Förmiges Teil zwischen diese zwei Rohre als Verbindung schweißen und unten ein voluminöses Hydroform oder Blechformteil als Yoke. Fertig.


----------



## nuts (14. September 2014)

Muss übrigens meine Einschätzung zu Y und H korrigieren oder präzisieren: Es ist einfacher, das Y leichter zu bauen (einfach weil die Rohre kürzer sind). Das H ist aber steifer in y-Richtung (quer zur Fahrtrichtung) - hier sticht die größere Breite und die Verstrebung in der Mitte den größeren Durchmesser des Y-Sockels aus. Allerdings muss man da schon noch einige Gedanken in die Belastung stecken, eine reine Quer-Belastung wird wohl kaum auftreten. Habe - mal rein qualitativ und einfach nur klick, klick - das Y mit dem H verglichen. Jeweils am Sitz der Welle fixiert und statisch quer auf die Anbindung zu den Sitzstreben gedrückt. Das Y ist laut Solidworks 15 % leichter, weist aber die doppelt so große Verschiebung an der Sitzstrebe auf. Das ist fast zu krude, ums online zu stellen, aber mir gefällt es, im CAD früh und schnell eine ganz grobe Idee zu kriegen, was unter Belastung passiert. Bunte Bildchen halt. Für eine zuverlässige Aussage müsste man Einspannung, Kräfte, Verbindung der Einzelkomponenten, Ausführung der Einzelkomponenten wesentlich detaillierter betrachten. Eine Idee gibt das aber. (Beide Fälle hier mit konstanten Wandstärken und ohne Optimierung)


----------



## H.B.O (14. September 2014)

das ist schon so grob recht deutlich


----------



## foreigner (14. September 2014)

Super nuts, danke.
Ja, das hilft weiter für eine Abschätzung.
15% leichter von was, vielleicht 200, maximal 300g? Das hieße dann 30-gut 40g Gewichtsersparnis mit Y, dafür aber die halbe Steifigkeit an der einzigen wirklich kritischen Stelle unseres Rahmens.
Also, ohne dass ich jetzt meinen Designentwurf anpreisen will, sondern ganz nüchtern aus Konstrukeurssicht betrachtet, wäre für mich da klar, welcher Entwurf der passendere für uns ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. September 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 321655 Anhang anzeigen 321656



In Farbe sollte jetzt endlich der letzte Laie auch erkennen was besser für die Stabilität und den Dämpfer ist. 

G.


----------



## Plumpssack (14. September 2014)

Bei der "H"-form kann dieses kleine Kreuz auch gerne einfach ein Blech bleiben..
Meint ihr so ein Blech würde schon reichen:


----------



## veraono (14. September 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Das Y ist laut Solidworks 15 % leichter, weist aber die doppelt so große Verschiebung an der Sitzstrebe auf.
> Anhang anzeigen 321655 Anhang anzeigen 321656


DOPPELT SO GROSSE Verformung? Selbst wenn das nur im entferntesten an die Realität grenzen sollte wäre für mich damit ein " H-Konzept" (mit sinnvoller Querverstrebung) gesetzt.
Ich erinnere nur mal kurz an die Knickstab-Berechnungen seinerzeit.
Die Unterschiede der entstehenden Querkräfte bei geringsten Differenzen der Seitauslenkung durch Verformung waren immens, in meinen Augen lassen sich die (auch nur vermuteten) 15% Gewichtsersparnis dadurch keinesfalls rechtfertigen, zudem gefallen die Entwürfe mit zwei Streben einfach deutlich besser!
Edit: dann muss der Stefan noch etwas mit der Anbindung ans Lager knobeln 



foreigner schrieb:


> Super nuts, danke.
> Ja, das hilft weiter für eine Abschätzung.
> 15% leichter von was, vielleicht 200, maximal 300g? Das hieße dann 30-gut 40g Gewichtsersparnis mit Y, dafür aber die halbe Steifigkeit an der einzigen wirklich kritischen Stelle unseres Rahmens.
> Also, ohne dass ich jetzt meinen Designentwurf anpreisen will, sondern ganz nüchtern aus Konstrukeurssicht betrachtet, wäre für mich da klar, welcher Entwurf der passendere für uns ist.


++1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (14. September 2014)

Wir würden jetzt einfach zwischen den 4 Entwürfen abstimmen lassen und uns das Ergebnis angucken. Letztlich gibt es ja aktuell 2 Entwürfe mit H und 2 mit Y, von daher sind da keine Stimmen-Bündelungen zu erwarten. Beim Hauptrahmen sieht es etwas anders aus, da gibt es 2 Entwürfe mit kurzem Gusset, 1 mit langem Gusset und 1 ohne Gusset.

Dämpferthematik: 

Worst-case-Szenario wäre denke ich eine Art Tabletop-Landung: Durchschlag + massig Seitenkraft am Hinterrad. Dann windet sowohl der Hinterbau den Dämpfer aus der Flucht, als auch der Dämpfer. Aber wie macht man so was? Durchschläge kriegt man ja eigentlich meist nur hin, wenn das Rad ziemlich mittig belastet wird (sowohl bei Kurven, Senken, Landungen) - oder?


----------



## draussen (14. September 2014)

@nuts 

Dazu solltest du dir deine Bewertung bzw. Erklärung der Vor-und Nachteile der einzelnen Entwürfe aber noch einmal sorgfältig überlegen, um eine objektiv richtige und nachvollziehbare Information bzgl. der Abstimmungsmöglichkeiten zu gewährleisten. 
Es liest sich ja jetzt bereits so, als ob du der einen Lösung wesentlich zugeneigt bist als der anderen.


----------



## nuts (14. September 2014)

habe die Umfrage gerade online gestellt, ohne Wertung von H oder Y-Form. Der Grund: Stefan, Jürgen und ich erachten beide für zielführend.


----------



## foreigner (14. September 2014)

Man stelle sich vor: hometrail, weicher Waldboden, enge Anliegerkurve in die man fast reinjumpen kann und maximalen Grip hat. Da kommen je nach dem wie man rein shredet, ordentlich Querkräfte auf den Hinterbau und der Dämpfer federt richtig weit durch. Da hat man da den Worst-Case für den wenig steifen Hinterbau + Knickstab.
Also, aus meiner Sicht muss der Hinterbau bis zur Dämpferverlängerung so steif wie möglich sein. Wie auch immer das ausschaut, egal.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. September 2014)

Mir reichen da schon meine verblockten Granittrails als Vorstellung. Jeder Schlag viel Federweg und der Granit dazu super Grip wenn der Reifen schräg drauf einhämmert.

G.


----------



## H.B.O (14. September 2014)

wie gesagt eigentlich gibts da nix mehr zu diskutieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goddi8 (14. September 2014)

genau. abstimmen !


----------



## RedSKull (14. September 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Ein hydrogeformtes Yoke also?
> 
> Ihr wollt durch Rohrwände
> 
> ...



Naja, nicht unbedingt hydrogeformt, von mir aus auch geschmiedet, Hauptsache ein Teil, bzw. zwei, recht und links.


----------



## waldbauernbub (16. September 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> DOPPELT SO GROSSE Verformung? Selbst wenn das nur im entferntesten an die Realität grenzen sollte wäre für mich damit ein " H-Konzept" (mit sinnvoller Querverstrebung) gesetzt.


Für mich auch. Die Frage ist halt nur, worüber die Leute jetzt überhaupt noch abstimmen sollen? 

Jedenfalls sicher nicht mehr über "Design", sondern über zwei offenbar technisch nicht gleichwertige Hinterbauansätze. (Von denen mir ausgerechnet der Minderwertige quasi "aufs Aug" gedrückt wurde.  ) Sei's drum, ich kann mit den Foreignerschen Gussets eh auch gut leben ... sonst sind die Unterschiede eh eher homöopathisch ...


----------



## veraono (16. September 2014)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Für mich auch. Die Frage ist halt nur, worüber die Leute jetzt überhaupt noch abstimmen sollen?
> 
> Jedenfalls sicher nicht mehr über "Design", sondern über zwei offenbar technisch nicht gleichwertige Hinterbauansätze. (Von denen mir ausgerechnet der Minderwertige quasi "aufs Aug" gedrückt wurde.  ) Sei's drum, ich kann mit den Foreignerschen Gussets eh auch gut leben ... sonst sind die Unterschiede eh eher homöopathisch ...


Ja, ich persönlich hätte auch eher dazu tendiert, die Abstimmung über das Hinterbauprinzip und das Hauptrahmendesign getrennt laufen lassen (die wesentlichen Linienführungen waren ja abgesehen von der Verstrebung weitgehend identisch), aber das wäre deutl. zeitaufwändiger gewesen. So bist du mit deinem "Hauptrahmen-Entwurf"  u.U. etwas im Nachteil (mir persönlich gefallen aber die Entwürfe MIT Verstrebung am Oberrohr eh besser , nicht persönlich nehmen).


----------



## foreigner (16. September 2014)

Also, die Erläuterung, weshalb Y und H Hinterbau gleichwertig gesehen werden, erschließt sich mir nicht.
Als es um den Knickstab ging, hatte @Stefan.Stark noch selbst Bauchschmerzen, weil sich eine seitliche Auslenkung des Hinterbaus unter Belastung selbst verstärkt und die Meinung war, dass wir auf jeden Fall möglichst steif bauen müssen und jetzt ist plötzlich eine halb so steife Version gleichwertig?
Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Ich hoffe, dass es ein H-Hinterbau wird in der Abstimmung und wir uns dann weitere Diskussion darüber ersparen können.


----------



## Goddi8 (16. September 2014)

@nuts. Häng doch mal ein kleines H in das U des Ys 
Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine. Mich würde aber interessieren, ob eine Versteifung der beiden U Schenkel was bringt.
Das H (sorry an die Designer) find ich einfach potthässlich *duckundwech


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. September 2014)

Und ich finde die H-Varianten deutlich ansehnlicher als die mit dem Y, bei denen ist da irgendwie nen Loch überm Yoke. Wie immer eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks.


----------



## DHK (16. September 2014)

Bezüglich H- oder Y-Hinterbau finde ich den Vergleich von nuts allerdings auch nicht wirklich aussagekräftig. Klar ist nur eine erste Abschätzung ohne genaue Lasten/Lagerung und alles. Aber um beide Prinzipe klar vergleichen zu können, hätten entweder
a) Beide Prinzipe so ausgelegt werden müssen, dass beide gleich viel wiegen. Dann schauen welche Variante ist steifer oder
b) Beide Prinzipe so auslegen das sie die gleiche Steifigkeit besitzen. Und dann schauen welche Variante ist leichter.

So finde ich das etwas irreführend. Außer das die schwerere Variante steifer ist sagt das ganze nichts aus. Keiner kann so sagen ob die Y-Variante mit dem gleichen Materialeinsatz (natürlich an den richtigen Stellen) nicht vielleicht genauso steif gewesen wäre.


----------



## ONE78 (16. September 2014)

Doch kann ich .
das was nuts da simuliert hat, ist ein klassischer biegebalken. Bei diesem lastfall ist ein doppel t träger das optimalste profil. Also viel material weit von der neutralen faser. Das y hat an der stelle der max biegung (am yoke) einen deutlich geringere abstützbreite, dadurch ist das weicher.


----------



## foreigner (16. September 2014)

DHK schrieb:


> Bezüglich H- oder Y-Hinterbau finde ich den Vergleich von nuts allerdings auch nicht wirklich aussagekräftig. Klar ist nur eine erste Abschätzung ohne genaue Lasten/Lagerung und alles. Aber um beide Prinzipe klar vergleichen zu können, hätten entweder
> a) Beide Prinzipe so ausgelegt werden müssen, dass beide gleich viel wiegen. Dann schauen welche Variante ist steifer oder
> b) Beide Prinzipe so auslegen das sie die gleiche Steifigkeit besitzen. Und dann schauen welche Variante ist leichter.
> So finde ich das etwas irreführend. Außer das die schwerere Variante steifer ist sagt das ganze nichts aus. Keiner kann so sagen ob die Y-Variante mit dem gleichen Materialeinsatz (natürlich an den richtigen Stellen) nicht vielleicht genauso steif gewesen wäre.



Im Prinzip stimmt das natürlich, was du schreibst. Für die Vergleichbarkeit wären gleich schwere Teile gut.
Allerdings teile ich dein Schlußfolgerung nicht. Auch wenn du die Y-Variante auf das gleiche Gewicht dimensionieren würdest (nur 15%mehr), wirst du niemals einen Steifigkeitszuwachs von 100% bekommen. Ich würde Wetten, dass sich die Steifigkeit nicht mehr als max. 30% erhöht. Damit wäre das Gewichts-Steifigkeitsverhältnis immer noch deutlich schlechter. Der Grund ist einfach die große Stützbreite am Lager der H- Konstruktion, der die Y Variante nur den kleinen Rohrdurchmesser unten entgegenzusetzen hat. Dazu ist dieser nicht am Lager Befestigt, sondern am Yoke. Alleine bis dorthin gibt es bereits Verwindung.
Wer mal Mechanik im Studium hatte, wird mir sicher auf den ersten Blick beipflichten. (siehe One78, der erklärt´s genau richtig)
Aber warten wir einfach mal das Ergebnis ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHK (16. September 2014)

Da gebe ich euch natürlich recht.
Mir ging es dabei auch mehr um die Vergleichbarkeit der beiden Simulationen. Die so halt nicht eindeutig gegeben ist.
Die Punkte die ihr anbringt sind ja dann schon wieder weiter gedacht und hätte man auch ohne die Berechnung abgeben können.
Aber ist auch egal.. ich hab mich eh schon entschieden..


----------



## veraono (16. September 2014)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> @nuts. Häng doch mal ein kleines H in das U des Ys
> Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine. Mich würde aber interessieren, ob eine Versteifung der beiden U Schenkel was bringt.
> Das H (sorry an die Designer) find ich einfach potthässlich *duckundwech


Das bringt nichts, die Gabel selbst ist nicht die Krux der Konstruktion, sondern die zentrale Anbindung über EIN Rohr an´s Yoke (siehe Erklärung unten).



ONE78 schrieb:


> Doch kann ich .
> das was nuts da simuliert hat, ist ein klassischer biegebalken. Bei diesem lastfall ist ein doppel t träger das optimalste profil. Also viel material weit von der neutralen faser. Das y hat an der stelle der max biegung (am yoke) einen deutlich geringere abstützbreite, dadurch ist das weicher.


----------



## BrandX (16. September 2014)

Solange hier noch konstruktive Fragen offen sind,macht für mich die Abstimmung auch nicht viel Sinn.Alternativ könnte man auch die dem
Thread entsprechenden Vorgaben systematisch abfragen.Also in etwa Bananenschwinge ja/nein,Hängebauch ja/nein,Knick im Oberrohr ja/nein
etc.Einfach um zu sehen,wohin die Reise gehen soll bzw was sich die Mehrheit der Community wünscht.Ich kann zwar nachvollziehen,das jeder
Designer gerne seinen Vorschlag als Gewinner sehen möchte,vorallem aufgrund der vielen Arbeit,die investiert wurde.Aber es geht hier ja auch
um ein Gemeinschaftsprojekt,bei dem das einzelne Ego keine überragende Rolle spielen sollte.Das wichtigste ist ja,dass das Bike gut funktioniert
und einen grösstmöglichen Zuspruch findet.Das hat ja bei dem ICB 1.0 von Carver schon nicht so doll geklappt.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## Lucky L. (16. September 2014)

Bevor man die Y- Lösung in der Kann-Nix-Schublade versenkt, sollte man meiner Meinung nach über eine grobe Prinzipskizze hinausdenken. So simpel wie von nuts skizziert, würde man das Teil wohl nie bauen. So stelle ich mir eine schöne, ausreichend Steife Lösung vor:
2 Frästeile, dazwischen entweder: 
ein schickes hydrogeformtes Rohr, Bilder 1-2,

  
oder, falls zu teuer/ nicht beschaffbar:
ein offenes Profil aus einemrundgedengelten Rohr, das sollte jeder Dorfschlosser hinkriegen, Bild 3.
 
So käme man etwas von dem doch etwas grobmotorischen Look der H-Stütze weg.


----------



## Goddi8 (16. September 2014)

gefällt.


----------



## ONE78 (16. September 2014)

Da gibts aber diverse platzprobleme.
reifenfreiheit und das sattelrohr ist beim einfedern im weg!


----------



## Lucky L. (16. September 2014)

ONE78, das Teil ist als Ertsatz für den "Stiel" des Y gedacht, also als "Griff" der "Steinschleuder"-Strebe. So wie hier gezeigt, wäre das Teil nur so roundabout 15 cm hoch, oder noch kleiner. Der Bauraum sollte also wie bei dem schon gezeigten Y, hauptsächlich von den angeschweißten Hinterbaustreben abhängen. Die oberen Streben müssten dann z.B. eventuell weiter gespreizt werden als gezeichnet. Ist aber eher als "Designmuster" gedacht um zu zeigen, dass es noch mehr Lösungen gibt als die einfachsten Formen von H- und Y- Strebe.


----------



## Lucky L. (16. September 2014)

Ah, jetzt sehe ich, was ich falsch gemacht habe:
die oberen Bohrungen für die "Yoke"-Dämpferverlängerung bitte wegdenken!
Die gehören natürlich nach wie vor weiter oben an die "Sitzstreben" des Hinterbaudreiecks!
Danke fürs Hinsehen, ONE78!


----------



## ONE78 (16. September 2014)

Lucky L. schrieb:


> ... Ist aber eher als "Designmuster" gedacht um zu zeigen, dass es noch mehr Lösungen gibt als die einfachsten Formen von H- und Y- Strebe.



ideen braucht das land 

Ich hab auch mal über ein X-variante nachgedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (16. September 2014)

Lucky L. schrieb:


> Ah, jetzt sehe ich, was ich falsch gemacht habe:
> die oberen Bohrungen für die "Yoke"-Dämpferverlängerung bitte wegdenken!
> Die gehören natürlich nach wie vor weiter oben an die "Sitzstreben" des Hinterbaudreiecks!
> Danke fürs Hinsehen, ONE78!



Hi hi, 

die Steinschleuder habe ich ja auch nicht aus versehen so skizziert. Die Idee dahinter war ja, unten einen Umwerfer klemmen zu können. Erstaunlicherweise ist da der Schellenumwerfer am Platzsparendsten - aber dennoch braucht er seinen Platz. Du hast recht, auf der (in Fahrtrichtung) linken Seite könnte man auch die Steinschleuder noch um eine zweite Abstützung erweitern, was die Steifigkeit sicher deutlich erhöhen würde - mit leichter und symmetrischer wäre es dann aber auch nicht mehr weit hin. 

Dein Entwurf schreit geradezu nach dem Mid-Directmount Umwerfer - nur wird der von hinten angeschraubt, und ist nur als Downswing erhältlich - weshalb der Platz zum Sitzrohr wieder nicht reicht.

Alles in allem haben wir uns ja gerade für das H entschieden - und ich denke, das ist keine schlechte Entscheidung.


----------



## nuts (16. September 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> ideen braucht das land
> 
> Ich hab auch mal über ein X-variante nachgedacht.



ich auch, sähe auch cool aus - aber so richtig steif wird das halt auch nicht, ne?


----------



## ONE78 (16. September 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> ich auch, sähe auch cool aus - aber so richtig steif wird das halt auch nicht, ne?



Wenn man das aussen schön abrundet, könnte das auch steif genug sein. Meine überlegung ging dahin, das der von dir simulierte lastfall ja schon recht extrem, wenn nicht sogar unmöglich ist. Bei einer schiefen landung oder max querkraft am reifen verdreht sich imho zwar das hinterrad, aber die hinzerbaudreiecke sollten sich eher gegeneinander nach oben und unten verschieben. Damit müsste man eher eine last nach vorn eine nach hinten auf das y, h, x,... simulieren.  Dh auch aus der biegebelastung wird eher eine torsion.

@Stefan.Stark welche lasten nimmst du denn sonst so zur dimensionierung?


----------

